# Modificar fuente de PC



## DOSMETROS

He reformado más de 50 conmutadas de Pc así.

Si van a decir que es mejor construir una nueva   , probablemente así sea , pero ésta es gratis   .
Voy a explicarlo para principiantes con poco instrumental , digamos sólo un tester

La primera es un lio, después de tres o cuatro, salen con fritas   !

Empecemos, necesitamos una fuente funcionando y de la potencia que necesitamos ¡no pidan aumento de potencia  ! y algún cadaver para sacarle repuestos  .

Si es ATX, hago un corto entre el cable verde y cualquier negro.

Si la fuente no arranca sola, resistencia de 47 Ω 2 Watts entre los + 5 Volts y masa.
Si arrancó sola ya podemos empezar, si no arrancó prueben una de menos Ohms y mas watts hasta que arranque, puede ser una lamparita de coche de 6 o 12 volts  5 0 12 Watts conectada entre los +5 V y masa.

¿La van a usar en audio? Ok 

Se fijan el valor del capacitor y la resistencia conectados a las patas 5 y 6 del TL494 (IR3MO2  MB3759  KA7500B) que son los que manejan la frecuencia de oscilador, y sacan ésta cuenta: 

f_osc = 1,1 /  R*C  (en faradios, hay que agregarle 6 ceros después de la coma)

Un valor bastante común de encontrar es C = 0.0022 µF y R = 8k2 (f_osc = 61 Khz)
Esa es la frecuencia del oscilador, la de la salida es la mitad 30 khz (inaudible).
Para subirle la frecuencia, le ponen una lámpara (yo uso una dicroica 12V 50W, entre +5 y masa) le cambian R (que sale de la pata 5 del TL494) por un preset del mismo valor o levemente superior, si r = 8k2 va de 10k, y lo van bajando, mirando la luz testigo y *escuchando* la fuente, si se apaga, retroceden un poquito, si no vuelve a arrancar sola hay que apagarla y esperar un par de segundos antes de re-encenderla. Nunca la dejen regulada demasiado cerca de donde ya no arranca!. Sacan el preset lo miden a tester y lo reemplazan con una resistencia fija de igual o superior valor (nunca debería ser de menos de 1k8 según el datasheet).

* ¡ OJO QUE LA MITAD DE LA PLACA TRABAJA A LÍNEA, TOCÁS Y TE MATA ! *

La dejás así reformada probando un buén rato con la lámpara conectada, la desenchufás y te fijás la temperatura de los dos transistores . . . ¿Todo OK? bueno , seguimos en otro mensaje.


----------



## DOSMETROS

.
* ¡ OJO QUE LA MITAD DE LA PLACA TRABAJA A LÍNEA, TOCÁS Y TE MATA ! * 

Sigo. Parte dos

Si leiste mi mensaje anterior ya tenés la fuente funcionando solita y verificaste o por ahí hasta le modificaste la frecuencia.

Primera posibilidad: Fuente de 12 + 12 . Aquí la limitación no es la potencia total de la fuente sino por el calibre del bobinado correspondiente a los de 12Volts. Si la etiqueta de la fuente dice +12V 10 amperes , entonces se le podrán sacar  5 amperes de punta a punta en los 24 Volts.

Método facil: dejamos todo como está en la plaqueta +5  -5  +12  y  -12 Tomamos solo el  +12 de la plaqueta, los  -12 DE POTENCIA se los haremos APARTE, o sea que vamos a tener el  -12 original que solo da medio ampere pero como está protejido, si te pasás del 0,5 A te apaga la fuente; y otro nuevo  -12 al cual se le sacará POTENCIA.

Agregamos dos díodos rápidos, soldando sus Catodos (positivo, lado de la rayita) a los que tiene para el +12 en el anodo de éstos (negativo).
O sea soldás los positivos de dos nuevos díodos rápidos en las dos patas del transformador MÁS GRANDE de donde salen los díodos del +12. Serían las dos patas ' f ' y ' f * ' en el dibujito 'transformador.png' y 'transformador2.png' que adjunto. 
Si te fijás la imagen de la placa lado soldaduras que también adjunto, es un amplificadoráción de dónde va soldado el transformador GRANDE, tiene seis patas a la izquierda y dos a la derecha. Son las dos de abajo a la izquierda (pareciera que tiene impreso un núnero 14 justo ahí?).
Los díodos los sacás de otra fuente quemada o los comprás pidiéndolos como DÍODOS U-RÁPIDOS de tantos amperes, ejemplos = FR304 3 A 400 V  (150ns) - FR605  6 A  400 (150ns) - FR10G 10 A  400V (150ns).

Los dos Ánodos (negativos) de los dos díodos agregados se sueldan entre ellos y van al negativo de un capacitor PROVISORIO de 100 uF por 16 V y el positivo del capacitor a masa.
Lo soldás todo provisoriamente por debajo de la placa. Le soldás un cable a los negativos de los díodos que se unen con el negativo del capacitor. Ese es tu nuevo  -12V . El positivo del capacitor que agregaste va a masa.

Desapejá la mesa, ojo con las gotas de estaño y conectás la fuente con una lámpara de 200 Watts en serie con la alimentación. La lámpara deberá encender brevemente y quedar apagada o apenas encendida.

* ¡ OJO QUE LA MITAD DE LA PLACA TRABAJA A LÍNEA, TOCÁS Y TE MATA ! * 

Comprobá que entre ese cable nuevo y masa haya  -12V. Debería encender cómodamente una lámpara dicroica de 12V 50W. Si todo está bién tenés que copiar en ésta nueva salida de -12V , lo que tiene en la original de +12. ¡No te olvides de desenchufala!.

De otra fuente sacás un inductor vertical con núcleo de ferrita que tiene unos 8 mm de diámetro y 20 de largo y otro toroidal de unos 30 mm de diámetro por 10 mm de espesor que suele tener 5 bobinas (10 cables). Le dejás solo la bobina que usaba para +12V, las otras se las sacás.

En general, desde los negativos de los díodos iría el inductar chico en serie, luego el toroidal también en serie y de ahí al negativo de 2200uF 16V , o dos de 1000 uF 16V (105 º). Todo ésto recuperado de otra fuente quemada. Si algún capacitor está hinchado se descarta.

Se puede hacer una placa adicional a propósito o con Veroboard y montarla arriba o debajo para sostener los dos díodos, los dos inductores, los capacitores y hasta un fusible!.
Yo le sacaría todos los cables amarillos de +12 y le pondría uno solo mas grueso, lo mismo los negros e igual con el de los nuevos  -12.
Sacaría todos los rojos de +5 dejando uno, dejaria el blanco de  -5.
También le cambiaría los dos díodos de los +5 por otros más chicos rápidos de 1 A que también los sacás del -12 o -5 que puedes tener otras fuentes. Prohibido usar aquí los díodos rectificadores de la entrada de 220 que son díodos comunes "lentos" y a alta frecuencia son un corto circuito!

* ¡ OJO QUE LA MITAD DE LA PLACA TRABAJA A LÍNEA, TOCÁS Y TE MATA ! * 

Ok, podés probar la fuente con dos lámparas dicroicas de 50 W, una entre el +12 y masa y la otra entre -12 y masa también, que toman 4 A . Medí la tensión con y sin carga. Si varía muy poco, ya está lista porque esa fuente regula por +5 y por +12, si varía mucho , esa fuente sólo regula por +5 e ignora lo que pasa con los +12. ¡Vamos a modificarla!

La ponés en marcha y con cuidado medís la tensión en la pata 1 del  integrado TL494, en general es 2,5 Volts . . .  pero mejor confirmarlo. Ahora hay que hacer un divisor resistivo desde el +12 y masa para obtener el Vref para la pata 1 de control. Podría ser agregar una resistencia de 6k8 1/4W que va conectada a  +12, el otro extremo de la resistencia va a un extremo de un preset de 4k7, el otro extremo del preset va a masa y conectando la fuente variamos el preset hasta igualar en su conexión del medio, la misma tensión que había en la pata 1 del TL494.
Ok, ahora liberamos la patita 1 , o cortando el impreso, o levantando los componentes que llegan hasta ahí, o des-soldando y levantando la pata del circuito. El medio del preset se conecta ahora a esa pata 1 del TL494.

 Volvés a encenderla y verificás el +12 y -12  con y sin cargas . Podés retocarle la tensión andando con carga..

¿Querés encendido suave? Ponés un capacitor de 4,7 o 10 uF  50 V entre la pata 14 y la 4, positivo hacia el 4.

¡ FIN !

Se podría probar si admite regularla hasta +15 -15 (¡NO MÁS DE ESO!), las más nuevas tienen protección contra sobretensiones y se apagan. Las más viejitas se la bancan.

Si subió hasta 15 y te sirve así,  ok , pero tenes que cambiarle todos los capacitores de filtro del mas y del menos 12V  y de 16V pasarlos a  25V (105º centígrados). Los de mas y menos cinco volts trae instalados para 10V y la tensión quedaría en 6,25 o sea que no habría que reemplazarlos.

RESUMEN:

Primero haces andar la fuente, cable verde a masa en ATX y pequeña carga de los 5V a masa si es necesario.
Segundo, verificás y/o aumentás la frecuencia del oscilador cambiando la resistencia de pata 5.del TL494
Tercero, agregás los dos díodos, los dos inductores y los capacitores, electroliticos poliester y cerámicos, fusible.
Cuarto, le cambias el circuito de regulación con una resistencia y un preset a pata 1 del TL 494.
Quinto, ves lo del arranque suave 'soft start'.
Sexto, si te interesa probás si sube a +15 -15 y ves tema de capacitores.

Sigue en otro

.


----------



## istikis

*peazo de tutorial compadre!!! sos un mostro!!! jejejeje*

tengo una fuente atx pero ando en busca de las viejitas pa' repuestos y esas cosas....y empezar pronto a hacer pruebas

otra cosa, en un foro chileno leí que unian el -5 mas tierra luego +12 (o a la inversa) osea en sintesis la ponian en serie para amplificar el voltaje que hay de cierto en ello? y si tenemos algun tipo de riesgo?

tienes algun modelo de amplificador de potencia (para un pre de guitarra electrica) que pueda utilizar con esta fuente?
me aconsejas alguno?

y lo último...gracias nuevamente un tremendo aporte el tuyo "Dosmetros" eres un master!

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sabés que estaba haciendo algo parecido a esto con una fuente de PC para ver si andaba? Ahora me confirmás que sí, así que lo pruebo y chiflo!
La pregunta es: Para que aumentas la frecuencia del controlador de PWM? Lo unico que se me ocurre es para mejorar el filtrado, pero no sé...

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Gracias Venado , Istikis y Ezavalla.

Las mejores para empezar son las mas viejitas, tengo arriba de la mesa un par de XT de 150W y 165W que andan un montón, y tienen 31 años ! Y es que no les escatimaban materiales. Tienen protecciones mas sencillas de modificar, burlar o aprovechar.
XT y AT son iguales y compatibles, sólo que AT tienen mas potencia (200 - 250 W)
Éstas arrancan con un auto-oscilante amortiguado (R C) que genera un largo pulso de 12Vcc para alimentar el TL494 por su pata 12 y que arranque, una vez que arranca se sintoniza con el oscilador propio. Por eso si las encendés y el ventilador da dos vueltitas y para, quiere decir que la entrada, puente rectificador, electrolíticos, 310V y transistores switching estás bién, y que seguramente el problema esté en alguna protección o en el 494.
Ezavalla, el 494 puede andar a 200Khz y le dispara un pulso a un transistor y el siguiente al otro con lo que la frecuencia de salida es la mitad. Aumentar la frecuencia tiene por objeto, no tanto mejorar el rendimiento (los fabricantes no son tontos) sino salirse del ruido audible. Pero el tema en si no es solo hasta dónde llega el 494, sino el resto del circuito. 

Así que le pongo un preset reemplazando la resistencia de la pata 5 del 494, siempre uso una lámpara dicro de 12V 50W cómo carga en los +5, tengo un cable de alimentación, que lo abrí y le metí un portalámparas en serie con una lámpara de 220V 200W , además como me queda el cable separado le pongo la pinza amperométrica para ver el consumo. Lo voy variando y veo el brillo de la lámpara, la corriente que toma de línea y me fijo si empieza a chirriar. Por probar nomás bajé una de 60khz (30 en la salida) hasta 6khz (3 de salida), andaba como normalita , no chillaba y el brillo de la lámpara normal, pero el amperímetro volaba . . .  se me cocinaron los dos switching jeje, que reemplazados  volvio a andar.

No le tengan miedo al 494 ¡es durísimo!

Sigo en otro.

.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Ezavalla, el 494 puede andar a 200Khz y le dispara un pulso a un transistor y el siguiente al otro con lo que la frecuencia de salida es la mitad. Aumentar la frecuencia tiene por objeto, no tanto mejorar el rendimiento (los fabricantes no son tontos) sino salirse del ruido audible. Pero el tema en si no es solo hasta dónde llega el 494, sino el resto del circuito.
> 
> Así que le pongo un preset reemplazando la resistencia de la pata 5 del 494, siempre uso una lámpara dicro de 12V 50W cómo carga en los +5, tengo un cable de alimentación, que lo abrí y le metí un portalámparas en serie con una lámpara de 220V 200W , además como me queda el cable separado le pongo la pinza amperométrica para ver el consumo. Lo voy variando y veo el brillo de la lámpara, la corriente que toma de línea y me fijo si empieza a chirriar. Por probar nomás bajé una de 60khz (30 en la salida) hasta 6khz (3 de salida), andaba como normalita , no chillaba y el brillo de la lámpara normal, pero el amperímetro volaba . . .  se me cocinaron los dos switching jeje, que reemplazados  volvio a andar.
> 
> No le tengan miedo al 494 ¡es durísimo!



Sip, eso lo sabía. Yo hace tiempo diseñé un reemplazo de un circuito integrado híbrido de las fuentes de una fotocopiadora y lo hice con el TL494, así que lo conozco bastante.

La pregunta era por que aumentabas la frecuencia del PWM, si a 30 KHz ya no se escucha. Es mas, *supongo* que los transformadores e inductores estarán calculados para esa frecuencia de operación. No le encuentro la necesidad de modificarla...

Saludos!


----------



## JELECTRO

En esto hay que tener mucho cuidado y sobre todo aplicar analisis de la razon de transformadorrmacion del componente, yo pienzo que lo que se podria hacer es averiguar en el mercado que tecnico te podria fabricar un transformadorr a tu gusto y necesidades ya que existen muchos tipos de estos pero lo bueno es indagarse en el mercado tecnico sobre todo aquellos que tienen experiencia en la creacion de este tipo de componentes.

Animo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te contesto el porqué EZAVALLA , yo empecé con lo de las fuentes de Pc sólo jugando. 
En ellas nada es arbitrario o casual, obvio es todo producto de cálculo, diseño, experiencia y prueba. . . 
Ya conté que jugando fué que bajé una de 60Khz a 6 Khz sólo para ver que le pasaba, andaba! . . . pero le cocine los switchings. 

Hay cosas que son muy caras para jugar. Otras que no

Del mismo modo que jugué bajarlas, jugué a subirlas y la pregunta era hasta dónde funcionaría peor o mejor, hasta donde se la bancaba la electrónica o los transformadores.

Quizas sea que así siento que les pongo algo personal JEJE


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Te contesto el porqué EZAVALLA , yo empecé con lo de las fuentes de Pc sólo jugando.
> En ellas nada es arbitrario o casual, obvio es todo producto de cálculo, diseño, experiencia y prueba. . .
> Ya conté que jugando fué que bajé una de 60Khz a 6 Khz sólo para ver que le pasaba, andaba! . . . pero le cocine los switchings.
> 
> Hay cosas que son muy caras para jugar. Otras que no
> 
> Del mismo modo que jugué bajarlas, jugué a subirlas y la pregunta era hasta dónde funcionaría peor o mejor, hasta donde se la bancaba la electrónica o los transformadores.
> 
> Quizas sea que así siento que les pongo algo personal JEJE



OK. Yo te preguntaba por que existe la posibilidad de aumentar la fcia. para mejorar el filtrado LC y ese tipo de cosas y pensé que era por ese lado. Como luego no decías hasta que frecuencia llevarla y cuales eran los resultados que obtenías haciendo eso....me pareció raro.

Me parece perfecto que hagas los experimentos que se te ocurran ya que es una buena forma de verificar hasta donde podes llegar y logras mucho conocimiento que de otra forma sería bastante dificil de lograr.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro, se aprende quemando    ezavalla

Siempre digo, que seguramente primero tengas que romper uno para aprender cómo se desarma, dónde tenía las lenguetitas escondidas ¿no?

Igual, sabiendo que a más alta frecuencia, el rendimiento mejora y al estar los picos más juntos, el ripple sería menor, independietemente del oido. . .  que no los amplifique la etapa de audio   .

Igual fijate que el aumento se hace dentro de lo aceptable ¡y que funcione!.

Ésta reforma está escrita para gente que dispone sólo de un tester y un relativo conocimiento, por eso también las explicaciones son repetitivas, redundantes, redobladas, y no me voy a salir de eso; yo le pongo osciloscopio y veo cómo se va deformando, pero como eso pasa muy al límite cuando también baja la intensidad de la lamparita testigo y ya empieza a chirriar. Si te volvés un poco para atrás queda bárbaro!

Eso le permite a los que tienen poco equipo también puedan hacer su propia experiencia y satisfacción!

Reformé y overclockee mi propia fuente   

Gracias por interesarte en el tema y hacerlo más entretenido   ezavalla!

Se viene la de cuarentaipico más cuarentaipico JEJEJEJEJEJEJE

( no me apuren si me quieren sacar bueno )

.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Claro, se aprende quemando    ezavalla
> 
> Siempre digo, que seguramente primero tengas que romper uno para aprender cómo se desarma, dónde tenía las lenguetitas escondidas ¿no?



Me vas a decir a mí....me comí el transformador de potencia de la primera fuente de PC que desarmé. Quería ver cuantas vueltas tenía para reconstruirlo a mas tensión, pero tenía tanto pegote que lo metí en agua hirviendo para que aflojara...y aflojó...pero una de las patas de la E se vino conmigo..la pu..mad...



			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Se viene la de cuarentaipico más cuarentaipico JEJEJEJEJEJEJE



Si, pero eso ya es una modificación mayor (y para eso estaba desarmando la fuente que contaba arriba...).

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

EZAVALLA aquí te pongo el diagrama de un transformador típico de transformador.

Ya estoy escribiendo la reforma para 44 + 44


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pablo, las reformas para cambiarles los voltajes , si. 
La frecuencia no es estrictamente necesario tocarla.

suerte !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sigo. 
Parte tres.
Tenés que leer al menos el primer posteo.

¡ LA DE CUARENTIPICO MÁS CUARENTIPICO !

Partís de una fuente funcionando solita como se describe en el primer posteo.

Le sacás el transformador más grande, ya te pegué la foto arriba 'TrafoAntes.jpg', tiene 6 patas de un lado y dos del otro (la "b" del medio  suele estar cortada) y un cable grueso largo que va soldado a masa.
Sacalo con paciencia para no romperle las patitas ni el impreso, usá un des-soldador de los que chupan o cinta de des-soldar. Yo primero le agrego más estaño a la soldadura y la "refresco" antes de chuparla.

Ahora le saco el spagueti al cable ese "d", lo des-sueldo y lo desenrosco. Separo los 6 alambres.

Des-sueldo todos los cablecitos que van a las 4 patas correspondiete a los 5 volts que son las dos patas "e" "f" y las otras dos patas "g* "h"  (fijate en la imagen 'transformador2.png' y en "BobinadoOriginal.jpg"),  es odioso porque están soldados y un poco enroscados   .

Bueno, ahora con el tester tenés que identificar los dos extremos de cada uno de los 6 alambres. Y les pones en cada extremo un papelito autoadhesivo con el nombre: ' 1' del lado corto que estaban soldados a los terminales y ' 1d ' del lado largo que estaban enroscados, '2' y ' 2d' y así hasta el sexto. En "IdentificandoBobinas.png" está el plano del transformador y numerados los 6 cables, en rojo los de la primera sección y en verde los de la segunda. No importa cual numeren uno o dos o tres de los tres primeros , ni tampoco importa cual numeren cuatro o cinco o seis, a los seis segundos. Lo único importante es no mezclar los tres primeros con los tres segundos entre si ya que estan bobinados en distinto sentido. ¿Ok? Están en contrafase

Les cuento un poco del plano original del transformador: "d" son  6 alambres retorcidos y van a masa, es el centro del secundario, tres de esos alambres juntos en paralelo (1, 2 y 3 Rojos) hacen el "e"-"f" que es una de las derivaciones para los 5 Volts, los otros 3 alambres (4, 5 y 6 Verdes), bobinados a la inversa hacen el "g"-"h" que es la otra derivación de los 5 Volts. Desde "f" parte la bobina que completa en serie con la anterior uno de los extremos para los 12 Volts hasta "i" y del mismo modo desde "g" parte otra que en serie con su anterior forma el otro extremo para los 12 Volts "j". En "e"-"f" y en "g"-"h" van los ánodos de los dos díodos para 5 Volts y en "i" y "j" van los ánodos de los dos díodos para los 12 Volts. Entonces "i" y "j" son los extremos originales de éste transformador. Las uniones entre  "e" "f" y entre "g" "h"· que están dibujadas en el transformador, en realidad están en el impreso y NO en el transformador ! Terminado el proceso de identificación tiene que quedarte como en "IdentificandoBobinas.jpg".

Antes de seguir con el transformador tenés que ver del lado del impreso cuál de las patas entre "e" o "f" y cuál de las dos entre "g" o "h" te conviene separar cortando el impreso, para hacer unas "islas" que por ahora no queden conectadas a nada.
En el que te muestro en la foto "PlaquetaAntes.jpg" y ya cortadas las "islas" en "PlaquetaDespues.jpg" es la segunda y la cuarta, o sea "f" y "h", que deberán cortar el impreso con la punta de una hojita de cortar metales y verificarlo a lupa y con tester para que queden como ya dijimos "islas" aisladas de todo. En el caso de ustedes pueden ser distintas las que les conviene, es sólo cuestión de ver el impreso y hacerse un dibujo de como irán las bobinas conectadas, cómo en mi "BobinadoFinal.jpg"!

Bueno, la idea es la siguiente, primero vamos a separar las tres bobinas en paralelo de los 5V y dejar sólo una bobina desde "d" hasta "e".
Conectamos la que estaba originalmente entre "f" 5V e "i" 12V , pero ahora a "e" .
Y vamos a poner las dos que nos quedan "sobrando" en serie desde "i" hasta la pata que liberamos que va a ser una "isla" "f" 44V.

Si vemos el "IdentificandoBobinas.jpg", partiendo de 1d (rojo) (que por ahora queda al aire) soldaremos el "1" (rojo) al "e", será una de las derivaciones de 5V , verlo en el "BobinadoFinal.jpg"
En "e" se suelda el bobinado original para 12V hasta "i"
Quedará el cable 3 (rojo) soldado a la pata "f"  
La 3d se unirá en el aire con la 2 y finalmente la 2d irá a la "i" (uno de los futuros nuevos extremo).

Si seguimos el recorrido de la corriente en ésta mitad del secundario: 
Partiendo del "1d" (rojo) (masa) llegamos a "e" 5V con el "1"(rojo).
De "e" 5V bobinado original hasta "i" 12V.
Salimos de "i" 12V con 2d (rojo), empalmamos en el aire el "2"(rojo) con "3d"(rojo) y llegamos a la "isla" con el "3"(rojo). Fin de una rama.

La otra rama se hace exactamente igual.
Separamos las tres bobinas de 5V.
Partiendo de "4d" (verde) (masa) llegamos a "g" que es la otra derivación para los 5V con el "4" (verde).
De ahí soldamos el bobinado original que va hasta "j" 12V.
De "j" salimos con "5d" (verde)
"5"(verde) se une con "6d" (verde) en el aire
Y "6"(verde) va a "h" que va a ser la otra "isla"

Si seguimos el recorrido de la corriente por ésta otra rama: Partiendo de "4d"(verde) (masa) llegamos a "g" con "4" (verde).
De allí el bobinado original hasta "j" que siguiendo por el "5d" , uno "5" con "6d", y el "6" llega a "h" "isla" . Fin de la segunda rama.

Te queda como en la foto "TrafoReacondicionado.jpg" que luego de retorcer y unir 1d y 4d es el "TrafoFinal.jpg"

 Vuelto a colocar en la fuente ésta debería funcionar normalmente como antes. +5 -5 +12 y -12

*¡ OJO QUE LA MITAD DE LA PLACA TRABAJA A LÍNEA, TOCÁS Y TE MATA !*

Si no, revisá que hiciste mal, porque hasta ahora, de tres bobinas en paralelo dejamos solo una, que operativamente es lo mismo (pero Amperaje dividido tres para +5V). Y pusimos las otras dos en serie conectadas a nada = "islas"

Sigue en otro

Suerte!.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Subo imágenes


----------



## DOSMETROS

*¡ OJO QUE LA MITAD DE LA PLACA TRABAJA A LÍNEA, TOCÁS Y TE MATA !*

Bueno se supone que ya tenés el transformador reformado, colocado y la fuente andando como estaba.
Debe encender sola y tener los voltajes originales +5  - 5  +12  -12 (te aclaro que ahora no podrías pedirle el amperaje original a los + 5V, sino la tercera parte, ¡ Sólo por las dudas ! )

En una placa aparte hacés la rectificación y filtrado como se muestra en "RactiFiltro,png" y se conecta a masa y a las "islas" que son "h" y "f" en mi caso, de la placa original . Cables cortos. 
L1 y L3 son inductores tubulares chicos , cómo los azules de la foto (suelen ser negros) necesitan dos , y L2 y L4 están bobinadas sobre el mismo núcleo toroidal que suele tener 5 bobinas, o elijen dos iguales o lo desarrman y lo vuelven a armar con solo 2 (no son críticas)

En general las fuentes arrancan solas, pero con los de 5.600 uF y carga, por ahí no arranca sola, por su propia protección interna contra sobrecargas.

A las ATX, que tienen alimentación propia para el TL494 pueden probar 5 o 10 o 22uFx10V entre Vref (pata 14) y DeadTime control (pata 4) el positivo hacia la 14. En la XT o AT ésto no se puede, éstas arrancan con un auto-oscilante amortiguado (R C) que genera un pulso de 12Vcc para alimentar el TL494 por su pata 12 y que arranque, y una vez que arranca se sintoniza con el oscilador propio y se autoalimenta ! Así que si retrasas el encendido, se queda sin autoalimentación y se apaga. Se podría tocar ese (R C) pero prefiero no complicarlos.
Había probado darle un tiempito de arranque con un pequeño capacitor en el protector de sobrecargas, y arrancaban bien ! . . . pero al hacerle la prueba de arranque en corto volaban los transistores switching, así que opté por las resistencias.

Es preferible dejarle todas las protecciones originales a prueba de todo, sin tocar, y agregar esas resistencias.

Si tiene problema para arrancar, cargan los extremos de + 44 - 44 con una lámpara de 220Vx100W y van aumentando el valor de R1* y R2* partiendo desde 0,33 hasta que lo logren.
Podría ser más elegante cargar con una resistencia de 80 Ω x 100 W ¡MÍNIMO DE LOS MÍNIMOS! pero son caras y no tan fáciles de conseguir . . . la lámpara vale medio dolar   .

*¡ OJO QUE LA MITAD DE LA PLACA TRABAJA A LÍNEA, TOCÁS Y TE MATA !*

Yo les aconsejo que para probar compren dos resistencias de 0,33 , dos de 0, 47 y dos de 1,00 ohm todas por 2 Watts, que poniéndolas en serie tendrían :

0,33 - 0,47 - 0,80 - 1,00 - 1,33 - 1,47 - 1,80 - 2,00 - 2,33 - 2,47 - 2,80

Si arranca apaguen en seguida que van a humear rapidito, son solo para probar   .

Ahora deben calcular la potencia de las dos resistencia definitivas, como ejemplo para una fuente de 300W la Intensidad máxima de extremo a extremo de los 88V será I = W / V = 300W / 88V = 3,4 A . Entonces W = I x I x R.

Listo, ya tenés + 44 - 44 sin regular   !

Falta la regulación !  que sigue en otra . . . igual ya tienen para entretenerse un rato   .

Suerte !

.


----------



## Nico17

hola: DOSMETROS te tengo unas preguntas.
 Intente modificar una fuente atx de 400w para obtener un -12 de alta potencia, puse los diodos, el toroide y el capacitor y mido y me da -30v Puede ser? que hice mal?
gracias ssaludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Podría doblar en 24 , treinta me parece raro. Revisá bien de dónde te estás tomando.


----------



## Nico17

Lo tome en las 2 salidas del transformador que van al diodo que retifica los 12v, puse 2 diodos de otra fuente en los mismos que retifican el voltaje de +12, el toroide de ferrita bobinado con 3 cables finos enredados, lo hice por mi cuenta por que como tonto cuando desarme la otra fuente hace bastante le saque todos los bobinados ops: y despues un capacitor de 2200uf 63v por que tenia miedo que explote el de 16v. Mido con el tester la salida y me da -30v entre el nuevo negativo y masa. Al conectarle una carga grande entre el nuevo - y masa, los -30v se van a los -12 que deberia ser.  Pero con poca carga me queda en -30v?
¿que pasa?   Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Cómo con cuánta carga se te normaliza Nico ?

¿ No te da para dejarle una carguita puesta, una resistencia ?

Otra es tomarte debajo de dónde salen los 5V a ver que pasa.

El tema es que éstas fuentes regulan desde los +5


----------



## Nico17

Le conecto un alambre de nicrom de 0.8mm de diametro aprox y 35cm de largo, se pone al rojo vivo y la fuente calienta bastante.mañana pruebo sacarle desde los 5 volt saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

jajaja te podés hacer una estufa de cuarzo conmutada.

dale, te sigo 

Suerte !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ta guena la idea!
Te hago una pregunta: Esos 44V de los que hablás son en "bruto", sin regulación y medio dependientes de cada fuente, no?
Es que si hago un calculo burdo me sale que la tensión de cada rama es de 3*5V+7V = 22V, es decir...me dá 44V entre los extremos del transformador. Ya se que es probable que sea una tensión mayor para darle margen al regulador, pero....el doble?

Estoy buscando una fuente AT que había por acá para hacer la prueba, pero mientras tanto..jodo a alguien 

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo hace años saqué la misma cuenta y daba para una de 22 + 22 . . .  en teoría . . .  la práctica me daba 44 + 44.

Pensé que algún díodo no andaba y entonces doblaba, entonces le saqué dos díodos y le hice el doblador a propósito. . . y entonces daba 88 + 88. 

No se porqué si a una fuente andando , le hacés una réplica de los díodos y filtro, se te duplica la tensión !

Habría que preguntarle a Juán Romero que es un especialista en ésto.

Yo todavía no le encuentro explicación coherente, fijate que también le pasó a NICO17 , lee unos más arriba.

Hacés la réplica de lo que tenés arriba y te da el doble de la tensión. Yo de última lo utilizo y saco:

10 +10 
24 + 24
34 + 34 (con una bobina de 5 menos)
44 + 44 (todas las bobinas de 5 en serie)
68 + 68 (la de 34 doblada)
88 + 88 (la de 44 doblada)

Para estabilizarlas les pongo un zener desde el nuevo positivo Vout hasta donde antes tomaba la referencia de los 5 volts (desconectando la referencia original) el zener será Vout - 5.
El zener pueden ser varios en serie, sumados. Se puede poner alguno en directa para compensar térmicamente y para ajustar. Ejemplo: para la de 44 + 44 podes poner dos zener de 19 y uno o dos en directa.
Si lo hacés con una resistencia regula bastante mal.

.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Eeeepppaa! Recién caigo en algo   

Cuando armas el nuevo rectificador y filtrado simétrico, dejás operativas las etapas originales de la fuente (+5 y +12V) o las quitás y polarizas el TL494 con referencia a las nuevas salidas para regularlas?

Saludos!

PD: Ya encontré la fuente pero tiene 4 toneladas de tierra y pelusas...Habrá que limpiarla bien...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Arranco así Ezavalla.

La fuente vuelve a quedar como estaba, con todas sus protecciones y regulando desde los +5. Y para los + - 44 tiene una regulación media chot de mas o menos el 10%. Y a partir de ahí la voy reformando. Los + - 12 originales pueden servir para previos de la potencia.

Después hay varios métodos que uso para regularla mejor.

El peor, mas sencillo y mas barato, busco el sensado de los +5 y lo cambio hacia el +44 con una resistencia en serie (suelen tener 4k7 en serie con 4k7 y le meten 2,5V a la pata 1 del TL494, así que en general la resistencia será de 73k o preset). Justamente ahora estoy pensando probarle solo con 1uF en paralelo con ella para que tironee mejor ante las variaciones, porque más capacidad podría traer sobretensión en el arranque supongo.

Un poco mejor funciona cambiar esa resistencia por un zener de 39V, o dos de 19 con uno o dos dioditos en directa para ajustar y compensar térmicamente. Por ahí tengas que recalcular las dos resistencias que vienen en serie a pata 1 y a masa para asegurar la correcta corriente del zener.

Mejor es usar dos TL431 en serie, uno al mango (referencia junto con cátodo = 36V) y el otro con un preset de 10k un extremo en ánodo, otro en cátodo y el centro a ref.

La idea es la siguiente, si regulás con caida por resistencia, ante una caida de de un 10% en los +44 es la misma proporción en los +5, o sea 0,5V y 0,25 en la pata 1.

En cambio si fijás los 39V con zeners o TL431, una variación de 1V en los 44V te va a producir una variación de 1V en los +5V y de 0,5 en la pata 1, lo que obliga a una corrección inmediata del ciclo del integrado !

El mejor es un optoacoplado alimentado desde +44 a - 44 , lo dibujo y lo subo.

Otro método es sacarle todo lo referente a +12 -12 +5 -5 y sus sensados y protecciones y arrancar desde las patas 1 y 4 del TL494. Ya vamos a llegar !

Podés usar ese transformador ya reformado para construirte tu propia fuente halfbridge desde 309 V y de +44 - 44 a 60Khz (33 en el transformador).

Suerte !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Entonces queda toda la fuente original y se le suma el nuevo rectificador y filtro!

Te preguntaba por que me ha pasado en otras oportunidades de haber hecho algo parecido, pero con fuentes no conmutadas, y me aparecía una componente de corriente contínua que me desplazaba (tipo offset) la señal que quería tomar, que era una senoide desde el puente rectificador (de hecho, una de las ramas del transformador).
Específicamente, era en el sistema de muting de parlantes en los amplificador, donde una senoide derivada de una rama del puente es la que se usa para detectar el apagado del amplificador y desactivar los rele de muting. Bueno, esa onda yo la acoplaba de una a la entrada del circuito para la detección del apagado, pero no detectaba inmediatamente la desaparición de la señal de la red (por medio del transformador). Cuando le metí el osciloscopio ví que estaba desplazada en el mismo valor de contínua que había a la salida del puente y filtro. Claro que no me calenté mucho y la acoplé con un filtro pasa-altos de primer orden (un vulgar RC) y chau problemas, pero estaba pensando que tal vez esto era la causa del desplazamiento de 22 a 44V.

Cuando arme el circuito este, te cuento que encontré.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que los de 5V tienen 3 espiras cada uno (por rama) y los de 7V (para sumar 12V) tienen 4 espiras.

O sea que en total sumás 3+3+3+4=13 espiras por rama, y cada rama de los 309V tiene 20 espiras.

Si curioseas por otros diseños de conmutadas de mas o menos la misma potencia y frecuencia (300w, 60Khz) vas a ver que tienen valores mas o menos parecidos de espiras.

Pero en tu caso vos tomabas la tensión de un díodo del puente y eso a veces produce efectos raros jeje

Entretenete en ponerle dos díodos y un capacitor DUPLICANDO lo que hay arriba para cualquiera de las + o - 5 o 12 y contame !


----------



## Don Barredora

Tengo una pregunta:







en esta imagen se ven los terminales del transformador.. si la fuente esta apagada tendria q haber 220 en los bornes del primario? 

o sea.. siempre hay 220 ahi?


----------



## DOSMETROS

En las AT , la llave apaga directamente los 220, las ATX SIEMPRE TIENEN TENSIÓN.

De todas maneras , son fuentes conmutadas y trabajan con pulsos desde los 154 Vcc , que apagadas no llegan al transformador , sino a los transistores.

La placa trabaja conectada directamente a línea con tensiones de 110 o 220Vac y de 154 y 308 Vdc , cuidado con eso !

Suerte !


----------



## Don Barredora

Es ATX.. y no mido ningun voltaje entre esos bornes.. esta rota la primera etapa entonces.. tenes idea de q puede ser lo q esta fallando, o sea.. que es o q falla comunmente ?

Gracias.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate si tenés 308 V en los capacitores de entrada.

Que estén bién los transistores de conmutación.

Que no haya capacitores inflados.

¿le hiciste el puente entre el pin 14 (cable verde 2,5Vdc estando apagada) y uno negro?

El pin 9 (cable púrpura) debe tener 5Vdc con solo enchufarla , aún apagada.

Si encendés la fuente , la pata 12 del TL494 debería tener tensión , entre 12 y 20 Vdc - típico.

Ponele de carga una lámpara de 6 o de 12 V en los +5V (cualquier rojo con cualquier negro)

Por seguridad ponele una lámpara de 220 V 100W en serie con la línea.

*OJO QUE ESTÄS TRABAJANDO CON VOLTAJES MORTALES ! ! !*

Fijate y contanos !

Suerte !


----------



## Don Barredora

Hola DOSMETROS, gracias por ayudar, estuve viendo lo q me dijiste y observe esto:

- En los capacitores de entrada mido 330V en uno y 340V en otro.

- No estan inflados los capacitores.

- Hice el puente del verde con el negro.

- Me marca 5Vdc en el purpura con masa.

- Sigue sin haber V en la parte primaria del transformador.

- Tengo una resistencia conetada a un cable naranja y a masa.

Ahora el problema q no se como ver si los transistores funcionan bien. Estoy dudando que sean los transistores que funcionan mal por q en la plaqueta estan como "oscuritos"    los pines de los transistores...

Despues le saco una foto y te muestro...

Saludos!


----------



## Don Barredora

Eureca!    

Es uno de los transisores de entrada!     

me marca q conduce en cualquiera de los bornes... 

Lo voy a cambiar y comento si arranca   

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

¡ ¡ ¡ CAMBIÁ AMBOOOOOSSSS DOOOOSSSS ! ! !

Cambiá los dos transistores de conmutación juntos y fijate unas resistencias que están ahí de 2Ω2 o 0,22Ω (no me acuerdo) y probala con una lámpara de 100 o 200 en serie   

Suerte


----------



## Don Barredora

Hay 3 transistores en la etapa de entrada.. mira.. 

(en la imagen se ven 2 por q ya saque 1..  )






El que saque yo es el SBP13007A


Datasheet del transistor


----------



## DOSMETROS

Uyyyyy , nunca vi con 3 , porque el de la fuentecita auxiliar es más chico   .

¿pero son los tres iguales?


----------



## Don Barredora

no.. 

2 transistores son :  SBP13007A (uno de estos es el q esta roto)

Datasheet SBP13007A

y 1 transistor : CEF02N6

Datasheet CEF02N6


----------



## DOSMETROS

OK    ahora siiii , ese es el de la auxiliar


----------



## Don Barredora

Entonces cambiando ese solo ya esta? o algo mas?

Por que me habias dicho de cambiar los dos?

Gracias por todo de nuevo


----------



## DOSMETROS

ESE SOLO NOOOOOOO   ... cambiá el par , que ese parece que mide bién pero tiene fugas seguro , y revisá las resistencias que te dije   

Suerte!


----------



## Don Barredora

Ya saque los 2 transistores... pero sigo sin encontrar las resistencias que me decis.. donde tendrian q estar?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tenés que revisar TODOS los componentes que polarizan , exitan y protegen esos dos transistores.

Te dejo dos planitos de cómo es esa sección.

Fijate que hay unas resistencias que pueden ser de 2.2Ω , 12Ω , 22Ω , 47Ω y 200kΩ o 220KΩ. A veces también se queman esas de 220kΩ. Revisá también los díodos (si los tenés que cambiar son rápidos).

Suerte!


----------



## Don Barredora

Buenisimo! con los planitos me guio mejor.

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno...antes que nada...*GRACIAS DOSMETROS POR PUBLICAR TAN BUENAS IDEAS!*

Resulta que modifiqué una fuente AT de 200 watts para sacarle +/-22 volts para alimentar un par de TDA2050 en una prueba que estoy haciendo, y para ello me basé en lo que publicó DOSMETROS en este hilo, pero lo hice algunos cambios que pueden resultar interesantes.

1) Primero, modifiqué la etapa de -12V/-5V. En la fuente que estaba alterando, estas etapas de tensión negativa se derivan de una configuración igual a la mostrada por DOSMETROS solo que diseñada para una corriente mucho menor que los 10A que supuestamente entrega por los +12V. Viendo esto (y que es probable que en todas las fuentes sea parecido) tuve que cambiar los diodos rápidos originales, que deben ser de un par de amperes como mucho, por dos diodos rápidos de 4A 600V que tenía por ahí. También tuve que cambiar los capacitores electrolíticos por versiones de 25V y el inductor en serie por que era muy pequeño. En mi fuente, esta etapa negativa también pasa por el toroide, pero con un cable bastante mas delgado, así que no hubo que agregar un toroide adicional para el filtrado, aunque tengo que verificar si hay que cambiar el cable por otro mas "gordo". La fuente de -5 volts se deriva de la de -12 por medio de un regulador 7905, así que lo dejé ahí por que se aguanta los 22V de entrada y como no va a tener carga...no importa. Con esto ya está lista la etapa de tensión negativa simétrica a los +12 y lista para aumentarle la tensión.

2) Ahora hay que aumentar la tensión a los 22V que buscaba. Siguiendo el circuito de la realimentación del TL494 encontré que esta fuente regula por los +12 y por los +5 volts, pero aparte de eso va a un circuito medio raro con transistores que aparentemente trabajan como protección de sobre tensiones. Decidí dejar este circuito montado, pero desconectado del pin 1 del regulador, cosa de que si se activaba la protección no tuviera efecto sobre el regulador. Así que verifiqué la tensión de entrada al pin 1 del TL494 (eran 2.54V), desconecté el pin 1 (facil por que tenía un puente con un cable) y mandé el pin 1 a un divisor de tensión hecho con una resistencia de 8K2 y un preset de 5K, estando el pin 1 conectado al cursor del preset, tal como comenta DOSMETROS. Arranqué la fuente y le ajusté el preset para lograr 12V...todo OK. Le seguí dando hasta que llegué a los 22V...y le queda un poco mas, pero no quería volar los capacitores, así que paré ahí.

Conclusión:
Me ha quedado una fuente de +/-22V usando la misma plaqueta de la fuente original y el unico agregado que tiene es la resistencia y el preset para ajuste de la tensión, aunque dudo que varíe en mucho mas de los 22V que yo obtuve.
Claro que he tenido que analizar una parte importante del circuito para poder hacer estas modificaciones, que al final son las mismas que publicó DOSMETROS, solo que sin agregar ninguna plaqueta o inductores adicionales. Los resultados seguro que pueden variar de fuente a fuente, pricipalmente por las protecciones que hay que obviar, pero bueno...no es tan complicado hacerlo. Ahora tengo que mirar con el osciloscopio para ver cuanto margen de regulación queda por la variación del ancho de pulso...

PD: Cuando pueda, posteo alguna foto para que vean como quedó todo.

Saludos!


----------



## avr

Hola

estoy modificando una fuente de PC tipo ATX, para obtener 13,8V en la salida de 12V, así que he seguido el artículo que adjunto más abajo; el problema es que al encender la fuente, y al poner el cable verde a masa (para encender) el ventilador arranca, y en menos de medio seguundo se para, y no sé porqué pasa eso, antes de modificar la fuente, la probé y encendía sin problemas, y los voltajes eran correctos (la fuente es nueva así que debe estar bien) y es que lo único que he hecho  ha sido cortar la pista que conecta la salida de 5 voltios al sistema de control de voltaje, que termina llegando a la patita 1 del integrado 7500 (es como el tl494) y colocar esa pista cortada (lo que va al sistema de control, no lo que va a los 5V) al punto de unión entre dos resistencias, una de 680 ohm puesta a 12V y otra de 390 ohm puesta a masa; todo esto para que el sistema de control haga subir el voltaje hasta los 13,8, tal como se indica en el artículo

probé a hacer lo mismo con otra fuente vieja que tenía por ahí que también funcionaba sin modificar nada y me ocurrió exactamente lo mismo, la fuente arranca, y pero se apaga rápidamente, supongo q salta alguna protección, pero no se porqué, he medido voltajes en la unión de resistencias que he puesto, y en las salidas de 12 y 5 voltios, y no hay voltajes peligrosos, de hecho, no llegan a pasar de 20 o 30 % del valor q deberían alcanzar 

a ver si me podeis ayudar

gracias
un saludo




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, evitá usar abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## avr

hola

he seguido probando cosas, y al meter un condensador de 1000 uF entre la toma de 12V y la pista que va hacia el sistema de control de la fuente (pista en la que debe haber 5V) parece que la fuente arranca un poquitín más de tiempo, pero se para; pero lo curioso es que si para arrancarla conecto y desconecto dos veces seguidas el cable verde con masa y vuelvo a conectar, la fuente arranca sin problemas, de hecho, le he puesto una bombilla de 12V y 5W y va perfecta, supongo q esto pasa porque en la pista de control no puede haber menos de un cierto voltaje, en mi caso supongo que, al arrancar, tarda mucho en alcanzarse el voltaje crítico y por eso se para la fuente, pero al dar dos toques seguidos, el condensador que he puesto se carga un poco y en la 2ª vez que toco cable verde con masa, ya tiene suficiente voltaje para arrancar

¿alguien sabe cómo puedo solucionar esto? porque no es plan de poner un interruptor entre el cable verde y masa, y apagar y encender muy rápido un par de veces para que arranque, no?

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te está saltando la protección por sobrevoltaje que la tiene en +12 +5 -12 -5 y en +3,3.

Fijate el datasheet del integrado de control TL494 o equivalente para hacerle la reforma , la protección suele trabajar sobre sus dos comparadores , patas 1 - 2 , y patas 15 - 16 , y también apagándolo por la pata 4. 

Primero hacé la prueba de regularla en 12V modificando una de las resistencias de tu reforma (preset) , si funciona es lo que te dije.

Saludos!


----------



## avr

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Te está saltando la protección por sobrevoltaje que la tiene en +12 +5 -12 -5 y en +3,3.
> 
> Fijate el datasheet del integrado de control TL494 o equivalente para hacerle la reforma , la protección suele trabajar sobre sus dos comparadores , patas 1 - 2 , y patas 15 - 16 , y también apagándolo por la pata 4.
> 
> Primero hacé la prueba de regularla en 12V modificando una de las resistencias de tu reforma (preset) , si funciona es lo que te dije.
> 
> Saludos!



hola

no te entiendo muy bien, ¿te refieres a que pruebe a cambiar los valores de las resistencias que he colocado en la salida de 12V que van hacia el control de voltaje del tl494? ahora tengo puesta una resistencia ajustable de 500 ohm, y he probado a ajustarla en diferentes posiciones, pero no hay forma de que arranque la fuente sin hacer lo que decía de dar 2 toques seguidos al cable verde con masa.

en cuanto a quitar las protecciones de las patas 15, 16 y 4, me da un poco de miedo porque una vez con otra fuente cuando intenté desconectar el diodo que va a la pata 4, al enchufar la fuente la estropeé, (se quemó un transistor, creo); auqnue puede ser que no lo hiciera bien, tampoco tengo muy claro cómo se desconectan correctamente esas protecciones

saludos


----------



## klein1974

hola amigo avr estoy muy interesado en tu tutorial y quisiera saber si  se pueded mpodificar cualquier fuente de pc y otra cosita  dime no cres que se acople un zumbido en el trasmisor   ya que  me arme un pequeño trasmisor de fm 88 108 y  tengo problemas con la fuente  me refiero aq ue en mi pueblo  la energia  baja a partir de las6 de la tarde y con las justas llegamos a 200v y  mi trasmisor zumba   y pienso que la mejor opcion es colocarle una fuente autoregulable  espero me puedas ayudar klein desde el peru


----------



## avr

klein1974 dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo avr estoy muy interesado en tu tutorial y quisiera saber si  se pueded mpodificar cualquier fuente de pc y otra cosita  dime no cres que se acople un zumbido en el trasmisor   ya que  me arme un pequeño trasmisor de fm 88 108 y  tengo problemas con la fuente  me refiero aq ue en mi pueblo  la energia  baja a partir de las6 de la tarde y con las justas llegamos a 200v y  mi trasmisor zumba   y pienso que la mejor opcion es colocarle una fuente autoregulable  espero me puedas ayudar klein desde el peru



perdona que no te respondiese antes, pero no había visto tu mensaje

el tutorial no es mío, lo encontré por intenet, de todas formas te respondo lo que pueda, en principio se puede modificar cualquier fuente (dependiendo de la potencia que quieras sacar te hará falta una fuente de más o menos potencia, pero para un transmisor de fm, si no es de mucha potencia, te vale cualquier fuente de 150W en adelante)

en cuanto al zumbido, estas fuentes creo que puede funcionar bien aunque baje la tensión de la red, asi que no tendrás zumbido, lo que puedes tener, dependiendo de la fuente que uses, será un poco de ruido de fondo provocado por la propia fuente, pero en principio debería ser algo de poca importancia

espero haberte ayudado
un saludo


----------



## avr

hola

en cuanto a mí, sigo igual, la fuente anda, pero sólo cuando hago lo de conectar y desconectar un par de veces los cables negro y verde

también he probado a dejar la fuente encendida con carga durante un rato y va perfecta, sin problemas, así que no sé qué hacer, ¿alguien me puede echar una mano?

saludos
gracias


----------



## kiljaeded

Que tal avr, te cuento que trabaje 2 años reparando fuentes de pc asi que creo poder ayudarte.

Lo que seguro te esta pasando es que en la fuente te esta saltando una proteccion por sobre tensión, le di una leeida rapida al articulo, y por lo que vi, no explica como modificarla la fuente si este tiene un circuito testeador de voltages, osea, si los voltages son 3.3, 5 y 12v te habilita el 494 para que empieze a trabajar. Subi alguna foto de la fuente que usas, sacale fotos al 494 y si hau algun integradito de 8 patas tambien sacale foto, es solo cuestion de anular estas protecciones y listo no creo que tengas as problemas.

Saludos


----------



## avr

hola

gracias por tu ayuda

bueno, te cuento, esta fuente lleva dos circuitos integrados: 7500 y LM339

te mando algunas fotos para que le eches un vistazo





se ve por ahí la resistencia ajustable (la pieza verde) que he usado para el ajuste del valor final de voltaje de la fuente

saludos y gracias


----------



## ericklarva

Hola avr, leyendo un poco el archivo que subiste me topé con esto:


> En el punto indicado se debe interrumpir el circuito para incorporar un preset que permitirá ajustar la tensión de referencia de +5 Volts a partir de los +12 Volts. Conecte los extremos del potenciómetro entre los +12 Volts y Masa, sin cortar ni modificar nada en el circuito; una vez realizado esto, conecte la plaqueta a los 220 V CA y con un voltímetro gradúe el preset o potenciómetro hasta lograr una lectura aproximada a 5 Volts en el cursor. Esta precaución es a los efectos de que una vez realizado el cambio en el circuito, la tensión de referencia sea lo más cercana a los parámetros de funcionamiento normales de la fuente, ya que si, por ejemplo, la lectura en el cursor indicara menos de 3 Volts o más de 8 Volts, la misma dejará de funcionar, debiendo desconectar la alimentación para resetearla.


 *igual esto:*


> Una vez preajustado el preset o potenciómetro, y sin mover el cursor proceda a conectar éste a la línea de referencia de la fuente, cortando o interrumpiendo su alimentación desde la salida de +5 Volts. A partir de este momento , la fuente pierde toda referencia de consumo y tensión de los +5 Volts y censará la tensión resultante en el cursor del preset.
> Conecte nuevamente la fuente a su alimentación y mida la tensión en la salida de +12 Volts. Puede en este momento reajustar el preset para subir o bajar la misma según lo desee. Observe que podrá llevar la tensión a 11, 12, 13.8 o 15 Volts, ya que la referencia es tomada de un porcentual de la tensión en esta salida, si se sube o baja esta referencia la fuente intentará producir los 5 Volts subiendo o bajando el ancho del pulso en el circuito switching. Lo mismo sucederá cuando se produzca consumo en la salida de 12 Volts, ya que esto provocará una caída de tensión que la fuente intentará compensar inmediatamente, o sea que habremos logrado dos objetivos en un solo paso, Ajustar a los 13.8 Volts la original salida de + 12 Volts y referenciar la regulación sobre el consumo de ésta salida y no de los +5 Volts.


Es de hacer mención ya que posíblemente el error esté ahí.
Igual puedes probar cambiando el capacitor por uno más bajo, por ejemplo de 100uF. Un valor grande de capacitancia demora más tiempo de carga. Cualquier cosa posteas de nuevo, suerte.
Saludos.


----------



## kiljaeded

avr, testea lo que te dice erick, sino anda, vas a tener que analizar las salidas del LM339 a ver donde van en el 494, lo mas seguro es que entre o a la pata 4 o a los comparadores, si entra a la pata 4 tendras que hacer como dice el pdf, ponerlo a masa con una resistencia baja por las dudas, (100 ohm o 1k) si entra a los comparadores, lo pones a masa como dice en pdfo o como muestra la hoja de datos de 494 .

Saludos


----------



## avr

hola

lo del cursor creo que está bien, porque una vez que hago que arranque la fuente, todos los voltaje son correctos, también probé a mover el potenciómetro de ajuste a ver si era eso, pero no, seguía sin arrancar como es debido, en cuanto al condensador que he puesto en ese potenciómetro, mas que bajar su valor, pensaba yo en aumentarlo, ya que sin él, el arranque es imposible, pero con él, dando dos toques entre el cable negro y el verde, la fuente arranca sin problemas


y lo de quitar protecciones, ya lo intenté con otra fuente anteriormente, que me daba el mismo problema que esta, y la tengo ahí para desarmarla, ya que uno de los transistores de potencia explotó (tiene un agujero   ), así que de momento, prefiero dejarlas todas, además, lo de las protecciones lo quitaría en el caso de necesitar un consumo muy alto que hiciera caer algún voltaje, pero es que ahora a la fuente no le estoy poniendo ninguna carga y no arranca bien (por cierto, si trato de arrancar la fuente cuando tiene una carga conectada, es imposible, tengo que desconectar la carga, y hacer los dos toques entre los cables verde y negro, y despues ya puedo conectar carga)

saludos y gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## ericklarva

Te comento avr, que el subir la capacitancia te va a provocar que sea más tardado el encendido porque aumentas en tiempo de carga. De normal cuando a un capacitor lo conectas directo al voltaje de DC decimos que se carga al instante, aunque esto no es verdad, le toma un cierto tiempo en cargarse por completo dependiendo del voltaje, de la capacitancia y de las resistencias parásitas del circuito.
Si a todo esto le sumas que el capacitor lo tienes conectado a un potenciómetro, el tiempo de carga aumenta aún más, por lo tanto yo te sugeriría conectarle un capacitor de menor valor y experimentar, al final de cuentas no pierdes algo. Y si ya de plano no te funciona, por lo menos sabrás que ese no era el problema.
Saludos


----------



## avr

ericklarva dijo:
			
		

> Te comento avr, que el subir la capacitancia te va a provocar que sea más tardado el encendido porque aumentas en tiempo de carga. De normal cuando a un capacitor lo conectas directo al voltaje de DC decimos que se carga al instante, aunque esto no es verdad, le toma un cierto tiempo en cargarse por completo dependiendo del voltaje, de la capacitancia y de las resistencias parásitas del circuito.
> Si a todo esto le sumas que el capacitor lo tienes conectado a un potenciómetro, el tiempo de carga aumenta aún más, por lo tanto yo te sugeriría conectarle un capacitor de menor valor y experimentar, al final de cuentas no pierdes algo. Y si ya de plano no te funciona, por lo menos sabrás que ese no era el problema.
> Saludos



ok, pues a ver si mañana saco tiempo y pruebo a ver que pasa con un condensador más pequeño; yo te decía que quería ponerlo más grande, porque sin condensador no hay forma de que arranque la fuente y al poner uno de 1000 uF sí que es posible que arranque, pero mal

probaré con diferentes valores, mas pequeño y mas grande y a ver qué pasa


un saludo y gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## ericklarva

Un dato más avr, solo para que estemos completamente seguros. Se que haz mencionado que los valores de voltaje son correctos, pero en lo personal me agradaría mucho puedas decirme con valores lo siguiente:
( De preferencia si puedes conseguir dos multímetros sería excelente )
Todo esto hazo sin puentear dos veces la fuente y sin carga.
1.- Que valor de voltaje tienes en los 12V desde que la prendes hasta que se apaga.
2.- Que valor de voltaje tienes a la salida del potenciómetro ( preset ) justo donde conectas el capacitor.
3.- Que valor de voltaje tienes a la entrada del circuito desde donde viene la salida del preset, en teoría debe ser el mismo que en el preset pero hay que confirmarlo.
Hago énfasis en que cheques bien los valores de voltaje justo antes de que se apague, de normal según experiencia, los valores típicos para que la fuente no se proteja en los 5V son 4.80V y 5.6V si tu preset está fuera de este rango de valores puede que ahí este el problema.
Saludos y espero puedas comentarme que obtuviste.


----------



## avr

hola

pues la verdad es que es muy díficil medir valores, ya que al conectar la fuente, esta se apaga en unas pocas décimas de segundo; de todas formas, sí que probé un día a conectar un polímetro de aguja (no el digital) a la salida de 12V y recuerdo que el voltaje subía poco, la aguja pegaba un salto hasta 5 o 6 voltios, creo, y luego caía

el resto de voltajes no los pude mirar, 

de todas formas, estos días he estado un poco liado, a ver si ahora puedo sacar un rato y me pongo con la fuente, le mido voltajes y pruebo con otros condensadores en el potenciómetro

saludos y gracias


----------



## avr

hola

bueno, pues ya está solucionado, he probado con el condensador de 1000uF que habia puesto, y seguía teniendo que dar los dos toques entre el cable verde y negro igual que antes, le metí uno de 220uF y seguía teniendo que dar los dos toques pero ahora más separados, probé con uno de 33uF y ahora arrancó a la primera sin tener que dar los dos toquecitos, y ya por fin probé a quitar el condensador y arranca sin problemas; asi que no sé porqué estos dias no había manera de que arrancara sin condensador, no se si es que hoy he movido algo que estuviese mal (sólo he cambiado el condensador, no he tocado el potenciometro de ajuste ni nada, pero bueno)

bueno, luego he probado con bombillas de coche, primero una de 5W, luego una de 21W, y por fin una de 45W, y sin problemas, la fuente no se apaga, y la caida de voltaje es muy pequeña, (unos 0,7 voltios con la lámpara de 45W, ahora he cambiado el diodo rectificador que era de 10 A por uno de la misma serie pero de 16 A, aunque con este diodo ya no he puesto la bombilla de 45W, solo las otras, pero iba perfectamente)

pues nada, ya está todo solucionado, no sé porqué habrá sido, pero ahora funciona, muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda

saludos


----------



## ericklarva

Felicidades, ya se puede decir que eres un "experto" modificando fuentes conmutadas jeje.
Suele suceder, y lo digo porque me pasa con frecuencia, que sin saber porque las cosas símplemente se solucionan, llamemosle "toque mágico". Podemos buscarle mil explicaciones al porque de lo que te sucedió, pero nadie sabrá con certeza cual es la correcta.
Yo te recomiendo dejar puesto el capacitor de 33uF ya que no repercute en su funcionamiento y por lo menos con esto te aseguras que no vuelva a fallar.
Saludos, y una vez mas "Felicidades"


----------



## Don Barredora

Hola de nuevo.. 

despues de tanto buscar entre resistencias y diodos encontre algo quemado.. 






(Edit: la foto es solo ilustrativa... no es el que se quemo..)


cuando vaya a comprar el varistor y lo reemplace aviso si arranco la fuente


----------



## GABILON

Genio¡ Sos un Genio¡ Lo pondría todo en mayúsculas pero me van a retar, la verdad dos metros no podés ser mas claro. Ya compré una pobre ATX y estoy mangueando otra para destripar así hago esta fuente y luego el amplificador. Te cuento que me edité uno por uno tus comentarios y los de ezavalla y los tengo listos para imprimirlos tods junto tipo guia de montaje, seguramente la semana que viene voy a empezar así que iré posteando.
Igualmente, como veo que ya alguien te ha posteado sobre una duda de una fuente que no arrancaba, y para no desvirtuar el post, ¿No te parece que deberíamos abrir uno específico sobre ese tipo de consultas? (siempre considerando que vas a tener la amabilidad de respondernos) Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## GABILON

Hola, tengo una duda y quizás puedas responderla, resulta que me han quedado un par de fuentes de las que usan las maquinitas de video-juegos (los arcades), las mismas entregan +12v 2,5a, -5v 1a, y +5v 15A¡¡. como son conmutadas creo que se podría modificarlas para obtener al menos 12v con muchos mas amperes si es que modifico la salida de 5v, te adjunto un par de fotos de la misma, para que veas que no hay muchas diferencias, quizas lo mas interesante está en el hecho de que trae un switch para conmutar su entrada de 220v a 110v, y si me permitiese ingresar 220v por la entrada de 110v por simple regla de tres simple, en la salida de 5v deberia obtner 10v, pero como además dicha salida es regulable entre 4v y 6v, quizas me quede regulable entre 8 y 12v...
¿Será posible o estoy divagando mucho? Gracias
Aquí las fotos


----------



## Don Barredora

No era solamente el varistor.. lo cambie y no arranca...   

ahora bien.. creo que el otro transistor que no habia cambiado puede que este malo.. 

es un CEF02N6.. y tengo otra fuente que en ese lugar tiene un C5027-R que parece que funciona...

Puedo poner el que funciona en lugar del roto? son similares esos transistores? 

Saludos!


----------



## spartan4ever

Hola compañeros del foro, desde hace un rato vengo siguiendo este hilo por que me es realmente de interes. Tenia por ahí una fuente at que me estaba haciendo ojitos por una modificación asi que me puse manos a la obra. Les comento que todo funcionó muy bien siguiendo las instrucciones de dosmetros, solo tengo algunos detalles que me gustaria comentar. Por el momento tengo la fuente modificada al punto de tener los +-22 pero sin rectificar, filtrar o regular ya que no he conseguido el cadaver de otra. Uno de los detalles que tengo es que no me da el voltaje 100% simetrico, es decir, tengo una diferencia de un volt en cada rama con respecto a tierra; tengo 21.8 en una y 20.8 en otra. Otra de las cuestiones que veo es que tuve que ponerle una carga en la salida de +5v, ya que si no lo hago la fuente no da los vltajes correctos en ninguna de las otras salidas, le puse una resistencia de 10 ohms 5 watts. Espero esta información les ayude a algunas personas que estan dentro del modd o que estan indecisos si la hacen o no.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Pablovila* , en general es aconsejable cambiar el par de transistores de conmutación y no solamente uno de ellos (cambiás uno y se te quema el otro   ).
Fijate los datasheet a ver si son parecidos.

*Spartan4ever *, ¿cómo y con que estás midiendo la tensión conmutada, sin rectificarla y filtrarla   ?
Gracias por comentar tus resultados   !

*GABILON *, por la foto el transformador sería el mismo, fijate más arriba que subí fotos y detalles de él y cómo modificarlo.
. . . .    terrorista electromagnético ! Juazzzz

Saludos !


----------



## spartan4ever

Hola DOSMETROS, pues la lectura la hice con mi multímetro midiendo la salida del transformador en la escala de CA, yo se que probablemente no me de una lectura 100% confiable pero era solo para darme una idea de lo que tenia en mis nuevas salidas. Pero ahora eso es historia ya que después de estar jugando con el transformadorr (quitando y poniendo los bobinados en serie para ver los diferentes voltajes) hice un cambio erroneo que terminó en quemarme los transistores de entrada, el puente rectificador primario y probablemente el secndario del transformador. Esto último lo sospecho ya que una vez que cambié todos los semiconductores dañados y reconfiguré el transformadorr a como me había funcionado bien ya no me da mas de 1 ampere en la salida de 5v menos en la de 12v. Asi que ahora que la fuente ya no sirve quiero intentar rebobinar el secundario del transformador. La configuración que pretendo es la siguiente:

25v------12v------5v-----tap central---------------25v

Que opinas DOSMETROS, crees que una de las ramas de 25 se descompensaria por sacar los 12 y los 5 de ahí?  o seria mejor hacer el secundario de 25v+25v y regular desde ahi?

El objetivo de dejar los voltajes de 5 y de 12 es para hacer pruebas antes de querer regular con 25 además el integrado tl494 se alimenta desde la salida de 12v.


----------



## ls2k

hola dosmetros, sabnes tengo una de esas fuentes viejas de pc, que tenian el boton de encendido aFuera, de 200w, pero al medir los supuestos 12v entre el amarillo y masa me salen solo 11.4 y yo necesito 14 ahí, como lo puedo hacer para obtenerlos sin modificar mucho la fuente...?


----------



## GABILON

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> *GABILON *, por la foto el transformador sería el mismo, fijate más arriba que subí fotos y detalles de él y cómo modificarlo.
> . . . .    terrorista electromagnético ! Juazzzz
> 
> Saludos !


jaja, me han dicho cosas (algunas irreproducibles) pero terrorista electromagnético¡¡¡ jajja, me hiciste reir con ganas, ya saqué el transformador afuera, pero tuve que dejar ese trabajo de lado porque ya me había enfrascado en volver a la vida una maquina de humo que murio su parte electrica incluyendo la resistencia, pero del proximo sabado no pasa, jeje,
terrorista electromagnetico, jaja, tendria que ser mi nick¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS

*spartan4ever* , fijate mas arriba que hay una reforma para 22+22 que si la tocás un poco como explica *ezavalla* la llevás re facil a 25+25

*ls2k *, primero ponele una carga a los +5 V , y segui la reforma de *ezavalla*

Saludos !


----------



## GABILON

hola, me adelanté, gracias a una merma del laburo y ya desarmé una fuente de pc, le saque el famoso transformador y desenrosque los 6 cablecitos que estaban soldados, una delicia de trabajo debo decir, pero bueno, el tema es que estos cablecitos son 6, 3 rojos y 3 amarillos, pero me está comiendo el cerebro la medición de continuidad. Si lo ves en la foto, tengo, empezando de izq a derecha, continuidad de 1 con 1d y 2d; 2 con 3d, 3 con 4d 5d y 6d; 4 con 4d 5d y 6d (lo cual era obvio porque se ve que 3 y 4 estan soldados), 5 con 3d y 6 con 4d, 5d y 6d. a su vez, desde las patas cortas tengo:
1 con nada
2 con 5
3 con 4 y 6
4 con 6
y 5 con nada (por supuesto que con 2 que ya lo puse arriba)
como puede ser, o yo me volví loco o mi tester me engaña?
puede ser una manito mas, plssss


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mirá Gabilon:
La modificación que yo le hice a la fuente está en el diagrama que te adjunto, pero vas a tener que verificar la tuya para ver si es igual, aunque es probable que sí.
Lo que está en el recuadro *lila* es la parte de la rectificación que genera los -12V (y -5V también), solo que esos diodos rápidos son muy pequeños, tipo 1 Amp o similar. Vos tenés que cambiarlos por unos que soporten mas corriente, tenés que cambiar los capacitores por unos de mas tensión (si pensas aumentarla después) y de mas capacidad, para que tenga lo mismo que la fuente de +12V y también el inductor ese que va parado, que generalmente es mas chico que el del lado positivo, así que buscate uno de otra fuente y poneselo ahí.
Luego tenes que ver si la salida del rectificador pasa por el toroide gordo y cual es el diámetro del cable. Si pasa y el cable es muy fino, vas a tener que cambiarlo, pero si pinta que soporta la corriente que vos necesitas, dejalo nomás.

Después de esto ya tenés que meterte con el TL494 y sus protecciones para ver hasta donde podés subir la tensión...

Saludos!


----------



## GABILON

ezavalla, muchas gracias, si despues de tanta ayuda no le sacó ni un misero volt de mas, voy a demostrar que soy muy novato¡¡ jeje
editado para que no se me enoje cacho


----------



## GABILON

buenas¡¡ otra vez yo por acá. La verdad que el nuevo diseño no me invita a venir mucho por estos lares, pero bueno, lo pero de todo es que perdí mis suscripciones y los temas que leia y los mensajes que posteaba, bueno, en fin, EZAVALLA, te cuento que directamente agarré una at viejita y le levante la pata 1 del 494, la puse a un divisor resistivo como indicaste y ¡¡¡sorpresa¡¡¡ tengo +-23v jaja, sin sacar ningun pobre capacitor, por suerte no volo ninguno, se nota que eran viejitos, ahora ya tengo los que van a reeplzarlos y ya compé los diodos rapidos, como el inductor vertical eran los dos iguales, no lo toqué asi que ahora ni bien pare de llover y pueda ir al tallercito sin mojarme veo que onda, pero la verdad que te pasaste. Igualmente, DOSMETROS tu tutorial es una masa, lastima que aun no entendí el tema de que cable corresponde a cual con el transformador que desoldé, pero eso es culpa mia y no del tuto que está una masa. Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ojo al piojo! Probalo con carga, por que ahí es cuando se activan las protecciones. Si no se apaga la fuente...estas hecho, pero si se apaga...hay que buscar por donde corno están las protecciones para desactivarlas.

Saludos!


----------



## nilson_925

Hola DOSMETROS  ....    eres un dios!!!!!! he leido un poco de lo que posteaste deberas que eres una eminencia ; solo queria preguntarte si la modificacion para 44 +44 , cuanto amperaje soporta ; porque lo quiero usar para alimentar a dos amplificador clase D que consumen cada uno 4A.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 crees que me podra servir tu fuente modoficada....  que me recomiendas.
Es posible reducir el numero de vueltas de tal manera poder sacarle unos 40 +40Vdc  
ya que es la tension que nesecito.
PD:graciaspor tu respuesta. bye bye help me please ................ !


----------



## DanielU

Comienzo con la prueba de fuego. estoy modificando una Eurocase de "550W"  tiene un SG6105.

http://www.sg.com.tw/semiGP/data/6105/6105-datasheet.pdf

En mi caso son los pines 18 y 19.

Comienzo con las mediciones...

La fuente tiene 16A en la linea de 12V, es ATX.


----------



## megas

Hola DOSMETROS  gracias por haber señalado el camino amarillo a los que estabamos buscando el paraiso(es un decir) , con la ayuda que diste pude modificar dos fuentes de poder para un mini equipo de audio 5.1 canales, de una fuente con el tl494 saque para el amplificador principal...cambiando filtros electroliticos de entrada y puente de diodos y uno que otro menjurge que intente deja decirte que ahora ese amplificador se oye como si fuera mucho mejor que un equipo de audio sony...  con otra fuente con el integrado SG6105 pude mejorar los 12volts para que dieran el doble de amperes y asi alimentar los otros 3 amplificador que son soundrround y medios. y deja decirte que para mi el solo contar con el tester o multimetro tu explicacion de modificacion es mucho mas simple e entendible que otras mas..  primera vees de 5 que no quemo una fuente smps !!!

al rato subo imagenes de las dos fuentes para que se vea la modificacion charra que le hice...

por lo mientras  gracias DOSMETROS.

ok  aqui llegando de nuevo para subir imagenes...pero las pongo y salen enormes..  asi que voy a poner los links nada mas.
en esta se ve las dos fuentes ya ensambladas 






las puse ensambladas pero siguen en sus modulos por si tengo que reparar algo despues:









y aqui se puede ver la modificacion..  por mas que trate de poner los diodos rectificadores originales del amplificador.. no se dejaba, que que empezaba a chillar la fuente y como le quite la proteccion no me arriesgue y lo puse lo mejor que pude.




cambie los transistores de potencia , el rectificador de linea y los electroliticos de entrada, los transistores los cambie a d13007 y con eso dejaron de calentarse y andan con el amplificadorfier apenas tibios..  el unico que he notado es que se calienta el transformador   no mucho  pero por si las dudas añadi un ventilador para refrescar el circuito.




debo decir que me ha llevado bastante tiempo realizar los cambios pero es gratificante saber que funciona

sobre la otra fuente  solo cambie la posicion de donde salen los diodos de para sensor de UVAC y cambie una resistencia a 56k para que desde los 12 voltios tomara en consideracion la baja de corriente alterna de la salida del secundario. añadiendo un hilo de cobre mas a el bobinado de choque o filtro de 12 volts y quitando uno a el de 5 se nota un buen de amperes de salida..  añadi tambien un rectificador acoplado en paralelo para refozar el que tenia y asi salieran mas de 13 amps
debo decir que con un ic TA8210 y otro amplificador que no me acuerdo bien su numero pero de 6wtts  el sonido es impecable..


----------



## tinchovolador

hola DOSMETROS que tel tengo un pequenio problem mi tanfo de la fuente es asi mira la foto tiene un puente entre f y g y en la foto puse como salen los cables , tengo que hacer algo , ( yo ya desolde el puente que traee ) pero no se si esta bien tambien salen de otra forma los cables mo como el original ya mostrado por vos 

la idea mia es llevarla a 88v+88 v tengo que ver como porque creo que no lo vi esplicado, tengo una fuente Cooler Master 750 Watts para ese proyecto , me falta eso del transformador ..

espero em puedan ayudar!!! ya que hice una potencias y quiero meterle esta fuente


----------



## Martintaladro

Hola amigos del foro, hace días que empecé una modificación de una ATX 500w. Resulta que la modifiqué para +/-44 pero no tengo buenas noticias. Separé los secundarios de 5v en paralelo y los puse en serie con los demás. Es decir me quedó 5+7+5+5 por una rama y otra de 5+7+5+5. Bueno el tema es que 5 y 12 lo tengo perfecto como era de la fuente originalmente. En los extremos del trafo (sumando las nuevas esperias de 5v) tengo alterna que me llega a prender un foco de 110v. (no puedo saber que tensión de alterna es ya que está en alta frecuencia y no puedo medirlo con mi tester). El problema se presenta al rectificar, pongo un puente de diodos con los 5600 los inductores las bobinas y demás y tengo sólo 4V en cada capacitor. Probé de rectificar media onda, onda completa y miles de pruebas y no logro tenér +44/-44. Todabía no lo regulé, pero es necesario regularlo para que la tensión quede fiaja???, por favor ayudenme porque no puedo salir de este problema. Gracias.


----------



## fjireh

Buenisima toda la información!!! es de mucha utilidad. Tengo solo una simple pregunta, si solo quiero aumentar la corriente en la linea de 12V, por que las especificaciones de la fuente que tengo son de 12V - 10A y de 5V - 30A. Yo quisiera que la linea de 12V tenga la potencia de la de 5V. Gracias.


----------



## masterk

Hola buenas, yo en primer lugar le quite del integrado todos los componentes como proponia dosmetros, de 1-4, obtuve un voltaje de referencia con un zener y un regulador shunt (tl431) obteniendo un vref=5v y por medio de un divisor resistivo 2.5v que va al pin(1) del 494, en el pin(2) tambien un divisor resistivo para obtener 2.5 en el pin(2) y entre el pin(3) que es el feedback y el
pin(2) un rf=15k, para el soft-start vean la imagen, bueno aqui van mis concluciones con esto obtuve una buena regulacion, 500mv de variacion de voltaje de la fundamental que es de 
40v con una carga que consume promedio 4 amp, para el arranque suave o soft-start vean la imagen con este circuito ya no es necesario las dos resistencias entre +44v, -44v propuesto por dosmetros en el rectificado, es mas yo tenia problemas con esto ya que no obtenia una buena regulacion en la carga con estos resistores de bajo valor, a y tambien un divisor resistivo al pin(4) para obtener un ton=44.6 %.
bueno creo que estas eran las ventajas ahora van las desventajas que yo tuve al hacer esto,
no existe proteccion alguna, estaba pensando hacer un comoparador de voltaje y la salida de este ponerlo con un diodo en directa hacia el pin(4) al dead-time, y el peor de todos la terminal de 5v se disparaba hasta 10v y el de 12v hasta 20v cosa que iso explotar los filtros y el ventilador se disparo tambien, no se como arreglar esto, por que necesito voltaje simetrico regulado para el previo, vi que para obtener una buena regualcion en los +44v y -44v la regulacion era demasiado pobre para los voltajes inferiores por que la terminal de 5v variaba desde 5v-10v y el de 12v entre 12v-20v, lo mas sencillo que hice fue poner un regulador 78xx para obtener voltajes fijos para el previo y funciona, pero quisiera sacar voltajes regulados de la fuente sin estos reguladores.
en conclucion para obtener una buena regulacion en alto voltaje existe una probresisimisima regulacion en los bajos voltajes y viceversa.
y algo bueno mas yo tenia un ruido de 100hz en el ampli y se soluciono al meter esta fuente esto era producido por el ruido magnetico del trafo que era gigante y que ya estaba oxidado lo pinso vender pintandolo.
alguno me podria ayudar con un circuito para la proteccion de la fuente en la salida
me da miedo que los transistores se lansen y la fuente al mismo tiempo, de antemano gracias y sobre todo a dosmetros por este aporte.


----------



## Martintaladro

Hola masterk realmente me diste impulso para seguir con el proyecto porque lo tenía avandonado, llegaba bien a los +/-40v pero no tenía casi nada de corriente. Por lo que leo llegaste a unos 4a +/-500mA, es muuuy bueno eso!, felicitaciones. Ahora te pediría si puede ayudarme con algunas dudas que no llegué a entender de tu explicación. Primero desconector las patas 1 2 3 y 4 del tl494 y reemplazo todo por el squemático VOLT REF????. Si es así me pregunto como hará para encender la fuente, tomando la referencia de 45v arranca??. Los diodos de la salida del tl494 son los que están en la fuente o hay que cambiarlos?. Por último el squematico softstar también son reemplazos para hacer en el tl494????. Yo creo que sacando la alta tension con gran potencia la regulación de las ramas inferiores se puede hacer con un zener y algún darlington. Porque acá el problema es sacar 45v con gran corriente, las tensiones inferiores pueden esperar o ser sacadas con los zener. Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## masterk

en primer lugar si remplasas por la imagen volt ref, en segundo no toma directamente los 45v si no que con el zener y el regulador se llega a 5v y divisor resistivo a 2.5v que va al pin1, osea que arranca con 2.5v.

esos didodos y dos operacionales los lleva internamente el tl494, y ahi eta la numeracion en la que se encuentran los operacionales.

y el remplazo para el soft-start si lo tines que hacer, por la carga capasitiva que inicialmente tiene una impedancia muy baja.

y sobre las tensiones inferiores queria obtener esos voltajes sin meter nada mas


----------



## Martintaladro

Gracias masterk por la data. En estos días lo pruebo a ver si puedo sacar una corriente alta a los 44v. El hecho de no tener una protección, si sobrepaso los 4A (supongamos que es lo que me entregaría), el pasarse hace que se apague la fuente o que reviente?. Mi idea es ponerlo con una potencia y tengo miedo de que algún pico consuma mucha corriente y me mate la fuente. Otra opción interesante pero creo que ya se comentó en este foro es usar 2 diodos y dos capacitores a la salida del transformador y así tener 88+88. Gracias nuevamente,.


----------



## alejandrow999

Hola.Quiero felicitar a *DOSMETROS* y a *Ezavalla* por los tutoriales aportados (me encanta  la sentencia que usa DOSMETROS).Y también hacer un par de preguntas y/o acotaciones conceptuales sobre las modificaciones propuestas:

1 - Varios de los usuarios han corroborado que la tensión de salida puede superar los 25V cuando modifican (o quitan) la realimentación, sin necesidad de modificar el transformador. Observo el diagrama del transformador original (lo adjunto para más comodidad), y hago la siguiente cuenta:
Entre los terminales a y c del primario hay 40 vueltas, sobre las cuales se aplican 150V (110Vef de entrada : 150Vp). Por tanto: hay aproximadamente 3,75V/espira (150V/ 40espiras).
Los terminales de "12V" del transformador ("i" y "j")  son formados por bobinas de 7 espiras cada uno (3+4). Y calculamos que hay 3,75V/espira, por lo tanto la tensión total en esos bobinados será : *Vo*=7espiras X 3,75V/espira= *26,25V*. 
O sea: con el PWM trabajando a máximo régimen, podemos sacar alrededor de 25V sin tocar el transformador.Por supuesto, si queremos regulación deberemos bajar un poco el valor de tensión de salida (10%, 20%, depende de la entrada). Dicho de otra forma: lo que propuso Ezavalla en su mini-tutorial de la pagina anterior.

2 - DOSMETROS propone el circuito de salida que adjunto.L1 y L3 son bobinas tubulares, y L2 y L4 son bobinas arolladas sobre el toroide (el grande). 
Mi pregunta sería: ¿Cual es el objetivo buscado al agregar estas L1 y L3? 

La verdad, eso de no tocar el transformador principal me pareció una idea genial. Pretendo hacer eso con la "Half Bridge compacta" de Mnicolau, pues es sencilla y trabaja a 100Khz (o más, no estoy seguro) asi que debería andar para tensiones de 20+20V

Se agradece el aporte.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Alejandrow999*, lo de emplear los inductores tubulares más los toroides es como vienen originalmente las fuentes de Pc 

Y sin rebobinar el trafo, quitás los dos bobinados de 5 V en paralelo de cada rama (en total son 3, dejás solo 1) y los pones en serie - fijate la ante última imágen de *Megas* - y tendrás 3 +3 +3 + 4 = 13 espiras por rama X 3,75 V = 48,75 por rama.

Buenísimo el aporte de *Masterk *


----------



## alejandrow999

DOSMETROS: gracias por responder. 

Yo preguntaba lo de los inductores tubulares porque hay *algunas fuentes que no los incluyen*.Acá mismo tengo dos fuentes quemadas de las modernas, y soló una los trae. Y son 2 bobinas grandes y 2 chicas.¿Cual conviene usar en esta aplicación?

Lo de modificar el transformador, lo entendí. Intenté incluso separar los terminales de uno de ellos, pero están muy cortitos, juntos y estañados, y el cable es durísimo. 

Y viendo los comentarios que decian tener 30V en la salida sin tocar el trafo, o cuando Ezavalla y vos calculaban que debería haber 22V a la salida y obtenían 44V... revisé el esquema que publicaste y llegué a la conclusión de que las fuentes de PC trabajan al 45% (22% cada transistor), porque los picos de tensión del secundario son de 25V o un poco más. Entonces me pareció adecuado *comentarlo acá,para corroborlo o refutarlo*,y  porque me pareció interesante eso de sacar 20V + 20V sin tocar el transformador (sin cambiar el conexionado interno).

Gracias por tu tiempo.

Aprovecho para responder algunas cosas que quedaron "en el tintero":

*nilson_925*: podés suponer que la fuente de PC proporciona 250 o 300W  (las etiquetas suelen ser un poco engañosas).Tus amplificadores, si son de 100 o 150W deben andar bien. *Hablando de corrientes*: si el *pico* que piden los amplis es 4A, podes apoximar la Ief = 2,5V.Tenés dos amplificadores, asi que el bloque pide 5A eficaces. P=Ief X Vef= 44V X  5A =220W, así que debeía andar. Si en cambio, la corriente eficaz es 4A, P=360W y seguramente una sola fuente te quedaria un poco corta (es especulativo).Para que el núcleo proporcione un poco más potencia, aumentá la frecuencia de trabajo como indicó DOSMETROS anteriormente.
La tensión de salida podés corregirla con la realimentación: no hay ninguna necesidad de cambiar el número de espiras.

*tinchovolador*: me parece que deberás recurrir al doblador de tensión (DOSMETROS hizo una referencia a eso unas paginas atras) Eso sí: los diodos deben soportar una tensión inversa enorme (creo que será superior a 300V, pero depende del circuito.Dudo que baje de los 200V).

*fjireh*: Querés sacar 30A por la salida de 12V. Me parece que es demasiado. fijate los bobinados: los que proporcionan 5V son 3 bobinas en paralelo. Y la bobina que incrementa a 12V es una sola. En otras palabras: la parte que proporciona 5V equivale a una bobina con una sección mucho mayor que la que eleva a 12V.Por lo tanto, si tratás de sacar 30A por la salida de 12V, los conductores internos calentarán muchísimo.
Podés tratar de exigir un poco más de lo común (15A tal vez):cambiá los diodos de salida por otros más resistentes (de ser ncesario), si querés ponele un poco más de capacidad a la salida (cuidado con lo del arranque. DOSMETROS hizo alusión a eso con lo de las resistencias en serie y las protecciones contra corriente).Pero insisto: más corriente, más calentamiento.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*alejandrow999* , estaba pensando que *fjireh* podría utilizar las dos ramas correspondientes a los +/- 5 Volts, simplemente desplaza la masa desde el medio del trafo al correspondiente a los -5.

Lo de -12 , -5 , y +12 originales se desarma todo.
Le quita los capacitores del +5 que son para 10 volts y le pone los de la parte original del +12 y -12 (que son para 17 volts)

Y le hace el control nuevo a 494.

Todo sin siquiera tocar el transformador  que seguramente le va a aguantar bien.

Suerte !


----------



## alejandrow999

Esa idea es brillante... te felicito, DOSMETROS


----------



## DOSMETROS

En relación a cómo medir tensiones en las fuentes conmutadas (sin osciloscopio u otro instrumento caro ) , modifiqué un tester analógico baratito ($ 15 - U$S 4) al cuál le reemplacé sus dos díodos rectificadores (que pueden estar construidos por dos disquitos de 2mm de diámetro montados en un armazón con mini terminales y un tornillito que comprime todo) por dos díodos rápidos. La inercia del instrumento de aguja funciona como integrador. Obviamente no es un instrumento de precisión y sigue sirviendo para medir Vca. (no nos pongamos exquisitos )


----------



## DOSMETROS

JAJAJAJA

¿me lo preguntás en serio? 

Creo que mide eficazmente algo medio medio    

Empecemos de nuevo : Tester baratísimo de 4 dólares al que se le reemplazan los 2 díodos por rápidos para intentar medir una onda cuasi cuadrada a 40 Khz  dónde la integración la hace la inercia mecánica del instrumento de aguja. 

Esos tésteres analógicos miden valor medio en ondas senoides a 50 hz  pero indicadas como RMS 

Método científico : encender el osciloscopio y ver una onda conmutada, sacar los cálculos pertinentes y verificar la precisión del tester, si es aceptablemente coincidente : sonreir  y destapar una cerveza, sinó quitar con cuidado la tapa transparente del cuadrante y corregir su valor con marcador indeleble fino para CD...no doblar la aguja .

Hacete uno alejandrow999 , te va a sorprender! 

Por otro lado te invito a que leas el post completo, donde en algun lado se indica que fué redactado para que cualquiera con conocimientos mínimos y solo un tester y un soldador (cautín) pudiera llevar a cabo la modificación de una fuente de PC. 

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

Está clarísimo lo que querés decir: no es algo preciso y no hace falta que lo sea.



> Esos tésteres analógicos miden *valor medio* en ondas senoides a 50 hz  pero indicadas como RMS



Al hablar de *sinusoides*, la Vef =0,71Vp  mientras la Vmedia=0,63Vp. 
O sea: una diferencia menor al 10% de la tensión de pico. Lo cual en reparaciones está muy bien.Realmente no hay mucha diferencia.En el caso de las ondas cuadradas como la proporcionada por el rectificador, estimo un 20% (si el ciclo de trabajo W= 50%, Vef=0,7Vp y Vmedia=0,5Vp) de diferencia entre una y otra, pero tampoco parece tanto.

Así que me corrijo: entre Vmedia Y Veficaz no hay taaanta diferencia.

El tema viene por este lado:
 - *En este hilo, se habla de medir solamente las tensiones continuas* de salida. Una tensión continua tiene un valor unico de tensión (Vpico, Vmedia, Vef, son todas lo mismo).Eso se puede hacer con cualquier tester.
 - *Yo, en cambio, venia pensando en la señal que proporciona el transformador.* Se trata de pulsos de tensión de amplitud constante (Vp constante), pero con anchura de pulso variable (esto hace variar sustancialmente los valores de Vef y Vmedia). Entonces, con el tester así modificado medimos una tensión media muy variable, muy dependiente de las circunstancias.Esto me da una idea: al tester , además de cambiarle los diodos, podemos *agregarle un pequeño capacitor* a la salida del rectificador, de esta manera, podriamos *medir el pico* de los pulsos provenientes del transformador, y así obtener una medida más "descriptiva" de lo que nos da el transformador. 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Exactamente *alejandrow999* , uso un díodo rápido ya unido a un pequeño electrolítico que sueldo a los extremos del secundario del cuál quiero obtener datos. Con eso obtengo el valor pico, y con el testercito modificado obtengo mas o menos el ciclo de trabajo .


----------



## megas

hola de nuevo..aqui con otras modificaciones mas.. 
ya que ha caido para su mala suerte, una fuente mas para poder modifcarlas conforma lo ha hecho DOSMETROS , y pues con su valioso manual y un poco de maña aprendida con el constante manipuleo de estas fuentes pues les traigo unas imagenes:
esta fuente es de la marca Star de 360wtts, que han de ser menos  , tenia la idea de poder sacar de esta fuente los 12v ~ 14 amps y 28+ 28- volts que necesito  , ya que viendo la fuente anterior cuando exigia toda la potencia pues se me cohibia un poco  ..casi no perceptible asi que busque en internet , y llegue a la conclusion  y tambien probando que era mejor con fuentes separadas. 
usar la fuente de 12v que ya tenia y la nueva para el mayor voltage.

la cosa es que eran con integrado SG6105
http://www.sg.com.tw/semiGP/data/6105/6105-datasheet.pdf
y pues tenia que saltarme un poquito las protecciones , ya que la idea de usar 12v no me estaba gustando mucho y queria los 14v en una de las fuentes , asi que traigo el como le hice para poder saltar esas protecciones,sirve tambien para las fuentes que usan los ic's 2003-2005 que pareciera no hay manuales en internet..pero buscando los encuentra uno .




y estoy usando las protecciones de 12v sobre y bajo voltage ya que es mas holgado de utilizar y si les sirve esta informacion, podria en sus fuentes aprovechar las protecciones de los 5v o 3.3v si quieren una proteccion mas justa.
como detalle es que si usan unas de las protecciones con divisor de voltage podrian hacer con scr un circuito de proteccion asi , podrian inhibir la fuente poniendo en corto la salida del divisor y hacer una proteccion mas rigurosa en su amplificador, asi podrian no utilizar reles que desconecten el voltage sino que apaguen la fuente. y solo volviendo a desconectar ubicar la falla , bocinas en corto..etc..   y prender podria volver a funcionar el amplificador

aqui el SG6105 con poquitas modificaciones.




en las demas podrian dejarlas como estan, no me dieron problemas no creo les den a uds. OPP , UVAC , NVP podrian servirles para otras cosas, asi que en si no molestan pero no hay problema en dejarlas.. pero no las quiten.





a la fuente Star le volo la fuente auxiliar 5vsb , asi que le adapte cochinamente una fuentecita de DVD player y asi pude checarla y hecharla a andar.
lo malo de esta es como le adapte la fuente no pude ponerle la base de cable de luz









y dejo el video de la fuente.. lo malo de esta , que va a servir para el amplificador principal , es que los electroliticos de filtrado son muy grandes asi que tuve que montarlos encima de la placa , y no pude usar las pistas en si, pero de que funciona funciona 
dejo video:
http://s351.photobucket.com/albums/q455/megassolat/?action=view&current=2010-02-2313-35-41938.flv 

tambien comentar que utilice solo un bobinado de los tres que van a cada linea de 5v normales para poder aumentar el voltage y ademas subi un poco el voltage para ajustarlo a mis requerimientos.
1-2-2 hilos en cada vuelta
3-4-3 vueltas en + y -
y en la fuente de 12v ahora ya a 14 esta fuente ya la tenia y me dio un buen resultado y aqui ya con las mdificaciones pude quitarle todo lo que no necesitaba.




con dos diodos SB2060CT en paralelo me ha ayudado que no le pueda poner disipador,asi que nada mas dejo los negativos de las fuentes porque esas no importa si sube el voltage no tienen limite superior.
aqui con las dos mini resistencias para poder saltarse los 3.3v
y quedo con un aspecto mas limpio en mi fuente de 14v


----------



## el-rey-julien

hola foro,bueno tengo una fuente para modificarla el caso es que en la etiqueta no dice de cuanto wat es y yo saque esta cuenta,
estos son los datos de la etiqueta 
entrada 220/3 amper
salida
+12 volt / 7 amper
-12 volt / .15 amper
+5 volt / 22 amper
-5 volt / .15 amper
segun calcule la fuente es de 200 wat y me parece algo chica asta lo que yo sabia las fuentes arrancan en los 350 wat ,mi calculo para sacar el wat total fue este 
12x .15 + 12x7 + 5x22 + 5x .15 el total es de 196.55 wat de salida .
bien aora si ago el calculo de 220 volt x 3 amper me da 660 wat 
bueno con cual calculo debo guiarme para saber en cuantos wat anda la fuente ,en 200 wat o en 660 wat ¿.
la fuente ya la tengo funcionando pero me surgio esta duda justo antes de intentar la modificacion


----------



## J2C

Gustavocof115

La fuente tiene salida de 3.3 V?

Por que si no tiene salida de 3.3 es una vieja fuente AT y esas solian ser de 200W o menos.

Con lo cual tu fuente seria de 200W!!!!!.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## el-rey-julien

no tiene salida de 3.3 volt ,entonce si es de 200wat ,para ser mas exacto 196.55 wat ,no enciendo con el puente ,tiene un cable con una llave comun directo al 220 volt
pero tiene el 494 asi que voy a modificarla,grasias por la pronta respuesta


----------



## J2C

Gustavocof115

Tal como dices tu:

Las fuentes "*AT*" no tienen salida de 3.3 V y se encienden por medio de un interruptor, a veces doble y otras simple en un cable de 110/220VCA que sale de la misma. También puede que el conector de salida de las mismas no sea del tipo Molex 2x10.

Las fuentes "*ATX*" se encienden por medio de un puente en el conector Molex 2x10 y tienen salidas de 3.3V.

Y hay un modelo mas reciente de ellas (con mas potencia) que tienen otro conector que se encastra en el 2x10 haciendolo mas grande, pero desconozco como las indentifican.

Saludos.     JuanKa.-


----------



## prodas

Hola amigos he leído todo el hilo pero no me atrevo aun a intentarlo, así que les hago una consulta, tengo que manejar dos  motores de pasos de 48V 3.5 A pero dispongo de una fuente de PC de 12V  31A es factible conseguir un voltaje cercano con una corriente mas de 7A.


----------



## DOSMETROS

48 Watts x 3.5 = 168 Watts x dos motores = 336 Watts

12 Vdc x 31 Adc = 372 Watts

En teorìa te da , algunas fuentes tienen la etiqueta mentirosa , probala antes con 7 làmparas dicroicas de 50 Watts todas en paralelo 

Ahhhh , y la misma fuente cuantos amperes da para 5 y pàra 3,3 ? que se sumarìa !


----------



## prodas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 48 Watts x 3.5 = 168 Watts x dos motores = 336 Watts
> 
> 12 Vdc x 31 Adc = 372 Watts
> 
> En teorìa te da , algunas fuentes tienen la etiqueta mentirosa , probala antes con 7 làmparas dicroicas de 50 Watts todas en paralelo
> 
> Ahhhh , y la misma fuente cuantos amperes da para 5 y pàra 3,3 ? que se sumarìa !




La fuente creo que es de unos 650W, mañana confirmo porque la tengo en el trabajo.


----------



## prodas

prodas dijo:


> La fuente creo que es de unos 650W, mañana confirmo porque la tengo en el trabajo.



 5V -- 35A
3.3V--31A
12V--31A 
y la fuente es de 650 W


----------



## megas

prodas dijo:


> Hola amigos he leído todo el hilo pero no me atrevo aun a intentarlo, así que les hago una consulta, tengo que manejar dos  motores de pasos de 48V 3.5 A pero dispongo de una fuente de PC de 12V  31A es factible conseguir un voltaje cercano con una corriente mas de 7A.


hola prodas, con una fuente de  650w, que tu tienes ... siguiendo el manual de dos metros es muy facil conseguirlos, solo revisa bien el tema,  has tus experimentos poco a poco y muy precautivamente ya que se manejan mas de 300v en el primario de las fuentes , tambien te aconsejo busques el datasheet del diodo rectificador de 12v y veas en cuantos amperes reales trabaja, ya que son muy engañosas a veces las marcas, y pues adelante yo ahora tengo igual una fuente de 360wtts  en 28.5+- y cada rama suelta por ahi de los 8 amperes, no pude medir bien ya que mis cables de multimetro se quemaron.. que feo tambien un multimetro bara..pero me ayudo asi, que si me ha salido con el manual de dosmetros a ti tambien te va ayudar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, finalmente encontré una página web donde se explica como desactivar las protecciones de una fuente de PC (tipo AT?). Yo lo he probado y desactivó TODAS las protecciones de la fuente que modifiqué un tiempo atrás en este mismo tema.

En esta web: http://www.qsl.net/lu9dpd/Homebrew/Modificacion_Fuentes_PC/Modificacion_Fuentes_PC.htm
busquen la sección "_*Las protecciones contra sobrecarga" *y allí tienen una explicación simple*.
*_


----------



## edunet98

Estimado DOSMETROS.-
Muchas gracias por tu atención.-
Mi modesta intención era y sigue siendo modificar una fuente de PC para usar en equipos de VHF (Radiocomunicaciones), pero me encontré con algo que es digno de mención:
He leído que tienes Infinidad de Participaciones en el Foro y me parecen extraordinarias, con un conocimiento de la electrónica propio de los que le dedican tiempo y pasión a una disciplina, Además dueño de una fina ironía, acompañada del humor, puesta de manifiesto en frases tales como: 

_por la foto el transformador sería el mismo, fíjate más arriba que subí fotos y detalles de él y cómo modificarlo. .  terrorista electromagnético ! Juazzzz _

*tarea para el hogar :*_ ponele un 1N4007 y un electrolítico a un bobinado de una conmutada trabajando a 40 o 50 Khz y describinos que ocurre P.D.: ¡Sacá el ojo de __*arriba*__ del electrolítico! _

_"No hay nada mejor repartido que la razón: todo el mundo está convencido de tener suficiente" _

Siguiendo esta misma línea de pensamiento, me atrevo a considerarte un Poeta Electrónico, y yo creo en cierta magia de las palabras, esa magia se llama poesía y efectivamente producen unos hechos que van más allá de la mera alusión a cosas, a personas etc.. Admiro, a los poetas, aquellos que entreveran palabras y sacan de ellas algo, que las palabras no tenían, antes de caer en sus manos.-
Felicitaciones por tu espíritu de Colaboración y por trasmitir conocimientos, tratando de poner un poco de luz en las sombras de la ignorancia.-
Cordiales Saludos.-
Eduardo.-


----------



## BUSHELL

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *alejandrow999* , estaba pensando que *fjireh* podría utilizar las dos ramas correspondientes a los +/- 5 Volts, simplemente desplaza la masa desde el medio del trafo al correspondiente a los -5.
> 
> Lo de -12 , -5 , y +12 originales se desarma todo.
> Le quita los capacitores del +5 que son para 10 volts y le pone los de la parte original del +12 y -12 (que son para 17 volts)
> 
> Y le hace el control nuevo a 494.
> 
> Todo sin siquiera tocar el transformador  que seguramente le va a aguantar bien.
> 
> Suerte !



Continuando con la línea de explicaciones para novatos....te agradecería si fueras tan amable de ampliar un poco mejor esta nueva alternativa.
Sobre todo, no comprendo aún eso de "desplazar la masa".
Recuerdo, para los lectores nuevos, que lo que está entre comillas, es para lograr alcanzar que la fuente modificada entregue por la salida de +12, la potencia del +5.
Es decir, para lograr modificar la fuente para que entregue +12 volts, pero con muuchos amperios. Ideal para Radiocomunicaciones. 

Rescato el tema, pues se me hace muy interesante esta propuesta. Quizá con algún esquema se entienda mejor.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## alejandrow999

BUSHELL, lo que propuso DOSMETROS ahí es, aproximadamente esto:

- Liberar (desconectar todos) los componentes usados en las ramas de +12V, 5V y -12V, para evitar problemas futuros.

-Agregar un par de diodos a las salidas del transformador (las que proporcionan "5V": recordá que el pulso de tensión que dan es bastante mayor).Deben bancarse ese gran amperaje, obviamente. Conque soporten una tensión inversa de 40V es suficiente.

- Desconectar el punto medio del transformador.

- Conectar los ánodos de D3 y D4 a la pista de "masa". Acá tener en cuenta que el chasis está conectado a masa: asegurarse que no se producen cortocircuitos. 

- Cambiar los capacitores de filtro (deben bancarse los 12V de salida). Si hace falta, cambiar la resistencia de carga por una un poco mayor.

- Revisar el circuito de control PWM, para asegurarse que no hay problemas ni de alimentación ni realimentación (creo yo que no deberia haberlos)


Creo que eso es todo. Para que se entienda mejor dejé un par de esquemas orientativos.

Saludos.


----------



## Martintaladro

Hola amigos del foro. Recuerdo que varias veces postié aquí ya que había modificado la fuente pero avandoné todo. En fin, ahora viendo el circuito rectificador que comenta alejandrow999 volví a preguntarme. Si desconecto todo el transformador y realizo este circuito funcionaría???, que pasa con el tema del arranque y las protecciones?? Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Martintaladro dijo:


> que pasa con el tema del arranque *y las protecciones*??



_*Acá *_tenés como desactivar *TODAS *las protecciones a nivel de TL494.


----------



## Martintaladro

ezacalla gracias por responder. Mi problema con el arranque y las protecciones era que al desconectar completamente el secundario de todo el circuito, el mismo no tenía ninguna referencia de tensión y dejaba de oscilar y por ende se apagaba. Saludos.


----------



## megas

Martintaladro dijo:


> ezacalla gracias por responder. Mi problema con el arranque y las protecciones era que al desconectar completamente el secundario de todo el circuito, el mismo no tenía ninguna referencia de tensión y dejaba de oscilar y por ende se apagaba. Saludos.


haber si te sirve:







aunque si te refieres a los demas voltages, solo si tu fuente es atx:





pero igual en xt te funciona.. solo es un poco de calculo(no le hagas caso al segundo divisor.. es solo que ya estaba hecha la imagen..  )


----------



## edunet98

Estimados Amigos del Foro.-
 Muchas Gracias por vuestra atención.-
 Un Amigo me regalo Varias Fuentes de PC (8) y Estoy tratando de modificarlas Para Usarlas en equipos de Radiocomunicaciones (13/14 Volt), He visto varios procedimientos para cambiarle el Voltaje (Sin Disminuir Corriente = Amp.), pero a la hora de ejecutarlos me hago unos líos de padre y señor mío, Lo más Sencillo que he Visto
http://radiocontrol.es/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=68
  Pero si Observamos, indica distintos valores de resistencia para el mismo objetivo y ninguno me funciono.-
 También Leí lo de Pablin, (Muy Complicada)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificar-fuente-pc-9303/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificar-fuente-pc-atx-conseguir-mas-potencia-18160/
http://grupos.emagister.com/documento/6_como_usar_una_fuente_de_pc_para_comunicaciones_docx/1007-355504
http://www.e-voo.com/tutoriais/fonte/ (Me Parece sencillo, pero hacen Ruidos de Frituras).-
http://www.olajedatos.com/documentos/listado.php
http://www.escanerfrecuencias.es/FORO/viewtopic.php?f=102&t=16040&sid=e24f36be4f32725cb2e0a21a18546331
http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?hl=es&sl=pl&u=http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1120272.html&ei=mz-xS_T5Fc-RuAfP6rmmAw&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CAoQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3DKA235230504H%26hl%3Des
http://www.qsl.net/lu9dpd/Homebrew/Modificacion_Fuentes_PC/Modificacion_Fuentes_PC.htm
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/problemas-fuente-pc-modificada-21060/

       por eso recurro a vuestros conocimiento y agradecería algún comentario de ayuda al respecto.-
 La Idea es modificar la Primera Fuente, Para entender el Concepto y Luego Como dice DOSMETROS :
*La primera es un lio, después de tres o cuatro, **“Salen Con Fritas” ! *
 Agradeciendo Vuestra Colaboración Tratare de Subir Imágenes de la Fuente que elegi para modificar en primer término porque me parece la más sencilla y es la única equipada con el DBL494.- 
 Cordiales Saludos.-


----------



## Cacho

Hola Edunet.

Para hacer la modificación que pretendés, la forma más simple es conectar un potenciómetro (10/25/50k, no importa mucho que digamos el valor, andan sin problemas) y tomar desde ahí la realimentación. Consejo sano: Usá un potenciómetro lineal.
Uno de los extremos, a los 12V que hay ahora en la fuente. El otro, a tierra, y el cursor (la pata central) a la pata 1 del 494. A poner cablecitos.

*OJO*: hay que desconectar esa pata  de todo lo que tiene conectado ahora. Una opción es cortar la pista que le llega por debajo, otra (menos cruenta) es desoldarla y levantarla (¡con cuidado!) hasta sacarla del agujerito donde está.
Antes de hacer esto habrás medido y anotado qué tensión había ahí con la fuente funcionando normalmente.

A esta pata 1 que desconectaste se conectará la realimentación y ya casi estás listo.
Supongamos que tenías 2V originalmente en ese lugar. Si tenés 12V en la salida y necesitás tener 2V, dividí el recorrido del potenciómetro en 6 y giralo para que quede a 1/6 del extremo que apunta a tierra.

Encendé la fuente. Si no arranca, apagá (escuchá si aparece un zumbidito de algún segundo al hacerlo), girá un poquito el potr y si hubo zumbidito, esperá a que termine. Probá de encenderla de nuevo. Si no enciende, repetir el proceso hasta que arranque.
Una vez que arranque podés cambiar la tensión de salida girando (de a poquito) el potenciómetro.

Cuando hayas logrado la tensión que necesitás, desconectá el potenciómetro sin moverlo y medilo. Reemplazalo por dos resistencias y disfrutá de tu fuente.
Si te mareaste con esto, posteá lo que no te haya quedado claro.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

BUSHELL que fuente vas a modificar?  Edunet98 ya tiene la suya y las dos serán 
para lo mismo.

Lean el post 146 de Alejandrow999 que lo entendió clarito.

Vamos a usar los +5-5 sumados que tienen los bobinados mas gruesos, si ellos están bobinados con tres alambres en paralelo, los adicionales para +12-12 solo tienen un alambre así que no los usaremos.

Ese +5-5 puede dar de máximo 20 volts así que para los 13,8 - 14,2 vamos a estar 
bién.

Los dos díodos del +5 quedan (D1 y D2), los del +12 juntos será D3 y habrá que 
proveerse otros de otra fuente para D4.

La masa del transformador la vamos a levantar con solo desoldar el cable retorcido 
que sale del transformador y aislarlo en el aire.

La nueva masa será el -5, se sacan todos los componentes del +5 -5 +12 -12 +3.3 , los capacitores del +12 y -12 suelen ser para 17V y vamos a andar por los +14 , medios justos aunque se pueden utilizar para el desarrollo y luego poner de 25V.

Se utilizarán también los inductores.

Conclusión se descarta el punto medio del transformador , se hace un puente desde 
lo que originalmente era +5-5 y se pone el negativo como nueva masa.

Ahora falta rehacer el control.

Vayan poniendo fotos de sus placas y buscando el correspondiente circuito que la 
red está llena de ellos.

Ver el archivo adjunto 31871


Saludos !


----------



## Cacho

Pero si conservás D1 y D2 como eran, vas a tener la misma  corriente máxima que al principio (más no dan los diodos) y es más complejo hacerlo así que con el pote y nada más, ¿no?


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Cacho*, en rigor se trata más de un tema de bobinados que de díodos.

Las fuentes entregan generalmente el doble de amperes para 5 que para 12 y como los devanados para 12 derivan desde los de 5 digamos que si la fuente puede entregar: 20A en +5 y 10A en +12 , queda claro que los bobinados auxiliares de 12 solo soportarán esos 10A , en cambio los de +5 soportarán la suma o sea 30A (por eso es común encontrar que los de cinco volts estén construidos con tres alambres en paralelo y las extensiones para 12 de solo un alambre.

Si se corre la regulación de una fuente sin modificar eso entonces solo dará (suponiendo una 300W) 14,2V x 10 A = 142 W , ésto limitado por el alambre del bobinado y no por los díodos.

Usando los otros bobinados tendremos 300W / 14,2V = 21A y esos bobinados están diseñados para 30A. Van a trabajar cómodos.

Ahí usamos los díodos de +5 que ya son para 20 y ponemos en paralelo los de 10A  para D3 y falta inventar D4.

La fuente va a trabajar con un ciclo bastante subido, pero yo ya lo he hecho y andan bién.

Mientras escribo ésto se me ocurre que también se podría separar el punto medio del transformador (son 6 u 8 alambres retorcidos puestos a masa) y poner los bobinados (en su total extensión de 12V) en paralelo y entonces podrían dar los 20 A a 12 V y el ciclo de trabajo quedaría mas tranquilo ya que de 12 va a subir hasta 14,2.

En cuanto a la regulación, funciona 10 veces mejor bajar la tensión con un zener programable que con un pote . . . andá pensándolo .

Saludos!


----------



## BUSHELL

Ahora me queda más claro. La fuente que voy a modificar es una AT. No ATX. Voy a conseguirme una camarita para las fotos. 
Sigan escribiendo ideas, que nosotros seguimos leyendo y aplicando. El tutorial resultante va a estar muy bueno. Y fácil. Gracias !!


----------



## edunet98

Estimado Cacho:
Muchas Gracias por tu atención.-
Hace 15 o 20 Minutos que la Fuente esta Funcionado a 13,5 Vol. Le Conecte Casi inmediatamente un Yaesu FT 2800 y Funcionooooooooooooooo.- ¡¡¡Si Señor!!!!
Bajo a 12,6 Vol., Con el PTT a Pleno, pero Esta Bien.-
Comentario: Te lo Juro por Poseidón (Ser de Bahía Blanca y Tener a Poseidón en el Avatar me parece Lógico) que estos pasos los Realice con anterioridad en la misma Fuente y No Había Funcionado.-
Pero a que andar Llorando Fracasos, La Fuente Funciona y a Disfrutar.-
Cordiales Saludos y Reiterado agradecimiento.-
Eduardo T.-

Estimado DOSMETROS:
Muchas Gracias por tu atención.-
Hace un instante le agradecí a CACHO su colaboración, pero vos redoblaste la Apuesta, y con la cuota de optimismo suficiente por el resultado Obtenido, Ya estoy poniendo manos a la Obra con Tu propuesta.-
Por el Bien de este Foro y el tuyo en particular, espero obtener pronto, resultados positivos, Caso Contrario procederé a Romper las p….. aciencia de los Foreros hasta que me expulsen por Indeseable.-
Cordiales Saludos y Reiterado agradecimiento.-
Eduardo T.-


----------



## Cacho

Primero, que después de postear esa respuesta ayer tarde e irme a tomar alguna que otra cerveza, se me cruzó por la cabeza que estabas usando la salida de +5V y la de -5V. Con eso ya usás el bobinado de los 5V del trafo que es el que se banca lo que venga. Notable cómo la cerveza ayuda a pensar. Y el fernet, ni te cuento.
Ahora estoy tomando mate y la verdad, pienso sólo idioteces ...

Por usar los -5V como tierra es que sacás la conexión del punto medio del trafo y la dejás al aire.
Igual, hay que ponerle diodos de los lindos  a los -5V y acomodar el asunto para que no revienten los condensadores (no deberían, pero quedan jugados con la tensión) ni las bobinas de filtrado de los -5V (a esas les tengo menos confianza).



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mientras escribo ésto se me ocurre que también se podría separar el punto medio del transformador (son 6 u 8 alambres retorcidos puestos a masa) y poner los bobinados (en su total extensión de 12V) en paralelo y entonces podrían dar los 20 A a 12 V y el ciclo de trabajo quedaría mas tranquilo ya que de 12 va a subir hasta 14,2.


Esa me gustó... Vuá tener que probarla...
 Subiendo un poco la frecuencia también se puede mantener el ciclo de trabajo más tranquilo... Los transistorcitos por ahí la pasan un poco peor, pero van a aguantar... Más para probar.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> En cuanto a la regulación, funciona 10 veces mejor bajar la tensión con un zener programable que con un pote . . . andá pensándolo.


 Coooooooooorrecto... Pero en el ranking rústico, 2 resistencias tienen el número 1 
Y como en general no necesito una regulación *tan* fina...

@Edunet:
De nada, y es Caronte el del avatar, no Poseidón 


Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ud Poseidón anda mejor con cebadas fermentadas que con otras cosas .

Idem, mientras hago los "Chapitosaurios" pienso :estudiando: como reformarlas sin  rebobinarlas .

Te comento Cacho, la de +/-44Vcc regulaba pésimo con el arreglo del potenciómetro, aunque eso no es mayor drama para los amplificadores de potencia.

Y tratando de entender el porqué, resulta que de ese modo la variación en los 5 V es proporcional, si en los 44 varían 100mV, en los 5 variarán 14mV , en cambio el empleo del zener "traslada" la variación , si en los 44 varían 100mV pues entonces variarán los mismos 100mV en los 5 y el circuito de compensación del 494 deberá "apurarse" más para corregirlo.

Fijate que yo ya lo había posteado en el mensaje #65 , y en el mensaje #110 logró una estabilidad de 500mV sobre los 44 volts a 4 amperes .

Dejo una posibilidad para el de 13,8, yo lo calibraría antes de encender la fuente le metería 12Vcc por la salida y lo calibraría para que caigan 9 volts en el TL , otra opción sería un zener fijo de 9V 1/2 Watt .

Saludos.


----------



## BUSHELL

Bueno, ésta es la imagen que pediste DOSMETROS. Es mi fuente AT, que voy a modificar.
Solo está la parte de la salida, que es la que nos interesa.

En realidad, no sé si me estabas esperando a mí..o debo esperar que hagas el tuto, para empezar. Por lo menos, ya tengo la fuente. Como observarán todos, esta vieja fuente AT, solo tiene un toroide de salida.

Yo alguna vez, ya había manipulado lo de la pata 1 del integrado PWM, tal como explican tantos links y el mismo Cacho, obteniendo resultados aceptables.

Pero, ésta quiero modificarla tal como propone 2Metros, a ver qué sale. 

Voy a esperar. Si no hay movimiento en este hilo,  arranco yo solo en un par de dias y voy posteando los resultados.

Pd: Sí. La fuente es vieja, y está llena de mugre. Pero anda.!! Voy a  limpiarla mañana.


----------



## DOSMETROS

OK *Bushell*, la reforma que hizo *edunet98* es muy sencilla y eficáz pero solo entrega 10A, para sacarle los 20A va a ser más complicado el control . . . pero la vamos a sacar buena .

Te dejo la propuesta en cuanto al tema bobinados, me tiraría por la segunda y nueva opción (se me ocurrió solo hace unos días )

Saludos.


----------



## alejandrow999

Lindo esquema, DOSMETROS. Lástima que no dibujaste el inductor...
Hablando de nuevas propuestas: a partir del encuentro épico Hazard_1998-Nilfred (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/convertidor-voltaje-24vcd-5-1vcd-45-amperios-14888/#post92885), me pareció interesante aprovechar una de las ideas expresadas en ese hilo: aprovechar los diodos en antiparalelo que traen los MOSFETs.
Si hay que agregar diodos externos, por ahí es mejor usar cuatro MOSFETs con el gate y el surtidor en cortocircuito y conectándolos en forma de rectificador (habría que hacer una placa aparte con ellos, el toroide y los capacitores) formando un rectificador de muy buenas características. Por ejemplo: los IRF530 son muy económicos ($3 argentinos) y soportan 22A en continua), una caída de tensión no mayor de 1,25V , y un tiempo de recuperación de 100ns. Los acabo de comparar con el diodo doble F12C20C (encontré uno de esos en la rectificación de 12V de una fuente ATX) y la única ventaja que veo del doble diodo es que soporta 200V de tensión inversa, contra los 100V de los IRF530. Otro MOS interesante es el FDP3682, que presenta mejores características que el IRF 530, pero habría que ver cuanto cuesta... 
En fin, me parece que podría ser una buena idea. ¿Opiniones?

Saludos.


----------



## BUSHELL

Ufff, casi que no entiendo.

Agradezco a Alejandro999 y DOSMETROS sus ayudas por MP. Ahora lo hago público, para ver si entendí todo. Y para que a otros, como yo, les quede clarísimo, de cómo hacer la modificación para que la entregue de 13.8 V pero con la potencia del +5.

Me referiré a la primera opción, explicada por DOSMETROS. La segunda opción la dejamos para después.

Las imágenes, hablan más. Así que miren.

Lo que me confundía era no tener los esquemáticos. Es mejor hacer una plaquita pequeña, aunque sea al aire, que contenga los tres diodos (Bueno son en realidad 4), el inductor amarillo, la bobina gorda, la resistencia y el filtro). Cuando la tenga lista, comento.

Solo falta la parte de la realimentación, que de eso me ocuparé de último, apenas logre hacer andar la fuente, con los 10 voltios. ¿porqué 10? pues porque ese el preobjetivo, hacerla andar a 10, y luego forzarla a 13.8. He dicho.

De todos modos, yo ya intenté hacer la modificación de las imágenes, y no sé porqué, se me queman los transistores de conmutación. Quizá haya que dejarle los capacitores de salidas de +12 a mi fuente vieja AT. Monto nuevos y se queman de nuevo. Aún no he levantado el punto de masa del trafo. Quité el diodo de +12. En fin. Ya sabrán de mí.


----------



## alejandrow999

BUSHELL, ¿Aun no has levantado el punto de masa del trafo? Eso puede hacerte un cortocircuito de salida, pues si a la pista de masa conectás los ánodos de los diodos D3 y D4, bueno... habría que ver como armaste todo, también (comentás que la etapa de salida es mejor hacerla en una placa aparte, pero no sé si hiciste eso ya).

Suerte con el proyecto.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

BUSHELL , no me imaginé que la ibas a encender , para empezar las AT tienen un capacitor de .1 creo y una resistencia de 100 ohms desde los 115Vdc que le dan el pulso de arranque y una vez iniciada toma la alimentación del 494 desde la salida de los +12V .

El TL494 se alimenta desde 7 hasta casi 40Vcc.

Había que hacerle la reforma al TL494 antes de  . . .  

Y eso lo estoy dibujando .

Saludos!


----------



## BUSHELL

Ooops...eso me pasa por la emoción de creer haberlo entendido todo. Sorry
Esperaré. Gracias amigos. Lo malo que tengo es que soy terco y no descansaré hasta hacerla andar. Lo dicho, esperaré mas instrucciones.


----------



## alejandrow999

Qué bajón...Yo mismo le sugerí a BUSHELL probar la fuente luego de desmantelar las salidas, para ver si seguía andando bien. Yo no sabía que la alimentación del PWM en las fuentes AT suele hacerse así; creía que era como la que usó Mnicolau en su fuente (la de 300W), pues incluso estoy chequeando un par de esquemas de fuentes de PC y se ve algo parecido. De venir por ahí el problema, no deja de sorprenderme que se haya producido una falla semejante.

Un detalle que es bueno aclarar: *nunca* hay que cortocircuitar las bobinas sobrantes del toroide de filtro (puentear las dos puntas de un mismo bobinado), pues cuando circula corriente por ellas, se induce una tensión a las demás y, de estar éstas en cortocircuito, pues..se imaginan.

Saludos.


----------



## edunet98

Estimado BUSHELL:
¿La Fuente en Cuestión es Igual o Parecida a las Imágenes que Adjunte mas arriba?
Cordiales Saludos.-


----------



## J2C

Edunet98

Tu fuente del punto *#151* y la de Bushell del *#160* si bien fisicamente no son iguales, ambas son *fuentes AT* con el Integrado Generico TL494, la de Bushell tiene el KA7500 que es igual y la tuya por tu comentario el DBL494 ya que en la foto no se aprecia bien.

Tanto el KA7500 de Samsung, como el DBL494 de Daewoo y el TL494 de Texas son el mismo integrado.

Espero haber sido de ayuda, saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## BUSHELL

Mientras llegan más instrucciones, y mientras elaboro una PCB para hacer la nueva rectificación y filtrado, de acuerdo con las imágenes que posteé antes, voy a ponerles unas fotos. Solo por "graficar un poco". Eso fué antes de la quemazón.

Alejandro999, no problem. Así aprendemos, quemando, je,je,je Es una fuente que estaba a punto de botar a la basura... asi que será nuestra conejilla de indias. 
Yo, ahora que lo recuerdo, retiré hasta el diodo de +12, también el punto central del trafo, luego, lo reconecté, luego le dí tension con una lampara serie, como mostraba 4 voltios, me imaginé que todo estaba bien, luego retiré la serie, le di tensión..pum volaron los transistores, luego los cambié, puse nuevos. pum ahora se quemó también el fusible de entrada ...en fin, un sinnumero de variables...Ah pero yo creo que lo que ocasionó todo fué retirar el capacitor electrolitico de salida de +12.
Pero lo dicho, quemar es agradable....Pero los diodos no "volaron", solo quedaron muertos. Primero uno, luego el otro, luego ambos. El que si voló feo, fué el fusible. Huele hasta rico, el condenao...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Junto con los transistores se suelen quemar dos resistencias de 2,2 ohms, otras de creo 33 o 39 ohms , otra de 2K7 y dos díoditos rápidos. Los transistores se cambia el par aunque uno mida bién.

Una opción es que dejes esa para repuestos y comiences con otra .

Tu fuente tiene el tercer transformadorcito que es del sensor de corriente .

Saludos!


----------



## BUSHELL

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una opción es que dejes esa para repuestos y comiences con otra .



Listo, para repuestos. No quiero lidiar con ella.  Conseguiré otra.

En la imagen, la primera versión de la placa de Rectificación y filtrado. Es un borrador, se puede mejorar. Creo no haber cometido errores de conexionado. El radiador va a la derecha de los diodos. Lleva: bornera de entrada, Puente rectificador, Radiador, Toroide (ese, de color amarillo en las fuentes de Pc), una bobina vertical, capacitor y resitencia de carga. Quizá haga falta un fusible.


----------



## alejandrow999

BUSHELL, veo algunos detalles constructivos de tu placa: 

1 - Las pistas son finitas y demasiado largas. las pistas que van al diodo doble D1-D2 dan mucha vuelta: podrías acortarlas con mucha facilidad. Y sería mejor hacer cada pista lo más ancha posible, pues así soportarían mejor el paso de la corriente (igual habrá que estañar y/ o reforzar con alambre).

2 - El diodo doble D4 solo está conectado en uno de sus ánodos. Para mí te conviene conectar el otro también de entrada. Molestar, no va a molestar y el cambio en la placa es trivial. 

3 - Sería bueno acercar el capacitor todo lo posible a la conexión de salida. Y poner en paralelo uno cerámico de 0,1uF no vendría mal tampoco.

Desde el punto de vista cricuito, está bien conectado.

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Gracias Alejandro999, qué ojo!!!! Yo tuve Intención de conectar ese ánodo que dices....lo que pasa es que se me pasó. Pero tuve intención, je, je,je. Bien. La rediseñaré siguiendo tus recomendaciones.



			
				mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> [Offtopic]
> 
> Muy interesante el método de rectificación usando los mosfets Alejandro, buena info para analizar y probar .
> 
> [/Offtopic]



Sí, Mnicolau, estaba por comentarlo también. Si funciona como se espera, será una buena opción para reemplazar los escasos y costosos MUR de las fuentes SMPS. Por lo  menos, acá, me cobraron 3.5 dólares por cada MUR860. Y eran los únicos que los vendían, en Bogotá. Así que no tuve alternativa y los compré.

Acá va la versión 2 de la placa de salida. A ver si mejoré. Gracias por las observaciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Estaba jugando un rato, acordate de los 20 A .

Saludos !


----------



## edunet98

*Estimado J2C: *
*Vielen Dank, Merci Beaucoup.-*
*Ofrezco Disculpas por no haber prestado atención a la Imagen adjunta de BUSHELL.-*
*Estimado CACHO:*
*Después de tu propuesta a la modificación (Que Funciono) y luego de Intentar usar los Amp. de los 5 Volt., cosa que NO Logre, ahora al volver la conexión a su estado Original Con la Reforma del potenciómetro, La Fuente emite un Chirrido (Ruido como de Frituras), ccccciiiiiiirrrrrrrriiiiiiiiirirrrrrrr (Voz Onomatopéyica) Explicada porque en el foro participan miembros de distintos Países y Regiones.-*
*Para Solucionar este inconveniente, agradecería algún Comentario al Respecto.-*
*Cordiales Saludos.-*
*Eduardo T.-*


----------



## BUSHELL

Cuando suenan a "frituras", es que la fuente intenta arrancar, pero no puede. Quizá sea los transistores de conmutación. Yo alguna vez, hace tiempo, cuando jugaba con estas fuentes, me pasaba eso. Cambiaba LOS DOS transistores (casi siempre llevan 13007, o equivalentes) y andaban de nuevo. Claro que otras veces no :enfadado:


DOSMETROS, queda claro que las pistas de la plaquita que estamos haciendo, debe considerar que son 20 o más Amperios. Una cantidad muy respetable, que exige pistas gruesas, estañadas y reforzadas con algún hilo de cobre soldado entre las pistas estañadas. Gracias por tu dibujo. 
Ya tengo lista la otra fuente "víctima", de los experimentos, a la espera de tus instrucciones.

Gracias.


----------



## edunet98

*Estimado BUSHELL:*
*Gracias por tu respuesta, pero la Fuente Arranca y Funciona (Con Frituras) pero Sin Carga en un  rango de 10 a 18 Volt, pero cuando le aplico la carga se apaga, probé con cambiarles los transistores, pero sigue Igual.-*
*Cordiales Saludos.-*
*Eduardo T.-*


----------



## BUSHELL

Parece que te tiene activada una de las protecciones que incorporan algunas fuentes.

Ponéle una carga al raíl de +5 (Puede ser una resistencia de unos 22 ohm/10w).

Si sigue igual, dejá la carga anterior y tratá de eliminar la protección que jode.
Yo cortaría la pista del 4 del ic494, para que quede en isla. Y conectaría la pata 4 a algún punto de masa. En fin. En un post anterior, Ezevalla puso un link donde explican como desactivar la mayoria de protecciones.
Pero, te habia arrancado antes, verdad? con el equipo de Radiocomunicaciones

Bueno, ahora voy yo, con las fotos de mi nueva fuente. También AT.


----------



## J2C

_Edunet_ ante todo *NO* es necesario disculparse, nos pasa a todos que lo mas evidente lo pasamos por alto, soy el primero de la lista.

_Bushell_ si usas el doble diodo de los +5V (tipicos: MBR3045 ó SBL3045) para la salida de los +12V tene presente que ese diodo solo tiene 45 VPI y creo que la salida del trafo para tener 12 volts lo hara estar muy justo. He tenido varios Cyber's como clientes y he reparado algunassssss PSU y en la salida de +12V nunca he visto ninguno de 45VPI, suelen usar otros Doble Diodos pero de cerca de 200 VPI.

Saludos.      JuanKa.-


----------



## Cacho

Edunet: Si no me equivoco no tenés conexión entre la tierra "de un lado" y la "del otro" de la fuente y por eso aparece el zumbido (ya que decís que arranca).

Me explico: El 0V que sale del transformador se conecta a la carcasa de la fuente: Seguí las pistas y verás que terminan en los agujeros donde van los tronillos (o al menos uno). Del otro lado del trafo (el de los 220V) tenés algo muy similar.
Como verás ambas tierras se conectan a través de la carcasa.

¿Me equivoqué?


----------



## Nimer

Tengo una fuente AT *IDENTICA* a la que aparece en este post.
Entonces, al ser AT, arranca con los dos cables de Switch que iban al botón de la pc. Por ende, ya la tengo "funcionando".
El objetivo sería lograr +/- 12v.
La frecuencia del UTC494 (en mi caso) la voy a dejar igual que antes. Y según entendí por el post citado más arriba, todo lo que necesitaría sería agregar el asunto de los dos diodos, los capacitores y las bobinas sacadas de otra fuente. Es así? Con esto ya logro los +/-12v?

Muy buena la explicación, Dosmetros. 
Saludos.


----------



## alejandrow999

Si, Nimer. Con agregar esos componentes ya lograrías los +/- 12V . Pero tené en cuenta que la rama negativa no está realimentada,por lo tanto dicha tensión puede variar según la carga. Para que la tensión aquí no suba mucho , podés dejarle conectada una resistencia de bajo valor como carga (a costa de un consumo adicional, claro está). 

Saludos


----------



## edunet98

*Estimado CACHO:*
*Muchas Gracias por tu atención.-*
*Como Siempre Usted identificado con el amigo Caronte cruzando muertos a través del Rio.-*
*En este Caso ayudando a un “Muerto” de la Electrónica, luchando con una pobre fuente de PC.-*
*Efectivamente tenía Usted Razón, Una Vez más No se ha Equivocado, Coloque la Placa de la Fuente en el gabinete metálico y Funciono perfectamente.-*
*Ahora con ánimos renovados, de Nuevo a Intentar la Propuesta de DOSMETROS que se me está complicando.-*
*Cordiales Saludos y Reiterado Agradecimiento.-*
*Eduardo T.-*


----------



## BUSHELL

edunet98 dijo:


> Ahora con ánimos renovados, de Nuevo a Intentar la Propuesta de DOSMETROS que se me está complicando.-



Me alegro. Menos mal no era lo que yo creía. Para la propuesta de DOSMETROS, recuerda que él prometió unos dibujos que está haciendo....¿Se habrá olvidado?

Edunet98 y yo, parece que vamos a hacer lo mismo. Yo ya tengo la segunda fuente, según las fotos que mostré antes. Pero no me atrevo a hacer nada, sin antes esperar noticias.


----------



## carlitosferar

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> a seguirle dando pelea a las fuentes estas, que no tienen mucho misterio (y quemarlas es hermoso )


 
¿Alguien Hablò de Quemar?........

*"Si lo quemás, aprendés. Si no lo quemás, no aprendés."*

Cacho: Debes Aclarar: ¿Cuanto Más tengo que quemar?, para aprender a sacarle los -12V.

Un Saludo a la Peña.



Perdón : No puedo adjuntar la imagen?????


----------



## DOSMETROS

Va la reforma del TL494 .

Saludos !


----------



## BUSHELL

Entonces....pregunto (sin analizar mucho)...¿éste circuito que pones para el IC, hay que hacerlo nuevo, en otra pcb y arrancar el viejo 494?
Veo que los valores que tiene, no son iguales a los que rodean mi vieja fuente AT..

Y..¿esta reforma que propones hoy, va para hacerlo sobre la 1a opción (bobinados 5+5 en serie)..o  para la 2a opción (bobinados de 12  12  en paralelo)?

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te comento BUSHELL , sirve para cualquier reforma , lo único que varía es el divisor de tensión de la izquierda (a pata 1) que para tensiones mayores les pongo un zener programable.

Se utiliza el mismo TL494 , solo que se le desconecta todo el resto de las protecciones, que son transistores (no te confundas con los 2 excitadores alimentados desde patas 8 y 11 que esos quedan) y el otro integrado que es un comparador cuádruple.

Una vez que la tengamos andando podremos agregarle la protección por sobretensión hecha con alguno de los 4 comparadores , y la de sobrecorriente que sale del transformadorcito amarillo más chico.

Vamos por partes decía Jack .

Te dejo una página rusa que tiene bastantes planos, las AT son todas muuuuuuy parecidas :

Diagramas de PC

Saludos !


----------



## BUSHELL

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vamos por partes decía Jack .



El destripador....de fuentes AT y ATX. Ese soy yo.

Si vienen más "partes", espero.

Ya tenemos la nueva r*ectificación y filtrado* y la *parte del regulador*. Si vienen más partes, mejor espero. Sigo pensando, que para ir a la fija, independientemente de la fuente que sea, se debe hacer una PCB pequeñita, con la reforma. Estándar. Y cortar unas cuantas pistas del pcb original, cablear hacia la nueva pcb, y listo. 
Es que me puse a ver mi fuente, y voltear una y otra vez...para qué pin es cuál...lado componentes, lado pistas, lado compone..humm me marea..
Te parece buena idea?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo no les hago placa aparte  , sacando todas las salidas que no uso me queda espacio. En el peor de los casos le pego el "culo" de los electrolíticos contra la placa y los cableo .

Antes que me olvide, los inductores van antes de los capacitores, fijate algunos circuitos .

Y al 494 lo desvisto y lo visto de nuevo, me resulta más facil que reformar lo que hay, al principio es tedioso :cabezon: , luego se te hace hasta "matrimonial"  . . . si querida.

Con ésto ya tenés que poner a andar la fuente , tiene que regular en 13,8 y poder suministrar los 20 amperes.

Yo las pruebo con 4 lámparas dicroicas que las voy conectando de a una con la fuente andando ya que si las conectas todas juntas , frias son un TERRIBLE CORTOCIRCUITO Y QUEMARÍAS LA FUENTE SIN PROTECCIÓN.

Para la protección por sobrecarga se le hacen mediciones ya andando 

Saludos !


----------



## edunet98

*Estimados Amigos del Foro:*
*Recorriendo Internet encontré este Video que es medio aburrido, pero sencillo de entender.-*
*Al que le pueda Servir Acá Esta*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5AnWhn1V7I
*Cordiales Saludos.-*
*Eduardo T.-*


----------



## BUSHELL

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo no les hago placa aparte  , sacando todas las salidas que no uso me queda espacio. En el peor de los casos le pego el "culo" de los electrolíticos contra la placa y los cableo .



Te refieres a la placa que diseñamos? La nueva placa de salida?}

Yo me refería a la parte del 494.



> Antes que me olvide, los inductores van antes de los capacitores, fijate algunos circuitos .



Sí, en su orden: Inductor, capacitor, Bobina vertical.



> Y al 494 lo desvisto y lo visto de nuevo, me resulta más facil que reformar lo que hay, al principio es tedioso :cabezon: , luego se te hace hasta "matrimonial"  . . . si querida.


 
Pero....¿lo dejás soldado donde está y te dedicás a cambiar-retirar,componentes asociados? Yo no entiendo.....eso es nada más ni nada menos que "reformar" y dices que no reformas por ser tedioso......O sea que no entiendo.Quizá te queden componentes soldados en el aire? Te ruego que me expliques de nuevo y si te queda fácil ,una foto no me caería mal..


> Con ésto ya tenés que poner a andar la fuente , tiene que regular en 13,8 y poder suministrar los 20 amperes.


 


> Yo las pruebo con 4 lámparas dicroicas que las voy conectando de a una con la fuente andando ya que si las conectas todas juntas , frias son un TERRIBLE CORTOCIRCUITO Y QUEMARÍAS LA FUENTE SIN PROTECCIÓN.



O sea, que se necesitará la protección si o si. Para probar, haré lo que dices.



> Para la protección por sobrecarga se le hacen mediciones ya andando


 
Esa será la última y final parte. Ya vendrá.

Saludos y pido disculpas por no entender a la primera.


----------



## edunet98

*Estimado Amigo BUSHELL.-*
*Encontre esto en internet.*
*Lo pongo a tu consideración para ver si sirve al Proyecto.-*

http://www.qsl.net/aa3sj/Pages/PC-Supply.html 

*Cordiales Saludos.-*
*Eduardo T.-*


----------



## blinks

Hola.

Tengo una fuente Atx de 350 w que quiero modificar la idea es llegar hasta los 24v, entonces al ir leyendo este hilo creo que lo mejor es  aumentar la corriente que puede pasar por -12v, pero tengo unas cuantas dudas.

Lo primero es que en varios esquemas que tengo de fuentes los -12 los coge del mismo bobinado que +12v como en la imagen, pero al comprobar mi fuente los -12v están separados en otro bobinado y ya no se si este se podrá subir mucho su consumo.

Me pongo a mirar el bobinado por el lado de las pistas y me encuentro con 7 supuestas patas del secundario cuando en este hilo siempre se ha hablado de 6 .

Como no tengo muy claro cual es cual, he hecho varias medidas, pero tampoco me aclaro.

Pongo aquí las medidas según los números del la imagen

1-2 15 Vac 33Khz
3-4 26 Vac 33Khz
5-6  5  Vac 33Khz
7 no tenia pareja con la que medir

Ahora contra Gnd.

1-Gnd  7 Vac 33Khz
2-Gnd  7 Vac 33Khz
3-Gnd 13 Vac 33Khz
4-Gnd 13 Vac 33Khz
5-Gnd  5 Vac 3Khz ??
6-Gnd  5 Vac 33Khz
7-Gnd  5 Vac 33Khz

1-2 Es la parte de +12v
3-4 Es la parte de -12v
No entiendo porque tengo 26v en 3-4.
¿Por qué 7 patas?

No se si me he explicado bien, a ver si soluciono alguna de estas dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿Cómo mediste esos voltages? ¿son pico o eficaces?

Saludos !


----------



## blinks

La medida fue con un fluke 189, no es mio y lo tuve que hacer con bastante prisa, entonces no mire mucho.
Como los valores me cuadraban menos el de 26 Vac lo di por bueno. En principio el valor debería ser  rms aunque no se que precisión puede tener con una onda que no sea senoidal.

Si puedo desoldare el transformador a ver si así me aclaro un poco mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Son 6 más el cable trenzado = 7 

Las uniones entre e - f  y entre g - h están en la plaqueta.

Ver el archivo adjunto 16012 Ver el archivo adjunto 16011

Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS

BUSHELL dijo:


> Te refieres a la placa que diseñamos? La nueva placa de salida?}
> 
> Yo me refería a la parte del 494.
> 
> Sí, en su orden: Inductor, capacitor, Bobina vertical.
> 
> Pero....¿lo dejás soldado donde está y te dedicás a cambiar-retirar,componentes asociados? Yo no entiendo.....eso es nada más ni nada menos que "reformar" y dices que no reformas por ser tedioso......O sea que no entiendo.Quizá te queden componentes soldados en el aire? Te ruego que me expliques de nuevo y si te queda fácil ,una foto no me caería mal..
> 
> O sea, que se necesitará la protección si o si. Para probar, haré lo que dices.
> 
> Esa será la última y final parte. Ya vendrá.
> 
> Saludos y pido disculpas por no entender a la primera.


 
Yo soy medio práctico para reformarlas *BUSHELL* , desmonto el control del 494 y lo rehago ahí mismo y desmonto todas las salidas y monto las mias , algún componente hasta puede quedar montado tipo araña al aire .

De todas maneras si querés hacerle la placa de salida u otra placa para el 494 o utilizar una placa nueva y nontarla toda completa de nuevo reciclando los componentes , le damos para adelante sin inconvenientes .

Saludos !


----------



## BUSHELL

Ok. Decidido. Voy a tratar (Tratar) de hacerle una plaquita aparte al nuevo control del 494. Creo que asi servirá para cualquier fuente de PC que encuentre. Y me basaré en la plaquita de Mnicolau, la de la fuente SMPS compacta, la que usa el 494, pues tiene una interesante PCB pequeñita, ya hecha por él y de probado éxito. Pongo las dos imágenes de ambos controles, para ir comparando. Quizá hasta me sirva la plaquita tal cual. Veremos.
Por favor, si me demoro, no es por falta de interés, es por falta de práctica haciendo la plaquita. Así que, como el elefante.."lento pero aplastante".. La seguimos y gracias.


----------



## BUSHELL

Esta es la plaquita que acabo de hacer. Por favor, si ven errores...ya saben.

Supongamos que esté bien. En la bornera triple (marcada 1 2 3 ), iría el primario del trafito driver, con su punto central en 2  (Asumamos con toooodos los drivers vienen así).

La bornera doble lleva un 4, allí iría la masa. Y en 5, la salida del 13.8 V.

Qué hacer entonces?  Bien, entonces desueldo el viejo 494, y sus componenentes asociados, por ejemplo los viejos c945. (Si salen ilesos, los uso, pero mejor compro nuevos).

Armo la plaquita nueva. Con un cutter, raspo las tres pistas que salíán del primario del driver, para que queden aisladas de la placa original y desde allí sueldo tres cables, que van 1,2 y 3. Dos más a 4 y 5.

Voy bien?


----------



## DOSMETROS

*BUSHELL* , la parte derecha del circuito ya está instalada en la plaqueta principal y funcionando  , yo no removería los dos transistorcitos y todos sus componentes asociados que es la excitación de los transistores de potencia  ¿para que? Cableale las patas 11 y 8 del 494 hasta ahí . Yo los tuve que incluir en el planito al solo efecto de mostrar que no se quedaran sin alimentación, ya que antes se alimentaba desde la salida de +12 y ahora va a ser desde la de +5-5 sumadas y con la masa cambiada.

Saludos !


----------



## megas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *BUSHELL* , la parte derecha del circuito ya está instalada en la plaqueta principal y funcionando  , yo no removería los dos transistorcitos y todos sus componentes asociados que es la excitación de los transistores de potencia  ¿para que? Cableale las patas 11 y 8 del 494 hasta ahí . Yo los tuve que incluir en el planito al solo efecto de mostrar que no se quedaran sin alimentación, ya que antes se alimentaba desde la salida de +12 y ahora va a ser desde la de +5-5 sumadas y con la masa cambiada.
> 
> Saludos !


una pregunta y espero que fuera yo el que no entendio  he visto la imagen de unir los dos bobinados de 5v + y - para hacer un solo bobinado sumado y en el lado negativo de los 5v agarrar para masa ..  y que pasa con los bobinados opuestos  uno va a la izquierda otro a la derecha?






no tendria que hacer esto?

  solo asi estan los bobinados en fase  o todos a la izq o todos a la derecha  no encontrados enmedio ni nada.

y por cierto  si pudiera conseguir un transformador que tuviera dos hilos en el bobinado de 12v podria conseguir facilmente los 16 amperes y de 3 hilos a los 22 y solo cambiar los rectificadores cambiar de un hilo a 3 la bobina de choque y listo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

megas dijo:


> una pregunta y espero que fuera yo el que no entendio he visto la imagen de unir los dos bobinados de 5v + y - para hacer un solo bobinado sumado y en el lado negativo de los 5v agarrar para masa .. y que pasa con los bobinados opuestos uno va a la izquierda otro a la derecha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no tendria que hacer esto?
> 
> solo asi estan los bobinados en fase o todos a la izq o todos a la derecha no encontrados enmedio ni nada.
> 
> y por cierto si pudiera conseguir un transformador que tuviera dos hilos en el bobinado de 12v podria conseguir facilmente los 16 amperes y de 3 hilos a los 22 y solo cambiar los rectificadores cambiar de un hilo a 3 la bobina de choque y listo.


 


Fijate que los bobinados de 5-0-5 son un transformador con punto medio, por construcción ya están en serie y en fase, mirá los puntos que lo indican en la imagen de la izquierda, y uso los extremos y descarto el punto medio.

En cambio si pusiera bobinados en paralelo debería cablearlos como vos indicás, fijate que tu imagen es idéntica a la tercera mia.

Ésto es para viejas fuentes XT o AT , algunas ATX tienen dos alambres en los 12 V y cuatro o cinco en los 5 V.

Saludos !


----------



## BUSHELL

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *BUSHELL* , la parte derecha del circuito ya está instalada en la plaqueta principal y funcionando  , yo no removería los dos transistorcitos y todos sus componentes asociados que es la excitación de los transistores de potencia  ¿para que? Cableale las patas 11 y 8 del 494 hasta ahí . Yo los tuve que incluir en el planito al solo efecto de mostrar que no se quedaran sin alimentación, ya que antes se alimentaba desde la salida de +12 y ahora va a ser desde la de +5-5 sumadas y con la masa cambiada.
> 
> Saludos !



Oops, con razón decías que no valía la pena hacer otra plaquita. En fin, presento la nueva placa de control, esta vez quitando lo que "sobra". En 1 y 2, van dos cables que van hacia las bases de los c945. 3 es Masa y 4 va un cable desde la nueva salida 13.8.
Ahora que lo pienso, sigue siendo buena idea la de la plaquita....tan solo es identificar las bases de los c945 (que siempre están a la derecha, viéndolos de frente), y conectar allí los cables 1 y 2. Listo, no hay que estar horas tratando de identificar pines ni nada de nada. Plug and Play

Ahora si...voy bien??


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Megas* , te agarró distraido .

*BUSHNELL* , está bonita , si querés cambiar la R de 4k7 de arriba a la derecha por un preset de 10K, o una resistencia de 2k2 en serie con un preset de 5k, o alguna otra combinación que te guste , se podría hacer el "ajuste fino" de la tensión , no es estrictamente necesario .

Saludos !


----------



## angel36

ezavalla dijo:


> Bueno, finalmente encontré una página web donde se explica como desactivar las protecciones de una fuente de PC (tipo AT?). Yo lo he probado y desactivó TODAS las protecciones de la fuente que modifiqué un tiempo atrás en este mismo tema.
> 
> En esta web: http://www.qsl.net/lu9dpd/Homebrew/Modificacion_Fuentes_PC/Modificacion_Fuentes_PC.htm
> busquen la sección "_*Las protecciones contra sobrecarga" *y allí tienen una explicación simple*.
> *_



Bueno tenia la fuente segun la reforma de ezavalla...estaban los +-12vcc pero cuando le ponia carga al -12 se activaban las protecciones......segi las instrucciones de la paguina con respecto a las patas 15 y 16 del tl494.....lo de la pata 4......y nada  cuando llegue a la parte del diodo que manda tencion al circuito asosciado a la pata 4...... salto la proteccion...de mi casa jajaj siempre es bueno tener un buen disyuntor en casa.....jajaj la fuente  no se... por ahora lo dejo ahi... hasta que haga una serie para segir probando....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que en el post: _*205*_ hay dos esquemas para reformarlas , tendrás que recalcularle el divisor de tensión.

Saludos !


----------



## BUSHELL

DOSMETROS; dijo:
			
		

> BUSHELL. está bonita , si querés cambiar la R de 4k7 de arriba a la derecha por un preset de 10K, o una resistencia de 2k2 en serie con un preset de 5k, o alguna otra combinación que te guste , se podría hacer el "ajuste fino" de la tensión , no es estrictamente necesario .
> 
> Saludos !



Bien. Opté por la combinación R 2.2k + Preset 5k. Miren la imagen.


Les cuento que ya hice mi primer experimento, y logré, con una modestísima fuente AT (muy viejita, componentes pequeños) arrancarle 13.5 Volts y casi 6A. Se calentaron hasta morir uno de los transistores de conmutación era un tal c3039, que además estaba montado en un minúsculo radiador. Pero es un avance muy halagador. Esta modificación realmente funciona y pronto haré la prueba en otra fuente más robusta. Aquí entre nos, dudo que las fuentes chinas que me consigo,  por robustas que parezcan, lleguen siquiera a 10A. Lo que ponen sus etiquetas de 12-15-20 Amperios, es pura m....mentira. 
Si logro arrancar 10 A, y que no se queme nada, es suficiente para mí.
Sé que lo lograré.

DosMetros, esta "plaquita V1.1" que hice, promete ser muy útil para cualquiera de las modificaciones que has propuesto a lo largo de este tema. 
Y, con ella, deberían realmente "Salir con fritas", fácil y rápidamente, sin importar la fuente que sea, pues se burlan todas las protecciones que puedan tener, no importando la marca, la raza, el color, ni el origen ni naa de na. Queda burlado todo!!!

Hummm....hasta el limitador de corriente.


Sigo experimentando, quemando y aprendiendo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

BUSHELL , están muy muy buenas las dos plaquitas, de salida y de control; que además van a servir para reformarlas a practicamente cualquier tensión de salida.

BIÉN !

Así no quedan a mi estilo "Scanoway" . . . Manhattan o araña viuda 

La próxima probá la segunda posibilidad de poner los bobinados de 12 en paralelo y en fase , así no quedan *tan tan* exigidos  los transistores de conmutación de potencia.

Estamos a la espera de tu próximo comentario con fotos y todo BUSHELL .

Saludos !


----------



## BUSHELL

Je,je, Gracias!!!!

Si, quiero hacer la segunda modificación. Cuando se calentaron y murieron esos transistores, comprobé que quizá la segunda opción era mejor. Aunque en teoría se obtengan menos amperios.

Veré lo de las fotos, con ellas se ilustra mejor todo.

Pongo una imagen. Entiendo lo de ponerlos en paralelo, pero...en fase?  Si es el sentido del bobinado...¿cómo sé esto, tan solo con mi tester?


----------



## alejandrow999

BUSHELL, para conocer la fase de las bobinas, la mejor manera es mirar bien el circuito impreso (a menos que ya tengas el trafo modificado). 

Verás: vos tenés las bobinas de 5V conectadas  entre sí al punto medio. Los bornes restantes van a un diodo doble, para su rectificación. Entonces,en un momento dado, a un cátodo le introducís una tensión positiva, y al otro una negativa. O sea: las bobinas que llegan a uno u otro cátodo están en contrafase.
Otro tanto puede decirse de la serie de bobinas que proporcionan 12V.

¿Que podés hacer? Sacar con cuidado el transformador y marcar una de esas patas con el punto aleatorio. Entonces, el punto aleatorio de la otra bobina (mejor dicho: asociación de bobinas) está conectado en el punto medio (la masa) del transformador.  
Dejo el esquema:

Veo que querés usar los bobinados de 12V. En función de lo que veo en un circuito impreso, quedaría algo así:



Por lo tanto: marcás uno de los terminales de 12V (o el de 5V: el que necesites) con un marcador indeleble, y luego desarmás el conexionado del punto medio. Así separás las bobinas (acá sí vas a precisar el tester), y sabiendo que el punto aleatorio de una de ellas lo pusiste en el pin que va al diodo, el punto aleatorio de la otra bobina tiene que estar donde se conectaba la bobina a masa.

Saludos.


----------



## angel36

Tengo una fuente atx sus tr's tienen el codigo ¨D¨4242.... no encuentro el datasheet....
le puse un par de tr's que tenia por ahi c4161 pero sigue con el mismo problema....no tengo tencion a la entrada del trafo ppal....( que voltaje deberia de haber ahi..300Vlts?) en los capacitores de 220x200 mido y la lectura da 145vlt en cada uno...pero a la salida del secundario obiamente no hay tenciones solamente las de una segunda fuente mas pequeña que alimenta al SG6105D y un cable que no recuerdo el color pero tiene 5,5 vlts y las siglas ¨SB¨ podian darme una ayuda con esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿Revisaste las resistencias relacionadas con los transistores de conmutaciòn?

D4242 = 2SD4242 . . . los chinos ahorran tinta .

Saludos !


----------



## angel36

bueno solucionado el tema de el primario (tenia dos resistencias en mal estado)....

Ahora viene otro tema mi atx no tiene el conocido 494 sino que lleva un sg6105d que para variar tiene tiene 20 patas..... y no logre ver las similitudes den los datasheet comparando ambos...por lo tanto no puedo hacer la regulacion de voltaje porian darme una mano y decirme por cual pin del sg6105d pongo el divisor resistivo


----------



## J2C

Angel36

El integrado SG6105D es similar al TL494 y tiene agregado el TPS3510 que se le hace a algunas fuentes que llevan el TL494 para mejorar las Protecciones por sobretensión, baja tensión y exceso de corriente de salida. 

Si no tienes la hoja de datos la pongo en el Thread, y si me das un poco de tiempo me fijo para asi indicarte cual es el contacto equivalente al TL494.

Saludos.    JuanKa.-


----------



## angel36

ok estoy en eso reviendo los data sheet si me tiras una idea mejor


----------



## DOSMETROS

SG6105

Saludos !


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Angel, Buscá el pin que entra al "error amp", está etiquetado como IN y es el pin 17, si te fijás los esquemas que propone el datasheet, vas a encontrar el divisor de tensión de realimentación conectado allí.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

Bueno gracias Juanka,DOSMETROS Y Mariano....

Despues de secarme la ultima neurona que me queda...=) y comparando los datasheet del tl494 con el sg6105d...
Llegue a las siguientes concluciones...

en el bendito 6105 las patas 2 y 3 actuan de proteccion a los 3,3 y +5
como bien dice mariano en la 17 el divisor de tencion.....
en la pata 7 los +12
si estas patas estan sin tencion seguramente tomaran como error y no dejaran actuar la fuente?
corrigan por favor si me equivoco..
de ser asi la pata 3 podria puentearla con la pata 20(vcc) que tiene 5v  pero la 2 me esta matando =) no veo de dnd sacar la tencion de referencia un poco mas de 3v..y que no se pase del rango que maneja el CI...
Y con el divisor de tencion tengo mas problema todavia....he modiicado la fuente a tal punto...=) que he modificado el sec para que entregue + - 45 vcc entonces no se como calcular dicho divisor para que me de los 2,5 que lleva la pata 17 dice el datasheet......

Saludos....


----------



## DOSMETROS

A la pata 2 la levantas y le hacés un divisor alimentado desde la 20 (de 5 Vdc) para que le llegue 3,3

Suponete 470 y 1k , o 680 y 1k2 , probá.

La pata 7 que vigila los 12 V tiene que estar entre 7.2 y 14.5 volts para que no proteste.

Saludos !


----------



## J2C

Angel36

Subo un PDF con las conexiones hechas con caracteres comunes para los pines 2 , 3 , 7 y 17 del SG6105. Perdona la mala calidad pero sino quedaba todo para mañana.

He agregado mas *data* como la que ha colocado DosMetros para que no se activen las protecciones de +12V ni por _sobre tensión_ ni por _baja tensión_, sintoma que somos varios los que andamos muy cerca de este tema.

Por otro lado te agregue un divisor resistivo desde los +45V, no analize hacer algo desde los -45V, en todo caso lo podemos ver mas adelante (mañana).

Saludos. JuanKa.-

Me olvide el PDF, aqui esta.


----------



## megas

y se les olvido el voltage negativo que entra en el pin 6 del SG6105?

bueno ese igual con un divisor resistivo lo pueden hacer si hacen una fuente simetrica.


tambien igual si quieren tomar una referencia mas de proteccion ya que hay una rectificacion normalmente tomada de las salidas de 5v ac del transformador y esas rectificadas son tomadas en el pin 5 UVAC igual si hacen una fuente simetrica 45+- o cual sea toman ahi unen los diodos de UVAC le hace su divisor y puede servirles en cuanto algun diodo de potencia entre en corto improviso.

tambien, si utilizan las fuentes con el IC SG6105 la relacion de espiras con el voltage de salida  debe tener su proporcion..3esp=5v 7esp=12v 12esp=17v y asi , si no,  les aparecera un zumbido  si utilizan la fuente en audio.
pero pueden subir de 12v a 16v(4v) sin efectos indeseables, ya que si el SG6105 es igual al 494 , pero el sg 6105 ya esta regulado en frecuencia asi que ahi no se le puede modificar sin hacer temblar la fuente.


----------



## g.corallo

otra duda que tengo es que es una fuente el power good naranja (es una fuente at) con la carga de 22 omh 10w en los 5v me da menos de 1.5v en el power good y en otra fuente con la carga justo 5.0v ademas para que podia usar el power good(la resistencia la pongo en los 5v + y masa.si no no tengo bien las tenciones de 12v 5v)

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

g.corallo dijo:


> otra duda que tengo es que es una fuente el power good naranja (es una fuente at) con la carga de 22 omh 10w en los 5v me da menos de 1.5v en el power good y en otra fuente con la carga justo 5.0v ademas para que podia usar el power good(la resistencia la pongo en los 5v + y masa.si no no tengo bien las tenciones de 12v 5v)
> 
> saludos.


 

Es normal que tengas que cargar los +5 Vdc  para tener bien los +12 Vdc 

Saludos !


----------



## g.corallo

pero siempre osea cuando este armada la fuente voy a tener que cargarla en los 5v??


----------



## DOSMETROS

En general con 100 ohms es suficiente.

Saludos !


----------



## kiwara

hola que tal en la bobina grande cuando estoy por soldar el tronzado D con las patas e f g h no entiendo como hacerlo por q*UE* hay en cada uno 2 cables podes explicarme que son?saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si tiene dos cables es porque será de una fuente de 400 Watts o más.

Lápiz , papel tester y muuuuuuuuuuuucha paciencia 


Saludos !


----------



## kiwara

no no era una b*****des ya lo arme...tengo otro problema cuando lo pruebo por primera vez (admito que estoy desesperado por que ande jajaja) solo hice la parte del bobinado y no modifique la frecuencia es una fuente AT viejita de 200w mido con el tester y me da de voltaje 30 en alterna claro pero hay un capacitor cerca del integrado que no dura mucho y larga humo (bastante mal) me gustaria saber si es por algo que pasa eso.tampoco me quedo muy claro como es el tema de la regulacion como debe ir conectado en si no me interesa poder regular con que me largue los 30v es mas que suficiente para mi modesta potencia que pretendo armar gracias por la respuesta;


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijatre que la alimentacion del 494 (pata 12) es de 12 V , si bien soporta hasta 41 V es probable que algun capacitor de filtro sea de 17 . . . y si vos le estas metiendo 30 .

Los 30 Vdc son sin carga , veremos despues a cuanto cae cargada.

Saludos !


----------



## kiwara

es decir que deberia cambiar el capacitor?si ahora que lo veo el capacitor que digo es 16V otro problema que salto es que cuando prendo la fuente esta en corto osea arranca pero hace el ruido de que algo esta en corto.otra consulta tengo que quitarle las protecciones contra el corte?o no es necesario?como tambien es necesario agregarle el circuito regulador y cuales son los inductores que deberia utilizar para armar el rectificador?gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿Cuanto le llega a la pata 12?

¿mediste la tensión en los extremos del capacitor? Para hacerlo rápido soldás dos cables que enroscas en las puntas del tester.

Cargá la fuente un poco. Una lámpara de 220 X 25 W podria andar para probarla mejor.

Saludos !


----------



## kiwara

bueno te comento tal cual lo estoy mirando y midiendo como decis....primero la conecte a la tension de 220V mido y no hacia corto me llamo la atencion y lo que vi en el tester es que las tensiones donde salen los 5V marcaban 10V y en donde deberia estar los 40 marcaba 10V pero cuando apago con el interruptor que tiene la fuente y lo vuelvo a prender masomenos rapido con el mismo la fuente hay hace el corto pero las tensiones son las que deberian ser es decir en donde deberia marcar los 40V salen 40V en la tension  de la patita 12 marca primero un tiempo despues nada vuelve a marcar los 12V donde deveria marcar los 40V me parece que esta loca la fuente igual como te dije solo hice la parte de la modificacion del transformador tengo que hacer algo mas para que no ocurra esta cosa rara?


----------



## kiwara

si ya lo lei como 4 o 5 veces por mas hueco que sea jajaja emmm resulta que cambie la resistencia que va en la pata 6 y hay empezo a darme valores mas lindos 

variando esa resistencia se varia los voltajes por que estoy variando la frecuencia no?mas que hacerla funcionar quiciera entender bien que pasa jaja


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ups . . . disculpame , no te había visto 

La resistencia de la pata 6 varía la frecuencia de funcionamiento , pero no las tensiones , si bajás demasiado la frecuencia . . .  no funciona , y si la subís demasiado . . .  tampoco .

A seguir leyendo .

Saludos !


----------



## timelr

Gracias a la informacion proporcionada por dosmetros y en especial a ezavalla (cuya idea fue la que segui en definitiva) pude tansformar una fuente PC y estoy alimentando un ampli en puente con dos TDA2050 a +15/-15V (solo por ahora ya que pienso llegar hasta los 20V) sin ningun inconveniente y sin problemas de temperatura (me sorprende que ni siquiera entibia). Le cambie los condensadores a la salida de 12 V, y los diodos de -12V, ademas de ponerle un trimer hasta la pata 1 del 494 para levantarle la tension de referencia. La fuente es una AT, que traia un KIA494, y pensando que yo cometeria muchos errores hasta poder hacerla funcionar, decidi ponerle un zocalo y de paso, usar el TL494, pero todo resulto perfecto y funcionó al primer intento.


----------



## kilermenjose

Una pregunta DOSMETROS. Para regular la tension de +12v(hasta los +15v), lo tengo que hacer girando el nuevo preset que esta conectado a la pata 1 del TL494?
Tambien para hacer esta regulacion(hasta los 15v) tengo que sacarle los -12 de POTENCIA, por ende tengo que colocarle los diodos, condensadores, la bobina y el inductor?o no es necesario?

Saludos!


----------



## kilermenjose

Ya he logrado casi 25v regulandolo(andando con un motorcito entre 12v y GND) y bajo hasta 16v que es el voltaje que quiero, hasta aqui todo bien! Cuando apago y vuelvo a encender la fuente, ella hace un ruido(crip, crip, crip, cirp...) y el no tira nada de voltaje. Basta con llevarla nuevamente hasta los 25v para que encienda como es debido.. Que podra ocacionar ese ruido en la fuente?

PD.1: Cuando giré el preset hasta que la pata del medio me dio 2.5v y conecte esa pata a la pata 1 del KA7500 es que me da los 25v en 12v, es decir cuando en la pata 1 del KA7500 hay 2.5v en los 12v hay 25v..
PD.2: Ya a la fuente le quite un Diodo zenner que era el de proteccion.supongo..

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hacenos un grafiquito de la reforma que le hiciste 

Saludos !


----------



## kilermenjose

Ya lo acabo de resolver, es que en vacio(sin carga en los 12v) no enciendo.. Pero le coloque una lampara de 12v 23w de auto y enciende como si nada! Me imagino que conectado el amplificador debiera de encender sin problemas. Ahh para encenderla en vacio tendre que usar una resistencia entre 12v y GND, pero de cundo debe ser dicha resistencia, por que le puse una de 22ohm-5w y la calento MUCHO, aun tengo la marca de quemadura en el dedometro


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá de cargarla en los +5 V con 100 ohms


----------



## kilermenjose

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá de cargarla en los +5 V con 100 ohms


  He probado de todo con 5v, pero no arranca, en cambio con la de 12v si! 

Saludos!


----------



## kilermenjose

Aqui les dejo algunas fotos de la fuente AT de 200W que use para sacarle esta modificacion. Ahi le coloque el condensador de 10uf entre la pata 4 y 14 para tenet el "encendido suave". El preset es de 5k y la resistencia es de 6.8K

PD: Retocandole la tension llego hasta casi 30v! 

Saludos!


----------



## chacarock

30 voltssss? hasta hace unos meses era imposible sacarle mas de 14, creo que me perdi bastante
felicidades, yo tengo 6 fuentes que compre para modificar, estoy esperando las vacaciones de verano

saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Sii Gracias.., y no pude sacarle mas porque necesitaba una carga en 12v y queme la lamparita de coche cerca de los 25v, pero la deje en 16 que es lo que necesito!

_O__ff-topic->_ Estuve cerca de comprarme un lote de 12 fuentes ATX de pc dañadas, pero no terminer de ofertar en ML! :/

Saludos!


----------



## chacarock

porque dañadas, si andando salen varatas, 12 0 15 pesos, por 150 o 250 watts, creo que ess varatito

saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Ayer se me quemo la fuente! :/ Estaba bien y de repente dejo de funcionar, mido la salida y me marca 0.3v y baja hasta 0v.Que puede haber pasado? De todas manera mañana me voy a comprar una de 300w -> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-26485146-fuente-de-poder-at-nuevas-_JM_

Saludos!


----------



## cubateria

Hola, después de leer mucho todo el hilo más de una vez me decidí a modificar una fuente que con bastante trabajo conseguí (Cuba), la quiero para alimentar un amplificador que requiere 40-50V y 10A, o sea la fuente que saldría de este método sería perfecta... solo por un problema: dice que da 25A sobre 5V, que después de la modificación y la corriente dividida entre 3 me daría 8.33A sobre 44V lo cual no me alcanza para lo que quiero. Mirando el circuito vi que los 3.3V salen de la misma bobina del transformador que los 5V y dice la chapa que da 15A sobre 3.3V lo cual me lleva a preguntar: podré pedirle más de 8.33A a la fuente modificada? habrá que modificar alguna protección?
Gracias de antemano por cualquier  ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS

A la fuente no le podés sacar más potencia de la que entrega de fábrica. Así que sacá esa cuenta primero , Potencia total dividido 44 V.

Una solución poco elegante a tu problema sería agregarle más capacitores de manera que puedan resolver los picos de audio , no te olvides que la música no es una onda contínua.

El tema con mucha capacidad a la salida de una conmutada es que lo toma como un cortocircuito , así que deberás tener eso en cuenta , algún inductor adicional , arranque lento , alguna resistencia limitadora , etc

Saludos !


----------



## cubateria

Mil gracias DOSMETROS, ya había sacado la cuenta de la potencia total y me da, de hecho me puse a analizar con calma y me di cuenta que, en un final, si unicamente va a haber carga sobre los 44V y estos se logran poniendo todos las bobinas en serie, la limitante de corriente es, efectivamente, la potencia de fábrica para la que viene diseñado el transformador. De todas formas ayer me puse a hacer los cambios al transformador y pasé bastante trabajo porque hay unos alambres de las bobinas que van a los pines g y h (ver imagen bobinadofinal_265.jpg) que están muy cerca uno del otro y temía que hubieran cortocircuitos o algo, y cuando encendí la fuente el ventilador dio un par de vueltas y se paró, la fuente no arrancó más. Hoy voy a ver si le dedico un par de horas a ver que pasó. Saludos y nuevamente mil gracias.


----------



## cubateria

Todo bien: fuente andando y dando los +-44V, con y sin carga, la solución fue el encendido suave porque al ponerle una etapa rectificadora con capacitores grandes (se ven como cortocircuitos al arrancar) a los 44V que no tienen protección, el jalón de corriente fue muy grande y parece que eso fue lo que quemó uno de los transistores de conmutación (los cambié los dos como se dice en este mismo hilo).
Mil gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me alegra que hicieras la de 44 más 44  , hay muchos que *no creen* que se le pueda sacar 88 volts a una conmutada de PC con apenas unas reformitas ( LABORIOSAS :enfadado: POR CIERTO )

Algunas fuentes de más potencia traen más de 3 alambres paralelos para los 5 volts , entonces se puede superar los 88 y entonces hacerle la plaqueta del compañero BUSHELL para que quede regulada 



cubateria dijo:


> Todo bien: fuente andando y dando los +-44V, con y sin carga, la solución fue el encendido suave porque al ponerle una etapa rectificadora con capacitores grandes (se ven como cortocircuitos al arrancar) a los 44V que no tienen protección, el jalón de corriente fue muy grande y parece que eso fue lo que quemó uno de los transistores de conmutación (los cambié los dos como se dice en este mismo hilo).
> Mil gracias


 
Y te felicito porque te informaste bién leyendo todo el hilo 

Saludos !


----------



## BUSHELL

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me alegra que hicieras la de 44 más 44  , hay muchos que *no creen* que se le pueda sacar 88 volts a una conmutada de PC con apenas unas reformitas ( LABORIOSAS :enfadado: POR CIERTO )
> 
> Algunas fuentes de más potencia traen más de 3 alambres paralelos para los 5 volts , entonces se puede superar los 88 y entonces hacerle la plaqueta del compañero BUSHELL para que quede regulada



Yo también me alegro de ello!!!!. Y me alegra más que mi humilde aporta sirva. Yo dejé el proyecto un poco...también quiero llegar a unos +/-30 con mi plaquita,  que parece multiusos, jejeje.

Pronto estaré por acá nuevamente, reportando novedades.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si *Bushell *, quedó muy bonita , práctica y universal tu plaquita.

Ya tengo todo para hacerme una de 60 + 60,  pero con dos fuentes idénticas para tener más corriente , sería para un ampli.

Saludos y un gusto verte por aquí !


----------



## MAGNETRON27

yo he conseguido sacarle a la mia 17 voltios sin problemas y tomando el -12 y el +12 y me da casi 33 voltios, a esa salida de 33 enchufe un flyback de televisor con un 2n3055 y no salto la proteccion, los arcos son casi de 6 centimetros.

me da en 24 voltios 3 amperios de consumo en el flyback, 72 watios, voy a medir con una lampara en paralelo de 50 watios a ver si es capaz de entregar mas amperios

al final no use la lampara en paralelo, solo me limite a separar los electrodos del flyback y la fuente fue capaz de entregar 6,5 amperios en 24 voltios,156 watios entrego en esta ocasion la dichosa fuente de pc!!!!!


----------



## cubateria

"Algunas fuentes de más potencia traen más de 3 alambres paralelos para los 5 volts , entonces se puede superar los 88 y entonces hacerle la plaqueta del compañero BUSHELL para que quede regulada"

Bueno de hecho esta es de 450W y en los 12V si tenia 2 bobinas en paralelo, así que me imagino que se le pueda sacar un voltaje más alto, en realidad a mi me sobran los 44V porque estoy experimentando con el amp clase D no UCD de ejtagle de este hilo http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/electronica.149/744743-potencias-digitales.html (seguro que lo conocen porque en este foro también hay post referidos a ese amp) y ese amp está diseñado, o más bien, recomendado para +-40V. Sigo experimentando con la fuente de PC porque por lo menos esta que modifiqué es durísima y me ha aguantado mil barbaridades jejejeje. 
Mil gracias por todos los aportes a todos y seguimos en combate.


----------



## cubateria

MAGNETRON27 dijo:
			
		

> y cuantos amperios has conseguido????


a ver, no he querido super estresar la fuentecita dado que es la única que tengo (fatalidad geográfica) pero le he sacado hasta (medidos con el multímetro) 9A, con lo cual he logrado alumbrar bastante con un par de resistencias de alambre nicrom hechas por mi para experimentar con cuanta corriente se puede sacar. En teoría SI debe ser capaz de soportar entregar toda la potencia (depende del transformador) sobre los 44V y para saber la corriente que va a entregar es simplemente dividir la potencia de la fuente entre 44V (si solo se va a  consumir sobre ese voltaje). A riesgo de tener que hacerle algunos arreglos a mi fuente, hoy pruebo sacarle 10A (450W/44V=10.23A), el que sepa rezar que me ayude para que no se me muera jejeje.


----------



## MAGNETRON27

yo mate una por llevarla al maximo, y pase de cambiar los mosfet,integrados y condensadores que explotaron,jejeje

la que estoy usando ahora no la llevo al maximo, me da 32 voltios, pero yo la dejo a 28 voltios, ahi no salta la proteccion, de la otra forma acaba saltando y se me queman la pareja de diodos del secundario.

me da unos 7amperios en los 28 voltios.



			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Asegurate de marcar el tilde cuando te logueás así no te salís.
> 
> Tu error es preguntar sin haber leido , o sea que *tu error es la* *comodidad*  y eso va en contra del espíritu del Foro . Mejor leelo  Normas de Participación y después decides
> 
> Fijate por aquí :
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/lee-todo-contenido-50917/
> 
> Saludos !



ya vale eh!!!!!!!!!he dicho que no leí porque no salio la siguiente respuesta asta que recargue la pagina de nuevo,no aparecen las nuevas respuestas asta que recargo manualmente, y en ese momento no la recargue, no fue por no leer.

Creo que ya vale, por favor, leo siempre,todo, y lo que falte lo busco por google si de verdad me interesa.

Espero que quede claro.

en verdad la teneis tomada conmigo.Ya me esta desilusionando este foro, me fastidia mucho que me reprendan cuando no tienen razon, y que luego encima acabe termine en le punto de mira.
(es verdad que en alguna ocasion me he merecido la reprimenda)


----------



## cubateria

Bueno hice la prueba y... no murió la fuente jejejeje, eso si cuando se le sacan los 10A todo se calienta muchísimo y después de un rato se apaga y empieza a chillar (???), también se me ocurrió medir la caída de voltaje y es de casi 10V, o sea hay que regular esos 44V si o si. Por lo demás muy contento y pasando a la próxima fase del amp. Saludos y muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## kilermenjose

Buenas! Nuevamente yo aqui . Tengo una fuente a la qeu le quiero sacar los -12v de potencia, pero cuando conecto los diodos a F y F* y mido con el tester me marca aproximadamente -26v, pero el voltaje en +12v si es correcto.. Esto es debido a que?

En la pata 12 del KA7500 me llega los 26v que salen directo de las patas F y F* del transformador. Ahora que tengo que hacer para obtener los -12 de potencia asi com esta la fuente, sin modificarle el bobinado del trafo?

Saludos!


----------



## kilermenjose

He probado con otras dos fuentes y pasa lo mismo, colocandoles los dos diodos no me generan los -12v de potencia sino -26v aproximadamente...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso es normal que pase.

¿ Le pusisste una mínima carga , digamos una resistencia de 100 ohms ?


----------



## kilermenjose

Si, ya probe con 100Ohm/2W y con 10Ohm/5w. Y nada, lo mas que se reduce es a -24v. Las dos fuentas son AT de entre 200w y 250w..

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Le ponés otros dos díodos invertidos y tenés 24+24 sin regular


----------



## kilermenjose

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Le ponés otros dos díodos invertidos y tenés 24+24 sin regular



Si tambien es una BUENA opcion para amplis. Pero por ahora quiero alimentar un 2.1 hecho con TDA7377 y dos TDA2040.. 
Tambien pense el colocarle otro circuito regulador con un TL494 que me sobra de la Fuente-Repuesto, pero no tengo idea de como hacerlo. Y no he conseguido algun diagrama para emplearlo..

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poné las dos fuentres en serie usando solamente la parte de +12 V.

Ojo que tienen las masa conectadas a las cajas.

Si le hacés la reforma de 24+24 a una placa con los 4 díodos , entonces tenés que regularla con un optoacoplador y entrás con eso a la pata 1 del 494, buscalo aquí que está !


----------



## kilermenjose

Volviendo a leer el tema completo vi _este_ post. Te refieres a ese el diagrama del octocoplador que mencionas?

Saludos!


----------



## jezcurra

Buenas Tardes, estuve leyendo el post y modifique una fuente de PC de 200W AT para realizar la de +/-44, la verdad es que de entrada funciono muy bien, no tuve complicaciones, la cargoi con una lampara de 100W/220V y calienta muy poco la parte de conmutacion (transistores). ahora bien, realice la modificacion de tension para estabilizarla y bajar un poco la tension a 39V. hasta ahi, funcionaba bien. despues de eso, la conecte al amplificador que deseaba alimentar, uno de 100W total con STK4192. el ampli arranco perfecto, y sin ruidos. pero cuando le doy un poco de potencia se me queman los transistores de la fuente (conmutacion) y la verdad es que se calientan mucho!.
A Alguien se le ocurre que puede estar pasando?, les cuento que no modifique la frecuencia y al final del circuito tengo un flitrado total de 12200MicroFaradios en cada rama (con ese valor me esta encendiendo joya).
intente de realizar el encendido suave pero chilla un poco el trafo con ese capacitor de 10Microfaradios
ahora estoy por probar con colocar unos transistores mas potentes, antes tenia instalados unos C2335-R, que tiran unos 40W. (vamso a probar con 100W con un 2SC3306).
Soy nuevo en el sitio y realmente me encanto la forma de compartir las cosas que tienen ustedes.
Mis felicitaciones a todos y agradeciento por las ideas.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Muy bueno que te hayas leido todo el post .

Tomá en cuenta que un amplificador clase ab de 100 Watts consume unos 175 Watts , lo cual te pone muy cerca del límite. 

Probá con transistores más grandes y no te olvides de revisar *todas las resistencias y díodos* de esa parte de la conmutación , hay unas de 2,2 otras de 22 , incluso una de 100k se suele quemar .

Invertile el ventilador (que sople hacia adentro) y alimentalo con unos 20 Vdc 

Subi unas fotos  .

Saludos !


----------



## zxeth

Buenas, ya veo que funciono perfecto a muchas personas este tema de modificar la fuente at/atx asi que me voy a tirar a modificar una jajajaj, en realidad 2. Ahora yo solo quiero hacer un +-24v con 2 fuentes at en serie. si se puede mas mejor asi alimento el tda7294 en lugar del 2050 . Tengo como 20 fuentes at por ahi tiradas, y para no perder potencia decidi hacerlo con 2 fuentes y no con una. 

Si es asi solo tengo que hacer el primer paso escrito en la pagina 2?, la fuente llega a 24v en la rama ya existente de 12v?, (osea cambiar los 12v por 24v). sino los de la rama de 5v llegan a 24v?, pensaba que en lugar de usar 1 dicroica conectada usar 2 en serie asi llego a 24v (el tema es que se me va a 8amp y la fuente solo aguanta "10amp"osea 6amp). Sino tambien puedo comprar lamparitas de 24v 30watts


----------



## DOSMETROS

A los extremos del devanado de 12 - 12 , le hacés una rectificación y filtrado nuevos (sin modificar nada de la fuente) y eso da 25+25 V 

Y le caerá un volt a 5 Amperes 

Preguntale a  *Agustínw* que lo hizo con una fuente de PC chica , la etiqueta le dice 5 A a +12 V.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/489975/ _ 
Saludos !


----------



## zxeth

no creo que llegue a consumir 5 amperes. Solo voy a alimentar un tda2050 mono para un subwoofer de un home theatre casero. 

Tampoco tengo que tocar la resistencia del pin 6 de la fuente?. Probe bajandola pero en lugar de aumentar el voltaje me lo baja. Me hace alrevez, si subo la resisntencia queda siempre en 12v, no tengo idea del porque.


----------



## jezcurra

*Dosmetros.* 

Ante todo, perdon por el tiempo en la respuesta al msj anterior!

Queria agradecerte por el aporte que hiciste a la comunidad con tus tutoriales de modificacion.

Como en el mensaje anterior modifique una fuente para lograr +-45, la primera no funciono muy bien (era mala la fuente, demasiado....) pero despues agarre una ATX, realice las modificaciones y funciona perfecto. 

Hice algunas mods a mi manera, como sacar la bobina toroidal en la rectificacion y el ajuste de tension con un divisor resistivo en cascada tomando de la salida de 45V (donde va conectado el ampli), de ahi logre ajustar a 39V que era lo que necesitaba con una caida de tension de 1.5V con carga. en mi caso use un preset multivuelta para ajustar mas facil 

Tambien instale el encendido suave con dos capacitores de 10µF en paralelo, logrando encender la fuente con carga y una capacidad al final de cada rama de 12200µF (me parece mucho, pero en el proyecto le voy a hacer un conector para un trafo mecanico externo, por si 
falla la fuente conmutada en algun momento). 

Agregue tambien dos resistencias de 1.2 x 5W en la entrada de 220V, lo cual suaviza un poco el paso de corriente con los picos de potencia, eso lo copie de las fuentes conmutadas de las ultimas videos VHS que salieron, si que me sacaron canas verdes!!!! 

El ventilador lo conecte a la salida de -12V y +12V, en realidad regulando a 39 en la salida de +45V, obtengo 4V en la de 12V, y cuando empieza  aconsumir mas corriente, estas suben su tension. entonces en el ventilador voy a tener 8V como minimo e ira incrementando su velocidad a medida que aumente el consumo.... asi por lo menos me funciono!

Les cuento por otro lado, que es muy economica la modificacion, un trafo de +-36V, 3A cuesta $140 y unos $50 mas como minimo en realizar la rectificadora para la fuente lineal, en  total $200 Aprox. utilizando una fuente de PC nueva ATX de 450W, gastarias $75 aprox en la fuente y $35 en la rectificadora (gaste eso en Boulogne Sur Mer en realizar la rectificadora) un total de $110 aprox.
Por otro lado te olvidas de los ruidos, vibraciones y recalentamientos del trafo.

Como podran ver en las fotos no uso ningun tipo de blindaje en el amplificador, todo esta bastante cerca y no tengo ningun ruido audible en los parlantes.

El ampli lo realice con un integrado Sanyo STK4192II. y el circuito es el que figura en el Datasheet.

En el caso mio esta es una fuente ATX de 350W, y le logre sacar aprox 3A por rama, despues de eso corta la protecion que por cierto no eliminè...


Bueno, agradezco nuevamente y dejo algunas fotos.

espero les sirva,

Saludos...


----------



## Cacho

Felicitaciones por tu montaje, quedó muy lindo.

Pequeña pregunta: ¿Estás filtrando con 10000uF/80V?
De ser así estás pasadísimo de filtrado. Con 1000 o 2000 uF/63V ya estás perfecto. Acordate de que la frecuencia de trabajo de estas fuentes es muchísimo más alta que los 50Hz de línea que sacarías de un trafo común.

Saludos


----------



## jezcurra

Cacho.

Buenas noches, si, estoy sobre filtrado, tengo 12220 micros por rama... es cierto, estas fuentes trabajan a 33KHz, con lo cual cuando rectificamos tenemos casi una continua y por eso no haria falta usar tanta capacidad. bastaria con 1000 micros.´

Lo que pasa es que yo entes estaba usando un trafo, entonces deje la rectificadra tal cual la tenia realizada por si en algun momento necesito hacer funcionar esta cosa con algon trafo Externo. lo que hice es una rectificadora de alta velocidad y un circuito de filtrado con 2200micros y se lo conecté en paralelo a esta rectificadora de fuente lineal.

Para que te des una idea, le saco la alimentacion a la fuente y el sonido sigue aproximadamente 20 segundos (a un volumen mas o menos bajo digamos como un televisor a la hora de la comida!)....


saludos


----------



## Cacho

Ok.

Sólo como consejo, sacá los condensadores grandes del circuito de filtrado, dejalos si querés ahí donde están, pero desconectados.
Por más que no estén trabajando mucho, algo hacen y eso ayuda a que se sequen. No van a durar poco, pero para qué hacerlos trabajar si no hacen falta.

El día que tengas que usar un trafo o cualquier otra cosa, no va a ser una cuestión de sacar y poner. La reforma llevará un par de soldaduras y alguna cosita más, así que podrás reconectar los condensadores que van a estar en mejores condiciones que si se siguen usando 

Saludos y de nuevo, muy bonito montaje.


----------



## jezcurra

Cacho.

Muchas gracias por el consejo, es cierto, los voy a sacar del circuito, es solo desconectar el ampli y conectar en otro lado ya que todo tiene bornera!. ademas son bastantes costosos como para que se arruinen!. 

Dentro de unas semanas (solo es cuestion de tiempo) voy a realizarle un encendido de los ventiladores por temperatura con  un LM35, una logica simple y veo en que lugar del sitio lo muestro (con circuito completo).

muchas gracias, me alegro que haya gustado el montaje.

saludos.

Juan


----------



## DOSMETROS

¡ Wowwwwww *Jezcurra* que bonita fuente  ! ¡ Te re felicito !

Me da una gran alegría cuando alguien lee el tutorial y le saca provecho 

En cuanto al divisor de tensión funciona mejor si en la parte de arriba del divisor ponés un simple zener. La idea es esta , un 10 % de variación en la salida produce una variación proporcional también de un !0 % en la tensión de control de 2,5 V de la pata 1.

Si le ponés un zener de digamos la mitad de Vcc (39/2=19,5) en serie y como parte del divisor , entonces una variación del 10 % de Vcc producirá una del 20 % en la pata de control , haciendo que tenga una respuesta más rápida y eficiente.

En general se utilizan dos zener idénticos en serie , uno como zener y el otro en conducción directa para estabilizar termicamente (19+0,6=19,6). Se puede trabajar más alto con un zener de 30 V . O un zener programable TL431 . 

Lo de los capacitores de salida pensé que 12200 era un *h*error de teclado de 2200  . Como te dice Cachito es demasiado , con los 2200 ya estás  .

Y acordate que para alta frecuencia es mejor poner dos de 1000 en paralelo , o 4 de 500 . . .  aunque yo les he puesto unos de 4700 que tenía y siguen funcionando , los capacitores de alta capacidad tienen poca vida en altas frecuencias  .


Saludos !


----------



## p8t4

Hola, este es mi primer mensaje en el foro, y me estoy pensando en modificar una fuente que tengo atx de 350 w, pero mi idea en principio seria intentar realizar una fuente regulable, me lei todo el post y no encontre una manera eficaz de hacerlo, me explico: Lo que yo quedría hacer seria hacer la modificacion de los 44 volts y hacer el puente rectificador para conseguir solo los +44, los -44 no me interesan, y luego ponerle un potenciometro para poder regularla por ejemplo de 5 a 44 voltios, ¿seria eso posible realizando la modificacion de los 44v en el transformador y luego de alguna manera regularla en caliente? porque creo que si uso lo de la resistencia variable en la pata 1 del TL no creo que me de mucho margen de regulacion y regular la resistencia variable en caliente pues tengo mis dudas si se protejera.Claro esta la idea es poder aprovechar los amperios de estas fuentes que es lo interesante.Seria una fuente de laboratorio muy buena.¿que me decís?
Desde ya gracias amigos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No hay problema en que la hagas regulable con algún potenciómetro a la pata 1 del TL494.

Lo que seguramente no logres llevarla a cero volt , pero tampoco eso es importante

Saludos !


----------



## p8t4

Hola DOSMETROS muchas gracias por ayudar, probaré cuanto me puede bajar la fuente con el potenciometro, y si no me llega a 0 volts pues no pasa nada, lo que tengo dudas es a la hora de sacar los +44 y aprovechar los 20 amperios que dice que da en la rama de +12v, porque segun tus magnificos tutoriales cojes de las "islas" del transformador que aislamos y cortamos pistas pero uno para sacar el +44v y el otro ramal para sacar los -44v, en mi caso solo quiero los +44 pero sin dividir el amperaje osea, aprovechar los 20 Amperios del ramal,¿como tendria que hacer? ¿de donde tomaria para hacer la rectificacion? Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , para  ±44 , los bobinados en paralelo se pasan a serie.

Para solo 44 V , basta con rectificar por debajo de las salidas del transformador correspondientes a + y - 12 V.

Saludos !


----------



## p8t4

Buff, que lio a ver si lo entiendo bien osea ¿que no tengo que reformar el transformador o si? y si tengo que modificarlo es como lo propones en los tutos? ¿o de manera diferente? ¿me podrias decir como si no es mucha molestia?

Muchas gracias amigo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te lo acabo de contestar , para solo 44 volts no tenes que reformar el trafo , solo volves a rectificar lo  que sería 12 + 12 y eso te va a adar 24 + 24 sin regular.

Saludos !


----------



## p8t4

Ok, entonces no hay que reformar el transformador, pero si vuelvo a rectificar los +-12 tengo que cambiar los los condensadores electroliticos de la fuente por unos de mas voltaje o valen los que lleva de 17 voltios? perdona pero estoy un poco pez en esto amigo si pudieras subirme un esquemita del puente rectificador sin el -44 te lo agradeceria.Muchisimas gracias por todo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Rectificas con un puente de 4 díodos (Google tiene el dibujito ) desde los extremos de 12 V del transformador de pulsos , necesitas 4 díodos rápidos de 100 volts por 6 amperes y un capacitor de 2200 uF por 63 V

Saludos !


----------



## cmsgraphics

Ey he estado leyendo toda la noche en este hilo y la verdad me parece muy interesante aunque no se nada de electronica ni de reformar o enbobinar esto o aquello ok, mis preguntas simples claras y directas va : si juntase los +3.3 con el +5 y tambien el +5VSB que pasaria ? no sumaria el voltaje de salida ? no sumaria el amperaje de la fuente ? en mi caso solo quiero aumentar el amperaje de la fuente la que tengo actual es 12v 10 amp. venden unas con hasta 26 amp economicas y de unos 600 watts (no certificados) hay unas que dicen tener riel 1 12v 17 amp riel 2 12v 17 amp etc. al final dicen que la fuente en total maneja la suma de todos los rieles lo cual creo que es falso porque al destapar la fuente todos los 12v (amarillos) vienen del mismo sitio o sea que el amperaje real es el que se especifica como mas alto en esos rieles

Otra cosita segun tambien he leido acerca de los capacitadores (se manejan por faradios) para audio de autos estos cargan cierto amperaje de la bateria que al momento de explotar como se dice los BAJOS del audio este suele suministrar rapidamente en milesimas de segundos esa amperaje de mas que exije el audio y tambien vuelve a cargarse en milesimas de segundos para suministrarlo nuevamente ok si bien es cierto que este capacitador se conecta directo a la bateria 12v del vehiculo y de alli directo al amplificador, sera que puedo conectar en la salida 12v 20amp de la fuente ATX un capacitador de al menos 1 faradio ? tengo uno de mi antiguo carro y esta tirado por alli en algun rincon y esperando por su respuesta para con certeza realizar la conexion ya que el audio de mi carro lo tengo en casa ya logre conectar un amplificador de unos 50 WATTS RMS con unos combos JBL y suena de lujo pero al momento de conectar el SUBWOFFER es donde me da intriga ya que ese ampli si maneja 40 amp (tiene dos fusibles de 20) en su potencia maxima y es de 2 canales 200 WATTS RMS saludos post: escribo el uso de la fuente para que sepan en que estoy trabajando mas no para cambiar el hilo del foro


----------



## DOSMETROS

cmsgraphics dijo:


> mis preguntas simples claras y directas va : si juntase los +3.3 con el +5 y tambien el +5VSB que pasaria ? no sumaria el voltaje de salida ? no sumaria el amperaje de la fuente ?


 
No                                    !





cmsgraphics dijo:


> sera que puedo conectar en la salida 12v 20amp de la fuente ATX un capacitador de al menos 1 faradio ?


 

No                            !


----------



## p8t4

hola amigos al final decidí modificar la fuente de pc para intentar usarla como fuente de laboratorio, el transformador de momento no lo he tocado, solo le saqué de donde salen los 12 volts del transformador 2 cables y lo rectifique con 2 didos rapidos, toroide, condensadores etc tal y como indicais aqui la historia esque no me arranca ya le intente con ponerle un condensador de 5 10 y 22 uf entre las patilllas 4 y 14 con el positivo a la 14 tal como indicaba DOSMETROS y la fuente hace un intento de que se mueve el ventilador y luego se para rapidamente, aclaro que mi fuente es ATX y lei que no necesitan las resistencias en la rectificacion para arrancar, en pin 1 del TL494 no lo he tocado todavia, primero quiero ver esos supuestos 24 volts que tiene que tirar por la nueva rectificacion que le he hecho, a la patilla 1 le llegan 4,94 volts funcionando la fuente normal sin añadiduras, haber si me podeis aconsejar para arrancarla amigos luego ya me pondré con el tema de regulacion de voltaje y os cuento.
Un saludo amigos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ De que valor es el capacitor que estás usando de filtro ?

Suena a que es muy grande y lo toma como corto , 2200 uF estaría bien como para empezar.
Otra posibilidad es que haya un error con los díodos y no sean rápidos.
O una mala conección . . .


----------



## p8t4

Te cuento DOSMETROS le tengo puesto 2 condensadores de 1000 uf 63 volts cada uno la bobina toroidal no se la he puesto para filtrar, la vertical si que la puse y los diodos rapidos los saque de otra fuente no obstante probaré con otros diodos de otra fuente a ver que hace.El condensador de 10 uf que le tengo puesto entre la pata 4 y 14 del TL494 se lo dejo puesto no? Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese capacitor es para arranque lento y funciona con las ATX , pero no funciona bien con las AT.

Saludos !


----------



## p8t4

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese capacitor es para arranque lento y funciona con las ATX , pero no funciona bien con las AT.
> 
> Saludos !



Hola de nuevo, la mia es ATX DOSMETROS, entonces, ¿que deberia hacer para que me arranque?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Algo estarás conectando mal , porque hay un par de pibes aqui en el foro que lo tienen funcionando , aqui comentarios de AgustinW ---> #_*1346*_ , #_*1320*_

La historia es así , desde los dos extremos del transformador desde donde la fuente rectifica y saca los +12 y los -12 V , volvés a repetir eso por debajo de la placa con 4 díodos rápidos y dos capacitores de 2200 uF por 40 volts.

Con eso se obtiene +24 y -24 sin regular.

Si estás haciendo una rama sola conectás solo 2 díodos , los díodos los conectas al positivo del electrolítico y el negativo del electrolítico a la masa de la fuente , y listo tus + 24 V


----------



## p8t4

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Algo estarás conectando mal , porque hay un par de pibes aqui en el foro que lo tienen funcionando , aqui comentarios de AgustinW ---> #_*1346*_ , #_*1320*_
> 
> La historia es así , desde los dos extremos del transformador desde donde la fuente rectifica y saca los +12 y los -12 V , volvés a repetir eso por debajo de la placa con 4 díodos rápidos y dos capacitores de 2200 uF por 40 volts.
> 
> Con eso se obtiene +24 y -24 sin regular.
> 
> Si estás haciendo una rama sola conectás solo 2 díodos , los díodos los conectas al positivo del electrolítico y el negativo del electrolítico a la masa de la fuente , y listo tus + 24 V



Efectivamente DOSMETROS eran los diodos por eso no arrancaba se los cambié por otros que tenia por ahí y ya arranca perfectamente dando 31,1 volts en el ramal que le saqué, yo solo le sacaré corriente positiva por que es lo que me interesa, la fuente dice que da 20 amps en los +12 pero vamos que no me lo creo ni de coña es de 350w, ahora me queda el tema de sacar la patilla 1 del TL y soldarle un cablecito para hacer lo del divisor resistivo con el potenciometro para variar a mi gusto la tensión de salida y ponerle carga a ver que tal responde.Os sigo contando amigos y muchas gracias DOSMETROS por tu forma desinteresada de ayudar a los demás y compartir tus grandes conocimientos con todos.
Un saludo amigos.


----------



## charlie45

Hola
Desearia hacerles una pregunta.
Es posible conectar una motherboard con conector para fuente de 24 pines, a una fuente de solo 20 pines( en el conector principal, aparte de los 4 que vienen fuera de este). Yo tengo una fuente de estas caracteristicas, la conecto a un board MSI p8pm- vm  y todo va bien, arranca, da video y normal....hasta que conecto un disco duro SATA, aqui arranca, pero no da video , y comienza a pitar de forma intermitente.
Favor , pueden decirme aque se debe esto?
Gracias
Charlie


----------



## DOSMETROS

La podés usar sin regulación  , me suena medio alto los 31 V (cambiale la batería al tester o verificalo midiendo los  12 V ) , en general usandolo en un amplificador te va a bajar 

Medí la pata 1 que seguramente trabaja a 2,5 V y hacete el divisor de tensión correspondiente.

Hay una plaquita diseño de Bushell que está muy piola 

Saludos !


----------



## p8t4

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La podés usar sin regulación  , me suena medio alto los 31 V (cambiale la batería al tester o verificalo midiendo los  12 V ) , en general usandolo en un amplificador te va a bajar
> 
> Medí la pata 1 que seguramente trabaja a 2,5 V y hacete el divisor de tensión correspondiente.
> 
> Hay una plaquita diseño de Bushell que está muy piola
> 
> Saludos !


El tester debe estar bien pues los 12 y los 5 los mide correctamente en la misma escala, a mi tambien se me hace mucho pero bueno, recuerda que yo la quiero usar como fuente de laboratorio no la voy a usar con un ampli por eso el tema de dejarle un potenciometro fijo para poder regularla una vez la meta en alguna cajita con un medidor de voltios y amperios si puedo si no solo de voltios, la patilla 1 le llegan 4,94 volts ¿te parece mucho? nose pero el tester me marca bien cuando mido los 12 y 5 volts de la fuente en sus respectivas salidas no creo que este mal.Otra cosa ¿a las ATX hay que ponerle carga en los 5 volts para que entregue todos los amperios?

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

p8t4 dijo:


> la patilla 1 le llegan 4,94 volts ¿te parece mucho?
> --------------------------------------------------------
> Otra cosa ¿a las ATX hay que ponerle carga en los 5 volts para que entregue todos los amperios?
> 
> Saludos.


 
 No , algunas trabajasn a 2,5 V.

Las mas nuevas no  necesitan carga adicional , probá !

Saludos !


----------



## gepelbaum

Buenas tardes colegas, estoy armando un cargador para una bateria de auto y tenia en mente emplear una fuente de pc para ello modificandole algunas chucherias de rutina, diodos, bobinado y el circuito.. en si.. lo basico para subirle la tension hasta 13,8, pero necesito ir mas haya! a 14.3 es donde la bateria esta full full asi que con 15 o 16v estoy chocho, porque el circuito del cargador lo hago afuera.

El problema que tengo es que cuando con el potenciometro (y en vacio) le subo la tension, por alla por los 14,2 se corta la fuente.....
Hace dias que estoy con la fuente levantando cuanto componente no sea necesario, toda la parte de -12,3v3 y 5 ya la saque pero sigo teniendo ese problema

tal vez tenga que encararlo por los comparadores pin 1 (es donde tengo el pote) el pin2 aun no lo toque y despues me quedan los del segundo comparador 15 y 16 no??? o directamente las caracteristicas del chopper no lo permiten? imagino que si pero.. uds me diran.

Muchas gracias!!

p.d:Aclaro que solo necesito unos 5A nada mas pero si un poco mas de tension

---------------------------------
bueno listo!!
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificar-fuente-pc-6318/ lastima que lo encontre despues!
el pin 2 a masa por medio de una R de 1k (por si las dudas)
mande el pin 4 a masa
y el pin uno lo tengo con un pote de 100k (es lo que tengo a mano) cursor a pin 1, iz a +12 y der a GND.


la voy a seguir laburando.. pero desde ya les comento que anda una maravilla! le mande 3 lamparitas de 20w /12v en paralelo (60w) y la fuente ni se mosquea! .1v cae! la voy a seguir laburando igual!.

Muchas gracias


----------



## JUANPAVQ

Hola que tal, modifique una fuente ATX de 350W para obtener los +-44V, el transformador tiene 2 alambres en paralelo por cada bobina. Sin regulación y sin carga da +-60V, en cuanto al encendido suave le puse un capacitor de 10uF como lo indica DOSMETROS, pero aun sin éste  ya puestos los capacitores de filtro enciende, tampoco tuve necesidad de poner las resistencias en serie para hacerla encender. La cargue con una bombilla de 40w de 127V y la caída en cada rama fue de 5V aproximadamente.
Ahora viene mi problema jeje, que es en cuanto a la regulación.
 En el TL494, a la pata 1 le llegan 5 resistencias, el diagrama que pongo  en la imagen es exactamente igual en esa parte a mi  fuente pero excepto por una resistencia, en el diagrama no existe R58A y en mi fuente sí. 
Tiene 2 resistencias en paralelo que van de los 5V a la pata 1 del circuito integrado, una es de R58= 9.1KΩ y la otra es de R58A=330KΩ (La que no tiene el diagrama); también tiene una resistencia que va de los 12V a la pata 1 del IC y es  R57=39KΩ, la penúltima  resistencia a la pata 1 es R60=4.7kΩ y va a tierra, y la 5ta resistencia es R60A=120kΩ y del otro extremo también va a tierra.
Lo que pienso es que R58 y R58A junto con R60 y R60A hacen un divisor para regular los 5V, en la pata 1 tengo 2.5V.  También R57 con R60 y R60A hace otro divisor para regular los 12V.
Lo que hice fue desconectar de los 5Volts R58 y R58A (sin desconectarlas de la pata 1) y allí conectarle  un zener de 36Volt en serie con un diodo en directa y a la rama positiva para así obtener unos 42V.
Puentee el cable verde con tierra  y prende pero un segundo después se apaga (salta una  o varias protecciones).
Por lo que cargue los 5Volts con una resistencia de 100Ω para ver si prendía pero nada.
Probé con los 12V y los 3.3V poniéndoles la misma carga y nada que prendía. 
Cargue  los +-44V con la bombilla de 40w, probé y prendió    y me regulo a 43Volts y todo bien, ¿entonces no puedo tener la fuente sin carga?
Después le puse un amplificador  de 200W rms y lo hizo funcionar perfecto, pero el voltaje de los 12V  baja a 9V y el de los 5V a 4V, si le pongo alguna carga a estos dos últimos inmediatamente se apaga la fuente esto es sin estar sonando el amplificador y sonando también ¿por qué será? (De todos modos no me importan mucho estos voltajes jejej).
Otra cosa es que si le subo a un nivel medio alto al volumen también se protege la fuente por lo que le quiero quitar las protecciones y también ver si así me deja regular sin carga.
Pienso hacer lo que realizó masterk que menciona en el mensaje #110 en la página 6 que es desconectar desde la 1 a la 4 las patas del ic y hacer el circuito que propone.
También vi que BUSHELL hizo una plaquita para el IC TL494 que burla a las protecciones pero no se qué modificaciones tendría que hacer para utilizarla y regular los +-44V ya que el la hizo para obtener 13.8V.
¿Qué opinión, regaño o sugerencia me tienen?
PD: Saludos, y gracias a DOSMETROS por compartir esta información y espero no aburrirlos con mi mensaje tan largo.

-----------------------------------------------

Acabo de encontrar ésta información, en el mensaje #6 de zopilote en este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-conmutada-45-0-45-partir-127v-4a-9271/, pone una página donde modifican una fuente de PC y utilizan un optoacoplador para la regulación.

PD:Saludos!!!


----------



## elbausa

ola a todos tengo una inquietud a ver si me dan una opinión de lo que tengo pensado hacer
pues tengo una fuente atx funcionando normal no le he hecho modificaciones y calcule un transformador de núcleo de ferrita el cual lo probé alimentándolo desde donde se alimenta el de la fuente y trabaja segun lo que calcule y quiero saber si esto puede afectar en algo o que podría pasar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Creo que no , yo de hecho he probado transformadores en fuentes andando , lo mismo que tu has hecho , o sea conectar dos transformadores en paralelo y no he tenido problemas . . .


----------



## elbausa

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que no , yo de hecho he probado transformadores en fuentes andando , lo mismo que tu has hecho , o sea conectar dos transformadores en paralelo y no he tenido problemas . . .



y que tal te ha funcionado pues que prove un trafo que  calcule y no me da la potencia que quiero


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo usé transformadores de fuentes conmutadas , primario de 44 espiras.

Funciona sin regulación.

Y no puede dar más potencia que la de la fuente , cargá la fuente original de 5 V con una lámpara.

Saludos !


----------



## JUANPAVQ

Hola de nuevo, les cuento que ya pude regular al voltaje deseado, no entendía en un 70% como funcionaba el TL494 jaja pero me encontré en este mismo foro en este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/nesecito-tutorial-diseno-usar-tl494-pwm-44193/ el mensaje numero 3 de luisgrillo donde pone un pdf muy bueno y ahora lo entiendo pienso yo en un 60% jaja.
Tuve que quitar todos los elementos de la pata 1 a la 4 del TL494 y hacer mi modificación.
El método que elegí para la regulación es con un optoacoplador (PS2501 lo quite de otra fuente de un aparato), puedo regular desde +-35V hasta +-60V, ahorita lo tengo en +-42V para alimentar el amplificador clase D No ucd de ejtagle.
Pd: Otra vez, gracias a DOSMETROS por proporcionarnos ésta información.


----------



## walter1959

hola, estuve leyendo lo que fueron dejando en este tema, y es el más aclaratorio de dudas sobre modificar fuentes de pc. Por lo tanto me gustaría plantearles mi problemita. tengo una notebook que necesita 19 V 4.75 A (90 w). Esta como mínimo 10 hs prendida ( le saco la batería) pero ya estoy cansado de que se queme la fuente original (golpes entonces salta el fusible, etc, cabe aclarar qeu tengo 3 hijos + señora). Me podrian explicar como modificar una fuente de pc atx para que me de esta tension y potencia ?. Necesito hacer esto pues la fuente de pc duraría mucho mas y no se calentaría cuando estoy cargando la batería, y como solución a tener el cargador original para cuando necesito llevar la notebook a algún lugar funcionando. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

JUANPAVQ dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, les cuento que ya pude regular al voltaje deseado, no entendía en un 70% como funcionaba el TL494 jaja pero me encontré en este mismo foro en este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/nesecito-tutorial-diseno-usar-tl494-pwm-44193/ el mensaje numero 3 de luisgrillo donde pone un pdf muy bueno y ahora lo entiendo pienso yo en un 60% jaja.
> Tuve que quitar todos los elementos de la pata 1 a la 4 del TL494 y hacer mi modificación.
> El método que elegí para la regulación es con un optoacoplador (PS2501 lo quite de otra fuente de un aparato), puedo regular desde +-35V hasta +-60V, ahorita lo tengo en +-42V para alimentar el amplificador clase D No ucd de ejtagle.
> Pd: Otra vez, gracias a DOSMETROS por proporcionarnos ésta información.


 

Fué un placer compartrlo con ustedes 




walter1959 dijo:


> hola, estuve leyendo lo que fueron dejando en este tema, y es el más aclaratorio de dudas sobre modificar fuentes de pc. Por lo tanto me gustaría plantearles mi problemita. tengo una notebook que necesita 19 V 4.75 A (90 w). Esta como mínimo 10 hs prendida ( le saco la batería) pero ya estoy cansado de que se queme la fuente original (golpes entonces salta el fusible, etc, cabe aclarar qeu tengo 3 hijos + señora). Me podrian explicar como modificar una fuente de pc atx para que me de esta tension y potencia ?. Necesito hacer esto pues la fuente de pc duraría mucho mas y no se calentaría cuando estoy cargando la batería, y como solución a tener el cargador original para cuando necesito llevar la notebook a algún lugar funcionando. Desde ya muchas gracias


 

Le tendris que levantar la masa a la salida del transformador de pulsos y rectificar y filtrar de los dos extremos que generan los + y - 12 V.

Poner ahora ese negativo a masa y un divisor de tensión desde el nuevo positivo hacia la pata 1 del TL494.

Eso de cambiar la masa está en un post de reforma para equipo de transmisión de 13,8 V y hay dos plaquitas de reforma que diseñó Bushell que están muy prácticas.

Saludos !


----------



## walter1959

gracias por contestar mi pregunta de manera tan rapida que deje en la discusion
voy a tratar de hacer lo que me indico, pero como vi que modificaban las cosas con la rama de 5 v para poder sacar los 5 amp que necesito. Otra de las cosas que siempre informaban eran que el de -12v tenia 0.5 amp.Si es posible me podria detallar cuales serian las soluciones para hacerlo con el de 5 v ( o en que temas podria llegar a estar). Desde ya muchas gracias y espero


----------



## DATAGENIUS

Hola camaradas (me siento ruso ) noto que se manejan muy bien con las fuentes atx, quiero plantearles una duda para que me orienten por favor.

Los ventiladores que vienen en cada fuente, hasta donde yo sé, son de 12v... y estos 12v son los mismos que se distribuyen hacia los periféricos (HDD, CDROM, etc) por los cables amarillo-negro, ¿estoy en lo correcto?

Lo que ocurre es que estoy revisando una atx que de vez en cuando su ventilador no gira, sin embargo la PC enciende, el CDROM arranca pero el HDD ha tenido problemas y suena como cuando se queda pegado.

La fuente tiene 3 meses de comprada, está con su sello de garantía y por lo que vi a través de la rejilla los cables del ventilador llegan a la PCB con un conector con una cera derretida para evitar que se salga o se mueva... 

No siempre se queda detenido el ventilador al arrancar la PC, pero cuando lo hace temo que falle el suministro de los 12v al HDD. Usé mi tester y medí los 12 cuando no arranca el ventilador y si están... pero qué casualidad que cuando no arranca ese ventilador el HDD presenta problemas hasta el punto que la BIOS no lo detecte... 

Puedo optar por cambiarla... pero es una fuente de las caras... dicen que son las del tipo "*potencia real*". En este sitio están sus datos y características.

 Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## gepelbaum

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Felicitaiones, no te quedaste esperando, buscaste y lo encontraste, muchos deberian seguir tu ejemplo, y no quejarse amargamente,
> 
> Cuenta como te ha ido, y si te parece bien postea los cambios que hiciste para que le sirvan al resto de la comunidad de foristas
> Un cordial saludo



Muchas gracias PandaCBA, si aun no subi nada es porque la termine reventando... comence a levantar componentes de la etapa de 5v y ahora la tension se clavo en 22V .. eso si... la pones en corto y no salta! le sigue dando!! pero no puedo bajar la tension..

termine colocando el pin 1 y 16 a masa, y la regulacion la hago con un pote en config divisor resistivo y del cursor voy a la 2 y 15 que son los amplificadores de error... pero ni se mosquea...
voy a seguir quemando... probando digo y cuando le case la vuelta subo data.

Saludos!!
nota: para que no se corte.. pin 4 a masa


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si pusiste la 1 y 16 a masa y le estás poniendo tensión a la 2 y la 15 , como la 1 y 16 nunca van a lograr alcanzar la referencia de la 2 y 15 , entonces trabaja al máximo sin regular , que es esa tensión de 22  volts.

Leete mejor el datashit del 494 porque estás entrando al revés en los comparadores.


----------



## gepelbaum

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si pusiste la 1 y 16 a masa y le estás poniendo tensión a la 2 y la 15 , como la 1 y 16 nunca van a lograr alcanzar la referencia de la 2 y 15 , entonces trabaja al máximo sin regular , que es esa tensión de 22  volts.
> 
> Leete mejor el datashit del 494 porque estás entrando al revés en los comparadores.




Como estas Dosmetros. si ya se que estoy al revez.. yo siempre hago todo asi! jajaj. pero esta configuracion la saque del datasheet mismo. Como mucho de ingles no se, tan solo lo basico. veo los esquemas y me mando.

Aca esta el datasheet de texas instruments http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/28816/TI/TL494.html
A ellos le funciono parece! 

A la noche cuando llego al qth me lo cambio como decis que de hecho, se que tenes razon pero no recuerdo haber probado esa configuracion asi con los ampli en paralelo. Despes te comento.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Na na na , eso que está en *ese* data*shit *, es un circuito de prueba MÍNIMO , no es un regulador funcional.

Pasate por aquí , o googleá "diseño con 494"

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/necesito-tutorial-diseno-usar-tl494-pwm-44193/


----------



## mendiola_loyola

Estimado todos:

Estoy usando una fuente de 550Watts para alimentar un equipo de comunicaciones de HF.

El problema que tengo es que el ripple llega a mas de 10mv Peak to Peak con un consumo 20A (150 mv peak to peak)

Hay alguna manera de reducir el ripple de las salida de 12 voltios de una fuente ATX 2.3?

Estoy probando con un condensador de 104 y 103 cerámico, son válidos estos valores o necesito condensadores cerámicos 105 y 106 adicionalmente.

Quiero reducir el ripple al máximo.

Saludos,
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## cristian_elect

Tendras que poner una bonina mas a la salida (>200uH) y de hay uno capacitor de 3300uF o mas  y unos capcitores ceramicos.
Hay mucha chatarra de las fuentes de PC hay un toroide grande ese sirve.


----------



## gepelbaum

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> Estimado todos:
> 
> Estoy usando una fuente de 550Watts para alimentar un equipo de comunicaciones de HF.
> 
> El problema que tengo es que el ripple llega a mas de 10mv Peak to Peak con un consumo 20A (150 mv peak to peak)
> 
> Hay alguna manera de reducir el ripple de las salida de 12 voltios de una fuente ATX 2.3?
> 
> Estoy probando con un condensador de 104 y 103 cerámico, son válidos estos valores o necesito condensadores cerámicos 105 y 106 adicionalmente.
> 
> Quiero reducir el ripple al máximo.
> 
> Saludos,
> Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
> Lima, Perú


Que tal Alfredo, queria aprovechar tu comentario para conocer como haces para medir el Ripple de la fuente.

Desde ya, muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

gepelbaum dijo:


> Que tal Alfredo, queria aprovechar tu comentario para conocer como haces para medir el Ripple de la fuente.
> 
> Desde ya, muchas gracias!


 
Osciloscopio . . .  sinó con un pequeño capacitor cerámico en serie y un BUEN tester que pueda medir altas frecuencias


----------



## gepelbaum

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Osciloscopio . . .  sinó con un pequeño capacitor cerámico en serie y un BUEN tester que pueda medir altas frecuencias



Como estas DOSMETROS, el osciloscopio ya lo tengo... pero como lo conecto?.

Le coloco una carga a la fuente y luego en las borneras coloco la punta  ydespues con los cursores me voy acercando hasta encerrar las puequeñas ondulaciones y listo?

Esta bien... no tengo un tektronic... es un owon de 60 Mhz.. aunque no sera de laboratorio, para aprender anda barbaro.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si así se hace 

Podes ver el riple con distintos niveles de carga .

Es un muy buen osciloscopio 

Saludos !


----------



## gepelbaum

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si así se hace
> 
> Podes ver el riple con distintos niveles de carga .
> 
> Es un muy buen osciloscopio
> 
> Saludos !




Ah bueno! una que le pego! jaja Muchas gracias!

Te debo si, ver lo que me pasaste del tl494, en la semana le meto para y te cuento.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## mendiola_loyola

gepelbaum dijo:


> Que tal Alfredo, queria aprovechar tu comentario para conocer como haces para medir el Ripple de la fuente.
> 
> Desde ya, muchas gracias!



El ripple lo mido con un osciloscopio, en modo AC.

El ripple con consumo de 20 amperios en 12V se dispara a mas de 100mv peak to peak.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## J2C

Pues 100mV PaP en 12 a 13.5V y con una carga mayor de 10A que seran usados en equipos de Radio no es algo grave por que no llega al 1%.

Las fuentes de alimentación por conmutación ó SMPS suelen tener ese nivel de riple.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## gino_kgx

Buenas! Despues de estar leyendo paginas y paginas, me sume al proyecto y empeze a modificar una fuente AT.
Los primeros resultados fueron muy satisfactorios, elevé un poco la frecuencia, y ahora estaba analizando el tema de la tensión.
Despues de reemplazar los capacitores, puse un preset al divisor de tension de la pata 1 del TL494. La tension de salida depende mucho de la carga que le ponga en 5V. Al parecer, a mayor carga en esta rama, mas se "estabiliza". Se ve en el osciloscopio que la forma de onda se va definiendo mas a medida que le incremento la carga. Si la carga es muy chica, (una R de 100ohm) incluso llega a hacer un "chirrido" bastante molesto.
De todas formas, con una carga considerable de un par de amperes en 5V, llego a regular a +-25V en la rama de los ex 12V. Pero aquí mi consulta. Hay una resistencia, de 15ohm, en serie con un cap. de 10nf, conectados a la salida de la rama de 12V del trafo. Esta resistencia era originalmente de 1W, y murió despues de haber echo estas modificaciones (ya estaba carbonizada =P). Estube haciendo pruebas con una de 2W, calentaba bastante también. Ahora le coloqué una de 5W, y la verdad calienta mas que cualquier otra cosa en la fuetnte.
¿Esto es normal?, ¿tienen idea de la funcion que cumple este conjunto RC?, ¿se les ocurre alguna modificacion para adaptarlo? Les dejo una imagen, con un esquema casi identico a mi fuente, en donde señalo dichos compoenentes molestos.
Tambien podran ver que hay un conjunto RC en paralelo con los bornes de entrada del trafo. Esta R también calienta bastante, pero fue siempre asi, desde que abrí la fuente, asi que supongo que no esta fuera de lo normal.
Gracias, y saludos a todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate si no se puso en corto el capacitor de 10 nFque va en serie , mejor cambialo

Saludos !


----------



## gino_kgx

Capacitor cambiado, el anterior no aparentaba estar en corto, la resistencia continua hasta las manos de temperatura =P (y eso que es de 5W). ¿Tenes idea de la funcion que cumple este circuito?. Podria contratar un par de matones de la mafia que me lo hagan desaparecer sin dejar rastro alguno . Se me ocurre que sea un filtro, el cual al haber modificado la frecuencia de trabajo este filtrando cosas que no deberia..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es un filtro , como aumentaste la frecuencia  probá de achicar . . . 5 nF


----------



## gino_kgx

Maravilloso dosmetros, era lo que estaba haciendo cuando lei tu respuesta. De forma correcta, cuando bajo la capacidad aumenta la caida de tension en el capacitor, y la R no se exige tanto.
De forma comparativa, agarre una fuente AT sin reformar, a la cual le medi 28,5Khz en el trafo, y me fije que tenia una tension de 28V en la salida del bobinado de 12. De los cuales caian practicamente todos (los 28V) en el cap. de 10nF (ademas esta fuente tenia una R de 4.7ohm, no de 15).
En mi fuente reformada (le aumente la frecuencia cambiando la resistencia de la pata 5 del TL494, siguiendo tus pasos en los comentarios anteriores) tengo 160Khz. A la salida del bobinado de 12, mido 100V (efectivos, que me marca el tester, con la regulación de la pata 1 del TL494 al maximo, utilizando un divisor con un preset de 47K y una R de 27K a los "12V").
Con los 10nF originales, caian solo unos 10V. Por ende la pobre resistencia estaba soportando unos 90V en 15ohm, 6A son mas que suficientes para calentarla bastante ).
Lo reemplaze con varios valores hasta llegar a 4.7pF. En este punto la fuente sigue funcionando bien, y la resistencia esta impecable. (lo unico extraño ahora es que pese a tener 100V entre bornes del bobinado de 12, entre un extremo y el punto medio del conjunto RC tengo 130V.. ¿?).
Como comente anteriormente, el conjunto RC del primario del trafo tambien tenia un problemilla de temperatura. Cambie el cap. de 1nF original por otro de 330pF 2Kv (tuve que desarmar unas cuantas cosas para conseguir uno de esos ), y 10 puntos, la R ya no calienta en absoluto.
Incluso noto ahora (luego de ambas reformas) que el ruido es mucho menor, y que los transistores de alta tension que antes entibiaban rapidamente, ahora estan helados.
Todavia tengo muchs dudas, como ser el capacitor de "soft-start" que le puse al TL494 (10uF, entre pata 3 y 14).. Horas despues lei lo que dijiste del circuito auto-oscilante que alimentaba la parte de control. La verdad que el mismo nunca me dio problemas, tampoco estoy muy seguro que este cumpliendo su funcion..
Tampoco llego a enteder concretamente el motivo de los inductores de salida. Tengo algunas fuentes que utilizan el inductor toroidal, seguido de otros bobinados mas en serie con la salida.. Otras que cuentan con una salida de 12V que ni siquiera pasan por el toroidal WTF! =P.
En fin, tengo que seguir probando y experimentando. Gracias DOSMETROS, por darme el empujoncito que necesitaba para ponerme a jugar con estas maravillas (bah, emujoncito, altos tutoriales los tuyos, muy utiles me fueron).
Voy a ver si puedo postear mas adelante los resultados de tanto manoseo a la pobre fuente. ¡Saludos!

Edit: Estube haciendo un par mas de pruebas y veo algo..curioso. La fuente la tengo funcionando a casi 200khz. Pero cuando conecto una carga, y voy siguiendo la tension de salida a medida que bajo la frecuencia, veo que aumenta.. Ej: Tengo 20V en 200Khz, y cuando bajo a los 60khz tengo 27V. Incluso noto que al agrgar mas carga, a menor frecuencia la tension cae menos.
Lei lo que hablaron con ezevalla, que a mayor frecuencia aumentaba el rendimiento, pero no entiendo de que forma. ¡Hasta los transistores calientan menos!.. ¿Sera que puedo sacar mas cantidad de corriente?..


----------



## elbausa

hola que mas amigos del foro necesito un poco de su ayuda estuve haciendo una modificación para la fuente de 40v +- pero queria como unos 15A asi que retire el núcleo para bobinar lo nuevamente la seccion de los 12v y funciono sin problemas lo regulaba con el control del KA7500 desde el pin 1 desde 5v hasta 35v cuando quise llegar a los 40v la fuente se apago y no me encendió mas pude ver que el KA7500 se alimentaba desde el bobinado de los 12v que en este caso los 40v llegaron directamente a este Ic pensé que se había quemado ya que excedi su alimentación pero lo reemplace y aun la fuente no arranca.


----------



## DOSMETROS

gino_kgx dijo:


> Maravilloso dosmetros, era lo que estaba haciendo cuando lei tu respuesta. De forma correcta, cuando bajo la capacidad aumenta la caida de tension en el capacitor, y la R no se exige tanto.
> De forma comparativa, agarre una fuente AT sin reformar, a la cual le medi 28,5Khz en el trafo, y me fije que tenia una tension de 28V en la salida del bobinado de 12. De los cuales caian practicamente todos (los 28V) en el cap. de 10nF (ademas esta fuente tenia una R de 4.7ohm, no de 15).
> En mi fuente reformada (le aumente la frecuencia cambiando la resistencia de la pata 5 del TL494, siguiendo tus pasos en los comentarios anteriores) tengo 160Khz. A la salida del bobinado de 12, mido 100V (efectivos, que me marca el tester, con la regulación de la pata 1 del TL494 al maximo, utilizando un divisor con un preset de 47K y una R de 27K a los "12V").
> Con los 10nF originales, caian solo unos 10V. Por ende la pobre resistencia estaba soportando unos 90V en 15ohm, 6A son mas que suficientes para calentarla bastante ).
> Lo reemplaze con varios valores hasta llegar a 4.7pF. En este punto la fuente sigue funcionando bien, y la resistencia esta impecable. (lo unico extraño ahora es que pese a tener 100V entre bornes del bobinado de 12, entre un extremo y el punto medio del conjunto RC tengo 130V.. ¿?).
> Como comente anteriormente, el conjunto RC del primario del trafo tambien tenia un problemilla de temperatura. Cambie el cap. de 1nF original por otro de 330pF 2Kv (tuve que desarmar unas cuantas cosas para conseguir uno de esos ), y 10 puntos, la R ya no calienta en absoluto.
> Incluso noto ahora (luego de ambas reformas) que el ruido es mucho menor, y que los transistores de alta tension que antes entibiaban rapidamente, ahora estan helados.
> Todavia tengo muchs dudas, como ser el capacitor de "soft-start" que le puse al TL494 (10uF, entre pata 3 y 14).. Horas despues lei lo que dijiste del circuito auto-oscilante que alimentaba la parte de control. La verdad que el mismo nunca me dio problemas, tampoco estoy muy seguro que este cumpliendo su funcion..
> Tampoco llego a enteder concretamente el motivo de los inductores de salida. Tengo algunas fuentes que utilizan el inductor toroidal, seguido de otros bobinados mas en serie con la salida.. Otras que cuentan con una salida de 12V que ni siquiera pasan por el toroidal WTF! =P.
> En fin, tengo que seguir probando y experimentando. Gracias DOSMETROS, por darme el empujoncito que necesitaba para ponerme a jugar con estas maravillas (bah, emujoncito, altos tutoriales los tuyos, muy utiles me fueron).
> Voy a ver si puedo postear mas adelante los resultados de tanto manoseo a la pobre fuente. ¡Saludos!
> 
> Edit: Estube haciendo un par mas de pruebas y veo algo..curioso. La fuente la tengo funcionando a casi 200khz. Pero cuando conecto una carga, y voy siguiendo la tension de salida a medida que bajo la frecuencia, veo que aumenta.. Ej: Tengo 20V en 200Khz, y cuando bajo a los 60khz tengo 27V. Incluso noto que al agrgar mas carga, a menor frecuencia la tension cae menos.
> Lei lo que hablaron con ezevalla, que a mayor frecuencia aumentaba el rendimiento, pero no entiendo de que forma. ¡Hasta los transistores calientan menos!.. ¿Sera que puedo sacar mas cantidad de corriente?..


 
Para tocarle la frecuencia yo lo hago con un preset y con la fuente cargada , porque vaya a saber la característica de ese nucleo .


----------



## elbausa

hola a todos queria hacer dos preguntas en especial al compañero dosmetros modifique la fuente para 40+- pero el problema es que cuando le aplico carga esta se me apaga y la otra pregunta es que si es posible modificar una fuente con el ic HS8108 de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

elbausa dijo:


> . . . cuando le aplico carga esta se me apaga y la otra pregunta es que si es posible modificar una fuente con el ic HS8108 de antemano muchas gracias


 

Seguramente te estés pasando de potencia y salta la protección.

En cuanto  al HS8108 , fijate el datasheet 

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&r...o7XPBw&usg=AFQjCNHW4QMfPxGaPYX6cRemAfLZehyBmQ


Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Una pregunta un tanto larga ¿si a las fuentes de PC AT le hace una carga ("caída") de por debajo del 60% esta no enciende? Pasaría lo mismo ¿si les agregas capasitores de mas de 6600μF al comenzar a cargarlos a los condensadores la misma detecta como sobre carga y corta en 200mS?((


----------



## Scooter

Lo normal es cargar un condensador con una resistencia no "a pelo"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sstc dijo:


> Pasaría lo mismo ¿si les agregas capasitores de mas de 6600μF al comenzar a cargarlos a los condensadores la misma detecta como sobre carga y corta en 200mS?((



Ese valor de capacidad (>6600uF) es prácticamente ridículo para una fuente conmutada ya que con valores mas bajos funciona perfectamente bien. Una SMPS es COMPLETAMENTE diferente de una fuente lineal convencional y el valor de la capacidad de filtrado se calcula diferente por que pertenece a un filtro Π LC


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , solo si la fuente es chica y se apaga para autoprotejerse durante los picos , en el caso de usarla para audio ; se puede colocar algún capacitor más grande que funcione a mode de "tanque de reserva" , pero debe implementarse el encendido gradual y además limitar los picos con alguna resistencia o inductor en serie antes del capacitor.

Pero no pretendan colocarle 60.000 + 60.000 uF a una PWM  :enfadado:


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , solo si la fuente es chica y se apaga para autoprotejerse durante los picos , en el caso de usarla para audio ; se puede colocar algún capacitor más grande que funcione a mode de "tanque de reserva" , pero debe implementarse el encendido gradual y además limitar los picos con alguna resistencia o inductor en serie antes del capacitor.
> 
> Pero no pretendan colocarle 60.000 + 60.000 uF a una PWM  :enfadado:



ja ja ja naaaa semejante capacitor no, si tres de 3300uF en paralelo no llego a miliF . Los que si es como dice tu el tema de los picos de alta intensidad en equipos de audio y mas cuando son woofer o sudsonicos te pegan un caida terrible en la fuente en fin gracias veré el sistema gradual de carga.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esa fuente debería funcionar con uno solo 3.300 por rama ,  y mejor serían 2 de 1.000 por rama.

La suma de capacitores más pequeños es mejor que uno grande.

Saludos !


----------



## elbausa

como están ya solucione el problema de que se me apagaba pero ahora al aplicarle carga en este caso un amplificador de 60w y la fuente me entrega 40v al conectarlo decae hasta 15v


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vas a tener que hacerle la regulación a la pata 1 del TL494


----------



## elbausa

ya hice esto y el voltaje positivo queda en 35 y el negativo en 42 pero con la carga se estabiliza pero decae mucho el voltaje 
PD= no he modificado la frecuencia del oscilador es la original que trae la fuente


----------



## osk_rin

que tal compañeros.

soy totalmente novato en estas cosas, y con el afán de aprender, me puse a leer todo el post, después de leer procedí a poner en practica lo visto en el foro, y me surgieron algunas dudas, primeramente busque entre mis cosas y me encontré una fuente AT de 200w, la desarme y analice el circuito, todo esta de acuerdo al post, disposiciones de patas voltajes inductores, circuito oscilador pero el tranformador principal, no tenia de la misma manera las conexiones de el punto "d" que va a tierra como detallo en la sig. fotografía:



solo es un cable todas las conexiones están dentro de el bobinado, lo que sale solo es un cable ya soldado :S
asi es que me puse a descuartizarlo, busque dentro del foro como desarmar el núcleo EI, y manos a la obra, solo meterlo a hervir en agua por unos 5 min y listo salio, flojito y cooperando jaja. el punto es que el bobinado, me confundieron las conexiones, este es el primario:



al menos esa es la primer parte del bobinado primario que tiene un total de 18 vueltas, lo que se me parecio en lo personal muy extraño fue que la seguntda parte del bobinado estaba hasta el fondo, :S, "debajo de las demas bobinas".
y despues dado que soy un novato en el tema me tope con las cintillas de cobre :S


otro bobinado constaba de dos pares de alambres cada par con cuatro vueltas ya no supe si era el de los 12V me hice un lió XD

otro bobinado era así iniciaba en una cinta de cobre y ala mitad de la cinta se encontraba conectado el punto "d" que es gnd..


y asi estaba el punto "d" conectado a mediacion de la cinta de cobre:



ya he leído un par de horas pero eso de las bobinas me causa confusión, no se si deba utilizar otra vez la cinta de cobre o esta hacia la misma función de un cable porque estaba aislada, y si la usaron para ahorrar espacio, no se :S  espero y me puedan orientar un poco me gustaría obtener 22+22 para unos tda2050, y supongo que tendría que hacer también los bobinados para la alimentación del oscilador y esas cosas, agradezco mucho su ayuda 

a por ultimo esta es la fuente en cuestión:


----------



## DOSMETROS

Medio primario está abajo y el otro medio arriba , digamos que le hace un sandwich al secundario.

La cinta es solo a los efectos de evitar interferencias si no tiene el otro extremo soldado a nada.

Para ± 22 solamente tenías que hacerle una rectificación nueva a +12 y -12 y ya lo tenías sin tocar el transformador. Ya que el voltaje se duplica al no estar regulado 

O sea con 4 díodos rápidos y dos capacitores de 1000 uF por 35 Vdc.

No tires esa fuente ya que le podés poner un transformador de otra fuente quemada .

Saludos !


----------



## osk_rin

asi es que la cajetie XD "lo arruine" bueno asi se aprende, y si lo re-bobino??
ó no es buena idea? considero que podria cambiar el calibre de el secundario de donde sacaria los +-22, cambiar el calibre del secundario con la finalidad de obtener los supuestos 200w que entrega la fuente en el bobinado de los +-22v,
me podrias por lo menos orientar en como hacer los calculos, o solo dejo las vueltas como se muetra en el esquema original. 





esto es con la finalidad de aprender porque es mas facil como lo mencionaste tu DOSMETROS. mejor saco otro nucleo y lo monto en la misma fuente .

gracias por la atencion


----------



## J2C

Osk_rin

Puedes hacer como dijo *2m* de colocar otro transformador, pero si tienes alambre deberias intentar rebobinarlo ya que tienes MUY CLARO todos los pasos del desarme y las posiciones siempre y cuando el nucleo no se haya roto.

No soy experto dado que no modifique ninguna, pero esos transformadores suelen estar tan justos que con los bobinados normales cubren toda la ventana libre, estimo que seria posible que no puedas pasar mas espiras.

En cuanto a la potencia, esas fuentes dan mucha mas corriente en los +5V que en los +12 y si te fijas, en la zona de 5V tiene tres alambres pero en la de 12 solo dos alambres.

Solo comento detalles, la verdadera experiencia sobre estas fuentes es del Master *2m*!.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## osk_rin

J2C.

el nucleo esta intacto, para ser la primera vez que desmonto uno, me salio muy bien no rompí nada .
muchas gracias por las sugerencias, lo que tengo en mente es hacer las bobinas de 5,3 v con un calibre mas delgado de alambre esos voltajes no los necesito, solo necesitaría el -12 para los previos pero de igual manera, no requiere mas de 1amp, y de esta manera ahorrar espacio para poner alambres mas gruesos para los +-22v, me explico?

creo que si es factible hacerlo de esa manera , no se que opinen los mas experimentados en el tema 
saludos.


----------



## J2C

Osk_Rin

Por ser la primera vez *EXCELENTE!!!* la recuperación del nucleo intacto, yo lo hice pure de ferrite al primero que intente.

Si bien no usaras las tensiones de +/-5V, esas espiras estan consideradas para junto con las otras de la salida de +/-12 para tener la tensión de +12/-12V en las fuentes comunes, creo que no podrias disminuir mucho el diametro de ese alambre.

Por otra parte, *2M* *aclaro bien* varias veces en este thread que sin colocar mas espiras, se conseguia una tensión del orden de 22 a 25 V en las tipicas salidas de +12/12V y que incluso no le habia encontrado la logica a eso. Es cuestión de re-leer el thread para no equivocarse.

También para los previos podrias colocar un simple regulador serie convencional tipo LM7812 con los cuidados del caso a la maxima tensión de entrada que tengas y te evitas todo el tema de derivaciones de los bobinados de transformador.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## osk_rin

j2c.

gracias por la orientacion, no soy peresoso, si leí todo el post pero ignore ese detalle que mecionas para obtener los  +-22v, ya tengo otro transformador que obtuve de otra fuente, all igual que los rectificadores y las inductancias para la salida de voltaje , haré las pruebas y comento como me fue.gracias por la atecion


----------



## DOSMETROS

A una fuente funcionando , y sin modificarle nada , le hacés otra nueva rectificación con 4 díodos rápidos y los dos capacitores de 1000 uF por 35 V y ya tenés tus ± 24 Vdc , ya lo han probado con el TDA2050.

Te tomás de las salidas del transformador para + y - 12 , se duplica la tensión.


----------



## osk_rin

el dia de hoy, procedi a hacer una nueva rectificación, para la fuente, utilice unos diodos rapidos, reciclados, pero algo no anda bien,
ya leí el hilo completo y termine hecho un lío, les comento que antes de hacer preguntas tontas pe puse a leer pero, no entiendo aun :S

con la primera fuente, a la que le arruine el transformador, lo reemplace con uno de otra fuente y lo que hice fue lo siguiente sin modificar nada:
agregue la nueva etapa rectificadora a la fuente tome gnd, y los otros dos cables los conecte, a las pistas donde sale el voltaje para el  rectificador de los 12v(las dos pistas que se conectan a los ánodos del diodo), encendí la fuente y me dio 24v. al conectarle carga el voltaje caía a 3.8 :S
concluí que fue por el trafo que reemplace, pensé ok  mejor tomo otra fuente, y agarre otra fuente, esa la deje 



y después tome otra fuente, é hice lo mismo, pero esta vez me dio un voltaje de +-30v :S,

nota: el rectificado esta hecho provisionalmente, solo para prueba, le hacen falta  algunas cosillas 
y me pregunto como podre bajar ese voltaje
¿lo regulo agregando el divisor resistivo en la pata uno del integrado TL494? 
¿el punto de referencia lo tomo aparir de los +30 de ser posible para modificar el voltaje?
necesito como máximo +-24
me cuestiono eso porque he leído que hacen algo así para los +-44v

agrego, se me ha hecho algo complicado de entender el tema puesto á lo poco gráfico e ilustrativo del tema, para un novato como yo, se le hara complicado estarse imaginado todo, y sin ver nada en practica.
escribo esto, puesto que el tema esta destinado para "novatos" en esta materia (ni tan novatos porque para empezar hay que saber un poco mas de lo basico respecto a la electrónica )

un gran saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hasta donde vas , estás bien , mi consejo es que la dejes así y hagas el amplificador con los LM1875 que si soportan 30+30 , usa el mismo circuito que el TDA2050.

Para trabajar más tranquilo todavía podrías usar el LM3875.

Fijate en el datasheet si esos díodos reciclados soportan los 30 V.

Te felicito che , con nada te hiciste una fuente de más de 50 dólares 

Saludos !


----------



## osk_rin

DOSMETROS.

ok, seguiré tu recomendación  ahi tengo un amplificador de auto, que tiene quemada la fuente y la usare para alimentarlo, solo me interesaba curiosear con eso de la regulación, pero por ahí tengo otras fuentes con que probar  solo me interesaba que me respondieras si podía modificar el voltaje de esa manera, pero bueno tendré que aprender aunque queme la fuente jajaja.
y los diodos rápidos que use claro que los investigue antes de usarlos, no soy tan tan, novato hago las cosas prudencialmente jaja XD. Aquí están sus características.

F12C20 12A 200V, BYW99-W 35A-200V, STPS30L40-CW 30A-40V

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ok , el de 40 V te queda medio justo , se recomienda 4 veces más.

Se puede regular esa tensión , primero hay que toquetear el transformador sin desarmarlo , eso está en la modificación para 44+44 , y luego regularlo empleando el PCB que gentilmente hizo Bushell.

Saludos !


----------



## osk_rin

con la novedad, ya probé la fuente con carga le conecte un amplificado de auto que tengo por ahí de algunos 60w, pero varia demasiado el voltaje apneas subí el volumen un poco y rondaba por los 22v, subí un poco mas y cayo hasta los 16v :S cuando inicialmente proporcionaba los 30, se que no era de esperarse que se mantuviera, pero tampoco me esperaba que bajara hasta los +-16v :S
este fue el escenario de prueba:



asi es como tengo las conexiones en la fuente:


y por ultimo los integrados de la fuente que son:



seguiré leyendo...



un breve video, donde le subo un poquito al amplificador y cae el voltaje hasta los 15v, el sonido se corta un poco pero es porque el voltaje ya es muy bajo :S


----------



## DOSMETROS

Medí la tensión en la pata 1 del 494 , puede ser 5 o 2,5 V 

Luego hacés un divisor de tensión desde los +30 V , calculalo para obtener para obtenes 27V y lo pones en la para 1 desconectando lo que había.


----------



## osk_rin

ya medí la tensión en la pata 1 es de 2.5v efectivamente, en un momento mas me pongo a buscar eso del calculo para obtener la tensión deseada en la pata 1 del 494, 

aunque según las indicaciones de cacho,yo entendí lo siguiente:
después de haber soldado la resistencia a los +30v, la conecto a un extremo del preset, el otro extremo lo mando a tierra,a continuacion soldo la pata central y la conecto a el pin 1 del 949. 

para ajustar recorro el preset, cercano a el punto de tierra,enciendo la fuente, si arranca ok medir el voltaje, e ir variando la resistencia hasta obtener el voltaje deseado deseado.

eso fue lo que entendi :S


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con un divisor de 39 k y 4k7 la regulás en 25 V .


----------



## osk_rin

Perfecto.
probare el día de mañana o hasta que el tiempo me deje 

y ya me puse a releer otra vez, jiji como tú fuiste redundante a lo largo del hilo con lo de la calidad de la regulación, y me comentaste acerca de la placa del compañero BUSHELL que menciona en el post _216_

me animare por hacer la plaquita, y a reemplazar el 494 al final menciona que esa plaquita es universal para cualquier modificacion y obtener el voltaje deseado , solo que me parece que el compañero no subió el pcb me tocara hacer una copia en el proteus-ares, haber como me sale, y estoy trabajando en la placa para la rectificación, bueno real mente trabajo en una adaptación de unos pcb’s ya hechos  solo eso. cuando tenga el trabajo listo comparto las placas adaptadas

saludos.  Y gracias por la paciencia compañero DOSMETROS, mi más sincero reconocimiento


----------



## BUSHELL

Acá la tienes. Basta imprimir tal cual esté el pdf. Se utiliza el método de la plancha, haces el ataque químico y listo.

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

bushell.

muchas gracias, ya quiero terminar el proyecto pero desgraciadamente la escuela y el trabajo no me dejan mucho tiempo, apenas termine los exámenes finales y lo termino como debe de ser 

gracias por la atención compañeros, saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

hoy en un tiempo libre le hice el divisor de voltaje con los valores de resistencias que me dio el compañero DOSMETROS, a la fuente pero no arranco , solo se daba un puchesito el ventilador y era todo lo que hacia no pude conectare carga a la rama de los +12v o los 5v puesto que no tenia nada a la mano, definitivamente tendre que hacer la plaquita diseñada por BUSHELL.


----------



## megas

Hola, pues yo ya arme otra version de mi amplificador.. mas simple y pues tengo en una fuente que esta con +-29v( que le baje a 27.5v) un LM 4766 y un TDA1514 y otra de 14v en la que tengo un TA8264 y pues no se si aguante la fuente de 360wtts que tiene +-27v con esos dos integrados.. 














la fuente tiene 2 capacitores de 2200uf/50v  y el LM4766 2 de 1000uf/50v  el TDA1514 dos de 2200uf/35v, sera suficiente ?


----------



## osk_rin

ya hice pruebas pero, no he tenido exito con las fuentes que tengo no las he podido regular  saltan las proteciones y no he podido solucionarlo con los integrados tl494 y el LM339n ya he leido al respecto, algnos comentan que hay que mandar a masa la pata 4 del TL494, pero no me ha funcionado no he encontrado el diagrama para quitar las proteccione y el articulo que subio EZ aun no he leido en totalidad seguire probando e investigando para hacer funcionar una al menos jaja,

me he dado cuenta que los que no han tenido problemas con modificar la fuente es porque la misma solo cuenta con un 494 no hay mas que eso, y son obvias las resistencias que llegan a la pata 1 jeje seguire intentando 

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

la meta era obtener una fuente de +25 y -25 ,toquete la pata uno del tl494 y regule la fuente en +15 volt ,luego le puse los diodos para obtener la rama de -15 ,funciono ,
luego saque dos cables ''gordos'' desde las patitas f f  (sin tocar el transformador)le puse los diodos y obtuve una rama de +35 volt y otra de -24 ,no descubrí el motivo de porque la diferencia de 10 volt ,alguna idea ?



ya lo descubrí ,depende del diodo,les puse todos iguales y quedo en +27 -27


----------



## DOSMETROS

Desde* f f'* tenés que poner un* puente* rectificador y dos capacitores electrolíticos a masa para obtener el ± 25 Vdc . . .  sin regular 

Ya te lei que eran los díodos distintos  , metele carga a ver que pasa.


----------



## el-rey-julien

le puse carga y la tencion bajo a 13 volt,voy a poner una r y un preset desde el + 25 hacia la pata 1 asi regulo la tencion y veo como se comporta la fuente


----------



## el-rey-julien

de la rama positiva la fuente regula a 20 volt ,cargando las dos ramas con una igual ,queda asi +20 -14 
voy a probar con otra fuente


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponele en serie algunos de los bobinados de 5 v que están en paralelo.


----------



## osk_rin

yo intento con una fuente de una pc DELL modelo *DELL  PS 5201 7D* tiene un oscilador muy raro, (almenos para mi) es el  TSM110CM y tiene una `plaquita de control la fuente que esta madia rara ya la he analizadopero nadamas no se que onda con ella, esto es todo lo que he encontrado de diagrama:




y aqui hay un hilo de la reparacion de la misma pero no se como hacer para regularla 
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic312724.html


----------



## DOSMETROS

Osk-rin , a veces ponerse a aprender una fuente rara solo para modificarla , es demasiado trabajo.

Mi mejor consejo es que le pongas en serie los bobinados de 5 V que están en paralelo y/o los de 7 (de la parte de 12 V ) y con eso hagas una rectificación y filtros nuevos aparte.

Te queda una fuente doble de 25 o 30 o 44 V (dependiendo de cuantos hayas puesto en serie) , pero regulada desde los 5 y los 12 V 

Saludos !


----------



## osk_rin

perfecto dosmetros, la verdad no he podido, con las fuentes de pc, he leido lo del foro y tambien he investigado, pero no he conseguido lo que yo quiero .
siguiendo con las fuentes raras tengo otra que me regalaron, los tr primarios son mosfet, estafuente falla con la pc, pero sola no, le he conectado 80w de carga en los +12v  y funciona perfecto aqui unas fotos:





y aqui adjunto una foto con lo que he identificado en la placa, ya medi é identifique lo que se ve en la foto.





link imagen en tamaño completo:
http://i41.tinypic.com/33beah3.jpg
hoja de datos del ic ps113:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/307250/SITI/PS113.html


----------



## ranaway

Hola Amigos, estoy modificando 2 fuentes nuevas Compucase de 500W (en la placa dicen 350w), en este caso son con tl494+339, hasta ahora he modificado el trafo pero como tenia 2 alambres en los 7V y 4 en los 5v pude poner en serie esos 4 alambres de 2 en 2 quedando 5+7+5+pm+5+7+5 de doble alambres no se si se entiende, estoy modificando para llegar a 34+34V en ambas fuentes y hacer una megafuente de 68+68 poniendo ambas en serie, ya saque los cables de los bobinados extra y quite los diodos grandes para poner diodos de 1A en las 3 salidas (+12, +5 y +3,3), hasta ahi estoy, las fuentes encienden normalmente y tienen todos los voltajes bien, el proximo paso es hacer la salida para la tension nueva, mi consulta es la siguiente, me gustaria regular la tension desde los +/-34V a traves de un opto que me quedaron varios de las fuentes qe destripe, quisiera saber como aplicarlo a esta fuente, tengo una idea de como podria ir por el esquema de Mariano en la fuente DC DC, pero como el integrado es otro quisiera saber como aplica para este caso.
ya lei todo el tema varias veces y me quedo claro lo del KA431 pero no vi esquema de la regulacion optoacoplada ya que con el KA regula desde una sola rama.

Cuando encuentre el cable de la camara subo las fotos de como van las placas.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me parece que te conviene hacerlas de 68 Vdc cada una y luego ponerlas en serie.

En ese caso con un opto en cada una estarías perfectamente.


----------



## ranaway

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me parece que te conviene hacerlas de 68 Vdc cada una y luego ponerlas en serie.
> 
> En ese caso con un opto en cada una estarías perfectamente.



Vos decis haciendo las 2 positivas con doble rectificacion y juntar el + de una con el - de la otra? O como era mi idea de hacer las 2 de +/-34 y juntar el +34 de una con el -34 de la otra y usar esa union de punto medio, a vos te parece que la primer opcion funcionaria mejor?  
De esa manera puedo usar un zener fijo y un TL431 para regular solo por positivo. Que valor me recomendas de Zener, te paso la modificacion de la regulacion con el valor que necesito.


Saludos y gracias por la pronta respuesta.


----------



## osk_rin

por lo visto nadie ha modificado una de esas  me tocara experimentar solo, si aprendo algo nuevo lo comparto con ustedes compañeros.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El TL431 solo puede regular hasta 36 V , así que yo pondría un zener de 40 V.

En realidad estamos diciendo lo mismo , ya que de extremo a extremo van a tener 68 Vdc y en tu caso quedarían 4 capacitores en serie de mayor valor y menor tensión.

Otra solución es ponerles de a un alambre en el transformador y hacer dos fuentes independientes de 68 + 68 , una para cada amplificador.

No te olvides de hacerle el arranque suave.

No hace falta capacitores taaaaaan grandes de filtro y además es preferible sumar dos o tres de 1.000 uF en paralelo y no uno de 4700 uF.


----------



## megas

osk_rin dijo:


> perfecto dosmetros, la verdad no he podido, con las fuentes de pc, he leido lo del foro y tambien he investigado, pero no he conseguido lo que yo quiero .
> siguiendo con las fuentes raras tengo otra que me regalaron, los tr primarios son mosfet, estafuente falla con la pc, pero sola no, le he conectado 80w de carga en los +12v y funciona perfecto aqui unas fotos:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64268
> 
> 
> 
> y aqui adjunto una foto con lo que he identificado en la placa, ya medi é identifique lo que se ve en la foto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link imagen en tamaño completo:
> http://i41.tinypic.com/33beah3.jpg
> hoja de datos del ic ps113:
> http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/307250/SITI/PS113.html


 

segun el diagrama de ic de control: 




el propio integrado se alimenta de los 12v y podria suponer que esa fuente podria tener que en ves de hilos de cobre para el devanado de salida tuviera una lamina de cobre... como la otra fuente que te toco.
si tu fuente tuviera los hilos acostumbrados: 3 hilos para 5-0-5 v , 2 hilos para 12-0-12v ... podrias poder modificar y escapar del ic




, de otro modo tienes que influir en los optoacopladores directamente para el control de voltage de la fuente y protecciones.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> El TL431 solo puede regular hasta 36 V , así que yo pondría un zener de 40 V.
> 
> En realidad estamos diciendo lo mismo , ya que de extremo a extremo van a tener 68 Vdc y en tu caso quedarían 4 capacitores en serie de mayor valor y menor tensión.
> 
> Otra solución es ponerles de a un alambre en el transformador y hacer dos fuentes independientes de 68 + 68 , una para cada amplificador.
> 
> No te olvides de hacerle el arranque suave.
> 
> No hace falta capacitores taaaaaan grandes de filtro y además es preferible sumar dos o tres de 1.000 uF en paralelo y no uno de 4700 uF.


 podria influir la bobina de filtro donde convergen los bobinados de todos los voltages de la fuente si se hicieran.. de diferente numeros de vueltas?..

 quisiera usar el numero de vueltas de los 5v para 14v y las vueltas de 12v para 22v y asi tener en una sola fuente 14v simples y una ampliacion con un hilo de 3vueltas de los 5v para que salgan + - 22v 10amp amperes en 12v y 10amp en + -22v


----------



## osk_rin

megas dijo:


> segun el diagrama de ic de control:
> 
> el propio integrado se alimenta de los 12v y podria suponer que esa fuente podria tener que en ves de hilos de cobre para el devanado de salida tuviera una lamina de cobre... como la otra fuente que te toco.
> si tu fuente tuviera los hilos acostumbrados: 3 hilos para 5-0-5 v , 2 hilos para 12-0-12v ... podrias poder modificar y escapar del ic
> 
> , de otro modo tienes que influir en los optoacopladores directamente para el control de voltage de la fuente y protecciones.



 Así es que estará medio difícil ajustar esta fuente?
como para darme una idea. Como será el arreglo de los opto acopladores, trae 3, o consideras demasiado  laborioso moverle a los mismos?
o tendré que buscar otra fuente  más vieja


----------



## megas

osk_rin dijo:


> Así es que estará medio difícil ajustar esta fuente?
> como para darme una idea. Como será el arreglo de los opto acopladores, trae 3, o consideras demasiado laborioso moverle a los mismos?
> o tendré que buscar otra fuente más vieja


 bastante, si considero que podria estar igual de principiante que tu, tenia dos de esas fuentes eran HP, y pues a una maximo le saque 16v, pero sin protecciones lo cual no me gustaba ya que cualquier cosa y podria volarme en la cara algo,
 y pues me cayeron como del cielo 3 con el ic sg6105 que en ese tipo uso incluso las protecciones del ic..la de 12v y la de -12v... y se alimenta de los 5vsb y es como el 494 solo que con mas cosas integradas, si tuvieras la fuente con 494, podrias usar las propias protecciones, es solo cuestion de donde sacar los voltages que no usaras, y que quieres proteger.
lo principal es el transformador, que sea de hilos.


----------



## osk_rin

perfecto!

muchas gracias compañero megas por las sugerencias, mas tarde voy al trabajo ahi hay por montones de fuentes de todos tipos, buscare una con ese integrado, y mas tarde comento, no me puedo quedar con la espinita de porder modificar una de estas fuentes


----------



## ranaway

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El TL431 solo puede regular hasta 36 V , así que yo pondría un zener de 40 V.
> 
> En realidad estamos diciendo lo mismo , ya que de extremo a extremo van a tener 68 Vdc y en tu caso quedarían 4 capacitores en serie de mayor valor y menor tensión.
> 
> Otra solución es ponerles de a un alambre en el transformador y hacer dos fuentes independientes de 68 + 68 , una para cada amplificador.
> 
> No te olvides de hacerle el arranque suave.
> 
> No hace falta capacitores taaaaaan grandes de filtro y además es preferible sumar dos o tres de 1.000 uF en paralelo y no uno de 4700 uF.



Bien, voy a probar como decis vos, hoy le saque la parte de 3.3V y saque un diodo para que el + y -12 queden parejos (el -12 tenia un diodo que lo bajaba ,7V mas que el +12) el equema de mis fuentes es muy parecido al microlab 350W solo que tiene diodos de mas amperaje y algunos faltantes como el filtro de entrada y los capacitores que juntan las masas del primario y el secundario pero funcionan bien igual. 
Voy a comprar diodos dobles con los anodos unidos para las ramas negativas de 10A 200V y voy a poner a funcionar a ver que hace. le voy a poner 2x1000uf por cada 34V quedaria 4000uf por cada 68V decis que alcanzara con eso?

Gracias por la mano, cuando tenga novedades y fotos las posteo.



osk_rin dijo:


> por lo visto nadie ha modificado una de esas  me  tocara experimentar solo, si aprendo algo nuevo lo comparto con ustedes  compañeros.



Amigo antes de meter mano a las que tengo encontre dos usadas hermosas pero resultaron tener un TL3845 cada una, una pesadilla, creo que ni Half-bridge son, el bobinado es rarisimo.. les cambie los ventiladores y algunos caps hinchados y las volvi a poner con las que son SOLO para PC...

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

ranaway dijo:


> le voy a poner 2x1000uf por cada 34V quedaria 4000uf por cada 68V decis que alcanzara con eso?


 
Si , te alcanza , además ponele de 10 uF , de 1 uF y de 100 nF para el ruido 

En los 68 te quedan solo 1.000 , no te olvides que van en serie , pero no te preocupes que el amplificador usa alternadamente +34 y -34 y esos tienen 2.000 uF cada uno.

Aquí los capacitores no se calculan como en las fuentes convencionales .


----------



## osk_rin

Me lleva la P*** con estas fuentes acabo de conseguir otra y me encuentro un Ci muy raro que no encuentro datasheet por ningún lado, el Ci es DR-C2002:enfadado: investigue y encontré algo a cerca del DR-B2002 y decía que el pin de referencia era el 14 pero la fuente no arranca así, funcionando normal me entrega 30V la fuente, con el puente rectificador aparte, pero no la pude regular con el divisor de voltaje. la fuente no arranca  
   es una acteck lc-a300atx
la ultima opcion sera dejarla directa y aplicarle carga a una de las ramas de 5 o 12v para que no varie mucho el voltaje y mantenga la corriente, 

compañero megas tienes experiencia con estas?

saludos.


----------



## megas

osk_rin dijo:


> Me lleva la P*** con estas fuentes acabo de conseguir otra y me encuentro un Ci muy raro que no encuentro datasheet por ningún lado, el Ci es DR-C2002:enfadado: investigue y encontré algo a cerca del DR-B2002 y decía que el pin de referencia era el 14 pero la fuente no arranca así, funcionando normal me entrega 30V la fuente, con el puente rectificador aparte, pero no la pude regular con el divisor de voltaje. la fuente no arranca
> 
> ya me frustre  no puedo hacer lo que quiero que es regularla  esta es la fuente en cuestion:
> 
> 
> es una acteck lc-a300atx
> 
> la ultima opcion sera dejarla directa y aplicarle carga a una de las ramas de 5 o 12v para que no varie mucho el voltaje y mantenga la corriente,
> 
> compañero megas tienes experiencia con estas?
> 
> saludos.


Para eso tambien tenemos google y sentido comun:

ATX switching supplies with DR B2002 (marked 2002), AT2005 (2005) and its equivalents LPG899 and WT7520. Theese supplies use bipolar junction transistors (BJT) of NPN type. 





checa el sitio.. checa las imagenes.. y toma mediciones, planea lo que debes cambiar, donde te puedes saltar, y que podrias usar. tienes que emular los voltages de entrada de los pines 3,4,6, 10 y 11 y de ahi puedes hacer cambios y segun con el voltage que quieras podrias usar el pin 6 o 4 con un divisor de voltage para que quede siguiendo el esquema de trabajo de DOSMETROS.


----------



## osk_rin

la parte del circuito donde va el CI es igual, mismos valores de capacitores a exepcion de algún valor de resistencias, pero lo demás igual, ya me pase un buen rato dandole vueltas y siguiendo las pistas, para saber a donde van, que conectan etc. 

pero no se por donde empezar me has dicho que emular los voltajes de los pines 3,4,6,10 y 11 y un divisor de voltaje en el 6 ó 4, pero según yo seria mas adecuado en el 6 no?

o me funcionaria de igual manera el circuito modificado anteriormente posteado aquí, porque no tengo muy claro que hacer para emular los voltajes, lo único que se me ocurre es ponerle un 7812 y de ahie bajar el voltaje con resistencias o diodos en serie, tal vez zener's o algo por el estilo
Ver el archivo adjunto 33220

 ya quiero modificar mi primer fuente jeje

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

gran éxito¡¡¡¡
logre modificar la fuente de pc,luego de romper unas cuantas,una de las fuentes viejas funcionando ,le regule a 15 volt ,luego sin tocar el transformador le puse un diodo a cada unas de las salidas ,un toroide de otra fuente ,luego otro puente mas y tengo ±37 vcc
sin regular los 37 volt ,lo cargue con un ampli con tda7294 y funciona de diez ¡¡¡¡¡
muchas gracias a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ah Ok , como es de las viejas no protesta por sobretensión 

¡ Que disfrutes tu fuente de CERO pesos !


----------



## el-rey-julien

solo compre los filtros ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ costo 4 pesos = gratis ,voy por la segunda ,pero con fuente mas nuevas ,de las viejitas no me quedo ninguna ,gracias nuevamente


----------



## ranaway

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> yo le compre a un carrito botellero  6 por 50 pesos y le encargue que me junte mas,de las 6 una sola no funcionaba



No sabia que en madagascar habia botelleros...  Yo las capturo de mi trabajo, aca lo que no funcioina se tira. Estoy detras de una fuente de HP ML350 de 1000W (+12.15V --> 82.3A Max) que volvio como "sin reparacion", espero poder salvajearla a ver que tiene adentro, tengo una nueva 0km pero no me da para abrirla. 

Saludos!

EDIT: Si me dio para abrirla, pongo fotos del Celu de no muy buena calidad.


----------



## megas

osk_rin dijo:


> la parte del circuito donde va el CI es igual, mismos valores de capacitores a exepcion de algún valor de resistencias, pero lo demás igual, ya me pase un buen rato dandole vueltas y siguiendo las pistas, para saber a donde van, que conectan etc.
> 
> pero no se por donde empezar me has dicho que emular los voltajes de los pines 3,4,6,10 y 11 y un divisor de voltaje en el 6 ó 4, pero según yo seria mas adecuado en el 6 no?
> 
> o me funcionaria de igual manera el circuito modificado anteriormente posteado aquí, porque no tengo muy claro que hacer para emular los voltajes, lo único que se me ocurre es ponerle un 7812 y de ahie bajar el voltaje con resistencias o diodos en serie, tal vez zener's o algo por el estilo
> Ver el archivo adjunto 33220
> 
> ya quiero modificar mi primer fuente jeje
> 
> saludos



huy, estas perdido.... el DR-C2002, se alimenta de 5vsb(fuente chiquita), asi que tu ultima imagen sobre el 494,ka7500.. nada que ver.
 
los 5v de salida que monitorea el ic, se toman de la fuente 5vsb(dificil de haber pensado?)
los 3.3v se sacan de dos resistencias de 1.5k y 4.7k, asi tienes ...cuanto?3.4v algo asi.. donde lo conectas?

le averiguas
ahi con eso ya tienes para poder modificar las resistencias de entrada del pin 14
lo demas seria llevarte de la mano, y no es poslitica del foro parece.


----------



## Nilfred

ranaway dijo:


> salvajearla


 ¿Argentino?  Del Ingles:
Salvage (#5): Cualquier cosa que se ha puesto a buen uso que de otro modo habría sido desechada.

Acá creo que le decimos simplemente "rescatarla"


----------



## osk_rin

bueno ya me puse a hacer la tarea jaja, bueno aqui esta lo que he entendido hasta ahora:
primeramente este era el original:

y este es el de los cambios:

voy bien?? 

en el pin 14 donde va el divisor resistivo he puesto una resistencia de 39k y 4k7 para regular como en 25v aprox: segun la formula:
*R2 = [(Vout * R1)/Vref] – R1
R2 =(( 25 * 4700 ) / 2.5) - 4700 = 42300ohmios* (valor comercial proximo 39k)


----------



## megas

osk_rin dijo:


> bueno ya me puse a hacer la tarea jaja, bueno aqui esta lo que he entendido hasta ahora:
> primeramente este era el original:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64389
> y este es el de los cambios:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 64390voy bien??
> 
> en el pin 14 donde va el divisor resistivo he puesto una resistencia de 39k y 4k7 para regular como en 25v aprox: segun la formula:
> *R2 = [(Vout * R1)/Vref] – R1*
> *R2 =(( 25 * 4700 ) / 2.5) - 4700 = 42300ohmios* (valor comercial proximo 39k)


mmnn vas mejorando, eso es bueno, un poco de esfuerzo y eso es bueno.. y me equivoque en los valores de las resistencias que te di:
es 470Ω no 4.7k




sobre las resistencias para medir el voltage negativo.. quitalas no hay problema solo miden el bajon de voltage cuando el negativo se ba a tierra. 
primero fijate que arranque, y despues sigues con el aumentar el voltage.. y si aumentas, y quieres usar el sensor de 12v del ci pin 6, pues te vas con un divisor resistivo y asi.
otra.. no dejes los electroliticos de 16v te estallaran.. cambialos y has todo poco a poco. vas bien.. 
juega quema y aprende.


----------



## osk_rin

megas
gracias a tu ayuda compañero voy entendiendo un poco mas, 
solo me quedan un par de dudas, 
los 12v que entran al pin 6 lo dejo asi? o igual lo emulo? me comentas que los voltajes negativos que entran por le mismo pin son para detectar bajas en el voltaje, 
ese +12v tambien es para lo mismo entonces?

al igual con los 3.3 y 3.3vsb los conecto con los emulados?? o lo dejo como esta?


----------



## megas

osk_rin dijo:


> megas
> gracias a tu ayuda compañero voy entendiendo un poco mas,
> solo me quedan un par de dudas,
> los 12v que entran al pin 6 lo dejo asi? o igual lo emulo? me comentas que los voltajes negativos que entran por le mismo pin son para detectar bajas en el voltaje,
> ese +12v tambien es para lo mismo entonces?
> 
> al igual con los 3.3 y 3.3vsb los conecto con los emulados?? o lo dejo como esta?


 los conectas, y cortas los que sean de salida hacia los sensores, y prendes la fuente.
si todo va bien encendera, y podras seguir con los cambios no vayas directamente hacia los 25v.. primero fijate si puedes anular las protecciones pero dejas una para que no se te queme la fuente.






con un resistor multivuelta, podrias empezar a subir poco a poco el voltage, viendo si no zumba la fuente.. sino huele a quemado.. etc.. y si la fuente prendio ya emulando los voltages 5v y 3.3v.. podrias empezar a quitar componentes y meter otros. 
siguele dando.. tu puedes, date mañas.


----------



## osk_rin

ya camino mi fuente 

creo que queme el integrado DR-C2002, al hacer el primer divisor de voltaje, cuando regrese todo a como estaba, la conecte y la encendi, sorpresa no encendio, procedi a mevir los +5vsb y si estaban presentes, despues medi la pata uno del integrado donde deberia de haber 5v que provienen de el +5vsb pero no los habia revise en busca de las causas y la resistencia que figura en el esquema como 36 que es de 10ohms estaba muuy caliente, asi es que coclui que el integrado esta en corto  y el problema sera encontrar otro integrado igual


----------



## pandacba

Trata de buscar fuenes que tengan componentes fácil de reemplazar, porque puedes tenerla lista y luego culaquier imponderable te la deja fuera de servicio y todo el trabajo que pasaste al agua

Trata que tenga CI como TL494 o alguno de los SG, también loa KA, que son utilzados masivamente en fuentes


----------



## osk_rin

otra vez yo compañeros vuelvo con esta fuente otra vez, creí que la había estropeado, como le hice modificaciones no exitosas,(sin saber) la volví a dejar tal y como estaba "haber si funcionaba" y pues cuando termine la conecte y FUNCIONO!  el problema era que cuando le ponía carga a los +12v se apagaba, ya con un poco mas de conocimientos me puse a indagar porque y solucione el problema ya funciona normal mente, ahora regreso nuevamente con ella y con un poco mas de conocimientos gracias a el compañero DOSMETROS por sus aportes pero gracias principalmente al al compañero MEGAS que me oriento 

bueno el caso es que el compañero megas me facilito una pagina en el post anterior y ahi fue donde encontré el diagrama de esa fuente pero como aun no dejo de ser un novato me he mareado con el diagrama  quisiera poder quitar las protecciones de sobre voltaje en la fuente para poder obtener el deseado para mis necesidades. 
supongo que las protecciones están regidas por el lm339, pero como las quito o las truco no tengo una idea clara: 


este es el diagrama completo de la fuente:





tamaño completo de la imagen  AQUÍ

saludos y gracias por la atención


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mega las lleva bien .

Mirá que la complican , el cable de encendido PS ON en vez de verde es marrón .

Hay muchas maneras de modificar una fuente , en definitiva todo el control del TL494 es:

Pata 1 y 2 , amplificador de error para regular Voltaje en general.
Pata 15 y 16 , otro amplificador de error idéntico ,en general se usa para limitar Corriente.
Pata 3 realimentación de los comparadores.
Pata 13 habilita o no la salida.
Pata 4 controla el death time-tiempo muerto.

Pobá de cortar la conección 10 de ese módulo que va a la union de los transistores Q1 y Q606 y contame que pasa .

Ezavalla puso en algún post un link de una página que explicaban como desabilitar todas las protecciónes. 


Saludos !


----------



## Nilfred

nanchoxl dijo:
			
		

> quisiera que alguien me explicara para que son estos cables, como q*UE* funcion tiene a*H* y el volta*J*e de antemano gracias


Son los famosos P8 y P9 del año del ñaupa.  ¡Es una fuente AT!


----------



## megas

para osk_rin:
Tambien aconsejaria :




quitar r524 y dejar el pin 16 solo con r523..y cortar la conexion hacia el resto del circuito llevando el pin 16 a practicamente negativo.. anulando las protecciones asi pudiendo empezar a alterar r505 y r506 para variar el voltage,poco a poco.. relax.


----------



## nanchoxl

Nilfred dijo:


> Son los famosos P8 y P9 del año del ñaupa. ¡Es una fuente AT!



jejjejej  si en verdad era de un PC que habia en mi cole como los estaban por reemplazar me logre a conseguir esta.. lo habias desmontado para una senama cultural... y bno asi se quedo jejejejeje 

buscare con esas referencias muchas gracias....  Nilfred


----------



## osk_rin

que tal compañeros, 
me pase varia horas intentando lo que me publicaron, pero no la podía hacer que elevara a mas de 5.5v y se apagaba, así es que volví a leer el post hasta que llegue a el apartado que menciona EZ de la web donde encontró como des-habilitar las protecciones lo leí  específicamente este apartado





> Dado que las fuentes de PC incorporan protecciones contra cortocircuito, sobretensión y consumo exesivo de corriente, puede suceder que al efectuar la modificación, o al conectar una lámpara de prueba de carga, alguna de éstas protecciones actúe, provocando que la fuente necesite ser apagada por unos instantes para poder funcionar nuevamente. Si esto ocurre con la fuente que está reformando, hay que suprimir la/las protecciones.
> Hay dos o tres puntos del circuito que pueden ser responsables de "parar" una fuente por consumo. Aquí ya se necesita entrar en detalle en cada circuito, y si no está seguro, pedir ayuda a alguien experimentado.
> En mi caso particular, casi todas las protecciones fueron evadidas interrumpiendo o levantando un diodo. El problena es encontrarlo, dentro del circuito. La protección actúa sobre la pata 4 del integrado TL494, la cual deberá estar a un potencial cercano al de masa y recibe del comparador LM339 o circuito anexo una señal positiva atravez de un diodo con el cátodo (lado marcado con la bandita negra o roja) hacia la pata 4 del TL494. Una vez encontrado el diodo solo desueldo una de las patas y lo levanto de la plaqueta.
> El colega Rubén, LU1CGI, me orientó para retirar otra de las protecciones. La misma, actúa sobre los terminales 15 y 16 de TL494, para lo cual es también necesario estudiar bien el circuito, ya que hay varias formas diferentes en que dichos terminales se encuentran conectados, dependiendo del fabricante de la fuente. La variante más común es qu los terminales 13 , 14 y 15 se encuentren unidos; en cuyo caso hay que separar el terminal 15 y ponerlo a masa, junto con el 16.
> Para el caso de una fuente marca Compac HP 210PP, la protección se eliminó conectando sólo el terminal 16 a masa.
> 
> En honor a Rubén, que amén de ayudarme con estos datos técnicos, me calificó de "suicida" al quitar todas estas protecciones, he de reconocer algo de razón tiene, y que todas estas pruebas las realizo con gafas de protección, y los mayores recaudos, ya que no descarto que en alguna oportunidad pueda llegar a tener una sorpresa....aún mayor de las ya ocurridas.



localice dicho diodo y levante una pata, la encendí y varié a mas de 5.5v hasta los 5.9 y la fuente no se apago y no he probado aun mas, porque el pre-set de ajuste que trae la fuente no me lo permite mañana haré un divisor nuevo en el pin uno así como me lo recomendó el compañero megas de poco a poco y usando gafas o algo así solo por seguridad lo unico que me preocupa son las protecciones pero ya vere como lo arreglo XD

saludos.


----------



## megas

*A DONDE VAS!!!? osk_rin, a donde vas?????*:enfadado:






si tenia preset ahi dejalo si pudiste mover el voltaje sin apagarla esta bien..si llegaste a 5.9v de seguro llegaste a 15 o 16v en donde salen los 12v... sigue lo sig:
[/COLOR] 
*SI TU FUENTE... Y SOLO SI!..* es igual a la del diagrama debes pensar en varias cosas
1.- fijate que numeros de vueltas tiene para 12v y para 5v ya que parecen van aparte.
2.- no puedes, variar demasiado el voltaje, porque los electroliticos estan justos.. ya le moviste ya se pudo.. ok..
3.-tu fuente no tiene fuente chica 5vsb principal que normalmente tienen las fuentes atx, *por si no te has dado cuenta, *la fuente entra en modo standbye, reduciendo el voltaje tomandolo del bobinado 12v de 17.2v que se alimenta el 494 a 8.9v,sobre eso, tendras que dejar un par de hilos para poder modificar el resto de hilos siguiendo el metodo de DOSMETROS y asi llegar al voltage que tu quieres    ...  asi te toco que quieres? 
4.-   buena suerte!, vas a necesitar mucha para poder sacar 12v alimentacion interna , ventilador y el voltaje que tu quieres sacarle.... yo mas o menos ya le vi como, lo digo porque el que va a parir cuates vas a ser tu..   hechale neuronas!


----------



## osk_rin

pues ya hay problemas :S  porque mi fuente es el mismo modelo que la de el diagrama pero distinta revision :S me di cuenta de eso ayer que intentaba modificarla, en mi fuente figura el diodo zener el cual desolde una pata y con eso elimine las protecciones, mientras que en ese diagrama no figura ningun diodo zener la conexion sale de el colector de Q1 
y en mi fuente la conexion a la pata 4 sale de el emisor de un transistor que tiene un circuito medio raro, ya de porsi la fuente es extraña en un rato mas publico fotografias de mi fuente 

saludos.



la puse a andar y medi la tension en el pin 12 de el tl494 eran valores cercanos a los 11-11.5v subi la tencion hasta 13.5v y no aumentaba en lo absoluto la tension de alimentacion de el integrado,

en modo stanby osea si quito el puente entre negativo y el ps-on no hay ningun voltaje presente en dicha pata


----------



## osk_rin

bueno ya hice mas modificaciones y por-fin llegue a los 17v ya no quise subir mas la tensión por los capacitores (aun siendo rubycon) no los quise estropear mañana los reemplazo y comento como me fue para el divisor use el que me sugirió el compañero megas pero yo use un pote de 100k no tenia otro a la mano:




durante el proceso me no podía subir el voltaje a mas de 14.5 así es que me puse a revisar hasta que di con otros diodos y los levante después de eso tranquilamente llegue al voltaje antes mencionado mañana pruebo hasta donde es el limite


----------



## ranaway

Como prometi las fotos del proceso de modificacion:
La primera foto son las dos fuentes con el trafo modificado y sin los diodos de alta potencia (con diodos de 1A para que arranque)
La segunda es un acercamiento.
La tercera es la placa de abajo sin los dos pines del trafo que faltan
La cuarta es el detalle del bobinado extra
Y las otras dos es otra vista de cada una de las placas y el detalle de los cables que saque de los trafos.
Despues de las fotos saque un diodo extra que tenia los -12 y quedaron simetricos los +/-12
Tambien saque los 3.3v que son los diodos mas cercanos al trafo y los dos toroides chicos, con eso me quedo regulando en +/- 10V aprox
Me falta sacar las protecciones y hacer el regulador de voltage como me sugirio cacho.

Es todo hasta ahora.

Saludos!


----------



## osk_rin

Pero que bien vas compañero  te funciono  a la primera?

yo ya casi termino la mía, trae 2 veces mas de componentes que la tuya es un poco más complejo el circuito y tiene  un trafo sin hilos a tierra separados, ya la tengo casi lista, hace un par de horas se me estropeo mi cautín y apenas compre otro, con mi fuente pude llegar a los 28v sin modificar bobinados, aunque solo la usare con 22v. Vas muy bien con tu fuente: D

Saludos.


----------



## osk_rin

compañeros.

una consulta que tan normal es el calentamiento de los diodos de rectificacion?
mi pregunta es por lo siguiente, tengo diodosreciclados de otras fuentes y le he puesto unos de 45v actualmente regule la fuente en +-22v, losdiodos se calientan un poco sin carga, con carga es obvio que se calientan mucho mas. no se si dejarlos aunque esten trabajando casi al limite  o reemplazarlos por unos de 100v, 
si no hay mucho problema por el calentamiento pues ahi los dejo, eso es lo principal que quierro saber


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Les pusiste disipador ?


----------



## osk_rin

si, 
los fije al mismo disipador de los diodos que trae la fuente.



medi su temperatura con el dispositivo que trae el multimetro no se como se llama jeje, pero trae un alambrito y es para medir temperatura, el punto es que en vacio llego la temperatura del disipador a 54 ºC 
tambien hice la prueba conectandole carga (dos focos de carro en serie de 21w) solo quele puse un cooler y no sobre paso los 50ºC


----------



## ranaway

Me parece que te quedan cortos en voltaje ya que por lo que lei a lo largo del post necesitas 4 veces mas voltaje que lo que regula (en este caso 100V aprox) ya que los picos que recibe son de ese valor.

Saludos!

Emiliano.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ De cuantos Amperes son ? 

Raro que se calienten sin carga


----------



## osk_rin

ranaway dijo:


> Me parece que te quedan cortos en voltaje ya que por lo que lei a lo largo del post necesitas 4 veces mas voltaje que lo que regula (en este caso 100V aprox) ya que los picos que recibe son de ese valor.
> Emiliano.



muchas gracias por sus respuestas y si ya me habia llamado la atencion el compañero dosmetros. y tu tambien tienes razon ranway hace un momento cambie los rectificadores por unos de 100v 10Amp y no se entibian en vacio 

muchas gracias y el dato. anotado, ya solo me falta acomodar la fuente donde la pienso poner 
saludos y gracias por sus recomendaciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , si los díodos son de poco voltaje , *empieza a circularles corriente al revés* , algo así como si fuera un zener de potencia . . . hasta que se hacen percha-crema-aca 

Aleluyaaaaaaa  , descubriste el *Schottky Zener de potencia*  

Exactamente lo mismo ocurre cuando ponés díodos rectificadores comunes en una PWM.

Saludos !


----------



## fabo76

saludos, desde Mexico.................. y Feliz año nuevo.....
Me inicio en esto de modificar fuentes para varios propositos y e recopilado alguna info.... ya ire informando los avances........


----------



## osk_rin

fabo76 en este post l compañero megas dejo una pagina con muchos esquemas, dale un vistazo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/592613/


----------



## cubateria

Hola de nuevo, me pasó una cosa haciendo mi sexta modificación y es que, confiado :enfadado:, la hice de memoria y me salte el paso de cortar las islas antes de energizar la fuente, o sea le hice los cambios al transformador y los soldé directo a la placa sin hacer las islas y ahora no arranca la fuente, mi pregunta es: que tan grave es mi metida de pata? le ha pasado a alguien? experiencias al respecto?
de antemano muchas gracias y un saludo

Edito:
- 1 transistor de conmutación murió
- el 494 (KIA494) muerto también
la lista de bajas puede crecer, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

cubateria dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, me pasó una cosa haciendo mi sexta modificación y es que, confiado :enfadado:, la hice de memoria y me salte el paso de cortar las islas antes de energizar la fuente, o sea le hice los cambios al transformador y los soldé directo a la placa sin hacer las islas y ahora no arranca la fuente, mi pregunta es: que tan grave es mi metida de pata? le ha pasado a alguien? experiencias al respecto?
> de antemano muchas gracias y un saludo
> 
> Edito:
> - 1 transistor de conmutación murió
> - el 494 (KIA494) muerto también
> la lista de bajas puede crecer, saludos


 
La fusilaste sin juicio previo . . . 

Dejala para repuesto 

Me gusta leer que ya vas-ibas  por la sexta fuente 


Saludos !


----------



## cubateria

Definitivamente para repuestos. Las he modificado para multiples usos y no siempre para dar los 44V, esta que murio por ejemplo, la queria para alimentar un LM4780 que se alimenta con 35-0-35, o lo que es lo mismo, poniendo dos bobinados de 5V en paralelo y tocandole ligeramente la regulación variando las resistencias, esta hubiese sido la segunda con esa configuración pero... 
Saludos y gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Mslbrll

Gente, estoy modificando una fuente AT, logre sacarle las protecciones y me regulaba a 22v solamnte modificando la resistencia  a masa de la pata 1, hasta ahi todo ok, luego decidi rebobinar el transformador, segun el metodo que propone ejtagle, el tema es que lo bobine lo puse y con la pata 1 del 494 levantada, o sea con solamente con 1 resistencia  masa, el trafo entrega la tencion que debe + o - 40 v, pero si le conecto la realimentacion a la pata 1 desde los +40v la tencion se cae a 500mv, incluso si le pongo un capacitor  ??? alguien sabe que puede estar pasando?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hiciste un divisor de tensión desde los 40 V para la pata 1 ?


----------



## Mslbrll

Si, 150k hasta la pata 1 y 4.7k desde la pata 1 hasta masa. 

Me explico mun poco mejor, cuando rebobine el trafo, lo prove sin realimentacion por unos instantes, y obtenia los 40v, luego procedi a conectarle 1 capacitod de 1000uf a masa y probar nuevamente, y ahi ya se me caía la tencion, luego le puse la resistencia suponiendo que empezaria a sensar, pero no.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No explicás claro lo del capacitor ¿ Le pusiste el rectificador ?

Y ese divisor está mal , te da 1,25 V y necesitás o 2,5 o 5 según el diseño original de la fuente.


----------



## Mslbrll

Si le puse el rectificador de onda completa, con diodos rapidos. el capacitor se lo puse a modo de filtrado. 

Igualmente, le ponga o no el capacitor, si le conecto la resistencia de realimentacion a la pata 1 del 494 la tencion cae igual.

Ahora veo de cambiarle la resistencia igualmente y pruevo a ver que oinda


----------



## cubateria

Para quien pueda interesar: si por alguna casualidad cometen el mismo error que yo de energizar la fuente sin haber hecho las "islas" en la placa, se les van a romper los transistores de conmutación (antes había dicho que también se había roto el 494 pero no, funciona bien) poniendolos nuevos (los dos) la fuente vuelve a andar, claro está, corrigiendo el error de las islas 0k?


----------



## Mslbrll

Bueno, logre hacer andar la fuente, era el 494 que se habia medio quemado.

Ahora les hago una pregunta, calcule las vueltas del secundario con la formula de ejtagle que dice (n1*50/310)*1.2 lo que me da unas 7 vueltas para 50v por rama, pero luego de rectificarlo y filtrarlo me quedan en +28v y -31v, esa diferencia no importa, lo que me pregunto es a que se debe que baje tanto la tencion?.

Saludos


----------



## Mslbrll

Bueno, les cuento que logre hacer andar la fuente modificada, ahora poseo +-55 v con 1 v de diferencia entre si, cosa que no me preocupa mucho. El problema estaba en la carga, osea, la tensión negativa no tenia carga por eso tanta diferencia de voltaje, le puse 1 resistencia de 33k en cada rama y se estabilizo la tension.

Ahora les pregunto que puedo usar de carga para probar la fuente??? o tengo que comprarme resistencias?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Una lámpara de 220 V 100 Watts entre los ±55 Vdc.

¿ Le hiciste encendido progresivo ?


----------



## Mslbrll

Ya lo prove con la lampara, conectandolo como me decis bajos unos 7 volts, y creo que se debe a que construi el trafo con alambre de 0.5m (lo hice a modo de prueba). Mañana intento con alambre de seccion 1.5mm, una consulta de cuanto tiene que ser la seccion del alambre del primario?.

Lo del encendido progresivo te referis al capacitor entre la pata 4 y 14? si es eso, no lo hice, lo deje tal cual, la fuente enciende con un chirrido y al segundo se normaliza.

Ha! otra cosa, cuando intento medir la tension en la pata 1 del 494 el trafo hace un chirrido y las tensiones fluctuan, a que se debera?

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es preferible varios alambres finos que no uno grueso.

El chirrido es porque con los cables le metes ruido


----------



## Mslbrll

S eso pensaba, entrelazo 3 cables de 0.5 (tengo como 200gramos todabia) y pruevo.

Desde ya te agradezco DOSMETROS, me sacaste el miedo a las smps si gastar un mango jajajajaj


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si lees , creo que está en la página 3 , está como sacarle mucha tensión sin rebobinarlos 

Después subí el plano con todos los datos de lo que construiste !

Saludos y de nada che


----------



## Mslbrll

Si lo leei, pero preferia rebobinarlos para sacarme el miedo, despues de dejarla como quiero, posteo todas las modificaciones que hice.


----------



## Mslbrll

Bueno, cambie el trafo, lo rebobine con mas seccion de alambre y tengo el mismo problema que antes, tengo 63v en la rama negativa y 45 en la rama positiva. Ya no se como compensarlo, por ams que varie la el divisor resistivo, no hace nada, tengo siempre la misma tencion.

Con una lampara de 40w, cae la tencion 2v y se estabilizan ambas ramas en +-44v aprox.

Alguna idea?


----------



## el-rey-julien

Mslbrll dijo:


> Bueno, cambie el trafo, lo rebobine con mas seccion de alambre y tengo el mismo problema que antes, tengo 63v en la rama negativa y 45 en la rama positiva. Ya no se como compensarlo, por ams que varie la el divisor resistivo, no hace nada, tengo siempre la misma tencion.
> 
> Con una lampara de 40w, cae la tencion 2v y se estabilizan ambas ramas en +-44v aprox.
> 
> Alguna idea?



el problema esta en los diodos rectificadores,me paso igual y la solución fue usar todos los puentes-diodos iguales ,es decir con el mismo numero,


----------



## Mslbrll

Todos son iguales, UF5408


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me parece que 7 + 7 espiras en muy poco.

Utilizá un zener para hacer el divisor de tensión hacia la pata 1  , buscalo que está !


----------



## el-rey-julien

al principio le puse los mismos diodos que recicle de las fuentes,pero tenia dos y dos diferentes,luego encontre 4 diodos rapidos iguales y puse dos y dos ,pero no en puente ,de una rama un diodo al -b y otro al +b y en la otra rama igual un diodo al -b y otro al +b ,luego un inductor reciclado de fuente de pc ,de esa manera se igualaron las tenciones,solo tenia una diferencia de 2 volt entre rama y rama


----------



## Mslbrll

estoy en 11+11 espiras, ahora busco lo del zener


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y cuantas espiras en el primario ?


----------



## el-rey-julien

Ver el archivo adjunto 16075
justo como esta ay pero sin las r 1 y 2,y sin los reducibles ,el inductor use solo uno para las dos rama,acondicionado claro 
en mi caso fue  esa la falla tener puesto 2 diodos diferentes


----------



## Mslbrll

Julien lo tengo tal cual me decis vos, sin R1 ni R2.

DOSMETROS, 18+18 en el primario, osea, medio primario (18 vueltas) todo el secundario completo bobinado en inverso, y lo que resta del primario (18 vueltas) en el msimo sentido que el anterior



DOSMETROS; te referis a este post? 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/221531/


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , o éste :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/147154/


----------



## Tavo

Buenas a todos.

Estuve leyendo varios comentarios de este tema, ya que me interesa modificar una fuente de PC que tengo. La fuente en cuestión es marca Banghó; la marca por si sola no dice nada, pero realmente se ve que la fuente es de calidad, los componentes son buenos, es robusta y está bien hecha. Es decir, no es una china genérica de las comunes, es un poquito mejor.  (dice ser de 450W).

La idea que tenía era "revolucionarla".  Es decir, volar toda la etapa de salida a la m****, incluyendo el transformador principal (rebobinarlo) y hacer todo nuevo para lograr una fuente partida de unos... *35+35Vdc.*

Ahora, lo que pienso, y las conclusiones que saco de lo que leí, es que no es tan fácil como parece...   o al menos eso es lo que pude deducir. La verdad es que no entiendo mucho cómo es el sistema de regulación, y como es la interacción del PWM con la parte primaria de la fuente, es decir, los transistores conmutadores, pero algo de eso pienso aprender en el camino.

Por el momento creo que no hay nada que me esté frenando. Quizá es un poco de cagaso, pero nada más grave que eso. 

*¿Alguna sugerencia?*  Es decir, ¿Es factible lo que pienso hacer?

Saludos.


----------



## enbudle

es cierto tavo yo tambien quiero algo asi, de echo lo intente en una fuente at de 230w lo hize en esa por que no tenia acoplado optico, solo dos transformadores, y  cuando la encendi dio mucho voltaje, lo note por el ventilador y de epente se daño, revisando fue que abrio uno de los transistores, lo que es raro por que no se rajo ni boto humo ni nada, solo se calento. pues ya vi y parece que entiendo como funciona el poblema es que "creo" tendria que hacer un sistema que active los transistores 1 a la vez, pero como son los 2 positivos, no me serviria hacer algo con un ic(lo tenia pensado con el 555).   
pero me parece interesante el echo de que funcionara bien por uns segundos, haora que lo pienso, se le hao entra menos corriente podria solucionarse eso, por que de echo se quemo al esta trabajando al 100% 

yo hablo demasiado cierto


----------



## mono1969

Luego de leer todo el post me anime a experimentar con una fuente de alimentacion conmutada que se usa para  casas rodantes segun las especificaciones entrega 13.8 volts DC y 60 A a partir de 110 volts AC, basandome en lo explicado en el foro pude aumentar el voltage de salida a 27 volts ( da mas pero comienza a chirrear) queda estable. 
Ahora mi problema es para obtener un voltage dual + 0 - ya que el trafo no es igual al de las fuentes que se descriven en este foro, puedo subir imagenes si a alguien le interesa, el unico problema es que no se encuentra el esquematico de este aparato, pero puedo hacerlo a partir del que tengo el aparato se llama ( inteli power 9100 )es fabricado por progressive dinamics inc.


----------



## osk_rin

mono:

supongo que el trafo en algun punto tiene una coneccion a tierra o masa, que es logico que el negativo de el voltaje de salida este conectado a ella, compruebalo, y si es asi solo completa el rectificador de onda completa y el punto cero volts lo tomas de la masa o el chasis 

recorde que yo solo comente acerca de mi fuente modificada XD y por ahi encontre una foto solo laeleve a +-22v si agregarle ninguna bobina externa ni nada, solo modifique la inductancia toroidal de ferrita la des-solde quite las bobinas y agregue alambre grueso para los +-22v


----------



## mono1969

Hola a todos los integrantes del foro, quisiera comentar que me encontre con una fuente conmutada que se utilizan para las casas moviles, las especificaciones son: input 105-130vac 60hz 1000w, output 13.6vdc 60 amps, el diseño es muy compacto y me intereso mucho su potencia, luego de toquetear  pude aumentar la tension a 27 volts ( puede dar mas pero empieza a chirear) quedo estable pero no se como hacer para modificarla y obtener una fuente partida, el trafo es parecido al de las fuentes de pc pero mas grande, si a alguien le interesa puedo desmantelar y hacer el esquematico porque este no se consigue.
la fuente a la que me refiero se llama inteli power 9100
modelo pd9160a
fabricado por progressive dynamics inc


----------



## J2C

Es una fuenta conmutada cargadora de baterías, fijate en este *link*, dice claramente que la entrada es de 110 VCA.



La modificación que desea hacer es factible, pero sin el esquema electrónico y sin conocer la carga que pondria en los -12VCC es riesgoso dado que se puede sobrecargar.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mono1969

osk_rin dijo:


> mono:
> 
> supongo que el trafo en algun punto tiene una coneccion a tierra o masa, que es logico que el negativo de el voltaje de salida este conectado a ella, compruebalo, y si es asi solo completa el rectificador de onda completa y el punto cero volts lo tomas de la masa o el chasis
> 
> recorde que yo solo comente acerca de mi fuente modificada XD y por ahi encontre una foto solo laeleve a +-22v si agregarle ninguna bobina externa ni nada, solo modifique la inductancia toroidal de ferrita la des-solde quite las bobinas y agregue alambre grueso para los +-22v
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71898



osk_rin:
te comento que el trafo solo tiene 2 salidas una que es el - y la otra salida que seria la + que va a un transistor, que ahora buscando el datashhet es un high voltage schotty rectifier half bridge,  luego a una inductancia de gran seccion toroidal y nada mas, tambien queria comentar porque alguien respondio de que era un inverter i no es asi, este aparato se conecta a la red electrica de 110 volts y entrega a su salida 13.8 volts y 60 amperes y alimenta toda la casa movil, heladera, television , luces y ademas mantiene las baterias cargadas.


----------



## davidseb

hola soy nuevo en este foro y traigo una cuestion tengo una fuente AcBel api1pc11 de 185w y necesito sacarle 14v ala salida de 12v modificando la realimentacion del integrado pero esta fuente trae un WELTREND 7515 de solo 14 pines y no se a cual de las patas se le asigna la realimentacion alguien podria darme un dato ?? agradesco de antemano saludos


----------



## juisro

Hola, tengo una teoria , desarmar el transformador y el primario dejarlo como esta , el secundario modificarlo y poner alambre de mucho menor calibre asi la fuente de la pc sigue funcionando normalmente y agregarle 11 espiras de alambre x 3 y otras 11 espiras x3 para el + y el - con punto medio asi obtendria algo como 40volts +/- con los rectificadores y capacitores apropiados . Funcionaria?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si funcionaría . . .  pero por que no lees el post que hasta 44+44 se logra sin rebobinar el transformador


----------



## juisro

Hola , disculpa  Dosmetros , pero la idea que tenia era para no tocar nada de la proteccion ni del testeo que se hace tanto en los +5v +12v +3.3v -5 y -12 , por lo menos en la fuente que tengo aqui es ATX de 500W y tiene un integrado SC6105B y desde todos estos voltajes retorna una resistencia al integrado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con más razón volvé a leer todo el tema (página 3) , los bobinados en paralelo se colocan en serie y dejás la fuente como original , perdés amperes en los 5 y 12 V y ganás una tensión luego de los +12  y -12 V.

Saludos !


----------



## gino_kgx

Hola gente. Vengo con una duda pequeña pero que me intriga bastante. Es la siguiente:

Cuando la fuente trabaja con el trafo sin modificar, cambiando el PWM (modificando la anchura del pulso) tengo una importante regulación de tension en la rama de 12V (de 3V a 24V si mal no recuerdo).

Pero cuando cambio la relación del trafo, y hago la modificación (para 35+35, por ej.) al modificar la anchura del pulso tengo una muy leve variación de tensión (entre 34 y 36V aprox).

¿Saben por qué se produce este efecto?, ¿tiene algo que ver con una saturación del nucleo?.

Por último, ¿se les ocurre alguna forma de aumentar la variación de tension en niveles mas elevados? (Ej. de 10 o 12V hasta 35V).

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

gino_kgx dijo:


> Pero cuando cambio la relación del trafo, y hago la modificación (para 35+35, por ej.) al modificar la anchura del pulso tengo una muy leve variación de tensión (entre 34 y 36V aprox).


 
¿ La prueba la hiciste con carga ?

¿ Como modificabas la tensión ?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

juisro dijo:


> Hola, tengo una teoria , desarmar el transformador y el primario dejarlo como esta , el secundario modificarlo y poner alambre de mucho menor calibre asi la fuente de la pc sigue funcionando normalmente y agregarle 11 espiras de alambre x 3 y otras 11 espiras x3 para el + y el - con punto medio asi obtendria algo como 40volts +/- con los rectificadores y capacitores apropiados . Funcionaria?



No es tu teoria es una realidad si rebobinas todo claro que funciona ejemplo de lo que yo hice no te copies:  D na mentira)

en ves de usar 45+45 de primario siendo que se bobina una 45 y despues de terminar todos los otros bobinados se vuelva a bobinar 45 mas que es la etapa primaria: yo directamente bobine la tensión que quería 20+20, bobine *los demás que ya viene de fabrica*, pero *de un calibre mas chico* (ahi esta lo que dices tu) y luego pase a bobinar 85 vueltas de primario perteneciente al push-pull (ojo con eso de cambiar los calibres del secundario de fabrica porque este te sirve de protección)

cuando me refiero a lo de fabrica hablo de las tensiones de la fuente 5, -5, 12 y -12

Saludin


----------



## gino_kgx

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ La prueba la hiciste con carga ?
> 
> ¿ Como modificabas la tensión ?



¿Yo soy al único al que le pasa esto?  Porque de echo me paso lo mismo con 2 o 3 fuentes...

La carga es una lamparita de 40W. La tension la regulo con una realimentación a la pata 1 del TL mediante un preset. Probé realimentar desde los +12 y desde los +35. En ambos casos me pasa lo mismo, los 12V varian mucho, pero los 35 no .


----------



## davidseb

hola que tal saludos a todos eh conseguido una fuente de un ordenador IBM jeje viejito pero la fuente se ve en exelente estado sin carga en el Vout de 5v entrega 12.11v en su salida de 12v ( en donde la mayoria de las fuentes entregan hasta 11.89v) la fuente tiene ese pequeño preset para regular la tension de referencia mi pregunta es alguien ya ah incrementado la tension mediante este preset? mi intencion es subirla digamos hasta 12.70v como podria saber si no tendre algun problema con los condensadores o diodos? gracias a todos por su ayuda                  saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

davidseb dijo:


> mi intencion es subirla digamos hasta 12.70v como podria saber si no tendre algun problema con los condensadores o diodos? gracias a todos por su ayuda                  saludos



No es mucha la diferencia, pero no perdes nada lo único cuidado con los transistores si lo exigís mucho y los capasitores no son un problemas mientras no llegues a los 14Vcc.


----------



## davidseb

Hola gracias por la respuesta aqui les muestro las fuentes en serie yo necesito un poco mas de 24v para alimentar el circuito de regulacion de intensisdad y quiero evitar la caida de tension lo mas que sea posible en la foto A las fuentes estan sin carga en el Vout de 5v y en la foto B conecte una carga en cada Vout de 5v de 1ohm a 25w ( DOS RESISTORES EN SERIE)
con esta salida final creo que me quedare corto y busco adaptar las fuentes para 2 cosas : 
1- tener mas tension ala salida
2- ahorrar espacio y el calor que generan dichos resistores. todo lo que observen mecionenlo porfavor me ayudarian mucho  gracias   saludos



Hola a todos buena tarde noche Me mude aca  expongo mi duda  eh leido y visto fotos de multiples modificaciones de las atx para obtener 13.8v alterando la referencia pero todo lo que yo he visto es para necesidad de tension pero para el proyecto que tengo en mente necesito toda la intensidad que la fuente me pueda entregar en el Vout de 12v  (en mi caso la mia es de 8amp asi esta bien) en si la pregunta es ¿si modifico la referencia para los 13.8v tambien tengo que modificar los transistores que trae? encontre un link en donde se menciona que traen 2 transistores uno para el 5v y otro para el 12v como identifico cual es cual ?  saludos y les pido pasiencia soy muy novato en este mundo de la electronica muchas gracias


----------



## davidseb

duda si retiro toda la maraña de cables de una atx ( ejemplo todos los amarillos )  para soldar uno solo el calibre 14 seria el correcto? o que calibre seria el ideal para que solo salga un cable pero que este no se caliente  gracias saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

davidseb dijo:


> ¿si modifico la referencia para los 13.8v tambien tengo que modificar los transistores que trae?


 
No , el resto queda como está , podrias agrandar los díodos rápidos 



davidseb dijo:


> duda si retiro toda la maraña de cables de una atx ( ejemplo todos los amarillos ) para soldar uno solo el calibre 14 seria el correcto? o que calibre seria el ideal para que solo salga un cable pero que este no se caliente gracias saludos


 
Buscá en las tablas de calibre Vs. Amperes a ver cual es el adecuado 

Saludos !


----------



## davidseb

DOS METROS gracias por la info revisare las tablas que mencionas en cuanto a los diodos rapidos tengo uno que es un rectificador schottky ( el que trae esta fuente) es parecido a un mosfet ( fisicamente) sus valores 20 amp  100v busque su datasheet en cuanto al transistor de secundario es de 40 amp  necesito tomar alguna otra precaucion ?  gracias saludos


----------



## davidseb

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Si , no te quedes pegado
> 
> Saludos !



jajaja ok anotado  este es el pwm que trae el cacharro en el circulo rojo esta donde planeo hacer la mod  estoy en lo correcto? todos los 494 son iguales internamente? y otra duda podre usar todo el amperaje con esta mod?  me refiero alo que entrega en el Vout 12v   saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , desde la pata 1 se hace , ojo que los capacitores para la parte de 12 V son de 17 V , no pases de ese valor .

Saludos !


----------



## davidseb

Hola finalmente termine mi mod de esta fuente ahora tengo 13.84 v  tome las precauciones que menciono DOS METROS ( gracias )  
1 revise los capacitores de la salida de 12v el cual es de 16v  
2 creo que esto es importante  revise los diodos rapidos de los 12v dos en serie de 3 amp 
y los cambie por el diodo doble de la salida de 5v que es hasta 20 amp 
solo me falta meterle una carga considerable unos 6 o 7 amp para checar que esta no se resetee ( por favor todos los errores o precauciones que no aya tomado sean tan amables de decirmelas para corregirlas recuerden soy novato en esto  ) y ahora tengo una duda el ventilador funciona a 12v pero ahora tiene 13.8v  asi esta correcto?  que tendria que hacer para protejerlo?
y la ultima precaucion fue NO quedarme pegado jaja   saludos muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los ventiladores funcionan hasta 24 V

Los díodos de los 5 Volt podrian o no podrian servir en los 12 V , fijate el voltaje máximo en su datashiit.

Algunas fuentes "levantan bien" con una carga en los 5 Vdc . . .  una lámpara !

Saludos !


----------



## davidseb

Si muchas gracias me eh fijado antes de mover todo; el diodo doble es un rectificador schottky su corriente max es 20amp y su tension max de 100v  ya eh cargado a 4amp con una lampara de halogeno de 50w y todo bien te agradesco tus respuestas una ultima pregunta con estos datos cual seria la intensidad max que maneje esta fuente? ( en caso de que no se resetee a mas de 4amp)  saludos DOSMETROS


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso solo se sabe probandola , las etiquetas suelen mentir.

Te vuelvo a repetir lo de la carga en los 5 V porque sensan más sobre esa tensión


----------



## davidseb

Ok probare el cacharro gracias y lo de la carga de los 5v que sensan mas no se cambia ese sensado ala de 12v al cambiar la referencia de la pata del pwm?    o entendi todo alreves?         saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

davidseb dijo:


> ya eh cargado a 4amp con una lampara de halogeno de 50w y todo bien te agradesco tus respuestas una ultima pregunta con estos datos cual seria la intensidad max que maneje esta fuente? ( en caso de que no se resetee a mas de 4amp)



¿A que tension trabaja la lampara? y ¿Cual es la potencia maxima de las 2 fuentes?


----------



## davidseb

hola el foquito es de 12v 50w la tension en las 2 fuentes aun no la pruebo ya que estoy probando primero por separado cada una pero encuanto termine mas pruebas subo detalles


----------



## DOSMETROS

davidseb dijo:


> Ok probare el cacharro gracias y lo de la carga de los 5v que sensan mas no se cambia ese sensado ala de 12v al cambiar la referencia de la pata del pwm? o entendi todo alreves?  saludos


 
Si levantaste todo y le hiciste un control nuevo a la pata 1 , no importa cargar los 5 V

Si solo modificaste la resistencia que viene desde los 12 V , también hay otra de los 5 V


----------



## Don Plaquetin

davidseb dijo:


> hola el foquito es de 12v 50w *la tension en las 2 fuentes aun no la pruebo ya que estoy probando primero por separado* cada una pero encuanto termine mas pruebas subo detalles



la potencia esta estampada en el gabinete no tiene que medir nada y si quieres un consejo cambia de lugar los diodos los de 5V cámbialos por los 12V y dale todo el disipador si es la etapa que elegiste tendrás mayor amperaje de trabajo eso si tene cuidado que el calibre del alambre te limita

​


----------



## J2C

Si los rectificadores de 5 V son los correspondientes al tipo MBR3045 ó MBR2045 ó alguna variante de ellos, *no* es conveniente colocarlos como rectificadores de 12 V.

Si bien tienen 30 y 20 A respectivamente el encapsulado (par de diodos), la tensión de ambos es de solo 45 Vrrm (VPI) y son *muy sensibles*!!!. Se ponen en corto de nada.


Todas las fuentes de PC suelen traer alguna variente de esos dos como rectificadores de +5V dado que son Schottky Ultra Veloces. Adjunto datasheet.


En cambio en la salida de +12V suelen utilizar diodos de 200Vrrm (VPI) por seguridad.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## davidseb

SSTC dijo:


> la potencia esta estampada en el gabinete no tiene que medir nada y si quieres un consejo cambia de lugar los diodos los de 5V cámbialos por los 12V y dale todo el disipador si es la etapa que elegiste tendrás mayor amperaje de trabajo eso si tene cuidado que el calibre del alambre te limita
> 
> ​



si muchas gracias exacto eso fue lo que hice cambie los diodos de los 5v para usarlos en los 12v ya eh cargado a 6.59amp durante 20 minutos y nada la fuente ni se inmuta pero los cables de mi tester se calentaron bastante ( ya los cambie por mayor calibre )    y su caida de tension fue de 0.11v   me olvide de un detalle la fuente solo esta modificada para que el pwm SENSE la salida de 12v  NO incremente esta salida ( ya que para el circuito de regulacion que se esta fabricando no puedo pasar de 29v porque usare un lm324 )  eh realisado la misma prueba de carga con la otra fuente y tengo caida de tension de .34v  con solo 3.35amp de carga pretendo hacerle lo mismo a esta ( pero es la que tiene el integrado weltrend 7515 ) en eso estoy atorado aun 



JuanKa  muchas gracias por tu observacion eso no lo tome encuenta vrr del diodo doble es de 60   los originales de la salida de 12v son 2 diodos discretos de 3amp cada uno, conectados en serie si pudieras orientarme para modificarlos y ganar mas corriente te lo agradeceria mucho   saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

para incrementar la corriente tienes que aumentar la tension piensa como si fuera un tanque de agua cuando mas arriba mas fuerte sera el flujo  

y si la tension despues te da miedo colocas una etapa de control de tension/corriente en serie y esta va a limitar la tension que va a la salida, pero vas a tener que pensar un poco mas


----------



## davidseb

aumentar la corriente? creo que confundiste algo lo que quiero aumentar es la capacidad de corriente pico de los diodos rapidos no la corriente en si yo pence que poniendo el diodo doble de la salida de 5v en la salida de 12v este trabajaria menos estresado  al ser su pico mayor alos discretos originales de la salida de 12v  ( si no entendiste lo que escribi no problem yo tampoco entiendo nada jaja )    saludos bro ya en serio agradesco todas las respuestas todo me ayuda  bastante



Creo encontre la solucion implementar un D15LC20U  de 15amp y con vrrm de 200v 
PD: seguire investigando para modificar la fuente con el ic weltrend


----------



## DOSMETROS

davidseb dijo:


> Si muchas gracias me eh fijado antes de mover todo; el diodo doble es un rectificador schottky su corriente max es 20amp* y su tension max de 100v* ya eh cargado a 4amp con una lampara de halogeno de 50w y todo bien


 

Pensé que había leido mal


----------



## Don Plaquetin

lo que buscas es que soporte la corriente con la que estas trabajando???


----------



## davidseb

si algo asi, esque en la placa de referencia de valores la fuente en la salida de 12v supuestamente entrega 8amp   pero sus diodos de 12v eran dos discretos de 3amp cada uno 2 en serie si le cargo a 7 amp esta salida la tuesto no? lo que quiero es tener esos 8amp sin que se calienten estos diodos por eso los cambie por los de 5v el diodo doble pero me dice JuanKa que estos no sirven para 12v por eso busque alguno doble que tenga mas tolerancia como el D15LC20U creo que ese serviria ( el problema es ahora encontrarlo por aca)





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pensé que había leido mal



te refieres alo de los 100v ?   me he confundido es de 60v   una disculpa


----------



## Don Plaquetin

si te sirve eso es puro cuento de superticioso, es como el truco de la resistencia o el capacitor  con el tiempo sabras eso destalles de la vieja escuela


----------



## DOSMETROS

60 V pueden andar en 14 V


----------



## Don Plaquetin

diodos de mas soporte como velocidad, corriente y tension lo tienes que comprar o seguir los consejo de este loco Don gato y usar diodos en paralelo, pero te van decir que no se puede que *LA ASIMETRIA* y cosas asi


----------



## davidseb

jeje  loco don gato jaja bueno entonces puedo dejarlo asi como esta? con el schottky de 60amp ? disculpen tanta pregunta les agradesco a todos por compartir su conocimiento


----------



## davidseb

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> entre todos aprendemos ¡¡



Y eso lo valoro mucho 



Por cierto en la otra fuente he seguido la pista de los 5v para ver a donde rayos llega y asi empesar la segunda mod  pero la pista llega ala pata 12 del weltrend  en el datasheet esta se llama +5 jajaja que raro ypero como antes se menciono este ic no es un pwm osea que no entiendo como sensa esta fuente   tiene un preset el cual es para los voltajes negativos y tambien ay un lm339 de 8 patas  estoy atorado no encuentro nada con respecto a esta cosa  por lo que lei en el documento esta fuente sensa todas las tensiones?


----------



## davidseb

Hola a todos buen dia tengan  pues ya he inevstigado ( lo poco que entiendo)  esta fuente con el weltrend y como mencione tenia un preset pero la mitad de este la cubria una pasta blanca se la e quitado y debajo de la pasta encontre un lm393 lei un poco y lo que entendi es que el preset es para subir o bajar la referencia negativa de un 7912ct y enviarla al 393 para convertirla en positiva   ( esto es lo que entendi si estoy escribiendo pura burrada entiendame es la primera ves que hago todo esto )        saludos a todos tengan buen dia


----------



## davidseb

sigo si encontrar como es que esta fuente sensa los 5v si 494


----------



## el-rey-julien

pata 1 del integrado TL494 
lee la pagina dos del hilo,ahí lo explica dosme
393 es un comparador


----------



## davidseb

muchas gracias Por responder rey julien el problema que esta fuente no tiene ese integrado ni equivalente solo tiene un 393 un wt7515  y un lm7912ct que es para voltaje negativo es todo incluso tiene un preset que aumenta el voltaje en todas las salidas pero necesito que SENSE mi salida de 12v  ¿alguna idea?    gracias   saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

si descargar la hoja de datos del ic ,seguro que ahí dice cual es la patita ¡¡
VCC2 esa es la patita que censa la salida de la fuente
IS12  esa es la patita de protección de salida de la fuente
mira la pagina 3
y la pagina 6


----------



## davidseb

Ya la tengo la de los tres que te menciono lm393 es un comparador  lm7912ct es un regulador de voltaje negativo y el weltrend 7515 ( MI DOLOR DE CABEZA)  es un ic para seguridad que monitorea el exeso de carga en las tres tensiones  y apaga la fuente    es una fuente ac bel de una IBM


----------



## el-rey-julien

*extraído de la pagina 3 *
si te fijas te esta diciendo cuales son las patitas de protección y de sensor
PIN DESCRIPTION
Pin Name   TYPE             Description
* PGI          I Power good input signal pin*
 GND          P Ground
* FPOB         O Fault protection output pin, open drain output*
 PSONB        I On/Off switch input
* IS12         I 12V over current protection sense input*
 RI           I Current sense adjust input
* VCC2         I Current sense power supply*
* IS5          I 5V over current protection sense input
 IS33         I 3.3V over current protection sense input*
* V12          I 12V over/under voltage input pin
 V33          I 3.3V over/under voltage input pin*
 V5           I 5V over/under voltage input pin   
 VCC          I Power supply
 PGO          O Power good output signal pin, open drain output

el resto te toca deducirlo a vos


----------



## davidseb

wow en serio? como se sabe eso o como te basas bueno lo que es saber del tema llevo meses buscando solucion y siempre me decian que no era un pwm  y que por este ic no se podia hacer la modificacion incluso el datasheet lo tengo aki mismos pero lo que es no saber en serio te agradesco mucho  su majestad jejejeje     hare la modificacion y notifico mis resultados gracias saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

esta todo en la hoja de datos,es sencillo si ese es el ic que censa y protege la fuente ,solo modifica los valores en sus respectivas patitas para engañar al ic y que este haga lo que vos quiera, de esa manera podes controlar/censar el voltaje que necesites y que la fuente no se apague cuando ahí mas tensión en tu fuente o menos tensión,eso ya depende que como lo necesites vos.

PD:
   yo no se nada, en el foro hay mas gente capacitada,como dosme el si que sabe
si algo sale mal es tu culpa por hacerle caso a su majestad


----------



## Don Plaquetin

megas dijo:
			
		

> le has quitado toda aspiracion y esperanza



Ganate bien tu ultimo punto no seas rata 



davidseb dijo:


> Ya la tengo la de los tres que te menciono lm393 es un comparador  lm7912ct es un regulador de voltaje negativo y el weltrend 7515 ( MI DOLOR DE CABEZA)  es un ic para seguridad que monitorea el exeso de carga en las tres tensiones  y apaga la fuente    es una fuente ac bel de una IBM



Tienes eso 3 componentes en tu fuente???


----------



## davidseb

efectivamente esos tres componetes estan aki en este cacharro que la verdad por mas que eh buscado en la red no encuentro ni una foto yo agradesco la ayuda de rey julien por pasarme el dato del datasheet del weltrend la verdad no se de donde lo saco el datasheet que tengo yo (del mismo integrado) no trae todos esos datos la verdad es algo dificil saber bien como proceder y mas si no encuentro nada parecido en la red ( y mi conocimiento en esto es casi nulo )  pienso que lo que hay que hacer es buscar el pin que realice el sensado de la linea de 5v pero la verdad no le entiendo    Aqui estan los tres componentes y el preset agradesco ayuda y opiniones saludos


----------



## megas

SSTC dijo:


> Ganate bien tu ultimo punto no seas rata
> 
> 
> 
> Tienes eso 3 componentes en tu fuente???



oook, voy a ganarme ese punto, no tiene solo esos 3 componentes en su fuente :
en el circulo 1 imagino tendra igual en su fuente y circulo 2 tambien .. posiblemente nomas dos o mas de 3 

no solo se tiene que meter con el wt7515 sino engañarlo con los sensores 3.3, 5 y 12v sino que aparte se alimente de los 12v,¿como le hara? si la fuente auxiliar llega a 5v nomas?, el 393 ha de ser para el overcurrent de los 5 y 12v y sin dudarlo creo tambien para un termistor que habra debajo de la bobina de filtro
los optoacopladores son:
1.- para corregir los 5v sb 
2.- para corregir el voltage general de la fuente
3.- power on ya que en el primario deberia estar el uc3843
4.- si lo hay, ese sensa 12v y 5 v para que no salga un sobrevoltage
lo cual hace dificil no imposible modificar esa fuente, pero solo si consigue tener 12v regulados para engañar al sensor 12v vcc


----------



## davidseb

uuuu entonces creo que este trabajo no es para profanos esta fuente por que esta asi? es muy vieja o es mas completa? me conviene conseguir una con un 494 ?  lo unico que necesito es que sense en los 12v no quiero "sacarle" mas tension solo que para usar los 12v no tenga que cargar la linea de 5v ( no tengo espacio ya para los resistores de carga ademas de que me ahorraria temperatura de disipacion )


----------



## megas

davidseb dijo:


> uuuu entonces creo que este trabajo no es para profanos esta fuente por que esta asi? es muy vieja o es mas completa? me conviene conseguir una con un 494 ?  lo unico que necesito es que sense en los 12v no quiero "sacarle" mas tension solo que para usar los 12v no tenga que cargar la linea de 5v ( no tengo espacio ya para los resistores de carga ademas de que me ahorraria temperatura de disipacion )



asi es, necesitarias mas preparacion ,documentarte mas ver mas circuitos en la red, no es nomas de 3 componentes esas fuentes no es que sean mas completas, es solo otro diseño.
te conviene una como la primera fuente de la izq de tus imagenes con un 494 o simil, es mas facil, aun si tuviera una fuente auxiliar 5v sb esa te ayudaria para engañar a los sensores 5v y 3.3v y hasta podrias quitar esos componentes para dejar los de 12v nada mas, pero tambien es cuestion de que te tengas confianza y busques en la red.


----------



## davidseb

Ok entiendo pues te agradesco tu ayuda me dare ala tarea de conseguir una con el 494 y esta creo que la dejare para otra cosa una ultima pregunta en la fuente del 494 tengo pensado usar cable de calibre 14 para quitar toda la maraña de amarillos y negros y no tener caida de tension es correcto o necesito algun otro tipo de cableado?     gracias   saludos


----------



## megas

davidseb dijo:


> Ok entiendo pues te agradesco tu ayuda me dare ala tarea de conseguir una con el 494 y esta creo que la dejare para otra cosa una ultima pregunta en la fuente del 494 tengo pensado usar cable de calibre 14 para quitar toda la maraña de amarillos y negros y no tener caida de tension es correcto o necesito algun otro tipo de cableado?     gracias   saludos


y porque no usar esos mismos? digo nomas quita los que no llegues a usar
10 amps?  3 amarillos y 3 negros
15 amps?   4 amarillos y 4 negros 
si los necesitas para audio deja para alimentacion de los circuitos y otros para las bocinas, no seria mas facil utilizarlos?


----------



## DOSMETROS

davidseb dijo:


> Ok entiendo pues te agradesco tu ayuda me dare ala tarea de conseguir una con el 494 y esta creo que la dejare para otra cosa una ultima pregunta en la fuente del 494 tengo pensado usar cable de calibre 14 para quitar toda la maraña de amarillos y negros y no tener caida de tension es correcto o necesito algun otro tipo de cableado? gracias saludos


 
Como te dice *Megas* , no es negocio hacer toda una investigación y desarrollo , para una sola fuente  , solo como aprendizaje si  . Distinto sería si tenés que modificar 100 de esas "raras".

En las casas de computación te venden las fuentes ATX funcionando por 4 o 5 dólares 

Saludos !


----------



## davidseb

muchas gracias y con respecto alos cables lo que pasa es que kiero tener todo lo mas despejado posible por que en el gabinete iran muchas mas cosas  gracias por la ayuda  conseguire otra fuente y les aviso mis avances saludos a todos



encontre una arrumbada sin ventilador ( no se si funcione bien ) tiene un integrado que dice PGC001-A  busco en la red y no encuentro su datasheet o simplemente no se abre la ventana antes de empezar a probar sus funciones alguien podria decirme si este ic es similar al 494? o si tienen una pagina de datos les agradeceria que me la proporcionaran para investigar es marca minebea


----------



## ricbevi

davidseb dijo:


> muchas gracias y con respecto alos cables lo que pasa es que kiero tener todo lo mas despejado posible por que en el gabinete iran muchas mas cosas  gracias por la ayuda  conseguire otra fuente y les aviso mis avances saludos a todos
> 
> 
> 
> encontre una arrumbada sin ventilador ( no se si funcione bien ) tiene un integrado que dice PGC001-A  busco en la red y no encuentro su datasheet o simplemente no se abre la ventana antes de empezar a probar sus funciones alguien podria decirme si este ic es similar al 494? o si tienen una pagina de datos les agradeceria que me la proporcionaran para investigar es marca minebea




Hola...hace un poco de ingeniería inversa...¿es de 16 pines?¿el pin 7 esta a gnd?¿el pin 12 recibe alimentación?, etc... ya que si camina como pato, vuela como pato y ...como pato lo mas probable es que sea un pato  .
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## davidseb

Buenas noches a todos  otra pregunta como se sabe para que linea de entre 5v y 12v trabajan cada grupo de diodos rapidos ?  es decir como puedo probar ( con el tester o algo  asi) que digamos estoy en el diodo rapido de 12v por ejemplo  gracias   saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

davidseb dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos  otra pregunta como se sabe para que linea de entre 5v y 12v trabajan cada grupo de diodos rapidos ?  es decir como puedo probar ( con el tester o algo  asi) que digamos estoy en el diodo rapido de 12v por ejemplo  gracias   saludos



No entender 







Los diodos mas chicos (TO-220) son la etapa de 12V y 3.3V y la de 5V es el diodo grande (TO-3P) 

creo que es lo que quiciste preguntar


----------



## davidseb

algo asi pero por ejemplo tengo una fuente (solo el impreso sin gabinete ni ventilador tampoco tiene cable alguno) es viejita y no sirve pero en el disipador de segunda etapa tiene dos diodos dobles iguales basicamente mi duda es si los dos son iguales o no tuviera ninguno como puedo saber en que lugar va el de 12v y 3.3v y en que pocicion iria el de 5v ?  ( esto es para aprender a diferenciar posicones en el impreso) por alguna pista? es decir siguiendo la terminal de 5v podria averiguarlo?    jajajaja   que buena enredada me doy  te agradesco tus respuestas


----------



## Don Plaquetin

donde van los 2 diodos junto es 12V y donde este el grande 5V mismo te das cuenta que donde estaban los cables amarillo era la etapa de 12V y los cables rojos 5V mismo te das cuenta por los capacitores, NO tiene 3.3V tu fuente es viejita los diodos se sacan y se mide con el tester donde tiene el simbolo de diodo y sino tiene que medir con el ohmetro, pero en la escala mas baja.


----------



## davidseb

si entiendo eso ( las fuentes que tengo tienen 3.3v tambien)  supongamos que tengo una fuente  pero no tiene disipador en el secundario ( por que se lo quitaron) y yo quiero reparar esta fuente (poniendole disipador nuevo y sus respectivos diodos)  ¿como se en que lugar va el de 12v y en que lugar el de 5v?   no todas las fuentes traen en el 12v diodos discretos tengo una aki ( que porcierto tampoco trae el mentado 494 :enfadado: ) que tiene dos diodos dobles uno para 12v y otro para 5v lo se por que los trae y solo tengo que revisar la hoja de datos de cada uno el mas grande en cuanto a intensisdad sera el de 5v pero te menciono lo se por que los tiene pero si no tuviera ninguno como identifico su lugar para instalar los nuevos     perdona mi ignorancia   saludos  y gracias por el apoyo


----------



## megas

davidseb dijo:


> si entiendo eso ( las fuentes que tengo tienen 3.3v tambien)  supongamos que tengo una fuente  pero no tiene disipador en el secundario ( por que se lo quitaron) y yo quiero reparar esta fuente (poniendole disipador nuevo y sus respectivos diodos)  ¿como se en que lugar va el de 12v y en que lugar el de 5v?   no todas las fuentes traen en el 12v diodos discretos tengo una aki ( que porcierto tampoco trae el mentado 494 :enfadado: ) que tiene dos diodos dobles uno para 12v y otro para 5v lo se por que los trae y solo tengo que revisar la hoja de datos de cada uno el mas grande en cuanto a intensisdad sera el de 5v pero te menciono lo se por que los tiene pero si no tuviera ninguno como identifico su lugar para instalar los nuevos     perdona mi ignorancia   saludos  y gracias por el apoyo



Aqui es donde sin ser nadie te dire: : *deja eso por el momento*
 e informate sobre libros, imagenes o cursos en linea, al modo que vas es el de alguien que no tiene idea de basicos de electronica, no se los demas como lo vean, quizas soy un metiche , pero estas arriesgandote a un dia pegarte a la alta tension y estirar los tenis por no tener idea de lo que dices. 
este consejo que te doy es el mejor que te puede dar alguien.


----------



## davidseb

Hola Megas gracias por el consejo muchos post arriba dije que no sabia de electronica nunca dije que no sabia manejar corrientes y tensiones creeme que si lo se y me gusta leer mucho pero tu sabes que en los libros nunca vas a encontrar ciertos "TIPS" que solo aprendes en trabajo de campo  la pregunta que hago no la he leido en este foro  ( que alguien la aya hecho ya )  es mera curiosidad la verdad no me gusta  "saber sin saber"   todo tiene un porque y puede que te paresca molesto por que sabes del tema y se te hace algo simple pero en su tiempo preguntaste tambien    no interpretes esto como una mal respuesta como ya dije antes agradesco a todos los que responden y me gusta mas aprender en campo aunque eso conlleve a hechar a perder algunos componentes.    saludos


----------



## megas

davidseb dijo:


> Hola Megas gracias por el consejo muchos post arriba dije que no sabia de electronica nunca dije que no sabia manejar corrientes y tensiones creeme que si lo se y me gusta leer mucho pero tu sabes que en los libros nunca vas a encontrar ciertos "TIPS" que solo aprendes en trabajo de campo  la pregunta que hago no la he leido en este foro  ( que alguien la aya hecho ya )  es mera curiosidad la verdad no me gusta  "saber sin saber"   todo tiene un porque y puede que te paresca molesto por que sabes del tema y se te hace algo simple pero en su tiempo preguntaste tambien    no interpretes esto como una mal respuesta como ya dije antes agradesco a todos los que responden y me gusta mas aprender en campo aunque eso conlleve a hechar a perder algunos componentes.    saludos



aprender me refiero a estar en tu laboratorio estar con tus resistencias.. ahi jugando:
 mira mama ya hice un transmisor fm.. soy un chicho!!.. un amplificador de audio.. 1 watt..mas ambicion 5 watts.. mas.. y mas y asi.
 de poco a poco.. no es molesto preguntes, pero si no puedes identificar ciertas partes, bueno aprende jugando quemando fuentes.. yo queme 20 antes de llegar aqui (mis fuentes eran de transformador comun)y ver el metodo. pero ya entendia donde iban las piezas y como hacen cuando explotan... como evitarlo, yo lo veo en tu caso arriesgado, y diagramas en internet.. a eso me refiero..


----------



## davidseb

Sigo con modificaciones en mi fuente  consegui un diodo doble S20LC20U (200v 20amp y vrrm de 200v )  y lo cambie por el doble que tenia en la salida de 12v que ya habia puesto un MBR2060CT (60v 20amp  y vrr de 60v ) y tambien cambie el toroide la bobina de 12v la puse en los 5v y la de los 5 en la de 12v al ser esta doble bobinado hice un puente para solo tener 2 terminales y poder conectarla tambien se cambiaron las bobinas de los negativos  la fuente funciona bien tambien tengo pensado cambiar el electrolitico de la salida de 12v que actualmente es de 2200uf a 16v  por uno de 4700uf a 25v pero ese tengo que comprarlo hasta ahora la fuente funciona bien .





megas dijo:


> aprender me refiero a estar en tu laboratorio estar con tus resistencias.. ahi jugando:
> mira mama ya hice un transmisor fm.. soy un chicho!!.. un amplificador de audio.. 1 watt..mas ambicion 5 watts.. mas.. y mas y asi.
> de poco a poco.. no es molesto preguntes, pero si no puedes identificar ciertas partes, bueno aprende jugando quemando fuentes.. yo queme 20 antes de llegar aqui (mis fuentes eran de transformador comun)y ver el metodo. pero ya entendia donde iban las piezas y como hacen cuando explotan... como evitarlo, yo lo veo en tu caso arriesgado, y diagramas en internet.. a eso me refiero..



Entiendo se que el modificar este tipo de cosas llevan un riesgo por que no es algo para profanos puedo empezar de apoco como mencionas pero esto de las fuentes las necesito para un proyecto se que pude ahorrar todo esto con solo cargar la linea de 5v y ya tendria una fuente para mi proyecto pero estoy aprobechando todo lo que pueda para aprender y consejos como el tuyo me ayudan a no olvidar que esto no es un juego por eso te lo agradesco aprecio que te tomes el tiempo para comentar   todo lo que observes porfavor dimelo y asi aprendo mas rapido


----------



## megas

davidseb dijo:


> Sigo con modificaciones en mi fuente  consegui un diodo doble S20LC20U (200v 20amp y vrrm de 200v )  y lo cambie por el doble que tenia en la salida de 12v que ya habia puesto un MBR2060CT (60v 20amp  y vrr de 60v ) y tambien cambie el toroide la bobina de 12v la puse en los 5v y la de los 5 en la de 12v al ser esta doble bobinado hice un puente para solo tener 2 terminales y poder conectarla tambien se cambiaron las bobinas de los negativos  la fuente funciona bien tambien tengo pensado cambiar el electrolitico de la salida de 12v que actualmente es de 2200uf a 16v  por uno de 4700uf a 25v pero ese tengo que comprarlo hasta ahora la fuente funciona bien .



ok ahi vas mas o menos.. solo necesitarias 2200uf x 25v recuerda es conmutada.. se carga mas rapido, aun asi te daria mas de 14 amps depende 1.- si la fuente es de mas de 300watts 2.- si el trasnformador principal tiene 2 hilos en cada pin de la salida de 12v imagen 1

si tienes dos hilos en la salida de 12v en tu transformador es mejor..

y si pudieras sacar una imagen de tu fuente de vista un poco mas "aerea" mas todavia..imagen 2
otra es la fuente que tiene el 494 o el pcg001?


----------



## davidseb

muchas gracias mira la fuente es la que tiene el 494 ya modificada en el pin uno pero no aumente su salida de 12v solo la modifique para no tener que cargar la linea de 5v lo del toroide lo reverti por que la fuente se apagaba cuando aumentaba la carga de 2 a 4 amp asi que quedo como estaba la cargo a 7 amp  y estoy probando temperaturas en el disipador secundario pero note un detalle la fuente cuando la traje a casa la probe sin desarmar nada solo puse el puente entre el verde y un negro arranco perfecto pero en el disipador primario hay mucho calor aun sin nada de carga ¿ ay algun metodo para disminuir esta temperatura? se que es normal que se caliente pero puedo reducir el calor?  revisare el transformador para checar lo que mencionas y tomare las fotos que me pides muchas gracias   ah porcierto la fuente con el otro integrado ya esta guardada :enfadado:


----------



## megas

davidseb dijo:


> muchas gracias mira la fuente es la que tiene el 494 ya modificada en el pin uno pero no aumente su salida de 12v solo la modifique para no tener que cargar la linea de 5v lo del toroide lo reverti por que la fuente se apagaba cuando aumentaba la carga de 2 a 4 amp asi que quedo como estaba la cargo a 7 amp  y estoy probando temperaturas en el disipador secundario pero note un detalle la fuente cuando la traje a casa la probe sin desarmar nada solo puse el puente entre el verde y un negro arranco perfecto pero en el disipador primario hay mucho calor aun sin nada de carga ¿ ay algun metodo para disminuir esta temperatura? se que es normal que se caliente pero puedo reducir el calor?  revisare el transformador para checar lo que mencionas y tomare las fotos que me pides muchas gracias   ah porcierto la fuente con el otro integrado ya esta guardada :enfadado:



si se calienta el disipador de los transistores primarios puede ser que el toroide fue mal puesto o.. tienes que respetar las vueltas de cada voltage. eso quiere decir, que vas a tener que deshilar y ponerle sus vueltas correspondientes a cada voltage pero ahora si un hilo delgado a el de 5v y doble hilo al de 12v  todo el hilado es en un mismo sentido solo que al poner la entrada que seria para el negativo es la salida y la salida es la entrada.. fijate si ahi no lo pusiste mal.

los diodos deben estar aislados del disipador.. lo estan?


----------



## davidseb

No me entendiste mira cuando nueva la fuente ya se calentaba cuando la probe por primera ves ya se calentaba en la etapa "caliente" osea en el primario no es gran cosa pero no se si aya algun metodo para que no caliente me refiero a cambiar algun transistor o alo mejor asi trabaja esta , los diodos dobles estan aislados en el secundario tal y como venian solo le "aumente" al doble de 12v la capacidad de intensidad de 6 a 20amp (no pienso usar los 20amp) solo fue para que los componentes trabajen muy por debajo de su pico de intensidad pienso que asi alargo la vida de la fuente  el toroide no fue tocado solo cambie las terminales de 12v para 5 y viceversa pero como te mencione la fuente se apagaba si cargaba 4 amp asi que se devolvio asu posicion original y todo funciona muy bien a 7 amp incluso la cargue a 10amp y no se apago pero solo fueron 2 minutos ( no quise arriesgarla )  segun tengo entendido si sobrepaso su pico de intensidad esta se apagara pero no se si eso funcione con la modificacion del pin 1 que ya tiene la fuente .


----------



## megas

entonces nada mas con los nuevos diodos es que pudo mantenerse.. simple  bueno si quieres seguir revisando sobre los sensores de voltage y corriente checa :

http://danyk.wz.cz/s_atx_en.html

ahi tienes bastantes diagramas de donde revisar y basarte en la forma de entender las fuentes.
por cierto..ponle ventilador a la fuente..


----------



## davidseb

megas dijo:


> entonces nada mas con los nuevos diodos es que pudo mantenerse.. simple  bueno si quieres seguir revisando sobre los sensores de voltage y corriente checa :
> 
> http://danyk.wz.cz/s_atx_en.html
> 
> ahi tienes bastantes diagramas de donde revisar y basarte en la forma de entender las fuentes.
> por cierto..ponle ventilador a la fuente..



Perfecto te agradesco revisare el link a conciencia  y si la fuente tiene un ventilador mas grande que el que traia  saludos muchas gracias  



Megas nunca cargaste una fuente modificada a mas de su pico de intensidad? pregunto por que quiero saber si esta se apaga o cuando se modifica pierde esa proteccion la verdad no quisiera estropear la unica fuente que tengo modificada jeje


----------



## megas

davidseb dijo:


> Perfecto te agradesco revisare el link a conciencia  y si la fuente tiene un ventilador mas grande que el que traia  saludos muchas gracias
> 
> 
> 
> Megas nunca cargaste una fuente modificada a mas de su pico de intensidad? pregunto por que quiero saber si esta se apaga o cuando se modifica pierde esa proteccion la verdad no quisiera estropear la unica fuente que tengo modificada jeje



ammnn  vete pensando que esta seria tu betha y la siguiente es la 1.0 , no te hagas la idea que con esta ya vas a quedar conforme.. sino , se quema y que haras?
tienes que usarla para pruebas.. checar como modificar las protecciones para que te sirvan a lo que tu quieras y asi.
la fuente.... de hecho la que saco en la imagen si te fijas ya no tiene los mismos componentes originales y en el sitio esa me da 22 +- con dos filtros electroliticos de salida de 2200uf 25v y alimenta 5 tda2050 y un lm4766  eso me da.. mas de 10 amperes a +- 22 voltios no?
claro tiene el metodo *DOSMETROS*, que consiste en deshilar sin desarmar el transformador, pero solo ocupe un hilo de 5v para cada pin de los dos de salida.
la fuente esta completamente protegida.. en los dos voltages negativos.. y en el positivo.. en el segundo, porque tiene el ventilador asi que esta con las protecciones de
sobrecorriente
bajovoltage
altovoltage
overcurrent y cuantas cochinadas pedia el ic.


----------



## davidseb

El trafo de mi fuente tiene 2 hilos en su salida de 12v  ya lo revise y cada uno va a cada anodo del diodo doble


----------



## megas

davidseb dijo:


> El trafo de mi fuente tiene 2 hilos en su salida de 12v  ya lo revise y cada uno va a cada anodo del diodo doble



  jajajaja  nop  era dos hilos a cada anodo


----------



## davidseb

megas dijo:


> jajajaja  nop  era dos hilos a cada anodo



jajaja uppss entonces no jejejeje el trafo maneja tambien el 3.3v o solo 5 y 12? tiene las mismas salidas que el de la foto que subiste investigare y te aviso bien jejeje



haber espera cuando dices 2 hilos te refieres a dos hilos en un pin y dos hilos en otro pin los dos pines de 12v?  si es asi  entonces el trafo si tiene 4 hilos de 12v  2 a cada anodo del diodo doble


----------



## Don Plaquetin

davidseb dijo:


> supongamos que tengo una fuente  pero no tiene disipador en el secundario ( por que se lo quitaron)


si se lo sacaron hay que ver si era para otra fuente o para otro proyecto (amplificador de audio etc) y si vino asi de fabrica es porque la fuente fue hecha para trabajar con 70Watts como la mia que no lo trae mas que la etapa de 5V



davidseb dijo:


> ¿como se en que lugar va el de 12v y en que lugar el de 5v?



NO entiendo porque dices que no sabes si en el serigrafía de la placa te dice 12V 5V es mas te dice que va en cada lugar solo era cuestión de preguntar que diodos me recomiendan para la etapa de 12V y cual para la de 5V y si quieres te los digo a los diodos que va??? explícate 

diodo para la etapa de 12V *F06C20C* equivalentes a montones 
diodo para la etapa de 5V *SB3040PT* equivalentes a montones

te doy esos porque son lo que mejor desempeño me dieron en máximo margen de trabajo 

por lo que veo tu placa no tiene 3.3V es una AT y no una ATX y los capacitores son de *16V1000µF*  no te pases de eso valores no mejoran nada y si te pasas trabajaran mal


----------



## davidseb

Hola ya eh solucionado esa duda pero quiero dejar claro ciertos puntos la fuente tiene 3.3v tambien ya lo eh dicho como 3 veces y otra no todas las fuentes tienen escrito el componente en el lugar que va ( lo digo por que tengo varias aqui ) si asi fuera seria una perdida de tiempo preguntar no crees?  jeje pero no importa te agradesco y de hecho tengo noticias eh cargado la fuente modificada con 7.5amp por una hr y media y todo funciono bien  finalmente consegui un diodo doble de 200v y 20 amp que instale en la salida de 12v ahora quiero probar hasta cauanta carga se apagaria la fuente ( espero que se apague antes de que se queme jeje)   muchas gracias por los datos de los diodos los buscare por aca para ver si aca los venden   saludos  te agradesco



Por cierto algo que eh notado es que los diodos dobles siempre estan aislados del disipador mientras que la serie de diodos discretos no ¿esto aque se debe? si se supone que los diodos discretos que tambien son rapidos realizan el mismo trabajo solo que a menor escala de intensidad pero con mayor voltaje de pico


----------



## Don Plaquetin

davidseb dijo:


> Por cierto algo que eh notado es que los diodos dobles siempre estan aislados del disipador mientras que la serie de diodos discretos no ¿esto aque se debe? si se supone que los diodos discretos que tambien son rapidos realizan el mismo trabajo solo que a menor escala de intensidad pero con mayor voltaje de pico



yo que tu reviso porque los diodos no van en serie si te referis a los que estan en paralelo agarrado a una chapa miralos bien y los vas a interpretar que de una forma si estan llendo al disipador dado que se calientan tambien esa es la etapa de 12 y si no subes foto con mas detalle esto es como guiar un avion con un largavista

las quesubiste poco mostraban


----------



## davidseb

Dos disculpas primero tienes razon no estan en serie y  si me refiero a los diodos que mencionas con la chapa de metal  esos nunca van aislados al disipador cuando vienen asi pero si vienen como los de 5v si  ; esa es mi pregunta ¿que difiere? o eh pensado que el aislar uno de ellos es para evitar un corto entre las dos salidas  y la otra disculpa es por que esta cochinada de lap no me deja subir fotos en eso estoy subire las que tome al disipador asi como quedo para que revices si algo esta mal 



ok creo que ya ( tengo problema con un driver de bluetooth ) mira asi quedo el disipador y en la otra foto estan los componentes que traia originalmente  el diodo doble de 12v no esta aislado del disipador el de 5v y el mosfet si.


----------



## davidseb

Aqui mas fotos: la fuente completa,la modificacion que hice,y el disipador despues de instalarle los nuevos rectificadores rapidos     saludos


----------



## davidseb

Saludos a todos eh terminado con la prueba de la fuente para saber hasta que intensidad esta se apaga aqui adjunto la foto le puse diferentes cargas con dos halogenas de 50w y con resistencias de alambre para ir sumando hasta que no encendiera y creo que funciono la fuente se resetea alos 16.2 amp    pregunta ¿ hasta donde puedo subir la tencion de esta fuente ? se que tendria que cambiar el electrolitico que es de 16uf  de la linea de 12v .  La fuente antes de la modificacion entregaba 11.87v y con la mod solo incremente a 12.43v ¿podria sacar 24v de esta fuente?  o esa tension amerita mano al trafo?   saludos 




P.D: perdon por la resolucion de mi camara espero se vea bien


----------



## osk_rin

davidseb dijo:


> ¿ hasta donde puedo subir la tencion de esta fuente ? se que tendria que cambiar el electrolitico que es de 16uf  de la linea de 12v .  La fuente antes de la modificacion entregaba 11.87v y con la mod solo incremente a 12.43v ¿podria sacar 24v de esta fuente?  o esa tension amerita mano al trafo?   saludos



mi experiencia fue que eso depende de la fuente,  en la que yo modifique al pasar de 24v empezaba a hacer un chirrido el trafo  si la mantenia en 22v funcionaba perfecto asi es que la deje en 22v, claro sin tocar nada del tranformador, pero si es indispensabel cambiar todos los capacitores que esten conectados a la linea de 12v porque de no hacerlo pues haran pum!!


----------



## davidseb

osk_rin dijo:


> mi experiencia fue que eso depende de la fuente,  en la que yo modifique al pasar de 24v empezaba a hacer un chirrido el trafo  si la mantenia en 22v funcionaba perfecto asi es que la deje en 22v, claro sin tocar nada del tranformador, pero si es indispensabel cambiar todos los capacitores que esten conectados a la linea de 12v porque de no hacerlo pues haran pum!!



aa ok te agradesco y antes de subirle a esa tension hiciste pruebas de intensidad? me refiero a que antes de subirla cuantos amp te entregaba y ya con 22v a cuantos se quedo?   saludos gracias por el dato


----------



## juanyaudat

hola a todos!! a ver si alguien me puede ayudar a solucionar, ya modifique la fuente y le pude sacar toda la corriente que yo queria con 12v de salida, ahora quiero modificar otra para poder hacer una 12+12, pero si hago lo que esta en este post explicado por dosmetros, me queda una salida en 12 y la otra se va a 22 eso es por que esa esta sin regular...ahora, si hago un divisor resistivo entre +12 y -12 para que se regulen las dos tensiones, me da cualquier cosa, alguien tiene alguna solucion a esto??? para que pueda obtener las dos tensiones simetricas y reguladas?? muchas gracias


----------



## megas

le pusiste su resistencia de carga a la salida de -12v ? , los diodos rectificadores, bobinado de filtro(y posiblemente otra bobina pequeña de filtro tambien) son el espejo de la salida de 12v positivos?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

juanyaudat dijo:


> hola a todos!! a ver si alguien me puede ayudar a solucionar, ya modifique la fuente y le pude sacar toda la corriente que yo queria con 12v de salida, ahora quiero modificar otra para poder hacer una 12+12, pero si hago lo que esta en este post explicado por dosmetros, me queda una salida en 12 y la otra se va a 22 eso es por que esa esta sin regular...ahora, si hago un divisor resistivo entre +12 y -12 para que se regulen las dos tensiones, me da cualquier cosa, alguien tiene alguna solucion a esto??? para que pueda obtener las dos tensiones simetricas y reguladas?? muchas gracias



12+12 no se puede a menos que seas mago


----------



## juanyaudat

hice de todo, diodos, filtros, no filtros, con resistencia de carga, sin resistencia, se que pasa eso por que los -12 estan sin regular, por eso es que se va a -23, y yo al tomar solo los 12 regulo solo la duracion de los pulsos positivos no de los negativos, y al intentar regular con los -12 se arma el lio tambien, ya que no logro una regulacion simetrica, me regula en +12 y -20...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate si le pescás el circuito que limita los -12 V a solo un Ampere , modificando eso lo tendrías . . . 


Saludos !


----------



## davidseb

hola a todos saludos consegui una fuente creo que es AT por que no tiene salida  de +3v y tampoco el cable verde para encenderla traia un swicht que llegaba ala fuente con un cable de uso rudo jaja  bueno el caso es que su pwm es el 494 ya la he modificado (tuve que modificar los valores de algunos resistores y diodos para que esta no se apagara a los 4 amp de carga ya le he sacado hasta 21amp y no se apaga pero cuando la cargo con solo 8amp tengo una caida de tension abismal de 4.5 v en la supuesta salida "sensada" a que se devera esto ? saludos a todos y gracias .


----------



## J2C

Davidseb

Esa es un fuente* AT*, las que tienen salida de +3.3V y el cable verde son fuentes ATX. También poseen conectores de salida distintos.


Las fuentes AT son fuentes bastante antiguas de la primera generación de PC's y raramente alcanzaban los 200W de salida por lo que tu problema puede estar por esa parte e incluso por los cableados internos de la PCB.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## davidseb

J2C dijo:


> Davidseb
> 
> Esa es un fuente* AT*, las que tienen salida de +3.3V y el cable verde son fuentes ATX. También poseen conectores de salida distintos.
> 
> 
> Las fuentes AT son fuentes bastante antiguas de la primera generación de PC's y raramente alcanzaban los 200W de salida por lo que tu problema puede estar por esa parte e incluso por los cableados internos de la PCB.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



SI jejeje ya me imaginaba algo asi que era viejita ( pero lo que si tengo que mencionar esque el pcb esta impecable se ve que lo que hacian antes estaba bien hecho    estoy investigando si cambiandole los transformadores ( grande y pequeñito ) logro sacarle un poco mas gracias saludos


----------



## J2C

Davidseb

Solo te aclare las caracteristícas para que las conozcas.


Todo lo que sean pruebas adelante, comenta lo que has hecho y los resultados para conocimiento del resto de los usuarios del foro.


Siempre las cosas de años atras han sido más robustas y eso es algo en todo sentido.


Ten cuidado al trabajar y muchísima suerte.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## davidseb

hola saludos a todos al principio de mi entrada a este hilo comente que tenia una fuente modificada y otra con un wt7515 que me aconsejaron dejarla asi por ser de un nivel mas avanzado y me di ala tarea de conseguir otra como la ya modificada para hacerle lo mismo en esta busqueda consegui 10 fuentes sin suerte de encontrar un pwm en cualquiera de sus presentaciones al fiiiinnn encontre una con un 7500 ATX con salida de 3v  la he modificado y le deje la salida 12v en 12.48v (la otra fuente entrega exactamente lo mismo) pero ahora la proteccion se activa investigando entendi que ay un diodo que va con el catodo hacia el pin 4 del 7500 y si levanto este la proteccion se desactiva.  Pero mi intencion es mantener esta proteccion solo "modificarla" para que digamos alos 10 amp la fuente se apague. Algun tip que me pudieran dar para hacer esto lo agradeceria mucho ( la otra fuente se apaga alos 16.8 amp )





J2C dijo:


> Davidseb
> 
> Solo te aclare las caracteristícas para que las conozcas.
> 
> 
> Todo lo que sean pruebas adelante, comenta lo que has hecho y los resultados para conocimiento del resto de los usuarios del foro.
> 
> 
> Siempre las cosas de años atras han sido más robustas y eso es algo en todo sentido.
> 
> 
> Ten cuidado al trabajar y muchísima suerte.
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


Si muchas gracias juanka  en eso estoy para subir todo lo que resulte


----------



## pool27

Hola a todos ,tengo este trafo es de 500w Pentium 4 es lo que dice ,no se como se hace la serie porque tiene un bobinado mas que el que puso de muestra dosmetro ,quiero sacarle+ 33 mas -33 tendria que poner bobinas en paralelo, para que no aumente tanto el voltaje? Quisiera ayuda para poder conectarlas .-  saludos . -


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , como lo pensaste , dejá alguno en paralelo y listo 

Saludos !


----------



## davidseb

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , como lo pensaste , dejá alguno en paralelo y listo
> 
> Saludos !



hola dosmetros una pregunta ay alguna manera de "aumentar" el deadtime del 494(pata 4) para que no se resetee y poder sacarle mas de los 4 amp con los que se activa la proteccion actualmente?  saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Estás mezclando pato con gallareta (que no se come) , el  death time es para que no funcionen al mismo tiempo los transistores y se autofusilen


----------



## Nilfred

El deadtime del 494 se usa como "soft start", de la misma forma se podría usar para limitar la corriente.
No he visto algo así ¿Podrías poner un esquema de lo que encontraste?


----------



## davidseb

Si entiendo, el deat time se podria decir que es el que desactiva la proteccion mas importante? me refiero a que levante el diodo que llega al pin 4 y cuando le conecte ala salida de 12v       (que segun el fabricante entrega 10amp como pico) una carga de 7amp REVENTE el puente de diodos y los 3 transistores del primario y por ende tambien el conjunto de diodos del secundario de la salida de 12v :enfadado:   aa y el fusible  bueno en pocas palabras un carnaval, ya he remplasado todo pero antes volvi a poner el diodo al pin 4 jaja pregunto esto por que no entiendo aque se deve que tengo dos fuentes con el mismo pwm y una da 16 amp y otra con 3.7 ya muere es por el tipo de trafo? me refiero al tamaño y las dos fuentes en su etiqueta entregas 10amp en la salida de 12v supuestamente.  saludos buen inicio de semana.


----------



## davidseb

Esta fuente que se apaga tiene un 393 tambien ¿puede ser este la causa?


----------



## davidseb

Bueno pongo todo lo que vaya encontrando espero no molestar al estar revisando todo el circuito que llega al pin 4 del pwm encontre que al variar el valor (disminuir) de un resistor la fuente se mantiene encendida puedo cargarla con 14amp y no se apaga pero la caida de tension es bastante grande ( la fuente ya tiene el divisor resistivo entre 12v y maza al pin 1 ) creo que este resitor controla la caida de tension si este es de un valor grande no se tiene caida pero a mas de 3.49amp resetea la fuente.  tienen alguna idea de que mas revisar para poder digamos "equilibrar" la caida de tension y la salida de corriente?  les agradesco saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

davidseb dijo:


> pregunto esto por que no entiendo aque se deve que tengo dos fuentes con el mismo pwm y una da 16 amp y otra con 3.7 ya muere es por el tipo de trafo? me refiero al tamaño y las dos fuentes en su etiqueta entregas 10amp en la salida de 12v supuestamente. saludos buen inicio de semana.


 
Todas dicen que cocinan y planchan 

En algunas fuentes (tienen 3 transformadores amarillos = chico - mediano - grande) el transformador mas chico es una fuente de corriente , rectificada con . . . en general dos díodos + capacitor. Y esa tensión la usa para apagar-proteger la fuente , ergo , se podría agrandar el capacitor para hacer mas lento el proceso de protección , peeeeeroooo


----------



## davidseb

la siguiente prueba que hice fue colocar un preset de 10k en lugar del resistor de 12k que antes mencione y si el valor del preset disminuye ejem:a 4k5 ya puedo cargar con 4amp y no se apaga pero la caida de tension llega a ser de hasta 5v :enfadado: , eso del trafo pequeño habria que revisarlo ( todo lo que estoy haciendo con esta fuente es en base ala otra que ya tengo lista ) y las dos tienen esos 3 transformadores pero la que ya esta lista no tiene el 393 y las dos tienen diodos rapidos de catodo comun de 16amp a 200v ( que yo les cambie por los de la laminita )seguire buscando haber si logro que entregue la corriente que el fabricante prometio sin tener que desactivar las protecciones.  saludos gracias dosmetros y en gral.


----------



## analogico

estoy modificando una fuente para hacer un cargador segun este otro foro
www.clubcbf.es/foro/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=14503

por las imagenes un par  de paginas atraz alguien la esta armando tambien
a fuente qu tengo usa el chip TL494
lo que no entiendo es como hace el corte con la bateria llena
eso es lo qe dice pero no entiendo :cabezon:


> 3) Determinar el punto final. Modo automático:
> 
> Durante el proceso de carga la corriente inicial será máxima, para ir disminuyendo poco a poco hasta que no queden iones de sulfato de plomo que reconvertir, esto irá dificultando el paso de la corriente, por lo que la resistencia de la batería aumentará y la tensión en sus bornes subirá poco a poco hasta la tensión nominal de carga.
> 
> La línea PG (cable gris) está conectada por una resistencia a la línea de +5v (ahora +6v) y toma los valores de ésta y/o de GND dependiendo de las tensiones presentes en presentes en V33, V5 y V12, estos pines están conectados a las tensiones de salida de +3.3v, +5v y +12v respectivamente y si están dentro del rango adecuado la tensión en PG es +6v y si no es 0V. En este proyecto utilicé esta característica para controlar un pequeño relé (m.3) de 6v dos circuitos conmutados que desconecta la batería cuando la tensión alcanza un valor programado, conectando un extremo de la bobina del relé a la línea de +6v y el otro a PG.
> 
> El sensor V12 está programado para hacer bajar la tensión de PG a tierra cuando el voltaje en línea de +12V es menor de 10v, por tanto, se necesita dividir la tensión de salida (presente en la batería) con una resistencia variable (m.4) para que coincida el punto final con ese voltaje límite.
> 
> Con este sistema nos queda una fuente automática que conectará la batería cuando la tensión caiga del valor que definamos y la desconectará cuando la sobrepase.
> 
> 4) Modo de tensión


----------



## analogico

bueno continuando

la modificación solamente coloque un potenciometro en la linea que va de la pata 1 del tl hasta los 12 v
conecto de carga una lampara de 60 w y ajusto el potencioetro hasta llegar a 15v

no hago ningun cambio mas 
voy bien o  mal


----------



## hywhook

hola 2M.
Tengo una fuente de 400 w, (ya se como variar el voltage !!!!) pero quiero en la etapa de 12v llegar a tener unos 10A, (las protecciones estan desactivadas). Aparte de cambiar los diodos de salida, por unos mas grosos, me gustaria saber si tengo que modificar el trasformador ? o solo la dejo asi... me parece que va a calentar un poquito...jajajaj. 
desde ya muchas gracias...
y es genial lo que aportan. a los que no conocemos o lo hacemos de hobby...
GRACIAS....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vas a tener que buscar en el post donde se habló de llevarla a 13,8 , ahí está exolicado el tema de como conectar los bobinados del nucleo.

Saludos !


----------



## analogico

llevo casi la mitad del hilo pero casi todos  estan mas interesados en subirle a 40V

de momento encontré esto en una de las paginas del hilo lo citan
http://radiocontrol.es/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=68&page=2








para 15 v serian
R2 = [(Vout * R1)/Vref] – R1
(( 15 * 2700 ) / 2,5) - 2700=13500 


se me acabaron las pilas del tester   y no puedo probar  si funciona


----------



## davidseb

analogico dijo:


> llevo casi la mitad del hilo pero casi todos  estan mas interesados en subirle a 40V
> 
> de momento encontré esto en una de las paginas del hilo lo citan
> http://radiocontrol.es/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=68&page=2
> 
> http://radiocontrol.es/imagenes/fuente/fuente5.jpg
> 
> 
> para 15 v serian
> R2 = [(Vout * R1)/Vref] – R1
> (( 15 * 2700 ) / 2,5) - 2700=13500
> 
> 
> se me acabaron las pilas del tester   y no puedo probar  si funciona



hola que tal yo utilizo un potenciometro de digamos 1k entre 12v y masa con el cursor a vref ( pin 1 si es 494 o 14 si es wt7520 etc ) una ves que tengo la salida requerida medimos los valores de 12v a vref y masa a vref y cambiamos el pote por un par de resistores fijos y listo    saludos


----------



## mcguivercrgq

Me interesó mucho este post y a pesar de los años que tiene abierto constituye una buena enseñanza en este camino de los que tenemos a la electrónica como parte de la vida. Me anime y ya realicé la modificación de una fuente AT siguiendo el excelente tutorial de *DOSMETRO* para obtener +24 y - 24 de potencia (modesto 6 A que para lo básico alcanzan). Ahora quiero agregarle una etapa para hacerla variable, para lo cual aca en el foro hay infinidades de diseños (por ejemplo este generado por el forista Jona https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-lm317-paralelo-8658/). Si bien no parece haber mayor problema en adicionar una etapa como la señalada me surge la siguiente duda: Se mantienen las protecciones de la fuente PC a pesar de agregar esta etapa o hay que incluir nueva protección? 

Agradecido de antemano por la atención que puedan brindarme.


----------



## davidseb

con respecto alas protecciones de las atx alguien tendra un link o informacion de como reformar estas para no tener que eliminarlas?   se los agradeceria mucho  tengo varias fuentes que al hacer la mod del cambio en el sensado ya no permiten mas de 3 amp ala salida  podrian ayudarme..


----------



## DOSMETROS

A ver , si modifico una fuente a 44 + 44, a 3 A es equivalente a 264 Watts , y en general las fuentes esas son de 300 Watts. Mas no se les puede pedir 

Saludos !


----------



## davidseb

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A ver , si modifico una fuente a 44 + 44, a 3 A es equivalente a 264 Watts , y en general las fuentes esas son de 300 Watts. Mas no se les puede pedir
> 
> Saludos !


hola dosmetros saludos hay una confucion aqui las modificaciones que yo hise no son de 44 + 44 solo le cambie la ref del pin para que la tension sensada fuera la de 12v que nisiquiera la he subido a 12.5v por que necesito que sea solo de 12v pero con la minima caida que pueda tener,siempre antes de modificar las pruebo y todo funciona correcto incluso ala salida de 12v le eh podido conectar 2 dicroicas de 50w y todo bien, una ves que le cambio la salida del pin ( y los diodos rapidos de salida) la fuente enciende pero solo puedo conectar una carga de 2 o3 amp y esta se resetea en este hilo comentaste ( pagina 10 ) que la proteccion de sobrecorriente se tenia que modificar con la fuente andando para tomar medidas,eso es lo que estoy buscando podrias ayudarme?   saludos


----------



## analogico

davidseb dijo:


> hola que tal yo utilizo un potenciometro de digamos 1k entre 12v y masa con el cursor a vref ( pin 1 si es 494 o 14 si es wt7520 etc ) una ves que tengo la salida requerida medimos los valores de 12v a vref y masa a vref y cambiamos el pote por un par de resistores fijos y listo    saludos



 funcionaaa!!!

a los 7 A se apaga pero solo necesitaba 5  y el voltage se mantiene fijo y estable 
sin importar la carga 

la modificación:
desconectar solo las 2 resistencias que conectan  los 12 y los 5v con el pin 1 (el pin 1 se deja conectado a los otros conponentes) 
conectar  el potenciómetro de 10k   regular  hasta el voltaje  que quería medir y cambiar  por resistencias fijas

obs  para cargador es necesario colocar un diodo  o si no la bateria alimenta a la fuente
considerar la  perdida del diodo 0,7V  o usar un diodo  rapido de otra fuente que tienen una perdida de 0,3 vy aguantan mas A
ahora solo falta buscar un modo de corte automatico   cuando la bateria este cargada
si alguien tiene alguna idea :estudiando:


----------



## davidseb

Por fin encontre una fuente que al modificarla entrega los 8amperios prometidos  una edge de 400watts pero eh notado que cuando se levanta o se aisla el pin 1 del pwm es cuando tengo mas problemas con la dichosa proteccion de sobrecorriente en esta ocacion solo retire la resistencia que llegaba desde los 5v pero la de los 12 la deje junto con la del nuevo divisor resistivo y listo 12.48v regulados y 8amp de salida sin problemas. ( aun sigo buscando como modificar estas protecciones )  por lo que eh leido son los pines 4-15-16  si alguien tiene alguna obsevacion lo agradeceria saludos.


----------



## jeolmos

Por qué entre 12v, masa, y el pin 14 (wt7520) y no en el pin 16 que es VADJ I OP compensation positive input , feedback voltage sense input?


----------



## davidseb

jeolmos dijo:


> Por qué entre 12v, masa, y el pin 14 (wt7520) y no en el pin 16 que es VADJ I OP compensation positive input , feedback voltage sense input?



En efecto es el pin 16 del 7520 me confundi y se usa entre 12v y masa para sensar la salida de 12v saludos


----------



## jeolmos

Gracias. Ahora hago el cambio de pin con tranquilidad. Siguiendo tu hilo lo puse en el pin 14 y al aplicar una carga me bajaba la tensión de 13.8v a 12.4v, y no entendía el por que. Algo voy a aprender con ustedes. Mañana pruebo usar el pin 16. Me volví loco para encontrar el data sheet de WT7520 pero ya lo tengo. Gracias


----------



## jeolmos

y sigue sumando; fuente pc atx 550 IC WT7520 modificada: 12v+pin 16+masa=13.8v que al aplicar carga desciende hasta 13.3v; le puse un preset de 22k que soldé a la placa de la fuente. la uso para alimentar el cargador de baterías para los modelos de radio control. barata, liviana, entrega bastantes amper y al mantener la tensión por encima de 11.5v el cargador no da error.
espero que dure y en el futuro no aparezcan fuentes con IC raros
gracias
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate de hacerle la referencia con un zener+resistencia , en vez del preset , el zener al positivo , eso le dará mayor estabilidad aun.

Eso está con gráficas y todo en el post.

Saludos !


----------



## pool27

en la plaqueta que posteo bushnnell ,se puede poner un capasitor 10 mf entre pin 4 y pin 14 del tl 494, para arranque lento? y donde dice 13,8 va puesto el + de los 34 o 44 v de la fuente a controlar? - saludos.-


----------



## buhini

Hola, me llamo buhini, y me gustaria apuntarme al hilo, estoy intentando convertir una fuente atx, en una fuente de laboratorio, he seguido pasos que he encontrado en internet para ello, resulta que una vez todo montado la fuente no arranca junto verde con negro, y el ventilador hace un pequeño gesto, pero no anda, si junto el cable rojo del polimetro al cable verde, y el negro a masa en posicion de continuidad, entonces si que empieza el ventilador a andar, pero si no hago eso no funciona, que puede ser?


----------



## enano22

Hola quisiera que me ayuden un poco , tengo que hacer una fuente simetrica regulable +-12 V y como minimo 5A en la salida, tengo una fuente de PC que tiene 400W de salida, no entiendo mucho sobre las fuentes conmutadas, la idea es usar el trafo de esta fuente y algunas otras cosas para armarme una nueva, se podra hacer eso??
Muchas gracias y espero alguna respuesta, soy muy nuevo en esto


----------



## jeolmos

en la fuente de pc observá la etiqueta con las especificaciones y verás que dice entregar +12v 20a, -12v 0.8a. si eso te sirve adelante, no tenés que modificar nada. caso contrario seguro encontrás ayuda en el foro. yo solo necesitaba elevar un 15% la tensión de los +12v para alimentar un cargador de baterías de radio control, y la ayuda la encontré en éste foro. Te aclaro que no se de electronica, solo soy travieso. de todos modos acá hay mucha data y gente dispuesta a compartir el conocimiento. Atte.-


----------



## seaarg

Una pregunta, lei hasta la pagina 15 pero ya me queman los ojos:

En el trafo principal de la fuente de PC: ¿el primario esta mas cerca del nucleo? ¿Seria factible desarmar el trafo, quitando los secundarios solamente y rebobinar un secundario a medida de las necesidades? Pregunto esto para no tocar el primario, ya que es mas delicado en valores de inductancia, etc. (He volado un par de fuentes flyback por rebobinar todo) Si bien las modificaciones a lo existente estan buenas, de esta forma me podria hacer mi propio secundario con calibres mas gruesos, etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS

seaarg dijo:


> En el trafo principal de la fuente de PC: ¿el primario esta mas cerca del nucleo? ¿Seria factible desarmar el trafo, quitando los secundarios solamente y rebobinar un secundario a medida de las necesidades?


 
Los bobinados están mezclados


----------



## Comet

Hola!

Yo he leído detenidamente hasta la pag. 10 y me parece muy interesante las modificaciones que has hecho "Dosmetros"

tengo 7 fuentes ATX y 2 AT enterrados en el trasto de mi casa, solo 1 funciona
he buscado en este foro y en toda la red como reparar fuentes de PCs, pero todos hablan solo introducciones ( reconocer AT o ATX, el color y V de los cables, las etapas de rectificado, y NADA  )

pero a qui, para poder modificar una fuente se requiere de un moderado conocimiento de estas mismas

Bueno Yo también me animo a modificar una de mis fuentes, pero antes me gustaría tener la satisfacción de repara una de ellas y poder decir "*Yo lo repare*"  (por supuesto que después de reparado NO lo usaría para una PC)


este es la fuente que escogí para su modificación (ATX)  pero antes tengo que repararlo










de prender prende, pero cuando le conecto una lectora o una Motherboard se apaga, como que su protección la apagara.
como ven en la foto, ya la he destripado y aparentemente sus 3 Qs están bien, las he medido 1 por 1
los 3 MOSPECs también están bien
los  Capacitores de alto valor también  
cuando la desarme, pensé en encontrar algún capacitor inflado o un Q quemado, (dije fácil pero NO)
Alguna sugerencia?



PD: Si la foto es muy grande solo díganmelo para la próxima bajar de resolución,
Es que quiero que se noten todos los detalles al máximo

saludos


----------



## tatajara

mmm tendrias que sacar los electroliticos y medirlos (resistencia interna y capacitancia) y revisar el TL y los tr 
*yo* no me pondria a repararlas, directamente las desmantelo para harmar otras cosas como una smps, pero es bueno que quieras aprender como *yo* jaja
saludos


----------



## Comet

ese es la idea aprender!!!

en paginas atrás se habla de un TL494 como modificarlo y es ese del que sospecho, pero no con tanta seguridad,  en mi caso sería el  YX494, pero bueno si alguien ha tenido este problema que es común, cuéntenmelo

mañana veré si consigo ese integrado para hacer mas experimentos

saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

bueno el YX494 es el mismo que el TL494


----------



## el-rey-julien

si no arranca revisa las r de valor alto en el primario de la fuente y el capa de poliester grandote también revisarlo
fijate unas r de 220 megas que suelen abrirse y luego no quiere arrancar la fuente,(todo eso esta en el primario de la fuente,por hay buscale la falla)


----------



## Comet

Qué bueno saber que el YX494 es el mismo que el TL494, como TL hay mucha información en la red, pero como YX ni el datasheet lo tiene

Midiendo el capacitor de poliéster grandote en estos instantes


----------



## Comet

ok  por a hora va bien el capacitor de poliéster   105K 250V y  con el multitester mide   1.068 uF


----------



## ManyaCarb

Que tal colegas, estuve siguiendo todas las instrucciones de DOSMETROS para modificar una fuente de PC, luego de quemar algunos componentes al final consegui una que funcionara a 13.8 volt en la salida. Realmente "excelente" el tutorial de DOSMETROS 
Me gustaria compartir un link que incluye varios integrados PWM que tienen las fuentes mas nuevas.
De aqui saque informacion interesante
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/arti...-to-Know-About-Power-Supply-Protections/905/7
Saludos a todos los foristas


----------



## Comet

Hola!

soy yo de nuevo

ya compre 2 fuentes nuevas chinitas para experimentar de  550W   (si claro)

pero algo me deja con las ganas de solucionar

resulta que desarme todas mis fuentes malogradas y me di con la sorpresa de que todos  prenden pero no trabajan bien en la salida de 12V,  puedo prender un foco simple de carro, pero cuando le pongo un foco H7 de 75 Watts se apaga la fuente

hago la misma prueba con la salida de 5V (cable rojo) y no se apaga la fuente, Al parecer el daño está relacionado con la salida de 12V
toda una semana entera me he pasado revisando a lo empírico todas las Rs los Q te potencia y los puentes de diodo, los diodos dobles rectificadores, capacitores  y no encuentro nada malo

y esto no sucede en las 2 fuentes nuevas que he comprado (no se apagan) a pesar de que les conecto un motor de ventilador de carro 

bueno más tarde les cambio el Integrado que dije unos post mas atrás y les cuento

saludos


----------



## Comet

Comet dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Yo he leído detenidamente hasta la pag. 10 y me parece muy interesante las modificaciones que has hecho "Dosmetros"
> 
> tengo 7 fuentes ATX y 2 AT enterrados en el trasto de mi casa, solo 1 funciona
> he buscado en este foro y en toda la red como reparar fuentes de PCs, pero todos hablan solo introducciones ( reconocer AT o ATX, el color y V de los cables, las etapas de rectificado, y NADA  )
> 
> pero a qui, para poder modificar una fuente se requiere de un moderado conocimiento de estas mismas
> 
> Bueno Yo también me animo a modificar una de mis fuentes, pero antes me gustaría tener la satisfacción de repara una de ellas y poder decir "*Yo lo repare*"  (por supuesto que después de reparado NO lo usaría para una PC)
> 
> 
> este es la fuente que escogí para su modificación (ATX)  pero antes tengo que repararlo
> 
> 
> http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w516/comet3001/FuentePCATX.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> de prender prende, pero cuando le conecto una lectora o una Motherboard se apaga, como que su protección la apagara.
> como ven en la foto, ya la he destripado y aparentemente sus 3 Qs están bien, las he medido 1 por 1
> los 3 MOSPECs también están bien
> los  Capacitores de alto valor también
> cuando la desarme, pensé en encontrar algún capacitor inflado o un Q quemado, (dije fácil pero NO)
> Alguna sugerencia?
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Si la foto es muy grande solo díganmelo para la próxima bajar de resolución,
> Es que quiero que se noten todos los detalles al máximo
> 
> saludos







cambie los IC y nada 
me toca leer mas


----------



## el-rey-julien

revisarlo con tranquilidad,verificaste si el transformador pequeño esta bien?si no tiene algún diodo abierto o en corto?


----------



## waltandra

Muy, Muy interesante esto de las fuentes, e leido completo las 33 paginas dos veces,no tengo conocimiento alguno de electronica, pero por lo menos ahora tengo una mera idea de como funciona una fuente y como son sus componente y como trabaja cada componente con cada salida de (12v, 5 v etc.), muy agradecido por compartir sus conocimentos de una forma que se pueda enteder para persona novatas en este tema, tanto DOSMETROS, como el resto de los integrantes de este foro comparten el conocimento con una cuota de humor  y camaderia. Un abrazo Walter


----------



## mcrven

Comet dijo:


> cambie los IC y nada
> me toca leer mas



Comet... Aquí te pongo algo para leer:

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuentes_pc.htm

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/fuente-pc1.htm

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/archivos/Fuentes-PC.zip

Saludos:


----------



## Comet

Hola gentita a qui les cuento mi progreso

Bueno, cuando no prenden estas fuentes, es relativamente fácil repararlos, pero cuando prenden y se apagan con un foco de 55W allí está el dolor de cabeza
ya voy reparando 2 ATXs para este experimento, uno de ellos cambie un Mosfet de 40A x 30V le puse uno de 50A x 40V y quedo como los dioses
a otra fuente le cambie un diodo Zener diminuto que estaba cruzado

ya tengo 2 fuentes para hacerlos explotar



Aquí tengo uno muy particular:
cuando le pongo un foco H4 de 60/55w la fuente ATX entra en protección y se apaga, pero cuando vuelvo a poner el foco en serie con un Amperímetro digital si logro prender el vendito foco, luego quito el amperímetro y la fuente sigue trabajando muy bien (es una buena pista para encontrar el origen del problema) es como si necesitara ser estimulado o calentado, algún componente esta por volar y es difícil detectarlo
alguna idea amiguitos? 

PD:  foco H4 consume 4.5A  en la salida de 12V  adjunto foto


----------



## DOSMETROS

El foco-lámpara consume mucho más durante el encendido , y más aún estando fria.

El tester en la modalidad amperímetro tiene una pequeña resistencia interna que evidentemente limita la corriente durante el encendido


----------



## Comet

ya  veo!

entonces es por eso que una vez prendido el foco se volverá a prender el foco lámpara sin necesidad de seriarlo con el Amperímetro digital del multitester.

La resistencia de cada uno de los filamentos del foco en frio es de 0.6Ω y cuando están caliente llega a 1.1Ω

para descartar si es por causa de la resistencia del foco caliente, probé con otro foco H4 frio, y todo bien, si prende

He intentado cambiando los valores de esa resistencia vertical, que está entre los capacitores negro y azul respectivamente.  Es de 120Ω  (une la salida de 12V con el negativo)
Probé con uno de 100Ω y nada  luego con 150Ω y nada

La cuestión es. Porque esta fuente funciona bien después que toma temperatura?




No creerán lo que se me ocurrió  

tome una pistola de calor y calenté todos los componentes que podrían estar involucrados y adivinen qué?

Funciono.   La fuente prendió el foco lámpara 

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahora vas a tener que hacerlo de a uno hasta averiguar cual componente es . . .  posiblemente un capacitor


----------



## DJMota

Hola.
Un post muy interesante.
Si quisiera sacar solo una tensión de 12v (para probar equipos de coche) de la fuente, usando las lineas de 5v y quisiera aprovechar tambien los bobinados de 12v...
¿Podría poner en paralelo las dos ramas de 4 espiras de los 12v, con las de 3 espiras de 5v?
Lo digo porque en las mods que he encontrado en internet, lo que hacen es tomar las dos puntas de 12v y sumarlas anulando las dos tomas de 5v.
Con lo que pienso que en realidad no se aprovecha al 100% el transformador. Pues la rama de 5v tiene 3 hilos mientras que la de 12 solo uno. Por tanto dos de los hilos de los 5v aunque esten conectados es como si no lo hicieran al poner en serie los bobinados de 5v y de 12v.
El limite de intensidad que ofrecería la fuente, sería el que ofreciera el de 12v de un solo hilo.
No se si me he explicado bien.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No podés poner en paralelo 4 espiras con 3 espiras  eso es un recalentamiento cortocircuitoso


Ver el archivo adjunto 32410


----------



## DJMota

Me lo imaginaba.
Esa diferencia de potencial de 2v estaría en corto.
Pero supongo que si podría dejar los bobinados de 5v en serie, desconectando la toma central y elevar de los 10v a los 12v la tension.
Al menos aprovecharía mejor la intensidad, usando esas ramas de tres hilos.
¿O sería mejor (o posible) dejar la toma central conectada y elevar los 5v a 12v?. De tal forma que cogeríamos los 12v de donde antes había 5v.
¿Cual de las dos opciones sería mejor y cual más facil por requerir menos modificaciones?
Saludos.

PD: No me habían cargado las fotos.
Ahora que las veo, tu 2ª opción es la que he comentado que he visto, en todas las mods que he encontrado por internet.
Sin embargo tu 1ª opción, es justo la 1ª que expongo. ¿Qué opinas de mi 2ª idea?


----------



## mcrven

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No podés poner en paralelo 4 espiras con 3 espiras  eso es un recalentamiento cortocircuitoso
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 32410



Dosme... La segunda opción debería dar 17VDC, no 14VDC.


----------



## DOSMETROS

En ambos casos se toquetea el LM494 para llevarlo a la tensión deseada


----------



## elvotios

hola dosmetros encantado de saludarte .
e  leído  esta entrada entera  , si entera , y e de darte las gracias ,  por que para mi eres un monstruo de los voltios jejejejej.  y de la persistencia  ya que esta entrada tiene al menos  5 años y sigue viva .
bueno quería preguntar un par de cosas , dado que e conseguido  6 fuentes y quería hacerme una fuente regulable, por lo que leo se que es posible, pero no me queda claro como.  o al menos después de leer tengo bastante lio .
tengo 3 fuente ATX   y 2 AT  .  a una de ellas ya la modifique sin grandes cambios y aprovecho lo que ya tengo .
+12  + 5 +3.3  
+12 - 12  = 24 
y alguna tensión mas entre otros .
pero leyendo veo que si tocas la pata uno puedes subir u bajar la tensión 
así que había pensado en una fuente  regulable  no necesito mucha intensidad.
y como mucho para empezar 24 v que casi no haría falta tocar el trafo , que eso me da miedo de momento . 
pero no se por donde empezar ,  cojo +- 12  y regulo hacia abajo . o +- 5 y regulo hacia arriba y hacia abajo, por que lo que leído es para subir el voltaje , principalmente , para audio . pero yo querría partir quizás de los 1.5  v hasta los 24 ,  te leí y decías que habías bajado  la frecuencia al mitad y habían explotado .   es posible con la ayuda de un tester digital y otro barato barato analógico??? 
muchas gracias  de antemano. volveré a leérmelo otra vez


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , como leiste , con un potenciómetro en la pata 1 pero tomando desde los +12 V 

Saludos !


----------



## elvotios

gracias dosmetros voy a ello .
a ver si no explota jejejeje  
otra cosa estoy indagando  mi tester barato  para ponerle los diodos rápidos . y no se  si ponérselos dentro  o fuera   como dices en tu entrada  .   
es que me resulta complicado  localizar cada , post   con cada cambio. 
ire posteando  los cambios 
 muchas gracias .


----------



## rubenchaco

Hola a todos, una pregunta, si lo que se quiere es modificar la fuente para usarlo en un amplificador por que no se modifica esta  como amplificador y matamos dos pajaros de un tiro?. Entramos el audio por la pata 1 del tl 494, retiramos las protecciones y el puente rectificador , modificamos la frecuencia . De la salida del trafo atacamos el choque de alta frecuencia que puede ser el mismo que retiramos recalculandolo y de ahí a los woofer.



A modo de ejemplo les dejo un circuito que los radioaficionados utilizamos como moduladores a dichas fuentes.http://www.freewebs.com/radiecita/fuentepc.html


----------



## elvotios

hola de nuevo, bueno después, elegir una fuente AT por parecer mas fácil, después emplear  toda una semana, mirando con lupa el esquema y circuito .
al fin puedo subir la tensión de la fuente. bueno solo un poco por que no e cambiado aun los condensadores. 

después de observar  el esquema de mi fuente es muy muy parecida a este .

http://www.eejournal.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/PC-SMPS-494-LM339-schematic1.gif

con algunos pequeños cambios .
bueno pues la alimentación para el tl494 , no la puedo bajar de 7v . que es la tensión mínima.
y como esta fuente no lleva auxiliar, como lei de las atx , pues como que me bloqueado y no se hacia seguir.

mi idea era hacer una fuente regulable  desde 1.5  a... de momento 12 v 
de 12 a casi 16  ya lo conseguí  gracias a este foro. y con los cambios descritos . cuando cambie los condensadores , lei que se puede llegar, a 20v  sin utilizar el - 12  
alguna sugerencia para no tirar la fuente y empezar de nuevo ?
muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Algunos cargadores de celular llegan a cerca de 9 V , con eso le hacés la fuente auxiliar


----------



## elvotios

gracias Dosmetros .. voy a ello no había caído en eso.  cosa sencilla jajajaj  que tonto soy 
me empeñe en querer sacar tensión de alguna parte , y me parecía imposible. 
dado que a mi entender , al bajar la tensión, se baja de todos los circuitos.
estoy pensando que en un cajon creo que tengo un alimentador de  12 v 500mla 
sera suficiente?  a ver que pasa . si funciona pongo lo que salga .
un saludo y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te sobra con 500 mA


----------



## osk_rin

compañeros, 
entre mis cosas encontré una fuente de ps2 fat y me preguntaba que hacer con ella y se me ocurrió la idea de querer modificarla para obtener mayor voltaje y si es posible que sea simétrico, alguien ha intentado hacer tal cosa?


----------



## buhini

Hola de nuevo, miren, me gustaria si fuera posible que alguien me explicase como puedo medir y verificar el buen funcionamiento de un condensador electrolitico, de uno de tantalio smd, otro electrolitico Smd, y de los transformafores, ya que no tengo ni idea de como se hace.
Tengo un fluke 18b, el cual tiene una opcion, que yo diria que es para medir condensadores, pero siempre mide igual, y no se como utilizarlo, el simbolo es algo asi: -!(- 
Gracias!


----------



## elvotios

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te sobra con 500 mA



gracias de nuevo , ya consegui que arranque , pero ahora arranca, pero cuando empiezo a bajar voltaje  se me para, ya desconecte  el diodo de la pata 4 , despues saque el lm339 y no queria arrancar,y en teoria , solo actuaba sobre la pata 4  pero sigue parándose , grrrr  ahora no le puedo dedicar mas tiempo hasta después de las fiestas , pero  !!!! volveree!!!!!
quizas  quite  el 494 y lo monte fuera como decis  mas arriba ... 
otra duda  dosmetros , hablas de que variaste la frecuencia , y supongo que para eso ,  es necesario tocar el condensador y la resistencia de la pata 5 - 6  ¿no???  
pero es necesario o aconsejable  ????

por que leyendo, en no se donde dicen que para poder sacar digamos  3 amp a 3 voltios, no se puede si no se varia la frecuencia ...... no lo termino de entender. 
alguna sugerencia.
por ahora tengo aun no e quemado mi primera fuente supongo que sera puro milagro.

gracias por tus consejos


----------



## elvotios

hola dosmetros , y todos los colaboradores de este foro como  comente mas arriba  fuete at con lm339 y tl 494 ..
pues ya  tengo una bonita explosion , se han quemado los transistores, y no se por que ????  
bueno , quite la protecion de la pata 4,  y todo bien , lampara en + 5 todo bien , + 12 todo bien , potenciometro  entre + 12 y masa y pata central a pata 1  ajustado a 2.5v , si lo subes , sube la tension , y si colocas otra lampara dicroica 12 v 50w  luce bien. pero lo e bajado un poco, el tester marcaba  8 v y no me a dado tiempo a comprobar, literalmente a explotado , los transistores , resistencias, diodos todo ????? 
y no tengo idea de por que aun , sono un pam , y salio una bonita llamarada. 
y sin carga , bueno una lamparita en +5v  pero quite el control y lo puse a + 12 
ya lo e revisado 4 veces , y no se por que pudo pasar. 

voy a mirar con otra fuente a ver si no explota .

 FELICES FIESTAS A TODOS


----------



## DOSMETROS

La quemada dejala para desarme . . .


----------



## elvotios

muy buenas de nuevo , año nuevo fuente nueva .
bueno siguiendo el hilo . primera fuente que modifique , fuente at .  exploto provocando un mini incendio muy curioso en la placa. 
como tenia 2 AT ,la segunda 200w pone.  con tl 494 y lm339,  pero esta era mas sencilla aun. 
empece tratando de subir el voltaje siguiendo el hilo del foro , que tendré que volver a leer a ver que estoy haciendo mal.
bueno pues e puesto un potenciometro  de 1 k  entre + 5  y masa, y pata central a pata 1 del tl494, dejando la resistencia que traia entre masa y pata 1 
mas que nada para ir viendo que pasa poco a poco .
girando un poco sube el voltaje casi a 15 v hasta que salta la protección.y hacia abajo hasta 8 que tambien salta.
comparando mi placa, con varios esquemas del foro veo que, casi todas cortan por la pata 4 .siguiendo la pata 4 termina en una salida del 339 . corto la pista , dejando la resistencia que trae a masa .
tester en +12 y lamparita dicro 12v 50 w .
arranca  y subo hasta 16 v y baja hasta 7 ,  decidi bajar un poco mas a ver que pasa, y llegue a 5v en la salida de 12 v  y no se para la fuente ,  
no lo entiendo pues según lo que leí  el tl494 funciona de 7 a 40 v ?????
mido ente vcc pata 12 y masa y hay 16v ????  de donde demonios 
salen??
alguien le paso lo mismo??? 
pues bajo casi hasta 3 voltios y no pasa nada , bueno todo esto con la lampara puesta en +12.
dosmetros alguna sugerencia?
bueno pues tratando de medir la tension de la pata 12 debí de tocar donde no debia por que empezó a chirriar , y solo deja de chirriar entre 11 y 13 v. y la luz parpadea 
que es lo que chirría , el transformador o los transistores ? 
con mi conocimiento, no se que mas hacer , asi que miro a ver cuanto puedo subir , y subo a 20 v y el chirrido es como un sssssssssss , y  se me olvida que el condensador es de 16 v 
:cabezon:
asi que me explota ,  lo sustituyo por otro de 50 v y vuelvo a probar , explota es de 10 v. de la salida , lo cambio por uno de 35 v . la fuente arranca pero sigue con el sssss , si quito la lampara de + 12  chirria , pero regula de +5 a + 20 .
puse otra lamparita en + 5  subió la tensión por encima de 25 y pam corto en los transistores y fusible fundido .
bueno dosmetros  no e conseguido que mi fuente regule y dure pero algo e aprendido creo yo .
seguiría probando , pero de la primera fuente los transistores ardieron y por ahora no tengo mas.
asi que voy a probar con otra fuente  esta si, es atx . veremos que pasa .
alguna sugerencia????
saludos y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Creo que a esas fuentes , una vez que se logra el voltaje , no hay que molestarlas , si uno experimenta-juega-aprende con ellas lo mas lógico es que se quemen . . .  seguí juntando repuestos 

Saludos !


----------



## elvotios

Hola de nuevo, gracias por responderme dosmetros  .
bueno ayer   estuve hasta las mil, y gracias  a las fuentes AT , 
ya no me costo tanto dar con cada componente, 
tengo una fuente ATX  pone 250 W  no tiene  el lm339 . pero si el tl494 y  algún que otro transistor . (8 )
no encuentro ni un solo esquema que se le parezca, pero comparando, con las anteriores .
veo que el conexionado es muy muy parecido, por no decir casi igual, 
asi que ya estoy en el mismo punto que antes, colocando un un potenciometro  entre +5 y masa regulo desde  8v  hasta casi 20 v que salta la protección y se para , esta ni chirria ni ni nada , y en un descuido , me fundió la dicroica , y me exploto es condensador, :cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:es que no aprendo .
pero no se quemo nada. ni explotó, ni chirría ni nada, sigue regulando. y la temperatura normal., no tiene control en +12 .
ahora me toca hacer , lo mismo , pero desde + 12 , lo haré como dices en la entrada nº 2 o 3 .
ahora bien  tengo unas cuantas dudas , a ver si un alma caritativa me echa una mano, por que aqui ya si que mis conocimientos son nulos.
aunque e leido un monton en este y aguna otra pagina sobre el tl494 hay un monton de cosas que no entiendo. 

1º  si bajo el ciclo de trabajo , al minimo , la tension de salida seria minima ? no?
o habría que bajar también la frecuencia?. 

2º si bajo el ciclo de trabajo se sobrecalentaria el trafo?..  pienso que en vacio  no ? o si? 
3º teneis algun tutorial en castellano que explique pa tontos mas o menos el funcionamiento del tl494 por que , los que yo encontre que son cientos son demasido tecnicos, y yo  no me entero . auque eso si leer leo lo que puedo .

si alguien tuviera un esquemilla, ya seria de agradecer , mas que nada para ir trasteando .

muchas gracias


----------



## felixreal

Hooolaquetal!!!!

Señor *dosmetros*, muchas gracias por el tutorial, he modificado una fuente pc de 460W. Me lié un poco con los devanados, ya que tiene 8 de 5v y 4 de 12v, pero ya está funcionando, entrega +-70v, que con la carga caen a +-64v justo lo que necesito.
De momento está en el banco de pruebas, con dos lámparas de 150W, una por rama, y va la mar de bien.
Más tarde pongo fotos.

Lo dicho, Mil gracias!!!!!

Saludos!!


----------



## ZeperWhit3

Tengo una fuente atx conecte el cable verde con el negro solo que el fusible se quemo cuando trate de medir en amperaje ya cambie el fusible se volviÓ a quemar 

¿ que puede hacer para solucionarlo ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Al tratar de medir el amperage la pusiste en corto , si bién tienen protección , se nota que falló.

A revisar transistores


----------



## ZeperWhit3

Si fue lo primero que me imagine que la puse en corto hice algunas mediciones en el puente de diodos y todo esta bien 

Voy a tratar con los transistores a ver que onda y te aviso los resultados 

Gracias


----------



## vistroni

Una pregunta, dentro del tema no encuentro algún tip para subir el voltaje de la fuente atx a 32V.
Necesito 32V a 1A o un poco menos. ¿Alguien me podría decir si se puede y dónde tengo que modificar?
Segun entiendo en los comentarios, hay varios devanados y no sé si manipulándolos podría obtener los 32V. O si hay algún dispositivo dentro de la fuente donde pudiera hacer el cambio de voltaje. 
No necesariamente los 32V, ya teniendo una idea de dónde moverle, yo trataría de obtener el voltaje que requiero.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si lees más atentamente , vas a ver que por el principio dice de pasar los bobinados en paralelo a serie.

Fijate lo que dice aqui : _#*584*_


----------



## vistroni

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS, entonces supongo que de acuerdo al link _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificar-fuente-pc-6318/index29.html#post733660_

de la figura 1 puedo poner todos en serie para obtener 34 v. Voy a experimentar. saludos


----------



## felixreal

Hooolaquetal!!!!
Dependiendo del transformador se  pueden conseguir hasta +-80v a más de 3 amperios. En mi caso he tenido que eliminar algún devanado para quedarme en unos +-70v.

Las fotos son sin carga. He notado que incluso sin carga los diodos rectificadores del +-70    calientan bastante. Son los STPS8h100, de 8 amp a 100v. En cambio los de 12v y 5v, originales de la fuente, sin consumo no calientan absolutamente nada.¿Alguna idea?

Saludos!!!


----------



## megas

Hola, pues aqui, ya contento estaba yo con mi fuente y sonido 5.1 con tda2050 funcionando, y se me ocurrio conectarle un ipod touch, porque el reproductor sony no lo tenia a la mano y..

boommnnn
ssssszzzzz

pckliss(se baja sonido)
pufff !!!
revienta un condensador electrolitico del voltage negativo de la fuente y como no estaba viendola en ese momento parece ser se llevo algun amplificador por el camino.
ni modo tanto tiempo, y ya hasta me levantaba en las mañanas y ponia el aparato a buen volumen.
creo dejare las cosas por un rato, para ver si armo otro despues.


----------



## elvotios

hola de nuevo, después de un breve parón, ya estoy otra vez con la fuente .
trato de hacer que la fuente de pc , varié su voltaje para tener valores intermedios.

por ahora e quemado 5 fuentes   pero ya conseguí que varié la tensión.
por ahora desde  7 v hasta 24 voltios .
no se todavia con que intensidad . pero estoy en ello .
por ahora siguiendo lo leído en este foro  no conseguí que bajara de 5 v si que se pare , o se queme los transistores .
desconozco  cual es el voltaje minimo que se puede sacar del trasformador de la fuente . 
y con que intensidad .
encontre un video tutorial sobre el tl 494 en youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RTZEIPZlRo&list=PLCAD014C1D8370DE7 

por ahora todas la pruebas que hago  con las fuentes son:

localizo la pata 1 del tl494   y mido tension  2.5 v  hasta ahora 
coloco potenciometro  de 1k entre +5 y masa y busco el punto de 2.5 v 
corto la pista que va a la pata1 dejando la resistencia a masa  por si acaso 
enciendo la fuente y mido . suele haber + 5 y + 11.5  depende de la fuente .
a partir de aqui se puede subir hasta unos 15 v en la salida de + 12    con una lamapra de 12 v 50 w sin problemas . ahi salta la protección.  
también se puede bajar hasta dependiendo de la fuente  hasta + 7v en + 12 
que también salta  otra vez. 
para que no salte la protección , en las fuentes que yo e visto , todas actúan sobre la pata 4 deat time .
por ahora  corto , la pista , o levanto un diodo que suele haber,  y poniendo la pata 4 a masa , o en mis fuentes había una resistencia, a masa que la dejo , puesta.
con esto hasta ahora e anulado la proteccion en todas mis fuentes .

aqui e quemado dos , por no cambiar , todos los condensadores electrolíticos.
por que puede subir variando el potenciometro puesto en +5 v  se puede llegar hasta 30 v en +12  ojo  por ahora sin carga. 
y bajar hasta 5v  en dicha salida.
pero a partir de 20 empiezan a explotar los condensadores , asi que  hay que cambiarlos todos , o quitar los de + 5  y cambiar los de + 12  como bien recomienda DOSMETROS, al principio de este post. 

lo que me pasa ahora es que me explotan literalmente , los transistores, cuando bajo de 5 v, ???? y no entiendo el por que ?  
alguien puede darme alguna explicacion???  sr dosmetros  a usted no le paso nada parecido.

despues de ver el video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RTZEIPZlRo&list=PLCAD014C1D8370DE7

voy a probar a poner un potenciometro entre  +5 regulados del tl 494  y masa y sacar la tension de ahi para la pata 4 a ver si reduciendo el deat time no me explota nada mas . por que si no ya no se que mas hacer.

alguna sujerencia. ????  

muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cual es la tensión que querés lograr *elvotios* ?


----------



## elvotios

hola de nuevo dosmetros  mi idea, era y es  hacer una fuente regulable, desde 1 voltio  hasta  yo creo que con 24 ya tengo mas que suficiente ,  amperios , pues los que de la fuente , no le voy a pedir mas jejejejeje, por ahora ,no e conseguido bajar de 5v, bueno en una si, consegui, 2.5 v , pero al ponerle carga , la famosa lamparita 50w 12 v por que no tenia otra a mano , algo paso, y siempre me explotan los transistores .... sera que hago corto con la lampara? ????:  puede ser ?  mañana pruebo, con una lampara mas pequeña . 
uso la salida de + 5  para el potenciometro  por que  en la de  +12 tenia que usar uno mucho mayor , y la variacion al girar  era muy grande. asi que si consigo que vaya desde + 5  luego  creo que con lo que tengo apuntado del foro , no seria muy muy dificil desde +12 .
asi que agradezco cualquier sujerencia.

muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

No lo veo una buena idea hacer una fuente variable con ellas , no es que no se pueda , pero . . .


----------



## elvotios

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No lo veo una buena idea hacer una fuente variable con ellas , no es que no se pueda , pero . . .


muchas gracias por contestar dosmetros....  
porque? me gustaria saber su opinion?   me habia echo ilusion. hacer una. 

no quisiera rendirme tan pronto 

un saludo

bueno , pues no entiendo, por que no me había salido en búsquedas anteriores, 
pero hoy , ahora mismo buscando en el foro , como hacer un voltimetro jejejejej para la fuente . me tropezado con este enlace .
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-atx-61270/
y bueno ahora toca leer un rato  y ver que pasa 
un saludo


----------



## orenes

Dosmetros, si para conseguir los +-65 v a 40 amperios, cojo y quito todos los secundarios y lo rebobino debería funcionar, el primario no se toca para nada ya que soporta más amperaje de lo que necesito, y ya luego va a una fuente externa para hacerla simétrica, y del ATX aparte de la modificación para que arranque sola no hay que hacer nada más, es según lo que he entendido.

Sobre la sección del cable del secundario que calibre recomendarías.

Saludos, es un gran tutorial.


----------



## DOSMETROS

65V por 40A = 2.600 Watts y las fuentes de PC andarán a lo sumo por los 500 Watts 

Gracias


----------



## orenes

Si, pero si la intensidad es la misma que circula por el circuito no creo que pase nada ya que está pensado para esa corriente, bueno en cuanto pueda probaré y diré si la fuente termina incendiada o no.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

No  es lo mismo 40 Amperes a +5Vdc que a +65Vdc 

Saludos !


----------



## megas

tres puntos, esperando ayuda y orientacion, de dos fuentes ya modificadas atx, las quiero poner en serie, para duplicar el amperaje seria 29 0 -29 a 15 amp  por rama, cual seria la mejor forma de ponerlas?(refiriendome a 3 puntos):
punto 1: desde la corriente de entrada ac de casa, aislando el negativo,  de una unir - de una con + de otra, como normalmente se haria manteniendo la configuracion casi integra de las fuentes.
o
punto 2: despues la rectificacion poniendo dos puentes de diodos y dos ntc en paralelo con solo un par de capacitores electroliticos de digamos 650uf en ves de los de 470uf, esto con el fin de acomodar las dos fuentes en un espacio mas compacto, cambiando los filtros de ac(donitas, llevaria 2) por otras de cable mas grueso
y
punto 3: como son de uso y lo unico de ellas que no sirve son las fuentes auxiliares de 5v y 18v ¿no hay forma de usar un mini tranformador simple? o ¿tendre que usar dos tranformadorcitos, uno para cada rama?

y considerando debere usar  optoacopladores para encenderlas, un circuito que al faltar el voltage de una rama apague la otra fuente etc, pero siendo la idea de acomodar mas compactamente las fuentes.


----------



## FailSafe

megas dijo:


> tres puntos, esperando ayuda y orientacion, de dos fuentes ya modificadas atx, las quiero poner en serie, para duplicar el amperaje seria 29 0 -29 a 15 amp  por rama, cual seria la mejor forma de ponerlas?(refiriendome a 3 puntos):
> punto 1: desde la corriente de entrada ac de casa, aislando el negativo,  de una unir - de una con + de otra, como normalmente se haria manteniendo la configuracion casi integra de las fuentes.
> o
> punto 2: despues la rectificacion poniendo dos puentes de diodos y dos ntc en paralelo con solo un par de capacitores electroliticos de digamos 650uf en ves de los de 470uf, esto con el fin de acomodar las dos fuentes en un espacio mas compacto, cambiando los filtros de ac(donitas, llevaria 2) por otras de cable mas grueso
> y
> punto 3: como son de uso y lo unico de ellas que no sirve son las fuentes auxiliares de 5v y 18v ¿no hay forma de usar un mini tranformador simple? o ¿tendre que usar dos tranformadorcitos, uno para cada rama?
> 
> y considerando debere usar  optoacopladores para encenderlas, un circuito que al faltar el voltage de una rama apague la otra fuente etc, pero siendo la idea de acomodar mas compactamente las fuentes.



Siento decirte que si las pones en serie NUNCA doblarás la corriente de salida, doblarás la tensión, pero a la máxima corriente que pueda soportar la fuente que menos amperaje te de a la salida, para doblar la corriente tienes que ponerlas en PARALELO, aunque la tensión seguirá siendo la misma. Cuando aclares la idea haz las preguntas de nuevo, saludos!


----------



## megas

FailSafe dijo:


> Siento decirte que si las pones en serie NUNCA doblarás la corriente de salida, doblarás la tensión, pero a la máxima corriente que pueda soportar la fuente que menos amperaje te de a la salida, para doblar la corriente tienes que ponerlas en PARALELO, aunque la tensión seguirá siendo la misma. Cuando aclares la idea haz las preguntas de nuevo, saludos!



Hola FailSafe, bueno, la cosa es asi:
Las fuentes son iguales, se suponen de 450w y teoricamente ya reformadas(ya estan), llegan a mas de 13amps cada una ( ya testeadas), ya he hecho eso de poner dos fuentecitas de 5v de cargador de cel en serie para obtener + - 5v pero alimentandolas desde la red ac 110v ac  .
La cuestion planteada es la sig, que puede no puse bien es si se puede hacer dos fuentes en serie tomando la alimentacion desde los 110 ya rectificados, si habra algun problema de fase en ello y saber antes de hacerlo que no me vuele en la cara
Debo decir que igual he unido 2 fuentes en los 110 rectificados pero para salidas de diferente voltage ejemplo una de +- 21v y la otra de 14v
Otra cada fuente tiene su propio controlador de tension (2005, asi tiene el chip) y saca 29v simples con repito 15 amp teoricos, seria menos pero llega a 13  y sigue la configuracion normal de un transformador aislador para controlar los transistores de alto voltage del transformador principal


----------



## FailSafe

megas dijo:


> Hola FailSafe, bueno, la cosa es asi:
> Las fuentes son iguales, se suponen de 450w y teoricamente ya reformadas(ya estan), llegan a mas de 13amps cada una ( ya testeadas), ya he hecho eso de poner dos fuentecitas de 5v de cargador de cel en serie para obtener + - 5v pero alimentandolas desde la red ac 110v ac  .
> La cuestion planteada es la sig, que puede no puse bien es si se puede hacer dos fuentes en serie tomando la alimentacion desde los 110 ya rectificados, si habra algun problema de fase en ello y saber antes de hacerlo que no me vuele en la cara
> Debo decir que igual he unido 2 fuentes en los 110 rectificados pero para salidas de diferente voltage ejemplo una de +- 21v y la otra de 14v
> Otra cada fuente tiene su propio controlador de tension (2005, asi tiene el chip) y saca 29v simples con repito 15 amp teoricos, seria menos pero llega a 13  y sigue la configuracion normal de un transformador aislador para controlar los transistores de alto voltage del transformador principal



Ahh, tu pregunta es distinta, okz, pues si tu enchufe tiene toma de tierra, puede que haya problema, pero si no la tiene, no hay ningun inconveniente, por ejemplo puedes conectar la masa de una fuente a la salida de 12V de la otra, y entre la masa de la segunda y 12V de la primera tendrías 24Vdc, pero eso sí, no unas los chasis o las estás cortocircuítando! Tan solo hay que asegurarse de lo del enchufe y listo, un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ummmmmmm , se me ocurre que podrias utilizar todo el control de una fuente y con eso manejar los transistores y transformador de la otra.

Acordate de deshacer la conección a masa del secundario y volverla a hacer donde la necesites


----------



## megas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummmmmmm , se me ocurre que podrias utilizar todo el control de una fuente y con eso manejar los transistores y transformador de la otra.
> 
> Acordate de deshacer la conección a masa del secundario y volverla a hacer donde la necesites



hola, buena idea, pero entonces tendria que perder los dos 16v negativos.. 
bueno uno por cada fuente que uso para alimentar al ventilador, y tendria que poner dos diodos mas para el negativo de - 29v,
 la buena noticia es que consegui otro mini transformadorcito de 18v ac para alimentar la segunda fuente, asi nomas pondria un diodo stps20h100ct para cada fuente(es de 20 amp , 10 por pata),1 filtro y un electrolitico de 2200uf a 50v, y la seccion negativa estaria bien estabilizada y no andando corriendo por el patio,
lo digo por la otra fuente que estallo, arregle y ahora el v negativo sin carga permanece bien pero al poner carga el positivo sigue estable y el negativo sube de -21 a -28, es por eso .

 pero por lo que escribiste, veo no hay problema usar las fuentes en serie pasando del rectificado de 110v ac

tambien lo hago porque los hilos de cobre la parte de las terminales delos transformadores estan cortitos y se hace un bodoque aun al emparejar todos los hilos para que formen un sentido(cuestion de espacio.)

 pero buena idea...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo alguna vez le puse dos transformadores a la misma fuente   , primarios en paralelo   y secundarios en serie.

Transistores mas grandes y le manoseé la protección por sobrecorriente


----------



## elvotios

hola dosmetros  jajajajajajj hay algo que no les hayas echo a la fuentes????

por que a mi se me ocurrio eso anoche  , pensando en como sacarle a una fuente 20A a 18 voltios , pense en que pasaria si pusiera dos trafo en paralelo.. despues lo descarte por falta de informacion .... podias postear como lo hiciste ????
funciono???
por que si  pongo en serie los + 5 entonces esta hecho jejejjeje

saludos y gracias   sigo peleando con la fuente variable , hoy fui a comprar un multivuelta para ajustar el deat time ya e conseguido que baje, a 3 v sin que explote nada y suba a 20 sin que pase nada.
solo poniendo  1 potenciometro en pata 1 y un potenciometro en deat time. 
claro esta que asi anulas todas las protecciones .

un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate el truco del *death-time* de aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-clase-d-2-1-fuente-simple-12v-basado-tl494-84616/


----------



## elvotios

a leer toca   muchas gracias

otra aplicacion mas del tl494  nunca imagine que se pudiera utilizar de amplificador .

saludos


----------



## megas

Pues se volaron las dos fuentes, el detalle es que no arrancaban en serie, asi que les puse una resistencia de 33k para forzarloas..y nada.. pero zumbaban.. y el foco de proteccion a maximo brillo, quite de nuevo, y por separado si arrancaban y todo, junte, y arrancaron unas veces otras una y la otra no y asi
pero en una de esas se me olvido ponerle el foco  
no volo el fusible, nomas ese humito saliendo del tranformador principal..de las dos fuentes.
me siguen quedando otras dos.. para el siguiente intento.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Quema fuentes* y trinfarás  !


----------



## Nilfred

La única forma en que una fuente se de cuenta que está en serie con otra, es porque hay una conexión en común... ¿Desconectaste el cable a tierra?


----------



## osk_rin

megas.

si eres tan amable de compartir algunas fotos o modelo de las fuentes que lograste elevar a +-29volts 

saludos.


----------



## megas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Quema fuentes* y trinfarás  !



Pues si, es la mejor forma de aprenderle 



Nilfred dijo:


> La única forma en que una fuente se de cuenta que está en serie con otra, es porque hay una conexión en común... ¿Desconectaste el cable a tierra?


las dos placas estaban sueltas, estaba en pruebas, la unica conexion a tierra era la de los condensadores de entrada de ac, y el negativo de la fuente del lado positivo, no tenia chasis de lamina ni nada.
porque paso?.. supongo porque eran de uso, una se sintio.. y se paso el volado a las dos. 



osk_rin dijo:


> megas.
> 
> si eres tan amable de compartir algunas fotos o modelo de las fuentes que lograste elevar a +-29volts
> 
> saludos.



 no conozco ese pokemon  , no saque imagenes, las dos cosas esas las tire el viernes, aunque hoy apenas lo menciones, pero ya casi acabo la version 2, ahora con base de plastico: dejo imagenes ahora si.. y ahora si las saco cuando se quemen. >XD



Pues funciono esta ves..todo tranquilo,  usando ya los optoacopladores y divisores para que tanto una fuente u otra se apaguen igual..ya me canse, ya han sido 3 noches desvelandome
en estos dias probare con carga o algun amplificador
por cierto estas trabajan a 21v, una trabajaba a  + -21v y era la que se descompuso con los tda y la otra era de 14v, las deje a 21v ... me dio cosa subirles, y le deje ahi, y cada fuente tiene sus 12v negativos para ventiladores, pero solo la rama positiva no vigila ese voltage.


osk_rin el modelo segun las laminas que todavia tengo de las fuentes era star LPT2-20


----------



## megas

osk_rin dijo:


> megas.
> 
> si eres tan amable de compartir algunas fotos o modelo de las fuentes que lograste elevar a +-29volts
> 
> saludos.


asi iba a quedar ojala te sirva


----------



## osk_rin

muchas gracias


----------



## megas

Hola a todos, he probado la fuente y pues, los amplificadores trabajan mas holgados  , aunque no con la idea que tenia al principio  de las fuentes que queria, y aqui con mas dudas:
Para el buen maestro DOSMETROS que me habia mencionado sobre un control y dos drivers me parece, añado dos imagenes una en baja y otra en alta resolucion para saber si es viable.
es una base, sobre la cual podria darse.  ya que se me quedo esa idea.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Alguna vez puse dos transistores mas grandes y dos transformadores de salida en paralelo  , la regulación iba solo sobre uno de ellos 

Estaba viendo la figura y pienso que se podría simplificar , quizás con T2 se pueda excitar directamente dos parejas de salida con sus transformadores de salida   ¿ no ?


----------



## megas

Entonces, t2 se tendria que modificar para que el bobinado 1-6 si por ejemplo tiene 3 vueltas con 2 hilos seria ahora de 4 hilos, y la caida de tension 3-2 y 6-5, obligaria a tener que poner un numero de calibre mas grande, eso sin contar que r24 cambiaria... cambiar los 1n4148 por 1n4007?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ummmmmmm , yo decía de manejar las bases de Q1 y Q1' en paralelo , idem Q2 y Q2' , con algún arreglo menor


----------



## megas

ummnn, algo como la imagen que acabo de subir...  , aun asi se tendria que modificar t2 a el bobinado 6-1, y c3 .. no serian dos en paralelo para 2uf?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahora que lo miro mejor , y por que no repetir los componentes a cada transistor desde las patas 5 y 3 de T2  !


----------



## megas

yo me di la idea de tener 2 t2 porque seria mas facil manejar el bajo voltage, un cortito, nomas no prende, en el alto, se van los componentes mas $$, y no desarmar los transformadores.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La idea es probar si T2 puede manejar una dupla !


----------



## megas

pues minimo ya esta razonada la idea, seria cuando tenga dos fuentes iguales mas.. esta ya quedo, ahi le dejo.... ni le muevo.





Pdt: me parece que tu idea al respecto es que como el consumo no es lineal, t2 podria soportar la carga sin modificarlo, cierto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo que ya tengas funcionando no se toca ! Regla fundamental de la ingeniería !

La idea es para las próximas , si va a ser una fuente partida para amplificador , se supone que el consumo sea parejo


----------



## megas

no se... lo veo muy pobre, poco aguantador


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es solo cuestión de probarlo


----------



## fsopra

Gracias Dosmetros, su aporte detallado y con instrumental básico es de admirar.
Demás esta decir que mi conulta era básica y quedó mas que satisfecha al hacer lectura del tema.

Muchas gracias por compartir su experiencia, ha sido de gran valor para mi.
Saludos cordiales.
Flavio


----------



## elvotios

hola, que tal , me alegro que esto siga vivo jajajajaja,   oye dosmetros hay algo que no le hayas hecho a las fuente de pc , jajajjajajaja
la verdad es que gracias a esta entrada,  resulta mas compresible adecuar una fuente para una tensión fija , aunque yo sigo  con lo de hacerla variable, cosa  ahora tengo aparcado el proyecto  por falta de tiempo.-

un saludo y gracias


----------



## Tachenk

Hola,una  vez puestos manos a la obra, según las treinta dos paginas del post, me he encontrado en mi fuente de 750 W el controlador  HS8108B  parece de funcionamiento silimilar el Tl494 pero con los dips  cambiados, y es aqui donde ya... 
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/datasheets/HS8108.pdf

Mi caso es alimentar una Peltier a 15V y que "chupa" 30-32 A
La fuente me da a 12V. 38 A. algo justa lo se, pero es lo que hay, así que la tengo que elevar hasta los 15 V. o 14,5 v. 
¿Así que la pregunta  típica de novato (que dip´s son los que tengo que puentear y modificar.?
Es que la fuente es nueva a esternar y no la quiero petar...
Cualquier dato que se necesite, solo hay que pedirlo.

PDTA. Siguiendo este post, ya modifique una fuente mas sencillita ATX a variable  de 8-20V. con solo cambiar la R que llevaba en el pin 1 por un potenciometro.
Gracias anticipadas y saludos..


----------



## Tachenk

Bueno, pues no hay una sola referencia a este controlador HS8108 en todo el foro. 
Supongo sera el PIN 13 VREF1 al que puentear o manipular los Oh. 
Malo sera me cargue la fuente de 750W. Si entendiera el Dataset, no lo preguntaría.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## megas

Tachenk dijo:


> Bueno, pues no hay una sola referencia a este controlador HS8108 en todo el foro.
> Supongo sera el PIN 13 VREF1 al que puentear o manipular los Oh.
> Malo sera me cargue la fuente de 750W. Si entendiera el Dataset, no lo preguntaría.
> Saludos y gracias.



tu chip es 100% compatible pin x pin al sg6105  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





aqui con el diagrama y la imagen que subi guiate para poder modificar tu fuente.


----------



## ricbevi

Tachenk dijo:


> Bueno, pues no hay una sola referencia a este controlador HS8108 en todo el foro.
> Supongo sera el PIN 13 VREF1 al que puentear o manipular los Oh.
> Malo sera me cargue la fuente de 750W. Si entendiera el Dataset, no lo preguntaría.
> Saludos y gracias.



Hola...el problema de modificar el uso de ese IC es que tiene censado de las múltiples salidas de la fuente 3.3v, 5v, 12vy cualquier cosa que altere dichas salida pone a la fuente en OFF. Hace tiempo trabaje bastante para modificar una de esas fuentes y no quede nada conforme con el resultado descartando la por otra con el convencional TL494. Lo mio paso por engañar primero a las múltiples entradas mediante diodos zener del valor apropiado para si poder modificar la salida de los 12v que era la cual me interesaba.
Revisando a vuelo de pájaro el diagrama del chip debe ser el Pin Nº13(no el Nº1) el de la fijación de la tensión de salida 
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## kadriel

Hola, ya leí unas cuantas hojas de este tema y bueno obviamente quiero modificar una fuente de PC, pero el problema es que su integrado de control, dice 2003 BAY33330339E,  así que pues estoy confundido ya que no encuentro ninguna referencia sobre este integrado, quería ver si saben si es equivalente a alguno de los que se han mencionado en este tema y si me podrían decir a cual, porque veo que DOSMETROS es experto en el tema, saludos!.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , experto todo lo que quieras , pero aclaré un montón de veces que las que modifico son las TL494 y clones , para engañar el chip de las mas modernosas se pierde *demasiado tiempo* , en ese caso conviene desarmarlas y utilizar sus componentes para armar otra partiendo desde cero.

http://witronica.com/fuente-alimentacion-conmutadas


----------



## megas

kadriel dijo:


> Hola, ya leí unas cuantas hojas de este tema y bueno obviamente quiero modificar una fuente de PC, pero el problema es que su integrado de control, dice 2003 BAY33330339E,  así que pues estoy confundido ya que no encuentro ninguna referencia sobre este integrado, quería ver si saben si es equivalente a alguno de los que se han mencionado en este tema y si me podrían decir a cual, porque veo que DOSMETROS es experto en el tema, saludos!.


Ahi esta el 2003


----------



## Tachenk

Bien, gracias a todos por esta información y consejos, me ha sido muy util, por lo menos ahora se a que me arriesgo y por donde debo empezar. La verdad es que esta fuente esta muy protegida, y no quiero estrenar el extintor que tengo por casa.
Ahora mismo tengo la duda de ponerme o no ponerme, por miedo a perderla, ya que vale un dinero y esta sin estrenar, riesgo que debo asumir si quiero avanzar..
El uso que le quiero dar es alimentar una Peltier TEC1-12732, 62mm x 62mm x 3.8mm con un consumo máximo de 545 W. Opera un max de 16V y 32A. pero va a funcionar a 15V, por motivos obvios osea un consumo continuo lineal de 480W. 
Alguno pensara que esto genera una ingente cantidad de calor, y un consumo exagerado, así es,  pero el sistema es para refrigerar agua para acuario, por supuesto la cara caliente esta refrigerada por agua sobredimensionado,  casi como en un coche. 
Pensando en alimentarla con una fuente tradicional casera, nos vamos ya de entrada a un trafo de 700W (si lo tuviera ya estaba) dando mas de 35-40A. y esto es un tocho de bastantes kilos, ya va estar funcionando mas de 12 horas diarias , sin componentes activos. 
La otra solución es la de utilizar la salida de 5V de tres fuentes iguales (según  instrucciones de otros post relativos al tema) , pero nos daría un voltaje teórico real de 13,2V+_  por el tema diodos.
Otra solución, puentear dos fuentes con los +12 y + 3.3V para los teóricos 15. quedandonos en unos  teóricos de 14,7 que ya me valdría, pero tienen que ser o deberían ser   de Amps. y voltajes iguales a plena carga, similares a la salida con fuentes de distinta marca  
Por ultimo esta la de modificar esta que estamos hablando , los 12V para conseguir los 15V con un amperaje de 36A que es lo que  da en teoria. (muy justo lo se) 

Siento el tocho.
Visto el panorama cualquier consejo sobre las distintas opciones, es agradecida, 
Saludos.


Pdta. No se que seria de los aficionados principiantes sin estos foros.


----------



## nachola2

hola DOSMETROS la verdad es que esta muy bueno el tema!!!!!!!!!!!!
Simplemente vengo por el tema del soft-start, la cuestion es que no tengo una atx normal sino una atx compaq y no se como poner el capacitor que iria a PS-on.
Desde ya gacias por leer y felicitaciones por tu colavoracion el foro.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si tiene un TL494 o 594 podés hacerlo.

Saludos !


----------



## Mslbrll

Buenas nuevamente, hace tiempo habia posteado unos problemitas que tuve al modificar una fuente AT que tenia (_Aqui_) 

Por falta de tiempo no pude terminarlo, pero ahora volvi a meterle mano.

Les cuento que en estos momentos estoy usando la fuente AT con su trafo original, regulando desde los 12v (antes regulaba desde los 5v) y con las protecciones deshabilitadas pero con la diferencia que para los 12v estoy usando un EE42/21/15 bobinado para entregar 12v y hasta el momento 12amp.

El mayor inconveniente que tuve y que no he visto por aca, es que las fuentes AT usan los 5v de salida de la fuente para alimentar una parte del 494, cosa que las ATX no utilizan. por eso tuve que mantener el trafo original.

La idea que tengo en mente es llegar a las 12v 40amp para alimentar una placa de video GTX570 que segun sus especificaciones consume unos 38amp.


----------



## PowerOn

Hola , la verdad es que leí todos los mensajes y dado a que no tengo conocimientos en electrónica, me gustaría hacer una pregunta muy básica y espero sepan entender.

Necesito modificar una fuente atx que no tiene el tl494 para que tenga una salida de 13,8v regulada. Se que es mas fácil cuando trae este integrado y que no debería gastar tiempo en tratar de modificar la que tengo, pero la verdad es que no tengo dinero para poder comprar otra. Si alguien me quiere ayudar, sepan que voy a estar muy agradecido y sino, lo sabré entender. 

El integrado que tiene mi fuente es: TSM111CN (http://datasheet.seekic.com/PdfFile/TSM/STMicroelectronics_TSM111CN05961.pdf) a simple viste muy compejo. Intenté por lógica encontrar un paralelo con los integrados "modificables", pero no pude.

Dado que no puedo entender la datasheet lo que hice fue intentar "engañar" toda la fuente y retiré el choque que está justo antes de la isla de los 5v de la fuente y llevé ahí una linea de 5v generados desde la isla de 12v, reducidos con una resistencia variable. Esto tampoco funcionó.

La verdad es que no tengo mas ideas y realmente voy a apreciar MUCHO cualquier recomendación que quieran darme, que no sea comprar otra fuente, ya que como dije, no posee el dinero para hacerlo.

Gracias a todos y en especial al creador del mensaje. Realmente es una alegria encontrar personas que compartan sus conocimientos de esa manera.

Atte,

PowerOn


----------



## Mslbrll

PowerOn, el integrado al que te referís no es el control PWM sino el que testea si las tensiones son las correctas, tenes que tener otro integrado en esa fuente que haga de control PWM.


----------



## javibec

Foreros como andan. 
Tengo bien leido el primer post y algunas paginas mas. 
Mi problema es que las ATX que tengo, usan el 494 pero en la pata 5 y 6 no tienen esos valores. 
Ahora me centré en una Noga Net de 400w. 
Esta tiene un LM339N y un TL 494CN,. En el 494, pata 5 ,hay un capa de 1nano a la 7. En la pata 6 lleva una R de 22K. 
Puse un pote de 50K en su lugar y no logre nada. Osea varia muy poco hasta que se queja o apaga. 
Probé variar el valor del capa y lo mismo. 

Estoy haciendo algo mal? 
Tengo que buscar otro tipo de fuentes? 
Las que tengo son casi todas iguales. Intenté esto con casi todas y lo mismo. Ahora lo intento solo con esta.

Tenia la idea de reformar varias para varios propositos, pero si no puedo sacarle ni 13.5V ..........


----------



## Mslbrll

POrque el pote en la pata 5? en la 1 tenes que ponerlo, donde censa los 5v, en el divisor resistivo.


----------



## javibec

le cambian R (que sale de la pata 5 del TL494) por un preset del mismo valor o levemente superior, si r = 8k2 va de 10k, y lo van bajando, mirando la luz testigo y escuchando la fuente, si se apaga, retroceden un poquito,

POr esto


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pero no leiste que eso es para modificarle la frecuencia , no la tensión


----------



## Nilfred

Foto de arriba ¿Puede ser?
Me interesa esa marca barata para comprar nueva y modificar, aunque me preocupa un poco que hace el LM339  Ojalá no moleste y solo compare corriente.


----------



## Mslbrll

Nilfred dijo:


> Foto de arriba ¿Puede ser?
> Me interesa esa marca barata para comprar nueva y modificar, aunque me preocupa un poco que hace el LM339  Ojalá no moleste y solo compare corriente.



Que foto? mayormente los LM339 cumplen solo esa funcion.


----------



## javibec

Bueno ahora me estoy leyendo todo por xx ves. 

Algo no entendí. ¿para que quiero modificar la frecuencia si la voy a dejar en 12v?
¿ Jode en algo esos 30khz en audio?



Edit: En la pata 1 tengo 5v y suena cuando la toco con el tester.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Entre +12V y masa ponés un preset , le regulás el cursor a 5 V y se lo mandas a la pata 1 . . .  mas o menos


----------



## javibec

Gracias Dosme  re leí la primer pagina y entendi lo de la frecuencia. Por ahora se la dejo asi. 

Estaba haciendo eso que me decis pero cuando pongo cualquier cosa en la pata 1, chilla. 
Estaba haciendo pruebas para intentar que deje de chillar pero se me termino el dia laborar y rajé.
El lunes vuelvo a intentarlo, a 13.5 habia llegado barbaro pero siempre chillando.


----------



## analogico

la fuente la e modificado para salida a 15

estoy trantando de que de mas corriente
despujes de revisar el datasheet de los diodos
dice que solo soportan 5A http://www.st.com/st-web-ui/static/active/en/resource/technical/document/datasheet/CD00003300.pdf
asi que buscare un diodo que soporte mas corriente

ahora la duda es sobre un par de diodos redondo tambien  Schottky
  solo puedo leer 002  que son los ultimos numeros 
si alguien los  conoce  supongo que seran tipicos de fuentes chinas


----------



## javibec

Como andan.
Recien hoy volvi a jugar con la fuente. 
No puedo silenciarla cuando toco la pata 1. En este momento tiene puesto un cable hasta el punto medio del preset y chilla mucho. 
Lo que me llama la atencion es que vario la tension desde 10v hasta 17v y paré ahi por miedo a que me vuele en la cara jajaja. 
Cambie los capas para no explotarlos, pero la pregunta es
¿sigo probando hasta donde de?  yo queria una 15+15 pero si puedo mas, mejor. 
¿que puede pasar? ¿salta la proteccion o salta el transformador a un ojo?   Por las dudas me puse anteojos de seguridad

EDIT: luego de probarla varios minutos con una lampara 12v/50w en la rama 5v y una salida de 15.5v en la rama de 12v, noté que calienta mucho la bobina que lleva a la salida.


----------



## andresenez

buenos dias una pregunta, se puede eliminar el tl494 por un sistema de control por ejemplo un pic que genere el pwm y los otros comandos de control y cual pudiera ser la frecuencia minima de trabajo del pwm ya que el pic solo puede general 20khz yoya he estudiado varias fuentes de pc y tengo 6 para comensar mis ensayos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , pero en éste post se trata de modificar *sencillamente *una fuente de PC para darle otro uso , en tu caso sería un rediseño completo o mas vale hacer una fuente totalmente nueva . . . aunque utilice componentes de deshuace.

Saludos !


----------



## José Rivero

Buenas noches a los compañeros del foro, acabo de tener el primer intento y el primer fracazo, consegui una fuentesita de las antiguas, creo es una AT de 250 W. y me dije es mi oportunidad de probar a modificarla, lei al comienzo que la pata # 1 del integrado en mi caso DBL494 debe tener aprox. 2.5 volts así que al medirlo encontré 4.91 v. pero al tocar la punta del tester la mentada pata #1 la fuente empezaba a chillar, como me parecía extraño el voltaje muy alto intenté volver a comprobarlo y la fuente volvió a chillar y dejó de funcionar, por mas que intento arrancarla, ya no alcanza a levantar voltaje, prende y se queda el voltaje que debe ser de 12 v. solamente en 0.20 v. agadecería si alguien pueda orientarme que pasó ya que mis conocimientos de fuentes son muy elementales, supongo que, ¿se habrá quemado el integrado DBL 494? saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

No creo , ese integrado es de hierro , apuntale a los transistores de potencia y unas resistencias asociadas de bajo valor , date una leida por aqui : 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/reparando-fuente-atx-14773/


----------



## José Rivero

Gracias DOSMETROS, voy a tener que leer el tema, pero lo que me causa extrañeza es que solo con tocar con la punta del tester la patita 1 del IC. se altera el funcionamiento hasta el punto de chillar la fuente, lo que da la idea que se altera completamente, gracias nuevamente y me voy a leer


----------



## cdaf_1986

DOSMETROS: deje todos los voltajes de la fuente, cambie diodos para obtener mas corriente en -12 -5. todo bien pero en la otra reforma me da +-65 en vez de +-44, porque sera..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponete contento entonces 

Fijate como desde los +65 hacés un divisor + preset a la pata 1 para regularla


----------



## cdaf_1986

DOSMETRO: haciendo un optoacoplado alimentado desde +-65,con dos zener y un tl431 para poder regular,la salida del optoacoplador la podria  conectar  al segundo amplificador de error tl494, para no modificar las demas tensiones...


----------



## otisiul

Saludos.
Estoy haciendo la modificación No2 (los enrrollados de 12 volts en paralelo) para tratar de obtener 18v. Tengo la duda sigu¡ente:
 ¿Como conecto el fan? 
¿Cual es la tension máxima a la que pueden conectarse?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Algunos soportan 24 Vdc MÁX y otros 30 . . . 

Se les puede poner una resistencia en serie


----------



## otisiul

Gracias DOSMETROS.
Probaré con una resistencia de 27 ohms y 3W en serie.


----------



## kay

nose si abre entendido bien para sacar los -12V de potencia pero como una imagen vale mas, esto fue lo que entendi que se deve hacer   se deben sacar de donde estan los diodos de +12 pero conectarlos alrrevez luego se pone un condensador , y luego las dos bobinas en serie y un condensador a masa


----------



## DOSMETROS

. . .  Probá  y agregale 100 Ohms en paralelo con el capacitor a masa . . . .


----------



## kay

una r de 100 ohm no se freiria? son 10ohm o 10K Ohm ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

100 Ohms  probá con 2 Watts . . .


----------



## kay

justo iva a ir por unos diodos rapidos y compro la resistencia de 100ohm a 2W, cual aconsejas de cuantos amperes?,lo otro se pueden obtener +-17V haciendo lo mismo con la salida de -5V ? osea me explico con los +12 +5 y -12 -5 , por hay lei que con el pin 1 del TL494(creo que es) se puede regular se podrian obtener +-17V? , lo otro mi fuente no enciende creo que estan abierto los diodos rapidos de los 5V podria poner dos 1N4007 para ver si enciende ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No podés poner 1N4007 porque son lentos y hacen cortocircuito

Con lo otro hacé tus propias pruebas


----------



## el-rey-julien

el UF4007  ,ese diodo si sirve ,es uno rapido


----------



## kay

Logre aumentar la corriente de los -12V ,  eso si mi fuente tiene un controlador HS8108 y solo logre obtener +-14V Max en los 12v ... bueno es algo , en el pin 17 puse una resistencia con un potenciometro que fui variando,los 3.3 estan siempre estables y los 5V llegan a los 5.9 sin que se apage la fuente (llega a mas sin carga), y los 12V suben hasta los 14.2 pero al ponerle carga se para altiro la fuente, ¿alguien a logrado más voltage con este controlador? aunque ami con los 14+14 me van bien para un TDA2040 y alguna otra cosa


----------



## emma22390

Hola Colegas..
He leído el Post,no completo,por falta de tiempo,he visto las modificaciones de las fuentes que han hecho y demás..

quería preguntarles si alguien ha modificado una fuente con el IC UC3842??

Ya que tengo una de 600W disponible para la modificación..

Aquí el Datasheet del IC:

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/texasinstruments/uc3842.pdf

Saludos..


----------



## analogico

modifique una fuente a 14,4v para usarla de cargador de bateria

todo perfecto carga bien

el unico problema es la retroalimentacion
cuando por algun error la fuente se proteje y se apaga
la bateria  alimenta la fuente y el ventilador
gira

ahora que modificacion puedo hacer para que no retroaliente y no gire el ventilador
diodos normales no sirven pierden mucho voltaje y tendria que recalcular las  resistencias
y no quiero hacer eso
diodos scltchy pierde 0.4v pero eso es demasiado
es increible pero  afecta demasiado el tiempo de carga

y no se me ocurre nada  mas

no se si es bueno o malo para la fuente la retroalientacion con el primario desactivado


----------



## gino_kgx

Analógico, ¿Y ponerle un rele en serie con la batería alimentado por la rama de 5V de la fuente?.. De esta forma cuando se apague la fuente el rele abriría y la batería no alimentaria..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Buena la del relé , aunque podría ser un relecito solo para el ventilador . Otra posibilidad sería hacerle otra rectificación y filtrado independiente desde la salida del transformador para alimentar solamente al ventilador 

Che Analógico , no le hiciste un comparador para que cuando ya esté cargada vuelva la fuente a 12V y te quede "a flote"  ?

Saludos !


----------



## analogico

gino_kgx dijo:


> Analógico, ¿Y ponerle un rele en serie con la batería alimentado por la rama de 5V de la fuente?.. De esta forma cuando se apague la fuente el rele abriría y la batería no alimentaria..



buena idea
el voltaje de 5 sube a 6
y ahora que recuerdo tengo un voltaje de -12 con ese puedo alimentar un rele automotriz

ahora que nombran el rele se me ocurre  
 tambien usar un rele para  poner una alarma beeep  que suene en caso de  fuente apagada




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Buena la del relé , aunque podría ser un relecito solo para el ventilador . Otra posibilidad sería hacerle otra rectificación y filtrado independiente desde la salida del transformador para alimentar solamente al ventilador
> 
> Che Analógico , no le hiciste un comparador para que cuando ya esté cargada vuelva la fuente a 12V y te quede "a flote"  ?
> 
> Saludos !



si puede ser un relecito al ventilador
pero no se como afecta la retroalientacion al resto del secundario
---------

no 
los circuitos de control de carga que se encuentran en internet son por voltaje
y para usarlos tendria que modificar mucho la fuente

este cargador necesitaria un circuito de control por corriente
con un amplificador operacional y una resitencia shunt
los cargadores comerciales de este tipo usan un microcontrolador

comenze diseñando un circuito con mezcla de operacional y vumetro led
pero al final decante por un control manual
basado en un swict y un amperimetro, la bateria es de 50A


cuando la bateria esta descargada supera los 5A conecto la resistencia
en este punto si  conecto directo y la bateria esta muy descargada supera los 7A y la fuente se apaga

(en caso de que no supere los 5A conecto directo inmediatamente)

en  media a una hora, la corriente baja y conecto directo

cuando la corriente llega a los 2A ya no baja y conecto a travez de diodos  con eso la fuente queda en 13V y eso seria el flotante


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , por eso yo uso lámpara de 12V 50Watts en vez de resistencia de 2 Ohms.

Y lo otro que te decía era con un comparador con histéresis medir la tensión de la batería , y si había llegado a 13,8-14,2 , con un relecito volver la fuente como de fábrica a los 12 o 13V para flote


----------



## analogico

preferi usar la resistecia que la lampara
por el vidrio y el calor

para hacer el control por voltaje se necesita dejar la bateria en serie con la resistencia,
sin resistencia el voltaje siempre sera 14,5 
 la mayoria de circuitos  de ese tipo que se encuentran en internet  usan un tranformador de 15V o sea 21vdc
y modificar la fuente mas de 16v no es algo rapido ni sencillo 



e armado varios cargadores, incluso con trasnformador   y lampara

y este con fuente pc es el que mejor a funcionado


----------



## kay

te dejo un link por si te sirve  controlan la carga de la bateria por tensión con la señal PG y un relé con un sensor de temperatura igual nose si te sirva pero bueno. http://www.clubcbf.es/foro/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=14503


----------



## analogico

kay dijo:


> te dejo un link por si te sirve  controlan la carga de la bateria por tensión con la señal PG y un relé con un sensor de temperatura igual nose si te sirva pero bueno. http://www.clubcbf.es/foro/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=14503





ese circuito ya lo habia visto
pero no  me sirvio
tengo otro chip
y tiene varios errores 
si le funciono supongo que es por la bateria de 7Ah
si fuera una bateria grande no funcionara


----------



## e270889o

Bueno, me he leído gran parte del post y veo que mas o menos todas son similares, pero algunas se me van de conocimientos aun jejeje.

De momento intento solo transformar una ATX normal y corriente y adaptarla un poco. Es decir, acondicionar sus salidas y regular una de ellas.

El esquematico es similar al que se encuentra en todos los sitios, es decir, igual que el del datasheet del lm317. Solo varían ciertos condensadores de uno a otro ¿alguien puede explicarme que supone la variacion de poner condensadores de 1 o 0,1uF?¿Osea cual es su función si estamos regulando DC y la señal es plana?

Como hay varias tomas de 12V, de -12V, de 5 y de 3....¿Uno todas las que son iguales o es indiferente? No se si suelen ser circuitos distintos o simplemente son varios cables unidos a la misma salida. Lo digo por si no los uno quizás haya alguna limitación de corriente por cada cable, no se si me entendeos.







https://www.circuitlab.com/circuit/yj8s2d/fuente-atx-1_0/


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los capacitores solo son para evitar ruidos

En las fuentes antiguas es todo lo mismo , por ejemplo  +12V tiene 20 cables amarillos soldados al mismo lugar, podés verificarlo.

En fuentes muy modernas podria haber dos o tres salidas independientes de cada tensión.

Saludos !


----------



## e270889o

Gracias!!

Osea que puedo coger simplemente uno de cada tensión y cortar el resto para ganar espacio.

Lo de los condensadores, he estado leyendo el datasheet y me ha quedado algo mas claro, sirven para evitar rizados parece ser. La diferencia de valores que se suele ver es si son de tantalio o cerámicos o del tipo que sean.

He modificado el circuito. Ya que voy a tener solo +12, poniendo un potenciómetro de como máximo 2k me sirve.

En un futuro me atreveré y hare una que me de +24, pero aun no jejejej que estoy seguro que junto masas con -12 y quemo todo.

Osea, que en principio así debería funcionar.


----------



## analogico

e270889o dijo:


> Gracias!!
> 
> Osea que puedo coger simplemente uno de cada tensión y cortar el resto para ganar espacio.


 depende  
cada cablecito no soporta mas de 2A


----------



## e270889o

analogico dijo:


> depende
> cada cablecito no soporta mas de 2A




El regulador lo alimentaré con la linea de 12V, osea que muy dificilmente tendré 2Amp no, solo al conectar menos de 6ohm no?

Aun asi, recomiendas unir todos los cablecitos del mismo color para repartir la carga?


----------



## shevchenko

Buenas noches, hace tiempo vengo juntando fuentes que no andan y una que otra ha salido andando sin menos dramas, otras dieron lucha, una quedo como desafio pendiente ("por orgullo") y algunas como repuestos y pense que ya habia visto de todo, hasta  hoy que desarmando un cpu me encontre con esta pequeñisima fuente, no dice su potencia, por su cableado parece una atx PERO al desmontar la (las) tapa me encontre que tenia un solo transistor de conmutacion (un "irfbe30" de IR) (Flyback?) pero ATX?
 integrado= uc3844 y top221p como pwm, ademas un lm339 y lm3171 de motorolla como regulador (creo).
la fuente tiene 3 centimetros mas que el cooler! (es de 10 cnt. x12 cnt. por 5 cnt.)
*Dice entregar*:
12  amp en +5v.
6    amp en +3.3v.
2    amp en +12v.
0.2 amp en -12v.v
0.7 amp en +5 v. VSB

Creo que para iluminacion led me sirve, no parece de mala calidad y tiene un diodo doble (tipo transistor) mas grande que un transistor de salida orizontal (de los grandes GRANDES!)
Espero no romperla sin antes saber que tengo entre las manos, pero bueno.. echando a perder, se aprende.
Saludos!


----------



## joseillo2398

hola soy principiante en el increíble y maravilloso mundo de la electrónica.
           He echo como dice  el principio de este pos explicaba como conseguir un voltaje negativo y lo he puesto en practica pero me da un voltaje negativo de 32v en una fuente y 22 en otra no se lo que pasa si lo e puesto en el vovinado de 12 v como explica y lo que yo quiero son -12v a por cierto esto es para un audio. muchas gracias por el buen post

a por quiero los voltajes de 32 y 22 voltios los e conseguido en negativo como yo quería pero lo que quiero es bajar el voltage


----------



## jcristhian_1

Saludos
Tengo una fuente ATX que deseo modificar para obtener 14.4 en la salida de 12V
la fuente se basa en el integrado at2005b.

Ya que esa modificación haría que la salida de 3.3 pase a  4V y la de 5V se eleve a 6V, he modificado la fuente para que en los pines de protección se sobre/bajo voltaje el integrado vea tensiones dentro del rango permitido.

También he modificado la realimentación de 12 V para que de aprox 14.4V, al comienzo la tensión empezaba alta y luego se bajaba a 12.4v, pero después de modificar las protecciones OV/UV e intentar arrancar la fuente con el puente estre PSon y GND, la fuente parece que hiciera el intento de arrancar pero inmediatamente se apaga.

El voltaje de SB esta ok, la tensión de Power good si cae a 0 voltios, señal de que el integrado se esta protegiendo.
Si alguien ha modificado una fuente similar por favor indicarme como hacer para que la fuente arranque y se mantenga, dadas las modificaciones que le hice.

Este es el ds del at2005B
http://electro-tech.narod.ru/schematics/power/comp/ics/at2005b.pdf


----------



## jcristhian_1

Saludos de nuevo ya encontré la falla, pasa que había colocado mal las resistencias en el pin ov/uv de 12V, mas tarde me paso por acá para explicar como modifique la fuente para obtener 14.3V


----------



## jcristhian_1

Primero abrimos el DS del AT2005B

http://electro-tech.narod.ru/schematics/power/comp/ics/at2005b.pdf

Como dije antes si aumentamos la salida de 12V a 14.4V, todas las demás salidas aumentaran en proporción de 1.2
es decir la salida :
12V->14.4V
3.3V->3.96V
5V->6V

Esto hará que se disparen las protecciones por sobrevoltaje, en el datasheet consigna los valores en que se activan estas protecciones:

[LATEX]2.18<V_{3.3V}<3.8[/LATEX], en el pin V3.3
[LATEX]3.3<V_{5V}<5.8[/LATEX], en el pin V5
[LATEX]2.63<V_{12V}<4.41[/LATEX], en el pin V12

Para la tensión en el pin 5 (V12), es necesario acondicionar la tensión en la salida de 12V usando un divisor resistivo, como se muestra en la figura.

Cualquier valor en las tensiones fuera de este rango hace que se activen las protecciones respectivas, por lo que es necesario recalcular las resistencias de la figura y colocarlas de tal manera que las nuevas tensiones no causen que se disparen las protecciones.

Para calcularlas procedemos de la siguiente manera:

 [LATEX]R_{3.3V}[/LATEX], la fuente que modifique tenía una resistencia de 100ohm, pero ahora se trata de engañar al pín V3.3 "para que vea" 3.3V en lugar de 3.96V, para esto se hace un divisor resistivo, pero si observamos el datasheet (pag. 4/6) el AT2005B posee una resistencia de entrada de 39K en ese pin, por lo que solo tenemos que colocar una resistencia, en reemplazo de la anterior de 100 ohm, de tal manera que se cumpla:
[LATEX]2.18<3.96*39/(R+39)<3.8[/LATEX], aqui yo use una R de 5Kohm

Para el pin V5 la resistencia de entrada es de 61K, procedemos de la misma manera:
[LATEX]3.3<6*61/(R+61)<5.8[/LATEX], podemos usar una res de 10Kohm

En el Pin V12, antes de la operación había un  divisor resistivo de 2K y 1K, por lo que cuando trabaja en 12V este pin observa 4V, que esta dentro del rango permitido: [LATEX]2.63<V_{12V}<4.41[/LATEX], pero si hacemos que la salida de 12v se eleve a 14.4v la tensión en el pin V12 será de 4.8 y hará que la protección de dispare,  a la res de 2K le agregue en serie una res de 0.33K
con lo cual la tensión en V12 sería de 4.36 y se encuentra en el rango permitido.

Luego de esto solo queda modificar las resistencias de  realimentación para que el integrado AT2005 controle la salida a 14.4 y no a 12V.
En la figura observar el pin VADJ (PIN 2), al cual llegan una resistencia desde la salida de 5V y otra resistencia desde la salida de 12V, y una resistencia a GND, en la figura lo que haremos será quitar la resistencia que viene desde 5V (es decir quitamos la retroalimentación desde esta salida) luego la resistencia que llega desde la salida de 12v y la resistencia entre el pin VADJ y GND forman un divisor resistivo, este se debe recalcular para que cuando la salida de 12v se eleve a 14.4, en el pin VADJ la tensión sea de 2.5V

Aquí yo use una resistencia de 22k ohm en conjunto con otra que ya traía el circuito y era de 4.6K (paralelo de 4.7K y de 220K).

[LATEX]\frac{14.4\cdot4.6}{22+4.6}=2.49[/LATEX]

Espero que se entienda, pero si resulta confuso, pregunten.
PD: Con esta fuente modificada, acabo de cargar una batería de 60AH.
Saludos.


----------



## angel36

Buenas, podrian decirme si se puede modificar una fuente ATX que usa el WT7514L estube buscando algun esquema de una atx con este integrado y no encontre lo unico que encontre fue esa hoja de datos.

Demas esta decir que puede ser una tontera lo que pregunto pero si pueden ayudarme les voy a agradecer.


Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hola Angelito !

Fijate  que arriba de tu cabeza :
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/897654/ _ 
El integrado es el mismo con distinta ubicación de patas , y el muchacho explica cómo lo hizo


----------



## fuyukaze

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, necesito saber si una fuente atx de 450W noganet con un integrado sc6105b se le pueden habilitar los amperajes q*ue* figuran en la etiqueta para usar con alambre nicrom. Necesito entre 20 y 30 amperes para q*ue* trabaje bien. Al intentar usar el alambre directo a cualquiera de los voltajes prestados la fuente se apaga, se puede anular esa proteccion? Q*ue* tan factible es utilizarla para nicrom?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se puede anular para que se queme .

Las etiquetas de las fuentes son bastante mentirosas . . .


----------



## fuyukaze

Me decis q*ue* estos tipos de fuente no es posible q*ue* superen los 15ah? En cuanto podria trabajar 12v estable?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vas a tener que ir probando !


----------



## fuyukaze

Para empezar a probar 1ero necesito saber como liberar ese amperaje, busque a través del post y no pude dar con la respuesta.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Creo que no estás queriendo entender , no podés liberar lo que no existe , las etiquetas de fuentes Chinas mienten *porque a los muchachos les gusta mucha potencia y muchos Amperes*, entonces les mienten para venderles.

Lo que hay es lo que hay , entonces si le quitaras la protección , en dos segundos se te prende fuego.

Saludos !


----------



## fuyukaze

ok, ya entendi. Gracias!


----------



## shevchenko

fuyukaze, podrias intentar con la salida de 5v ... y si tenes otras fuentes (lo que yo hice) fue ponerlas en serie (5+5+5) si hago un "corto" con un solo cable los coolers se aceleran y el cable se calienta muchisimo (un solo cable claro y de 50 cnt. de largo)  para mis usos sobra! pero bueno... la forma de "sacarle" mas potencia es complicada, yo intente desde otros transistores, otro/s transformadores, diodos, mejor filtrado, mayor frecuencia y solo "responden" un poco mejor


----------



## fuyukaze

gracias por la info, voy a probar cuando tenga oportunidad a ver q*ue* pasa. de cualquier forma tengo pensado usar un cargador de bateria para el proposito, deberia tener en cuenta algun tipo de seguridad para darle ese uso? directo positivo y negativo al alambre. Lo probe con un cargador antiguo y dejo de funcionar a los 10 minutos. Maneja un amperaje de 15 max. ahora no responde, no hay olor a quemado ni salio humo en el momento que dejo de funcionar, posibles causas?
Gracias


----------



## Tachenk

¿Le has dado al reset?


----------



## fuyukaze

dudo q*ue* tenga esa funcion, es bastante vieja


----------



## angel36

Bueno ante todo agradecer a 2M (dosmetros) por el aporte logistico y la paciencia 

despues de ir y venir con una fuente AT  quedo funcionando en un 98% .... solo falta comprar unas resistencias para cargar los +5 originales y lograr que encienda sin problemas.

La reforma esta vez fue dejar  los valores originales de la fuente...  y "sacar" a parte una tension de -+27 vcc 

Se modifico el bobinado del transformador para lograr las nuevas tensiones y dejar las originales.

se agrego una placa con el nuevo filtrado.

lo demas quedo original... 

regula sin problemas con carga como se ve en la imagen ....un foco de 200W/220v entre los "extremos" de la nueva placa rectificadora.. 

mas una lampara dicroica de 50W/12V... puesta en +5vcc original... 

no hay calentamiento ni en el transformador ni en los transistores del primario...

la verdad... todo un logro para mi  



















terminada con detalles.......... pero terminada. 

cualquier duda o consulta.... le preguntan al profe 

saludos!


----------



## Contraband

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que no estás queriendo entender , no podés liberar lo que no existe , las etiquetas de fuentes Chinas mienten *porque a los muchachos les gusta mucha potencia y muchos Amperes*, entonces les mienten para venderles.
> 
> Lo que hay es lo que hay , entonces si le quitaras la protección , en dos segundos se te prende fuego.
> 
> Saludos !



Ya me parecía mucho 20a y 30a para esa batata...
Me quedo bastante claro lo de como encender la fuente, ahora yo quiero que mi fuente tenga salidas de 3.3v de 5v y de 12 v mi duda es.. ¿que pasa si en ves de cortar todos los cables amarillos (12v) los uno en el conector que voy a usar como salida de esos 12v?, ¿soportarían la corriente mas aliviados?


----------



## German23

Hola a todos, anoche puse un post nuevo, lo pongo aquí a ver que me decis. Saludo!



Experimentando con fuente ATX viejita. 300w (teóricos). Modelo PS-5032-2V3.

Hola muchachos, estaba registrado en el foro hace como 2 o 3 años y ya ni me acordaba la contraseña, asique tuve que pedirla, etc.

Bueno, el caso es que hace cosa de un mes encontré en la basura una torre pc vieja, del 2000 o por ahí. Le saqué la fuente, y ya vería qué hacer con ella

Lo primero que me llamó la atención, es lo pesada que era, y al abrirla vi que viene muy cargada de componentes, está llena y no queda lugar para nada, de hecho sólo tiene sitio para un solo condensador de entrada de 450v.

Bueno, la cosa es que el integrado regulador es el KA3501 de 14 patas. La fuente en todal tiene como 4 integrados.

Le corté la pista que trae los 5V al intergado KA3501 y tengo puesto un preset entre la linea 12v amarilla y tierra, y en la salida del preset lo llevo a la pata del integrado que antes iban los 5v regulados.

El caso es que más de 13.1/2/3 no me deja subir el voltaje en la linea de 12v, porque al intentar subir de 13v bajando de los 5v con el preset, se apaga la fuente. Los 5v regulados de la linea roja salen siempre 5.33v más o menos. Y para tener unos 13v en la linea amarilla tengo que darle al integrado mediante el preset unos 5v/4.9v. Pero no puedo bajarlo más porque se apaga la fuente.

Me preguntaba por qué puede pasar esto? será que el integrado se protege al bajar de los 5v?


Saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese integrado es el mismo que el TL494 y recibe en su pata 1 las dos tensiones de +5 y de +12 a través de algunas resistencias. Fijate de quitarle la de 12 V.

Uno de los integrados es un cuadruple comparador del tipo LM339 , fijate de modificarle los Overvoltage o de quitarlo directamente !

http://danyk.cz/s_atx01a.png

http://danyk.cz/s_atx01b.png

Saludos !


----------



## German23

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Ese integrado es el mismo que el TL494* y recibe en su pata 1 las dos tensiones de +5 y de +12 a través de algunas resistencias. Fijate de quitarle la de 12 V.
> 
> Uno de los integrados es un cuadruple comparador del tipo LM339 , fijate de modificarle los Overvoltage o de quitarlo directamente !
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos !




¿Exactamente el mismo?  entonces estoy haciendo macana, o mejor dicho ya la hice...porque los 5v se los estoy mandando a otra pata, exactamente a la que pone  Vcc1 en la izquierda a la mitad del integrado, como pone la imagen esta:




Ya mismo la voy a quitar y trabajar sobre la pata 1.  No se como no quemé nada 


Efectivamente, tambien lleva el LM339, está puesto paralelamente al KA3501.    Overvoltaje que es, las protecciones de la fuente?


Luego subiré una toma de la fuente en cuestión, es viejita, pero se la ve robusta.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , me equivoqué , no es el mismo 494 

KA3501 - Datasheet Catalog


----------



## German23

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , me equivoqué , no es el mismo 494
> 
> KA3501 - Datasheet Catalog[/COLOR][/URL]





Ahí en el pdf sale bien el esquema, lo que estoy viendo es que la PG está en la pata del medio de la derecha, y no se supone que la PG es la pata donde sensa los 5v?



Bueno, de momento he conseguido unos 14.5v , pero al conectar carga, la muchacha se apaga. Para que no se apague al meterle carga tengo que bajar el voltaje sobre los 12v.  

En realidad lo que quiero conseguir con la fuente es hacerla capáz de cargar una batería de coche, o que haga función como "mantenedora" , algo así.


Tambien se me había ocurrido alimentar directamente al coche , pero supongo que para eso tendré que poner dos fuentes en paralelo, porque el consumo debe ser bastante.



EDITO:  qué maravilla ese esquema, sale todo, hasta los angulos de las patas del integrado!.


----------



## German23

Tengo una duda, ¿a dónde puedo conectar el capacitor de 10mf y 50v en el KA3501 para hacerle lo del arranque suave?


----------



## German23

Bueno, ya no hace falta poner un condensador para el arranque suave. He quemado la fuente.


----------



## German23

Hola DOSMETROS, resulta que he descubierto lo que se me quemó de la fuente. Se me quemaron dos resistencias que están justo detrás del puente rectificador de los 220AC, pero son resistencias raras, no tienen bandas de colores, es "unicolor"  de color rosadito, y marcan 0.15Ω   puede ser un valor tan pequeño?


----------



## DOSMETROS

! ? Fotos                       ¿ ¡


----------



## German23

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ! ? Fotos                       ¿ ¡




He intentado que salga lo más nitida posible, se alcanza a ver los dos quemazones correspondientes  .  tambien se aprecia el 0.15ohm.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , son resistencias de 0,15 Ohms , pero dónde van conectadas ?


----------



## German23

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , son resistencias de 0,15 Ohms , pero dónde van conectadas ?



Van, según puedo ir viendo de un lado y otro de la plaqueta, entre:    un pin del polo positivo de la salida del diodo rectificador encapsulado y el otro extremo va soldado en la pista que va a un pin de una bobina toroidal , y la otra resistencia gemela va tambien del polo positivo (o negativo , no lo he medido) de la salida del diodo rectificador, y la otra punta soldada a otra vez la pista de la bobina toroidal.  

Se me hace dificil ir siguiendole la pista, tiene mil cosas y es facil perderme. Luego subiré una foto general de la fuente.


----------



## fermin luna

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Algo estarás conectando mal , porque hay un par de pibes aqui en el foro que lo tienen funcionando , aqui comentarios de AgustinW ---> #_*1346*_ , #_*1320*_
> 
> La historia es así , desde los dos extremos del transformador desde donde la fuente rectifica y saca los +12 y los -12 V , volvés a repetir eso por debajo de la placa con 4 díodos rápidos y dos capacitores de 2200 uF por 40 volts.
> 
> Con eso se obtiene +24 y -24 sin regular.
> 
> Si estás haciendo una rama sola conectás solo 2 díodos , los díodos los conectas al positivo del electrolítico y el negativo del electrolítico a la masa de la fuente , y listo tus + 24 V



pregunta… por qué si hago ésto con los 4 diodos en la salida del trafo, me queda asimétrica? es una fuente AT, hice varios manejes y siempre tengo +12V -10V para la misma carga. 

perdón si ya está contestado! 

y otra pregunta.. si quiero medir la tensión en #1 del KA7500B, cómo puedo hacer para que no se me apague? dejé el pin sin conexión y ni se prende. algún ayudín? 

*edit* luego quité la R que conecta el sensado del #1 a los +12V y si agrego carga en la rama negativa, se apaga. adjunto imagen. si mido con igual carga la rama positiva, el venti baja un poco las RPM



:buenpost: tremendo hilo éste!!!


----------



## fermin luna

perdónperdónperdón!! eran diodos lentos! ya está! de paso aprendí a regular con el preset. FLOR DE POST!! muchas gracias DOSMETROS !!!


----------



## shevchenko

Buenas, les comento que tenia una fuentesita (mini at) la queria usar para sacar varios amperes desde los 12 volts pero con solo 2 amper, se apagaba...
en cambio desde los 5 volts podia dar mucho mas sin problemas... hice unos cambios:
Le cambie los transistores (13007 por unos 13009)
Cambie tambien el transformador por un EI33  (de casi el doble de tamaño del que traia...)
en vez de hacer una nuevar rectificacion negativa desde los 12 volts, la hice desde los 5 volts,
obtuve -17 volts  use 2 diodos de los 12 volts de una atx, agregue otro inductor tambien desde su bobinado de 12v de otra fuente, y un capacitor de 1000µf  por 25v... como regula desde los 5 volts, pense la uso desde los 5v. y los -17v.  midiendo el consumo que le podia sacar... llego al tope de mi tester... 9.8A!! terrible y sin quejarse.... simplemente no tenia nada que consuma mas, gracias otra vez por esta biblia 
me queda por cambiar los electroliticos de entrada por unos mejores (unos nuevos de 200v por 330 µf) y el puente rectificador que trae es uno diminuto, tambien agregarle el ntc o una resistencia de 1Ω x 10wats antes del puente y estaria listo, me queda retocar poco y nada, tiene todas las protecciones originales, con los 22 volts ni ganas de tocar el pin 1 del tl494, tal vez la frecuencia, cargando dicha salida con algo pesado... pero asi, mas que satisfecho.
Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## shevchenko

TERRIBLE, puse en serie 3 fuentes, a todas les hice una rectificacion negativa nueva con el metodo de 2M, cambie algunos diodos, transformadores, transistores, y electroliticos... (ya sea por ser de mala calidad o pocas cualidades) en serie me daban 51.0 volts Le saque la tierra a un royer que tengo, lo conecte con un tester decente para medir el amperaje y ver cuanto caia el voltaje... cayo a 30v. pero media 20A! tengo que cambiarles la regulacion de lado y ver  LLueve pero no importa. saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te estás entreteniendo lindo


----------



## shevchenko

Sisi aun tengo que "tunear" otra fuente, y les hago un gabinete a las 4 fuentesitas, y haga alguna/s toma intermedias, pense que si hacia cortocircuito podia "volar" una, pero no: se apaga 1 y si insisto en vez de explotar esa, se apaga otra mas... una vez que este terminada esta fuente, voy a intentar bobinar un trafo desde cero, con lo todo lo leido entre este hilo y otros mas tengo alguna idea, tengo varios nucleos mas grandes que vengo guardando para eso algunos EI, EE y CC...



...pero! que siga en 12v, regule y se proteja como siempre, solo obtener mas potencia... ya tengo la libreta con algunos puntes y formulitas que he copiado... el tema es el de siempre: cualidades del nucleo.... tambien puedo probar usando las dos E de dos nucleos y ver como anda... cosa que ya se hablo.. asi tambien la de usar 1pwm (494) y 2 trafitos driver y esas cosas, asi que sigo destripando cosas... estaba ordenando mi cementerio de tesoros, asi que encontre otras fuentes para repuestos!


----------



## shevchenko

Buenas, les comento que cambie el transformador de ferrita, por 2 E (de dos transformadores EI) fucioné los carreteles, y para el primario use alambre de liz, una de poco mas de 1mm (que trae mas de 30 micro alambresitos esmaltados) use 28 vueltas, las bobine primero y todas juntas en una sola capa..
los secundarios los arme con 3 vueltas para los 5volts y 5 vueltas para los "12" yo queria un poco menos pero mas amperes...  tambien use alambre de liz, la de 12v la arme yo con varias alambres de cobre esmaltadas que gire con un motorcito de 12 volts  el tema es que efectivamente, como regula de los 5volts en dicha salida tengo entre 4.7 y 5.3 volts un poco mal regulados... ¿? por que nose.. en la otra salida tengo 2... o 3 volts... si aplico carga en los 5 volts esta salida se dispara a unos 12.... 15... sacandole 5 amper, volaron todos los electroliticos de 16v de las ramas negativas  y la fuente no se apago... nada calento, solo se escucha como "cambia" el ciclo de trabajo cuando se aplica carga, creo que le di muchas vueltas al bobinado de los "5v"... alguien uso 2 E juntas??
Recuerdo que 2M uso 2 transoformadores con sus primarios en paralelo, pienso usar un primario de 30 vueltas (como el original) secundarios, y otro primario  paralelo y en fase al primer primario...(explotaron los capacires chiquitos de 16v  470µf con los de 25v 1000 que puse siento que es poco... pero vienen aguantando  ademas si sube mucho el voltaje temo por el 494 ) sin duda el mejor rendimiento se obtendra bobinando decentemente (usando una tecnica especifica) para obtener el mejor acople... probare la "sandwicht" pero bobinare 3 primarios (2  originales:12v y 5v y uno para mayor amperaje y luego regular desde ahi.. con los 12 y 5 me alcanza... ese es el tema, espacio sobra en el EE me pregunto si molestara la reglutancia magnetica, pero entre las ferritas que tengo, hay una EE de la misma altura y mas finita que esas dos E... original asi de fabrica.. en la ultima foto se ve de donde "saque" el primario y secundarios 
Alguien tiene una super tecnica para soldar perfectamente esas alambresitas? si bien las quemé con el encendedor, las lije, les pase un cortador (Cuter) etc etc cuesta...



subi cualquier foto.. esa era.


----------



## shevchenko

Buenas  "yo otra vez"...
termine por desarmar el transformador original de esa fuente AT, tomando notas y haciendo dibujos estoy totalmente seguro que bobine muy mal ese transformador doble y  por eso regulaba muy mal!! incluso pense que seria mejor poner los 2 transformadores EI33 juntos pero de costado formando 1 sola ventana... por ahora estoy usando uno solo y lo que hice fue desarmarlo:
saque la segunda mitad del primario, los secundarios (menos el ultimo que quedo)



y al costado de este secundario agregue 2 alambres mas (por secundario no entraba mas en esa capa), prolijo ajustado y bien plano!
aisle y
solde el otro secundario y otra vez, agregue dos alambres mas, y asi con todos los secundarios, volvi a bobinar el  segundo "medio primario", aisle y arme la EI, solde todo y la fuente arranco de 1 sin ruidos y regulando perfectamente en 5.1 volts, mañana mido si mejoro el amperaje y si valio la pena aunque como el nucleo se despego facil, no fue para tanto...


----------



## fermin luna

juanyaudat dijo:


> hice de todo, diodos, filtros, no filtros, con resistencia de carga, sin resistencia, se que pasa eso por que los -12 estan sin regular, por eso es que se va a -23, y yo al tomar solo los 12 regulo solo la duracion de los pulsos positivos no de los negativos, y al intentar regular con los -12 se arma el lio tambien, ya que no logro una regulacion simetrica, me regula en +12 y -20...



hola a todos! y gracias!!! para empezar. y para continuar, quería saber si alguien le encontró la vuelta a ésto. hice la tarea, leí el tema completo y estuve viendo que la parte del -12 viene directamente del trafo chico, corriente no me va a entregar. con sacarle 3A y +-15V salto en una pata. 

probé con un poquito de carga y cancelé el mod del pin #1, queda aparentemente bárbara pero tira como +-26V. de última tiro un par de 78XXs en paralelo, pero no es la idea. alguien pudo aislar la parte de sensado exitosamente? 

y otra pregunta: qué función cumplen las bobinas toroidales en la salida? porque hasta ahora vengo probando y no noté ningún cambio (tampoco probé con cargas grandes todavía). pregunta básica, deja entrever que no entiendo nada!!!  jajjaaja

gracias nuevamente


----------



## shevchenko

te combiene sacar desde dond éstan los 2 diodos de 12v, 4 diodos iguales, luego la bobina (que hace de "tanque" de energia "como otro capacitor) y luego los 2 capacitores: unos para el +15 y otro para el -15, desde el +15 armas el divisor resistivo (resistencias,zener, potenciometro, etc) hacia la pata 1 del 494 y retocas el voltaje, pero si consumis solo del -15 la fuente no se entera  cosa que para un ampli no importa ya que consume de las 2 al mismo tiempo...



los inductores ademas de hacer de "tanque de energia" tambien pueden amortiguar consumo  un cortocircuito, la forma de onda, suabizar picos de corriente, si los alambres de cobre son muy finos tambien limitan la corriente, algunas fuentes en su inductor tienen 1 o 2 vueltas que se usan para el sensado de corriente, y segun la ley de reversivilidad, si en un inductor entra una onda cuadrada, sale una onda "triangular" y viceversa... creo que 3 amper vas a poder sacarle sin problemas!!


----------



## fermin luna

genial! shevchenko, te hice caso con los diodos y demás, logré la simetría, (sin carga), pero el problema cuando quiero regular aparece de todas maneras. hay 6 transistores que me parece que son el problema. queda así. 

tengo una pregunta más sobre los inductores: los puedo bobinar sobre el mismo hierro? 

gracias desde ya!


----------



## fermin luna

habiendo probado mi fuente modificada con carga, vale decir que corroboro la simetría. 

puse el cap para arranque lento y dos bobinas "parecidas". los diodos son iguales solo que en una rama usé un mospec f12c20c y en la otra dos mospec f16c20c, que son IDÉNTICOS, salvo por la I máxima.  

usé dos dicroicas de 50W 12VCC y en plena carga cae hasta 3V y piquito, por más trimmer que toque, clava en éso. 3.5V como mucho 

las dicroicas prenden naranja brillante. 

probé hasta ahora poner el trimer con los +5, los "viejos" +12, y de la rama nueva, los "nuevos" +12; que vale decir que sin carga permanecen cerca de los +-30VCC. estoy usando caps de 200V y 470µF (será mucho?)

¿se le ocurre a alguien qué otro/s pines del TL494 puedo estar tocando para que empiece a regular? seguiré probando mientras.

gracias desde ya. contagian entusiasmo los compañeros de este foro!!! 

saludos


----------



## shevchenko

Se ve muy bien! podes bobinar en el mismo inductor tus 2 nuevos voltajes, pero queda un bobinado hacia un lado (el+) y hacia el otro lado el - ... OJO tenes que bobinar con las 2 alambres al mismo tiempo, prolijo y ajustado, cuando terminas: cruzas las puntas de un bobinado asi queda "al revez" (contra fase) los capacitores podes usar varios en paralelo (y es mejor que uno solo de mas capacidad) es probale que ya estes muy al limite de potencia y por eso le cueste regular con carga! Suerte!!



Un detalle, lo que te este pasando es que tal vez ya con el "potenciometro" ajustaste al maximo el ciclo de trabajo, por lo cual cuando aplicas la carga y tiene que aumentarlo para que el voltaje no caiga, ya no puede... en este momento tengo una atx con esos transistorcitos (4) y me esta costando muchisimo engañarlos jeje avisa si logras algo, de ultima, lapiz papel y a desarmar el trafo! (fotos con el cel tambien ayudan) y re armar todo como estaba pero para sus voltages originales ...


----------



## shevchenko

... usas un solo alambre de cobre, y en una sola capa entran todos los bobinados, aislas bien y te queda buen espacio para tu nuevo bobinado y sobre el la segunda parte del primario original! la otra solucion es la de DOSMETROS sin desarmar nada, solo desoldas los alambres de los pines y los re-combinas para obtener los voltages originales y uno nuevo mucho mas alto! yo quiero esta fuente para un ampli portatil, pero su fuente lineal pesa una injusticia! sin quemar no se aprende!  Suerte!!



Fermin Luna, una vez que regules bien con el potenciometro, desoldalo sin moverlo y medi lo que serian las 2 resistencias de sus extremos con respecto al centro, y reemplazalo por 2 resistencias de esos valores, va a regular MUChO mejor! tambien podes usar zeners .. alguien lo dijo un poco mas atras y esa seria la mejor opcion! pero dejar el pote nose... ami no me funciono muy bien, proba: cargar los +5v y/o +12v si mejora la salida "nueva"!


----------



## fanbus

Enhorabuena por el post, 2M. Hice el mod en una ATX de 420W satisfactoriamente.
No tenía los inductores que pedías puse uno que encontré, toroidal y algo más pequeño.
Los diodos usé unos que traía una vieja AT (los de 12V pero invertidos).
No toqué ni frecuencia ni regulación porque ya funcionaba solita y aparte llevaba un SG6105.
Me di cuenta que el voltaje sube mucho si no se pone una resistencia. (En mi caso de 100Ω)

Ahora estoy con una AT de 200W con la frecuencia. Ya de por si iba a 110KHz pero subió a 407 KHz  (RT = 2,7KΩ; CT = 1nF) Cuando tiene carga de 50W no zumba pero con 100W si. Los switchings se calientan bastante, hasta me llegaron a quemar. Son C4242, nunca los he vistos.

Por error, toqué el conector de alimentación (La fuente estaba sin tensión pero el conector si) y, aparte del zapatazo, saltó el diferencial (30 mA). Es normal? Por suerte fue solo en una mano, nada que lamentar.

Edit: De momento dejo la fuente en 4,7KΩ que son 234KHz, porque los switchings hierven.  Es mucho lo que aguanta el TL494... Pena de switchings. Y los -12V se los hago en la placa, ya que no lleva OCP.


----------



## EdoNork

fanbus dijo:


> Por error, toqué el conector de alimentación (La fuente estaba sin tensión pero el conector si) y, aparte del zapatazo, saltó el diferencial (30 mA). Es normal?



El diferencial ha hecho su trabajo. Todo correcto.


----------



## fanbus

EdoNork dijo:


> El diferencial ha hecho su trabajo. Todo correcto.



OK. Gracias por aclararme.


----------



## boris guillen

Hola gentita hice la modificacion para 40-40 pero me esta dando en las "islas" 10v ac en cada rama cuando le pongo rectificador se apaga la fuente alguna sugerencia? saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primero que cualquier tester no mide a 40 kHz.

Seguro estás usando díodos comunes y eso representa un cortocircuito para las fuentes switching de alta frecuencia


----------



## boris guillen

En la rectificacion?
 no. estoy usando un puente rectificador de 50A y 2200uf de filtrado por rama.


----------



## felixreal

Hoooolaquetal!!!
 Es que te están diciendo que no puedes usar un puente rectificador tal cual. Necesitas diodos rápidos. El puente normal no sirve, no puede reaccionar a las puntas y valles y, literalmente, se queda abierto. La fuente lo "ve" como un cortocircuito y se apaga para protegerse. 

Por otra parte necesitas un osciloscopio para saber si las salidas son correctas.

Saludos!


----------



## boris guillen

Muchas gracias amigos por la aclaracion! saludos


----------



## boris guillen

HOla amigos use diodos rapidos ya hora tengo 68-0-68 rectificados y filtrados
luego de hacer todas las revisiones me dispuse a conectarla a un amplificador de 250w
todo ok pero al subirle el volumen mas de un 20% se me apaga la fuente.... 
al parecer se proteje ¿? tengo que quitarle las protecciones? si cambio el transformador por uno mas grande aumentara la potencia? 
saludos


----------



## shevchenko

Si sacas las protecciones tal vez explote, es lo que esta evitando esa proteccion, o tal vez aguante el riesgo es todo o nada.
Podes si agregar un transformador mas grande seria lo ideal!!
Fijate si poniendo una carga extra en los 5v tambien se apaga!! si subis una foto en la cual se vea la fuente completita ayuda para ver si tiene limitacion de corriente por medio de un inductor, lo cual seria facilisimo modificar para que se proteja con mayor consumo, los capacitores de filtrado son chicos o grandes? con 2000uf estas sobrado...



La etiqueta de la fuente dice ser de que potencia es??? 
Para ese ampli necesitas una fuente de mayor potencia y... segun que tipo de ampli sea puede variar mucho! (ab ucd etc)


----------



## boris guillen

tengo estos trafitos que adjunto aqui 
por ahora tengo 2200uf de filtrado por rama
la fuente dice ser de 450W en la etiqueta
saludos y muchas gracias por la ayuda 

PD:el amplificador es este http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp_stereo_250w_1.php 
solo que lleva los transistores 2cs5200 y complemento


----------



## DOSMETROS

El transformador grande es el de potencia-salida , el mediano es el excitador y el pequeño es el transformador de corriente , que con un par de díodos y alguna resistencia convierte la corriente en tensión para limitar y apagar la fuente.

Podrías poner un transformador se salida mas grande , transistores para mas corriente y toquetear un poco el circuito ese del tercer transformador chico  , pero no anulalo


----------



## boris guillen

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El transformador grande es el de potencia-salida , el mediano es el excitador y el pequeño es el transformador de corriente , que con un par de díodos y alguna resistencia convierte la corriente en tensión para limitar y apagar la fuente.
> 
> Podrías poner un transformador se salida mas grande , transistores para mas corriente y toquetear un poco el circuito ese del tercer transformador chico  , pero no anulalo



MUchas gracias dosmetros me pregunto si seria mejor armar la fuente que posteo 
mnicolau(800w https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/) usando uno de los trafos que tengo aqui,pues el unico inconveniente que tengo es el conseguir el trafo EE42 
otras ves muchas gracias por la ayuda una abrazo saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

No es mala opción la fuente compacta de Mariano , con reciclados de la de PC


----------



## shevchenko

si tenes una fuente que "ande" esta facil hacer una mezcla de los 2 proyectos, la fuente de Mariano y modificar la fuente de pc, lo que yo hice fue bobinar el transformador como si fuese la fuente de mariano, solo que agregue 1 bobinado para 5v y otro para los 12v ( para que la fuente arranque y ande normal) aparte me quedo el bobinado secundario extra sobredimensionado para  +-30 toque un poquito la proteccion he hice a regulacion desde esos +30v y quedo muy bien!
No te ovides que podes armar con 2 trafos 1 solo mas grande, potiendo las 2 EI a la par, o usando solo las 2 E, haciendo un EE con mas espacio (alambres mas gruesos y mas vueltas!!)
con los transistores switching no creo que tengas problemas , yo los cambie a los 13007 por unos 13009!   tenes que revisar el datasheet de los diodos que estes usando, tienen que tener un margen de voltage y amperaje para que trabajen correctamente...


----------



## tinchusbest

en la pagina dice esto respecto a la fuente: El transformador debe construirse según la carga que piense colocar. Si va a trabajar el amplificador a 8 ohmios, se usa alambre un poco más delgado que si lo trabaja a 4 ohmios.
Es un transformador con TAP central de 50+50V AC, Es decir que entre los extremos marca 100V AC. La corriente debe ser de 6 amperios como mínimo.
Para la construcción de este transformador, hemos usado un núcleo de 3.8 centímetros, por 6 cm. En Colombia el voltaje de la red pública es de 120 voltios, por lo tanto al transformador tuvimos que enrollar en el devanado primario 222 vueltas de alambre calibre 20 y para el secundario dimos 184 vueltas de alambre calibre 15, deteniéndonos en la mitad de vueltas del secundario y soldar un cable de salida que hará de TAP central. Luego se dan la otra mitad de vueltas de alambre. Otra opción es enrollar el alambre en doble y dar sólo 92 vueltas.
Para los países que tiene un voltaje de 220 en la red pública, es necesario dar 406 vueltas en el devanado primario con alambre calibre 23. El devanado secundario es igual en ambos casos.

Asi que consume mucha corriente este amplificador


----------



## shevchenko

100v x 6a = 600 watts  peeero si llega a ser 50v x 6a = 300 watts ... algo mucho mas cercano para una fuente de pc... Otra vez peeero: si son 600 watts, podes usar 2 fuentesitas... obtenes 50v 6a de una y 50v 6a de la otra y luego las conectas  +50 (0-+50) -0   (lo que esta entre parentesis sera tu toma central) o 0 vols y si medis entre 0  y toma central tendras -50v! 
Mas simple imaginate poner 2 pilas en serie, el centro sera tu 0v y en los extremos tendras +1.5v y -1.5v!
Dosmetros explica claramente como poner en serie todos los bobinados del transformador original sin desarmarlos! te queda la fuente con todos sus voltages originales y uno extra de +40 o mas! desde ahi solo hay que tocar la regulacion un poquito  y bueno... hacer el intento! yo preferi re-bobinar sin despegar la ferrita  son unas 15 vueltas de secundario EXTRA + unas 3 y 7... y 20 de la segunda mitad del primario tampoco es tanto!


----------



## whammyboy

Hola! Estoy queriendo cambiar pasar la referencia del 494 de los 5V a los 12V, poniendo un preset. Quise medir la pata 1 del 494 y cuando apoyo el multimetro aparece un ruido feo y ademas el multimetro me marca 4,5 V. Tengo entendido que son 2,5 V aprox lo que tiene que haber en dicha pata. 

Es normal lo del ruido? Esa tension esta bien?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Algunas tienen 2,5 y otras casi 5 V 

Cuando la fuente está zapateando es normal el ruido


----------



## whammyboy

Gracias por la ayuda! Ahora, disculpen la ignorancia, pero... que significaria que esta zapateando la fuente?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , claro , no es un término muy técnico.

Me refiero que al medir le metés ruido eléctrico y funciona mal , zapateando antes de estirar la pata


----------



## yosimiro

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , claro , no es un término muy técnico.
> 
> Me refiero que al medir le metés ruido eléctrico y funciona mal , zapateando antes de estirar la pata


--------------------------------------------o----------------------------------------------
Eso hizo un pel....un "tecnico" que vino una vez a casa (nunca más), el tipo no creía los watts de la fuente, y se puso a medirla con la PC en funcionamiento.
Alcanzó a apoyar la punta del tester(en el molex 20 + 4), y la fuente palmó.
Menos mal que fué de forma provisoria.
Pero al "técnico"...


----------



## whammyboy

Ahhhhhhh! Entiendo... Gracias por la aclaración!


----------



## toronjiushhh

Hola! después de que el moderador me retara feo volví! 

Ya tengo mi fuente modificada funcionando... con el divisor resistivo y con la etapa de salida totalmente nueva...

Para que la fuente funcione y quede estable tuve que sacar todo todo lo relacionado a la salida... solo quedo el par de diodos de +5v puesto (probe con y sin carga... solo varia un par de volts en la salida +/- 12v) y también me vi obligado a volver a la placa el +12v...

Quedo seteada en 22v+22v y con una carga de (por ahora) 1.5kΩ... 
Con esa carga tengo en el alambre que me sobra en el toroide unos 7v, que con un diodo rápido y un capacitor, aprovecho para el ventilador... lo que me preocupa un poco es que con 200mA de carga el voltaje de dicho alambre trepa hasta 14v... es recomendable que tome esta corriente o directamente pongo un 7812 para el ventilador??

mas tarde voy a realizar mediciones con cargas mas interesantes...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los ventiladores andan hasta con 24V y algunos pocos hasta con 30V

¿ Estas realimentando la pata 1 del 494 ?


----------



## toronjiushhh

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los ventiladores andan hasta con 24V y algunos pocos hasta con 30V
> 
> ¿ Estas realimentando la pata 1 del 494 ?



El ventilador hace ruido a 12v... no quiero inaginar a 24v ...

Estoy realimentando mediante una resis de 10k y un preset de 5k... sin querer llego a 26v por rama... a fondo jejeje


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es para un TDA2050  ?


----------



## toronjiushhh

Por el momento tengo a mano 3886... a la tarde voy a poner en carga la fuente a ver como se porta...

Encontre una resis de alambre de 1,5k y se la coloque entre ambas ramas como carga y estabiliza la salida... 

me queda ver el tema del soft start porque un par de veces no quizo arrancar


----------



## toronjiushhh

Bueno... funciona hasta el momento... 

Resulto ser que mi fuente es una ATX encubierta... tenia un cable de ON/OFF soldado...

Resumiendo las reformas que hice hasta ahora:

- Se desmantelaron por completo de las salidas de +5v +12v -5v -12v
- Se quito el diodo de +12v y -12v
- Se colocaron en un disipador los diodos "nuevos" de +12v y -12v
- Se coloco una resistencia de 100Ω 1W entre la salida del diodo de +5v y masa
- Se cablearon los diodos hasta el toroide original, usando los bobinados de +5v (uno para +12v y el otro para -12v... quedando el ultimo en sentido contrario). En la bobina original de +12v se coloco un diodo rápido y un capacitor para accionar el ventilador, quedando este variable segun la corriente que circule por el toroide
- Se coloco un puente entre la salida del diodo nuevo de +12v hasta el punto central del diodo original
- Se aislo el pin 1 del TL494 y se le coloco una resistencia de 10k y un preset de 5kΩ a la linea de 12v
- Se coloco un capcacitor de 47µF entre los pin 4 y pin 14 del TL494 para usar la función Soft-Start
- Se coloco una resistencia de 1,5kΩ entre +12v y -12v 
- Se esta filtrando POR EL MOMENTO con 330µF 200V

Con todas estas reformas se procedió a probar, conectándole una carga de 1A en cada rama durante 15 minutos. Como resultado tengo que la fuente demora unos 5 segundos en prender y unos 5 segundos mas en estabilizarse en carga (1A en ambas ramas) y solo 3 segundos en vació. 
El ventilador acompaña la carga... quedando alimentado con unos 5,8V en vació y 9,5V cuando la fuente entrega 1A.
En el tema de la regulación de voltaje, la fuente fue variando de 22,1V a 22,4V en el transcurso de 15 minutos. En vació oscila entre 22,4V y 22,6V.
Sin la resistencia de 1,5KΩ y con la fuente en vació el ventilador no llega a girar.

Ahora bien, cuan necesarias son las bobinas verticales? puedo poner un capacitor antes y otro después para hacer un filtro CLC? es normal que los transistores principales calienten aun sin carga? 

Un detalle que surgió a ultimo momento es que si coloco carga únicamente en la rama -12V esta me entrega solo 16V y con un ripple altísimo (tanto que se puede ver en el foco que uso de carga). Haciendo la misma prueba en la rama +12V no hay ningun problema.

Estas son las novedades y dudas del momento.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No aprovechaste a poner alguno de los bobinados extra de los ±5 V en serie con los 12 V ?


----------



## toronjiushhh

no me anime por miedo a ca*arla!

Es la primera ves que meto tanta mano en una fuente de pc sin que explote... ahora me animo a reparar mi bebe de 600w que quedo tirada en casa de mi vieja 

Estaba mirando que mas le puedo sacar a la placa de la fuente y veo que tengo un toroide pequeño, una bobina vertical, 2 capacitores y 2 resistencias... todo apuntando a un único terminal que dice +5SB.

Lo otro que me llama la atención es una bobinita de lectura de corriente (una espira en serie con el primario principal y varias espiras con referencia a masa en el lado de baja tensión... sera la protección por sobrecorriente?? se podra modificar??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Toda la fuente está diseñada para esa potencia , núcleo+transistores . . . .


----------



## yosimiro

toronjiushhh dijo:


> no me anime por miedo a ca*arla!
> 
> Es la primera ves que meto tanta mano en una fuente de pc sin que explote... ahora me animo a reparar mi bebe de 600w que quedo tirada en casa de mi vieja
> 
> Estaba mirando que mas le puedo sacar a la placa de la fuente y veo que tengo un toroide pequeño, una bobina vertical, 2 capacitores y 2 resistencias... todo apuntando a un único terminal que dice +5SB.
> 
> Lo otro que me llama la atención es una bobinita de lectura de corriente (una espira en serie con el primario principal y varias espiras con referencia a masa en el lado de baja tensión... sera la protección por sobrecorriente?? se podra modificar??




Es *5VSB*.
Es lo que permite a la PC bootear desde un dispositivo USB(Windows Live o Linux portable, etc.)

Si mal no recuerdo, se necesitan 2 amperes de la fuente en esa tensión, para que el PC pueda bootear desde el dispositivo.


----------



## toronjiushhh

p p p dijo:


> Es *5VSB*.
> Es lo que permite a la PC bootear desde un dispositivo USB(Windows Live o Linux portable, etc.)
> 
> Si mal no recuerdo, se necesitan 2 amperes de la fuente en esa tensión, para que el PC pueda bootear desde el dispositivo.



Los 5vSB en la pc sirven para activar la circuiteria de StandBy de la placa madre... algunas placas dejan con 5v permanentes un par de USB o el teclado... 

En mi caso, esta fuente va a estar bastante lejos de la pc


----------



## DOSMETROS

El tema es que si no levantás un poco el número de espiras va a ser dificil sostener los 22 V , y cómo las espiras en paralelo de los bobinados de 5 V se accede desde afuera del transformador , es un pavada hacerlo


----------



## toronjiushhh

Llega hasta 27,5v a fondo... y chilla como gato que le pisaron la cola... 

Como puse mas arriba... 1A sin nervio  

Mañana me traigo una lampara mas grande para ponerle... pensaba en 5A por rama, aunque tengo que medir la salida del ventilador porque el capacitor es de 16v nomas

Ahora... vos decís que con una bobina de 5v le puedo bajar la rosca?? regularía mas tranquilo el 494??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , fijate en la primera página


----------



## toronjiushhh

Como hago para desoldar sin romper el plástico del transformador????


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si están soldados y enroscados en las patas metálicas  , no es dificil-imposible , ponele maña


----------



## toronjiushhh

Buenas! me paso lo peor de lo peor que le puede pasar a un técnico/entusiasta/adicto a la electrónica...

ME QUEDE SIN ESTAÑO 

Aparte, mientras tenia estaño, avance un poco con las modificaciones... hice la placa de filtrado (imagen adjunta  ) y seleccione los diodos de características similares (140V de Reverse RMS) y los acomode en un lindo disipador...



 






Ademas, desarme un transformador de otra fuente que en algún momento desarme y trate de hacerle la reforma poniendo UNA bobina de +5V en serie pero la fuente no arrancó... oscilaba en vació allá por los 17,5V y nada mas... sin nada de corriente y calentando los transistores de entrada...
Supongo que la bobina de +5V quedo en fase inversa o bien el primario del transformador que use (no es el de la fuente) es distinto.
Cuando compre nuevamente estaño voy a volver al transformador original para comprobar que no se joROBÓ nada (arreglare en caso que sea necesario). Una ves que este todo ok de nuevo modifico el transformador original de la fuente.



 



Volveré con mas novedades!!


----------



## yosimiro

toronjiushhh dijo:


> Buenas! me paso lo peor de lo peor que le puede pasar a un técnico/entusiasta/adicto a la electrónica...
> 
> ME QUEDE SIN ESTAÑO
> 
> Aparte, mientras tenia estaño, avance un poco con las modificaciones... hice la placa de filtrado y seleccione los diodos de características similares (140V de Reverse RMS) y los acomode en un lindo disipador...
> 
> [url]http://dc95.4shared.com/img/z3quVOC7ce/14ba461a670/IMG_20150219_211613[/URL] [url]http://dc95.4shared.com/img/BuvrX57lce/14ba4627578/IMG_20150219_211631[/URL]
> [url]http://dc95.4shared.com/img/knoJcuaWba/14ba46213d0/IMG_20150219_211620[/URL]
> 
> Ademas, desarme un transformador de otra fuente que en algún momento desarme y trate de hacerle la reforma poniendo UNA bobina de +5V en serie pero la fuente no arrancó... oscilaba en vació allá por los 17,5V y nada mas... sin nada de corriente y calentando los transistores de entrada...
> Supongo que la bobina de +5V quedo en fase inversa o bien el primario del transformador que use (no es el de la fuente) es distinto.
> Cuando compre nuevamente estaño voy a volver al transformador original para comprobar que no se jodió nada (arreglare en caso que sea necesario). Una ves que este todo ok de nuevo modifico el transformador original de la fuente.
> 
> [url]http://dc95.4shared.com/img/FpHdSCO6ba/14ba462d720/IMG_20150219_211659[/URL] [url]http://dc95.4shared.com/img/8H-x_JDVce/14ba4632158/IMG_20150219_211706[/URL]
> 
> Volveré con mas novedades!!




Debieras saber, que las gotas de estaño que van cayendo, se pueden juntar, y reciclar. 
De hecho, yo solo uso el rollo (que tengo hace como 10 años), en ocasiones de urgencia.
para el resto uso estaño reciclado.

Que ¿cómo lo hago?, el lugar donde escurro el soldador, siempre es el mismo, en este caso, es la mitad de una carcaza de lectora de CD, que además uso para apoyar el sodador.


----------



## toronjiushhh

Buenas! les cuento las buenas nuevas... modifique el transformador para 44v+44v y me da bellos 65v en vació (chau capacitores de 50V)

Ahora me encuentro en una cruzada... en vació arranca siempre... con carga y sin el toroide ni capacitores arranca siempre (250mA y 1A)... con la placa filtro (toroide, capacitor y bobina vertical) y SIN carga a veces arranca... con la placa filtro y carga NO ARRANCA...

A la vista de esta situación me puse a buscar un poco para mejorar el asunto... 

Puse un capacitor de 1000µF 25v en la salida del diodo de +12v original...

Me puse a medir los pines del tl494... Una cosa que me llamo la atención es que en el pin 12 del 494 tengo 1,2v cuando no arranca y 2v cuando si arranca... Son correctos esos valores? o lo puedo alimentar desde la bobina de +12v? (cortando la pista original claro)


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si te da 65V en vacío , mejor manejate por debajo de 50V.

No te pasés de capacitores , seguramente con 1.000 uF ya estás , incluso es preferible 4 de 220 uF que no uno solo de 1.000

Y ponele un retardo a la conección de la carga con un relé


----------



## toronjiushhh

Tenia 470uF por rama nomas...

Toroide - capacitor - bobina vertical


----------



## toronjiushhh

Y VOLVIO A FUNCIONARRR   

(perdón la efusividad )

Arranca... en 5 seg entrega todo... hice la modificación de 44v+44v pero el rectificador y la placa de filtro están conectados al puente intermedio entregando 30,5v+30,5v...

Al cargar la fuente con 1A por rama, el voltaje cae a 28,9v...
Carga sin apagarse (o sea estando prendida) 6600µF...
Arranca con 1A de carga...
Arranca con 3300µF...

La prueba de usar la modificación 44+44 completa no me dio resultado o por lo menos solo arrancaba en vació (daba 65v en vació y me exploto los capacitores de 5v)

De acá en adelante me faltaría darle mas carga a la fuente... medir la bobina que uso para el ventilador que no se pase de 16v porque me quema el ventilador y quizá vuele el capacitor. También tendría que medir el devanado fino del toroide, que originalmente era para -12v, para ver que voltaje tiene segun la corriente y evaluar si me sirve para algo 

Ademas, tengo que dejar la fuente funcionando con carga durante 15 minutos o mas para controlar las temperaturas en funcionamiento.

Me vi obligado a sacar el LM393 que me generaba la señal de POWER_GOOD porque no me dejaba arrancar el 494 (lo reemplazé por un puente a masa).

Por lo pronto, me tengo que poner a hacer las placas del amplificador que vaya a conectarle a la fuentesita... tengo varios LM


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bien che !  

Asegurate que esos díodos dobles se aguenten esa tensión , si son los de los +5 V bajate el datasheet y mejor verificalo.

Podés tomarte de los 65V y los bajás a 30V desde la pata 1 del 494

Para estabilizar mejor la tensión , en vez de bajar solo con un divisor para la pata 1 , mejor primero bajás con un zener de unos 25 V y ahí conectás el preset a masa , o sea : +32 > ánodo diódo zener 25v > del cátodo al preset > masa.


----------



## toronjiushhh

Puedo poner un 317 en ves del zener????

Me paso que cuando tenia hecho la modificación de 44+44 de los 65v+65v en vació me dio 48v+48v con 200mA de carga... cuando toque el preset... lo lleve al mínimo con la fuente funcionando y lo menos que me dio fue 38v+38v con los mismos 200mA de carga. Con el preset al minimo no arrancó la fuente


----------



## DOSMETROS

No puede ser el 317 , fijate que lo que te digo se trató en el hilo.


----------



## toronjiushhh

Pruebas pruebas y mas pruebas... resulta que con mas de 200mA de carga desde cero no quiere arrancar a veces...

Con unos módicos 2A por rama durante una hora y con el ventilador a 12v... los aluminios no pasan los 40º (calientes pero sin molestar al tacto).

Estoy viendo de hacerle la placa de delay para conectar la carga.. uno simple con un capacitor  , una resistencia, un transistor y 2 relays.

El voltaje final sobre ambas ramas varia poco... de 56,2v a 55,8v con 2A de carga...

Hasta el momento MAS QUE FELIZ!


----------



## toronjiushhh

Volví... me surgen 2 super preguntazas!

- Puede ser que en vació la fuente me de mas de 95v entre ambas ramas y con carga (200mA) baja a 56v... sera error de lectura del tester o enque le erro yo??

- Puedo yo aplicar la idea de trafos enfrentados?¿ (para las válvulas vío...)


----------



## shevchenko

Tiene la resistencia de carga esa salida? a veces sin esa resistencia hace esas cosas! tiene que RE-calcularla y de al menos 2 watts si no es que se queda media chica...


----------



## toronjiushhh

toronjiushhh dijo:


> Volví... me surgen 2 super preguntazas!
> 
> - Puede ser que en vació la fuente me de mas de 95v entre ambas ramas y con carga (200mA) baja a 56v... sera error de lectura del tester o en que le erro yo??
> 
> - Puedo yo aplicar la idea de trafos enfrentados?¿ (para las válvulas vío...)



Bueno... ya corregí el temita de la regulación en vació... el problema era que estaba regulando la fuente desde la rama de 12v y no desde la rama modificada... por eso había tanta diferencia y fluctuaciones (aparte de que hacia un ruido horripilante en el 3875... ahora esta todo mucho mas silencioso aunque creo que es necesario levantar la tierra en la primer etapa (supongo que uno de los 2 capacitores de 3.3n 2KV que están después del primer filtro tiene fugas y se realimenta por el chasis de la fuente... ya veremos!)

Igualmente sigo con la idea de ponerle un trafo enfrentado para ver si logro sacar algun voltaje interesante para un valvuloso.

Por lo pronto, tengo la fuente trabajando a 32v+32v con un consumo medio de 2A, alimentando un LM3875 (GainClone Non-Inverting).

De momento no calienta nada. Así que ahora mismo le voy a poner a funcionar una hora escuchando música a ver como se porta la fuente con el tema temperatura!

Saludos y seguiré informando


----------



## toronjiushhh

Buenas! volví!

Les dejo unas imágenes... el esquema del regulador y de como avanza mi proyecto!

 cuando tenga casa el ampli va para la seccion correspondiente


----------



## xidomen

Hola molesto de nuevo,tengo una pregunta:como hago para regular los 44+44 de mi fuente modificada la cual tiene al integrado sg6105 , el pin 17 en donde regula ya ise un arreglo con resistencias desde los 44v y m da 2.5v que es lo que debe tener ese pin, claro esta desconectando le vref original. la fuente no arranca con esto que es lo que puedo hacer para regularla


----------



## shevchenko

Este hilo habla mas que nada del legendario tl494 y sus clones, muchos ics tal vez el tuyo NO LO SE suelen sensar varios voltajes, asi que para regular al voltaje que tu deseas, tal vez otro de los voltajes se dispara muy alto o baja mucho, y el IC se apaga! 

Repiro, TAL VEZ jeje

Saludos!


----------



## Tachenk

El tema con este integrado esta contestado en el post con esquema incluido.


----------



## J2C

Xidomen


			
				xidomen dijo:
			
		

> Hola compañero disculpa la molestia!
> Solicito su ayuda: para modificar una fuente con integrado sg6105 que puedo hacer para regular. En el post de modificacion de fuente usted subio un archivo de las modfificaciones ya las ise y lo unico que sale mal es al momento de desconectar la regulación original y poner la modificada la fuente se protege y no enciende que pueso hacer


 
En el tema de modificar fuentes debes tomar ciertas precauciones desde el principio:

- Asegurate que la fuente *funcione perfectamente* antes de comenzar.

- _*Busca en la web*_ toda la información como datasheet's de los integrados que utiliza.

- Busca el esquema electrónico de dicha fuente ó en su defecto levantalo tu mismo *sin errores* y con los valores que posee esa fuente que funcionaba.

- Si has leído comentarios en este Foro ó en otros analízalos con la información que has recopilado de esquemas y datasheet's, incluido el esquema sugerido por el fabricante del circuito integrado que no siempre es el mismo de la aplicación. 

- Realiza el nuevo esquema según tu necesidad de modificación en papel ó en algún programa de diseño electrónico por computadora de manera tal que sea legible para otra persona si tienes problemas y los consultas en un Foro.

- Energiza la fuente por primera vez con una lámpara serie de seguridad para evitar cortocircuitos debidos a errores de montaje.

- *En el 99.999% de los casos el mal funcionamiento de proyectos de este tipo se debe a errores cometidos por quien los quiere realizar apresuradamente ó por malas soldaduras ó por defectos propios de componentes agregados*.




No envíes MP's (Mensajes Privados) desesperadamente (la desesperación es mala por que provoca errores peores a los deseados) si las cosas no te funcionan como esperabas, recuerda que solo tu tienes delante de tus narices (y la estas mirando con tus dos ojitos) a la placa con problemas.
El resto de los foristas, como tu mismo, tienen sus actividades propias para poder subsistir y tal vez no tengan tiempo para analizar tus problemas, cuando colaboramos lo haces de propia voluntad y por que tenemos tiempo disponible en ese momento.

Realiza siempre tus consultas en el thread ya que así siempre estarán disponibles para el resto de los foristas a pesar que hayan pasado 5 (cinco) años como el caso que dices.


Mi respuesta en ese post *#187* fue a una pregunta puntual, pero desconozco como continuo esa modificación.


 No olvides nunca que quien tiene el problema eres tu y dicho problema esta en la plaqueta que tienes sobre la mesa delante tuyo, cuando preguntes algo en un foro debes dar tu toda la información. No existen las soluciones mágicas  !!!!.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## xidomen

Hola d*e* nuevo.
*M*i fuente si esta andando con las modificaciones y todo *,* las modificaciones que subiste en un pdf ya estan realizadas pero como te comento el unico problema es que al querer regular desde el pin 17 es cuando la fuente intenta arrancar pero se protege.

*Y*a  *h*i*c*e un pcb antes probado con limewire como comentas para la regulación, he usado 2 tl431 como menciona dos metros y todo bien me da los 2.5 volts para la pata 17  *,* pero al conectar la original y conectar la regulada de los 44v es cuando se protege*.*

*T*ambien note que una vez que arrancó se volo un condensador de la rama de -12v  *,* ya lo sustitui por uno *_*de mayo*r* voltaje. Y disculpa tantas molestias yo se que cada uno de ustedes no gana nada hablando de dinero por asi decirlo estando en el foro.


----------



## J2C

Xidomen

Como diría nuestro *amigo Jack*, vayamos por partes:



xidomen dijo:


> Hola d nuevo.
> mi fuente si esta andando con las modificaciones y todo las modificaciones que subiste en un pdf ya estan realizadas ......


Anda o no anda?, that's the question !!!!.
Si primero te aseguraste que la fuente andaba normalmente antes de modificiarla, lamentablemente es un error que te ha ocurrido durante la modificación. 
Y por lo tanto *necesitamos un esquema electrónico de todo el área de conexión del SG6105 de como lo has modificado y que valores has usado*.

Para tu conocimiento te adjunto los link's a la Datasheet del *SG6105* y a una aplicación del mismo en una *ATX de 300W*, aclaro que ambos son documentos en pdf de *System General Corp*. 






xidomen dijo:


> .... ya ise un pcb antes probado con limewire como comentas para la regulación .....


El LiveWire es un simulador pero tampoco es 100% confiable, debes ser consciente de eso.






xidomen dijo:


> .... he usado 2 tl431 como menciona dos metros y todo bien me da los 2.5 volts para la pata 17 pero al conectar la original y conectar la regulada de los 44v es cuando se protege ....


Perdona que insista, pero quien tiene la plaqueta delante de sus narices (y por lo tanto delante de sus ojitos) eres tu, nosotros no vemos que has conectado ni como lo has conectado hasta que *no subas un esquema electrónico* y alternativamente algunas fotos *bien enfocadas y MUY claras*  !!!.






xidomen dijo:


> .... tambien note que una vez que arrancó se volo un condensador de la rama de -12v ya lo sustitui por unode mayoy voltaje ....


Si te ha pasado algo así, posiblemente la fuente este entregando mucha mas tensión que la prevista. Si ó SI se necesita un esquema para poder guiarte mínimamente. 




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## xidomen

si anda solo que al conectar la regulacion es cuando no enciende, si le vuelvo a poner la original va todo bien, la regulacion esta hecha con el diagrama que muestras dosmetros adjunto el diagrama 
las modificaciones estan basadas en el pdf que adjunto 
todo anda asta que sustituyo la regulacion original por la modificada cabe mencionar que tiene los 2.5v que deben ser


----------



## J2C

Xidomen

El esquema de DosMetros es para un TL494 !!!!!!.


Y tu fuente posee el SG6105 que es similar en la parte de regulación pero tiene integradas otras funciones internamente que no las posee el TL494.


Si has usado eso* es como mezclar Papas con Manzanas, son parecidas pero no son lo mismo !!!!!!*.



Ahora yo para poder continuar ayudándote, te pregunto *si has leído la datasheet del SG6105 y si has levantado el esquema electrónico de la fuente que tienes delante tuyo*. Si alguno de estos pedidos mios no los tienes, no puedo seguir ayudándote por que para ti *las manzanas y las papas son iguales pero para mi son dos cosas totalmente distintas*.


Si solo leíste la datasheet te pido que me digas cuales son las diferencias entre el TL494 y SG6105.




Saludos, Juanka.-

P.D.: Xiomen no olvides que tu es quien tiene la fuente delante, si la tuviese yo que la pueda tocar en una hora a lo sumo la había preparado de acuerdo a mi proyecto, pero mientras este delante tuyo nadie podrá darte la respuesta mágica cuando no haces lo que te pide quien te presta ayuda.-


----------



## xidomen

Es similar ya que se deben obtener 2.5 volts para la regulación solo que en el tl494 es en diferente pata que el otro integrado.
las diferencias que encuentro son las siguientes: el sg6105 incorpora protecciones por alto y bajo voltaje en los 12, 5 & 3.3 volts. No se le puede variar la frecuencia ya que el integrado la va ajustando internamente tambien cuenta con protecciones para los voltajes negativos. El tl494 no tiene esas protecciones por eso mas fácil modificar esas fuentes.... eso tengo entendido que son las principales diferencias. Y disculpa las molestias de verdd si supiera todo lo refernte a este tipo de modificaciones no estubiera pidiendo ayuda. Otra pregunta tu que le arias para hecharla andar ya modificada



adjunto una foto donde se ve el puente entre la pata 20(Vcc) y la pata 3 (5v), no se ve en la foto pero ise un divisor resistivo de los 5v de la pata 20 a tierra para obtener 3.3v y asi conectarlo al pin 2 que es donde se ve el cable amarillo.
en la otra foto se ve el rectificado que uso el cual tiene filtrado con el toroide y bobinas que indica dosmetros, se ve una tercera plca conectada esta es del amplificador que voy a alimentar esta conectada porque la tarjeta de rectificacion no tiene condensadores, la placa del amplificador no tiene el circuito integrado conectado.


----------



## shevchenko

Bueno la pregunta no es para mi PERO asi soy, echala a andar, identifica las "patas" de las protecciones y fijate si poniéndolas a GND (o a masa se desactivan, busca en su datasheet algún ejemplo o si simplemente no las conectan a nada cosa que no creo, lo que estarías haciendo es desactivar dichas protecciones y comenzar a jugar con fuego... Literalmente jeje) Deja al menos UNA protección si eso funciona.... juega solo sobre esa protección, aca vale mas prueba, análisis y error.


----------



## J2C

Xidomen



xidomen dijo:


> ...... Otra pregunta tu que le arias para hecharla andar ya modificada ......


Yo primero hubiese buscado la datasheet del integrado y la del TL494 para compararlas y tener *BIEN CLARO las diferencias*.
Luego buscaría en la web el esquema electrónico de la fuente que tengo en mi mesa de trabajo para modificar, sino lo encuentro no me quedaría otra que levantarlo con papel y lápiz *verificado hasta cansarme para estar seguro que es correcto*, también realizaría mediciones de tensión con un tester/multímetro y las colocaría en el esquema electrónico.

Después de esto la modificación seria mucho mas sencilla. Es cierto es muy trabajoso realizar el esquema y lleva *demasiado tiempo* pero creo que seria *mucho menos tiempo* que el que llevas probando y preguntando en el foro.
Ya en el proceso de modificación quitaría todos los componentes (identificándolos según el PCB para poder volver a rearmarla como era originalmente si así lo deseo) que no utilizaría en mi proyecto terminado para tener comodidad al realizar los cambios y mediciones cuando algo no funcionase según mis pretensiones.






xidomen dijo:


> Es *similar* ya que se deben obtener 2.5 volts para la regulación solo que en el tl494 es en diferente pata que el otro integrado.
> *las diferencias* que encuentro son las siguientes: el sg6105 incorpora protecciones por alto y bajo voltaje en los 12, 5 & 3.3 volts. No se le puede variar la frecuencia ya que el integrado la va ajustando internamente tambien cuenta con protecciones para los voltajes negativos. El tl494 no tiene esas protecciones por eso mas fácil modificar esas fuentes.... eso tengo entendido que son las principales diferencias .....


Similar no significa igual y por lo tanto la modificación no es la misma.
Las diferencias aparte de ser esas *es que están interconectadas internamente* y ya debemos olvidarnos de usar la modificación del TL494 directamente, sino que deberemos prestar atención a ellas de otra manera.






xidomen dijo:


> .... adjunto una foto donde se ve el puente entre la pata 20(Vcc) y la pata 3 (5v), no se ve en la foto pero ise un divisor resistivo de los 5v de la pata 20 a tierra para obtener 3.3v y asi conectarlo al pin 2 que es donde se ve el cable amarillo.
> en la otra foto se ve el rectificado que uso el cual tiene filtrado con el toroide y bobinas que indica dosmetros, se ve una tercera plca conectada esta es del amplificador que voy a alimentar esta conectada porque la tarjeta de rectificacion no tiene condensadores, la placa del amplificador no tiene el circuito integrado conectado.


La segunda foto no es lo suficientemente clara ni cercana a los componentes, se notan 3 ó 4 electrolíticos raros pero seria mejor una foto mas cercana y con mucha mas iluminación que puedes tomarla llevando la plaqueta adonde la ilumine el sol así quedaría con muy buena luz natural.
Tu en algún post anterior has dicho que un electrolítico exploto y eso me indica que continúan conectadas las tensiones originales al transformador principal pero con tensiones nuevas acordes a la modificación que realizaste. No debe hacerse de esa manera.




Resumiendo, la fuente se te protege al probarla con la modificación que realizas por que se activa alguna de las 5 ó 6 protecciones que posee el SG6105.

Solo estas modificando el circuito de referencia de tensión ya que has tomado del foro respuestas de algunos de nosotros a preguntas especificas de otros foristas que desconocemos si han concluido exitosamente su proyecto.

Para poder continuar y ver como engañar a las protecciones deberás realizar el esquema electrónico de esa fuente con papel y lápiz y subirlo al foro.

Cualquier otro método de prueba y error podrá ser muy desastroso o como lo que te esta sucediendo de dar vueltas y no avanzar nada. 


 Solo depende de ti  !!!.





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## xidomen

Hola shevchenko gracias por responder pues sucede que si desconecto cualquiera d las protecciones que quiero modifica se apaga desafortunadamente son necesarios los voltajes de las protecciones.

Continuo j2c el diagrama ya lo tengo asi como mencionas y con esos consejos que me das dibujo las modificaciones,los pines que toco son el pin 2(3.3v) el 3(5v) el 7(12v) y el 17(2.5v). Si entiendo que no son iguales,lo que tome del post del 494 solo fue lo de obtener loa 2.5v de regulacion lo demas lo estoy modificando conforme al diagrama del sg6105.
disculpa por la mala calidad de la foto pero tube que bajarle la resolución para poder subirla, la primera placa de la izquierda esla fuente la de enmedio es la rectificación y latercera es el amplificador sin el integrado conectado.
los voltajes modificados no estan conectadas a la placa estan aisaladas con islas con menciono dos metros,el condensador explotado fue de los menos 12volts los de las ramas positivas estan intactas


----------



## DOSMETROS

Estás cargando las salidas de la fuente para que la tensión no se vaya al caño ?


----------



## xidomen

Si esta cargada la tensiom de 5volts y la de 12v con resistencia de 100 & 150 ohm respectivamente


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y las de ± 44 ? 

Probá la reforma cargando la fuente entre  ± 44 con una lámpara de filamentos de 40 o 60 Watts


----------



## shevchenko

Otra cosa es que creo que, deberías obtener todos los voltajes de referencia para el integrado desde la salida que te interesa modificar y solo de esa, para que cuando cargues TU salida modificada el ic controle desde ahí, si tomas desde otra salida por ejemplo la de 5v esa salida se puede disparar muy alto cuando cargues TU salida modificada y se protegerá otra vez...  aunque veo que no estas TAN perdido solo te toco un bichito difícil  

Saludos.


----------



## xidomen

Las de 44 no las he cargado ya que no tengo ninguna lampara DC a ese voltaje.

Los voltajes de referencia los tomo del power good y el de 12v lo saco con un regulador 7812 alimentado desde la salida de 44v, los 2.5v los saco con tl431. No entendi sobre el viktaje de 5v


----------



## shevchenko

Pense que tomabas referencias desde los +5v del trafo mas grande, cuando haces la modificación los voltajes antiguos los tenes todos, incluso los negativos, y supuse que tomabas referencia desde ahí, lo cual no es conveniente, tendrias que tomar los 2.5 desde tu regulador de 12v, con un divisor resistivo y obtener los 2.5... ya que desconozco como funciona el tl431.... 

Tenes que usar una lampara comun de CA de filamento o bajo consumo tipo alógena sino los voltajes se disparan muy alto.... ademas te sirve de lampara testigo (para ver si aumenta o baja mucho, si parpadea etc etc)

Decime, no te queda algo de espacio en el transformador como para dejar todo como estaba andando bien, y hacer un bobinado mas?? sin desarmar ni tocar nada?? una vez pude hacer eso... obtuve +-20v sin regular y ahí comencé a hacer la regulación...


----------



## DOSMETROS

xidomen dijo:


> Las de 44 no las he cargado ya que no tengo ninguna lampara DC a ese voltaje.


 
 de extremo a extremo son 88V , le pones una lámpara de 110 V 













xidomen dijo:


> Los voltajes de referencia los tomo del power good y el de 12v lo saco con un regulador 7812 alimentado desde la salida de *44*v,


 
LM7812C - ABSOLUTE MAXIMUM RATINGS - Input Voltage (V O = 12V) *35*V


----------



## xidomen

shevchenko: la referencia es desde los 44v para que me regule de esa tension ya he desconectado la de los 5v,el divisor resistivo como tu dices no lo puedo tomar de donde dices porque el voltaje no varia es decir si hay una caida de tencion en los 44v el regulador siempre tendra 12v. Pense que para cargar era necesaria una lampara DC que ignorancia jaja. Y no ya no hay espacio para otro bobinado el trafo esta al tope.

Dosmetros: disculpa mi ignorancia no sabia que se podia con focos comunes ... y del voltaje del regulador lo tenia en cuenta solo lo conectaba poco tiempo para no quemarlo



Dosmetros otra pregunta, cuando cargo la fuente con las lamparas debo tomar drl voltajr final la regulación o del voltaje que se tiene sin carga hablando de la rama de los 44v


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hacé la prueba de cargar los ±44 con la lámpara , y si anda , dejala y probá con el circuito regulador de TL431's


----------



## xidomen

Eso are entonces gracias pot la ayuda 



La lampara la pongo en las salidas del trafo modificado(AC) o en la placa de rectificado(DC)?


----------



## shevchenko

Ya en la parte rectificada y filtrada (DC)


----------



## xidomen

Gracias entonces are las pruebas y veo si vivo o muero


----------



## toronjiushhh

xidomen dijo:


> Las de 44 no las he cargado ya que no tengo ninguna lampara DC a ese voltaje.
> 
> Los voltajes de referencia los tomo del power good y el de 12v lo saco con un regulador 7812 alimentado desde la salida de 44v, los 2.5v los saco con tl431. No entendi sobre el viktaje de 5v



la forma mas practica y barata de cargar las lineas de ±44V es con 4 lamparas de 21w/5w de 24V (se usan en camiones) poniendo 2 en serie entre la salida de +44v y masa... igual para la salida de -44v... si usas los 2 filamentos de la lampara estarias cargando la fuente con 1A por rama... mas que suficiente para entibiar los disipadores


----------



## xidomen

Gracias toronjiushhh, Afortunadamente ya las pude cargar con la lampara dicroica y la fuente funciona!!! Solo le caen 2 volts por rama que con la regulación se arregla! ... estoy *POR *terminar mi proyecto un amplificador de 100w con tda7293.

Dosmetros una ultima pregunta*, ¿* puedo conectar un amplificador que consume 4A a 12v a la rama de 12v y a la ves conectar el amplificador de 100w a la rama modificada sin tener problemas con la potencia?..
Mi fuente es de 450w y tiene 16A en los 12v


----------



## DOSMETROS

Creo que no deberías tener problemas con la potencia.

O sea que la fuente se te iba de viaje por no tener carga , ¿ no ?


----------



## xidomen

Gracias por responder, entonces los dos amplis conectados no tienen problema  ,no habriia forma de volcer a rectificar los 12v para tener +-24 para un tda2050? Claro quitando el de los 12v..
 Oh si literalmente jeje aunque creo que ahora m faltará potencia


----------



## DOSMETROS

Rectificando de nuevo desde el transformador para + y - 12V , obtenés algo de ±22V no regulados.

Lo de cargarlo con la lámpara era para hacerte ver que la fuente necesita "algo" de carga , no es necesario dejar las lámparas , podés poner resistencias ,  quizás 1k en los 44 V , andá probando


----------



## toronjiushhh

Yo para estabilizar mi fuente puse una resistencia de 100ohm 1w en una de las ramas de +5v despues de el diodo rapido


----------



## xidomen

si es lo que necesito ese voltaje es perfecto cres que alla problema con la potencia?
entonces aun asi ya regulado y el ampli conectado a la rama de +-44 necesito las resistencias conectadas para estabilizar?

lo de la resistencia de 100ohm ya la conecte desde antes de empesar a moificar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Todas las tensiones reguladas deben tener una resistencia de carga , sinó se pasan de largo y corta por protección de alto , probá ponerle 1k a ambas ramas de 44 V , sinó tenes que bajar a  470 Ohms.


----------



## toronjiushhh

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Todas las tensiones reguladas deben tener una resistencia de carga , sinó se pasan de largo y corta por protección de alto , probá ponerle 1k a ambas ramas de 44 V , sinó tenes que bajar a  470 Ohms.



DOSME no le hacen falta las resistencias de carga... el TDA7293 tiene una corriente de reposo de 50mA a 100mA... 
Cuando le ponemos una resistencia de 1kΩ estamos cargando la fuente con un consumo de 44mA...

Lo que no entendi es el asunto del segundo amplificador  

Que le va? Para que?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Digo lo de las resistencias , porque la fuente debe andar sola para poder calibrarla. Se perderían en total solo 4 W de un total de 450 W.


----------



## toronjiushhh

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Digo lo de las resistencias , porque la fuente debe andar sola para poder calibrarla. Se perderían en total solo 4 W de un total de 450 W.



Entiendo perfecto... yo en mi caso con los 2 3886 (50mA a 85mA cada uno en reposo) y el 317 (para los reles, con un consumo de 250mA) no necesite poner ninguna resistencia mas que puse en la salida ORIGINAL de la fuente +5V.

En general se mantiene estable el voltaje y en los picos de consumo trepa entre 200mV y 500mV...


----------



## xidomen

Gracias por orientarme y a comprar las resistencias para poder calibrar mi fuente   por cierto a que potencia las resistencias

Y amigo lo del otro amplificador lo quiero alimentar con la reforma de ±22 volbiendo a rectificar los 12v de la fuente,ademas de los 44v para asi tener dos fuentes en una


----------



## DOSMETROS

P = V² / R 

Se pone de tres o cuatro veces mas


----------



## xidomen

Seria aproximadamente de 5w?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , pero primero probá con 1/4 watt unos segundos a ver si enciende y regula bien , podes probar con 1k5 y 2k2 , nomás para ver si arranca bien manteniendo los +-44


----------



## xidomen

Bueno entonces hoy are todas las pruebas asta hacerla arrancar con regulación y todo. Y mañana les cuento como me fue gracias por ayudar


----------



## xidomen

Hola soy yo de vuelta
ya ise todas las pruebas ya puse la regulación y todo ok... pero cuando la conecte arranco bien y tenia los +-44 estables pero en la rama de los 12v y en la de 5v explotaron los condensadores de 2200uf ... mi pregunta es que si le puedo quitar los condensadores y omitirlos ? Ya no pienso conectar nada a ninguna d las ramas


----------



## DOSMETROS

Jajajaja , se pasaron  de rosca , yo conservaría los +-12 para un pré 

Soldale provisorio capacitores de 25 V y volve a medir .

Los 12 V también sirven para ventiladores.


----------



## xidomen

Jaja murieron en el intento... los +-12 originales verdd? 
 Tengo unos de repuesto enseguida los conecto!
De hecho tengl una fuente regula de asta 3A y la voy a conectar mejor a los 12v para 2 pre y otras cositas que asen un total de 2A


----------



## xidomen

Tengo un problema ahora la fuente no enciende a la primera si no como asta la cyarta o quinta vez que intnto arrancarla ... y el voltaje de los 12v originales llega hasta 22v cosa que me alarma pues creo que por eso la fuente no arranca a la primera como antes... porque pasa esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tiene las resistencias de carga de +12 +5 -12 -5 ? Creo que son de 100 Ohms


----------



## xidomen

Sii estan conectadas, la de los 12v es de 100ohm la de los 5v es de 10ohm y la de los 3.3 es de 15ohm. Aunque calientan demasiado


----------



## DOSMETROS

Puede ser que al tomar la referencia de los +-44 esas tensiones se te hayan subido , les pusiste capacitor de mas voltaje para medirlas ?


----------



## xidomen

Si ya los puse , pero por el momento los dejare asi,la unica que se mantiene estable es la de 3.3v la de 5v solo su e a 7v. Pero en si porque ni enciende a la primera?


----------



## DOSMETROS

De cuanto dejaste las resistencias de carga de los +-44 V ?


----------



## xidomen

Quedaron en 1.2k a 5w...
ahora noto que debajo del rectificador de los 12v ay una pequeña chispa cuando esta algo de tiempo encendida


----------



## redmosft

Buenas ! Soy nuevo en el foro y queria preguntarles algo  bueno para empezar les digo lo que ise,tengo una fuente de 360w a la que le ise la modificación de los 44voltios simétricos,funciona bien ya esta regulada y todo pero a veces no prende al primer intento cuando tiene carga, el detalle es que no le puse la resistencia de la etapa de rectificado antes de los condensadores,tengo en cuenta que son necesarias pero lo que dudo es que al calcular su potencia como se explica en los primeros comentarios, pues obtengo que esa resistencia debe ser de 24w creo que es algo alta no? 
Lo que ise para calcularla fue lo siguiente:   w=IxIxR (formula que se comento en el post)
W=4.09^2(1.47)= 24w 
el 4.09 lo saque de dividir los 360w entre los 88v de la rama modificada
¿Estoy mal en mis calculos o esa debe ser la potencia?


----------



## toronjiushhh

xidomen dijo:


> Quedaron en 1.2k a 5w...
> ahora noto que debajo del rectificador de los 12v ay una pequeña chispa cuando esta algo de tiempo encendida


----------



## xidomen

Pues ya vi cual era el problema ! Sucedia que tenia una poca de pasta para soldar y por eso veian pequeñas chispitas debajo de la placa


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cambaría *urgente* de pasta de soldar


----------



## shevchenko

redmosft dijo:


> .... a veces no prende al primer intento cuando tiene carga, el detalle es que no le puse la resistencia de la etapa de rectificado antes de los condensadores



Con 3 o 5 watts te sirve, ella solo genera un poco de carga para que no se dispare el voltaje durante el arranque, si podes soldala sin acortarle las patas asi queda bien lejos del pcb y componentes ya que genera calor.
Los capacitores de filtrado que necesitas tienen que ser de 1000µf..... 2000µ ya es mucho, y puede ser que esos caps al comienzo se vean como un "cortocircuito aparente" si son de un valor muy grande, de que valor estas usando? recuerda que es mejor incluso usar varios en paralelo de menor valor.


Saludos!


----------



## xidomen

Jaja voy a tirar la que tenia anteriormente


----------



## redmosft

Que alivio que no tenga que comprar las de 20 what*t*s voy a comprar las 5 what*t*s y las soldare como mencionas  
y los capacitores son de 4700uf /50v Dosmetros menciona que deben ser 5600uf pero yo le puse los que tengo, la resistencia antes de ellos es para que no los tome como corto entonces supongo que no importa la capacidad


----------



## shevchenko

La resistencia, si va en paralelo al capacitor es para que el voltaje no suba peligrosamente y mantiene estable la carga de los capacitores, al PWM también le sirve que este estable asi el censo es mas correcto y no se protege... con 1000uf filtras unos 10A en una fuente switching... 
Creo que para manejar esas capacidades a voltajes tan altos, vas a tener que si o si poner el soft-start (arranque suave) pero para mi es mucho aunque te pueda servir, 2000uf mas que suficiente!
Otra cosa es que los capacitores de gran capacidad sufren mas... por eso se aconseja poner algunos pequeños en paralelo.... por ejemplo 2 de 1000uf en paralelo... 

Según TU cuenta 360/88= 4.0A con 1000uf filtras 4 amperios sin dramas! como es para audio 2000uf también esta bien incluso mejor creo....


----------



## redmosft

Yo me referia a la resistencia que se ve en el filtrado que propone dosmetros al principio del post, la que esta en serie al condensador esta despues del puente de diodos antes del toroide. La que mencionas es la que se pone para agregar una pequeña carga & que no se disipe el voltaje como dices tu ...
entonces si quito los 4700uf de filtrado pasa nada?



Amigo ¿no sabes la potencia de la que wsta en serie al toroide y al condensador?


----------



## shevchenko

En las modificaciones que yo hice nunca use esa resistencia en serie, ademas que debería ser grande y va a disipar mucha potencia.... No conviene mas el Arranque suave y omitir esa resistencia?


----------



## redmosft

Pues segun lei lo que dise dosmetros es que al poner ese capacitor se omiten algunas protecciones y que es mejor agregar la resistencia!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , esa resistencias serie irían en las AT que no tienen arranque suave y entonces los capacitores son "cortocircuitos". Incluso sería mejor achicar la capacidad y ver "ruido"


----------



## redmosft

Entonces en las atx no es necesaria?? 
Entonces le pondré capacitores de menor capacidad..
*Ah* t*e* refieres con ruido


----------



## xidomen

como se le pone el arranque suave con el sg6105?


----------



## shevchenko

https://www.fairchildsemi.com/datasheets/SG/SG6105A.pdf

pagina 5
dice pin 18

"18 SS 
Soft-start, settable through an external capacitor. T
he current source output at this pin is 8μA 
and the voltage is clamped at 2.5V"


Mire ejemplo de esquema de pagina 14! (figura 21)


----------



## xidomen

Si ya ño habia visto anteriormente, pero que debo hacer? Subir el valor del capacitor? O que debo cambiar


----------



## shevchenko

Fijate si lo tiene, si no lo tiene proba con alguno de 50v 10uF luego uno mas grande y anda cambiando hasta que veas un cambio favorable, estaría bueno que pongas fotos o (si lo tenes, su esquema) tal vez.... ya tiene el soft start... ¿?


----------



## xidomen

Tiene un condensador de poliester de .047uf (473) y nadamas. Un lado se conecta al pin 18 y el otro se conecta a tierra.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá                                1uF


----------



## xidomen

Con condensador electrolitico??

Haha y si es asi con que polaridad se conectaria


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate el datasheet que la pata 18 tiene +2,5 V


----------



## shevchenko

Negativo del cap, a Negativo (Gnd).


----------



## xidomen

Ya lo conecte pero la fuente no arranca,esmas no da señales de vida cuando tiene el condensador de 1uf. Al desconectarlo arranca bien sin carga


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá con 100nF y con 470nF


----------



## xidomen

Ya probé con los valores que me comentas y con infinidad de condensadores desde 10nf hasta 470 nf.. a partir de los 330nf ya no arranca, con valores mas bajos a ese si arranca pero no lo hace con carga, sera que debo bajar el valor del condensador??


----------



## shevchenko

Que raro... fíjese si no hay un circuito asociado a ese capacitor (digamos si las pistas llegan al capacitor y siguen a otra parte del circuito) la carga no tiene que sobrepasar la capacidad de la fuente, y si los capacitores de filtrado de la salida (donde conecta usted la carga) son de mucha capacidad, estos le suman un extra de esfuerzo para arrancar, saque cálculos de cuantos watts es la resistencia (su carga) y de cuantos amperes debería estar "exigiéndole" a dicha salida, si los caps de esa salida tienen mucha capacidad intente con unos de menor capacidad tipo 1000uf como mucho...


----------



## xidomen

Si es lo que me sorprendió ami, el capacitor solo va a tierra y al pin 18 no lleva nada a conectado a ellos. Pues lo unico malo en este caso serian los capacitores de filtrado pues son de gran capacidad y de carga es una resistencia de 1.2k a 5w, y tiene conectado un foco de 100w


----------



## davidseb

Hola Dosmetros una pregunta al modificar la fuente para sacarle 24v con 12 y -12 como podría usar el -5v de esta? es que  tengo un circuito regulador de intensidad pero funciona a 24v y -5v ( solo unos miliamperios) este circuito estaba pensado para usarse con dos atx en serie , pero es un engorre por cuestiones de espacio peso y las millones de protecciones que traen estas fuentes pienso hacer este step up https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fuente-amplificador-auto-pocos-componentes-16759/   se que necesitaría una atx que en la rama de 12v me entregara el doble de intensidad que necesito al final ya que al elevar a 24v la intensidad se va a la mitad o menos dependiendo de la calidad de la fuente .agradezco sugerencias y recomendaciones saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y por que no usas un cargador de celular para los 5 V ?

O le hacés 3 o 4 espiras al transformador de la fuente de PC , rectificás, filtras y 7805


----------



## maxee

Que lindo hilo... modifique una ATX siguiendo los pasos, le puse en serie los devanados secundarios, dos zener de Vcc de 15V a la pata 1 con pull down de 470ohm (5mA), y tengo unos lindos 32.5-0-32.5 para alimentar un TDA7294. Anda al pelo. Y muy lindo sonido este integrado, la primera vez que lo uso.
Peeero, tengo el inconveniente de que se protege, se apaga, si subo el volumen a mas de un 50% (todavía no pude ver cuanto se la vanca este TDA ) Estuve revisando la placa y no logro saber como realiza el censado de la potencia. revise y el integrado tiene otro amplificador de error a parte del que se esta usando, pero este esta anulado (puesto a masa)
Perdón si ya se hablo pero son muchas paginas
alguna solucion para esto o sera que la fuente ya da todo lo que puede y no se puede pedir mas?
Ah el transformador que estoy usando no es el original de esa fuente, sera por eso? tendrá menos vueltas en el primario?

EDIT: estube midiendo y con la fuente en marcha, tengo 0V en el pin4 (dead time) con la fuente protegida o apagada tengo unos 4V. Corte la pista y le deje la resistencia que tenia de pull down, y ahí esta el TDA en todo su esplendor! (que por cierto no es mucho)
Voy a buscar si puedo modificar la parte de protección, no quiero dejarla anulada, aunque es probable que así la deje. Es bastante complicado


----------



## shevchenko

Hace un calculo de cuanto consume tu ampli! podes comprobar con el tester en modo amperimetro (lo pones en SERIE ampli/fuente) para saber cuanto esta consumiendo, luego miras "la etiqueta" de la fuente para saber de cuantos watts es, ten en cuenta que son etiquetas mentirosas! si tiene un trafo ei33 podria dar 200 watts sin dañarse (sin proteccion!) si tiene uno mas pequeño ya lo dudo... 
tambien podes fijarte si no es que esta cayendo el voltaje demasiado cuando subis el volumen mas de 50%, pones el tester en modo voltimetro entre los extremos  +-35v y vas subiendo el volumen, si cae el voltaje y se apaga... tendrias que bajar (con el zener/resistencia que va a pata 1) a unos +-30V asi puede regular mejor hacia arriba... aunque es solo una idea que ami me funciono!! 
si se apaga cuando hay grabes fuertes, podes mejorar el filtrado, agregar otro capacitor electrolitico en paralelo a los que ya tenes, por ejemplo uno mas para cada rama de 2000uF c/u
Suerte y bien por usted de leer, intentar y LUEGO preguntar, siga leyendo que cuando termine el hilo va a tener una Maestría!

Saludos!


----------



## maxee

Caída en las ramas no hay, antes de poner los zener medí, (con una carguita para que no se dispare) y tenia mas de 50Vcc por rama (no recuerdo cuanto exactamente) pero margen para regular, le quede bastante.
En cuanto al consumo, solo puedo guiarme con el datasheet del integrado, ya que medir el consumo en audio con el tester en serie... no tendría una buena lectura. La hoja de datos dice que con ±31Vcc con carga de 6ohm entrega 70WRMS continuos. (yo lo tengo con  ±32.5Vcc con carga de 6ohm) calculo que si tiene una eficiencia del 60% estará consumiendo unos 100W.
El núcleo que yo le puse efectivamente es un EI33 (el que tenia originalmente también lo era). Osea que le queda bastante "chicha" a la fuente. Quizá estaba rota la parte de protección? y se protegía con menos de la potencia que deberia?


----------



## shevchenko

tiene Senso desde un inductor? (la protección) así en vez de anularla podes darle margen menos sensible...


----------



## maxee

Eso es lo que quiero! que la protección sea menos sensible.
Cuando dices "desde el inductor" te refieres a uno de los dos tranformadores chiquitos? no el de stand by si no al otro me imagino? después de comer voy a darle una muy buena ojeada a esa parte a ver si entiendo como funciona para modificarla. gracias!


----------



## shevchenko

Normalmente es un inductor vertical, con sus 2 patitas al pcb, pero un cable le da unas 3 vueltas y se conecta en 2 partes distantes a el, fijate si aqui  hay algun esquema que te sirva!  mañana saco unas fotos a una que tengo aqui con ese tipo de censo de corriente, le cambie los transistores 13007 por unos 13009  y le saque una vuelta  y media de cable a dicho inductor, obtuve 2A mas en los 27V!! para mi genial!


----------



## maxee

Ahí lo encontré... en el trafito del medio el que usa el TL494 para manejar los transistores del primario hay un devanado extra que usa para censar la potencia, censa la corriente de base. Aunque no es solo eso, hay un poco mas de circuiteria, la cuestión es que cuando sube la tensión en este devanado hace conducir un transistor y éste actúa sobre el dead time, probé bajando la R de pull down de la base de dicho transistor y la fuente arranco (previamente volví a unir la pista que había cortado para anular la protección) subí el volumen y todo bien, no se protegió. De 1.5K la baje a 1K. Probé después con 1.2K; 1.5K y no se protege mas, ni con 1k5 que es el valor que tenia originalmente. Así que no se. Ya estoy cerrando la carcasa de la fuente con el TDA adentro. El día que falle el ampli sabre si la protección esta andando. Gracias shevchenko.
Por sierto muy lindo sonido el TDA7294, suena fuerte


----------



## shevchenko

Excelente!! por nada disfrute su sonido!  si el cooler le hace algo de ruido, puede conectarlo entre los 3.3v (como negativo) y los 12v asi anda mas despacio, soplará menos así que si su fuente es de calentar no lo recomiendo! si es que aun tiene esos voltajes claro.... 

Saludos!

No se si es la corriente de base solamente (chinos locos) fíjese que hay un embobinado con mucho hilos y gruesos que están como puente (da unas pocas vueltas y sigue...) en la parte "hot" de la fuente, sirve para "reforzar" el disparo de los trs, en parte la potencia que usan los trs (colector/emisor), fíjese que ese bobinado esta prácticamente en serie con el primario del transformador Principal! 
Espero que la hora no me este castigando mucho...

Saludos otra vez!


----------



## DOSMETROS

De los tres transformadores el sensor es el mas chico


----------



## shevchenko

Bueno las fotos salieron feas pero algo se ve, dicho inductor tiene una patita a gnd, la otra a un divisor resistivo y de ahí a pata 2 del 494, simple, eficiente y fácil de usar a favor!


----------



## maxee

Es verdad estuve revisando nuevamente la placa y si, en ese trafito hay un devanado que esta en serie con el primario del trafo principal. Censa la corriente de colector.
Pero por que estuve revisando la placa de nuevo? se fue a las nubes la temperatura de los transistores del primario, llevándose uno de ellos al cajón, un capacitor en corto (el de base que usa para acelerar la conducción) y una R de base desvalorizada. 
Eso no es lo peor, reemplace todo y sigue sin funcionar.
El 494 creo que esta oscilando, al menos en las salidas tengo variación de voltaje midiendo con tester común del chino. De las salidas éstas va a unos transistores que también trabajan, hay variación de V en los colectores. y de ahi al trafito chico del medio, despues de ese trafo en la parte hot no hay señal de vida.
En este link hay una fuente que la parte de control es muy muy parecida a la mia, solo cambian algunos valores: http://danyk.cz/s_atx01a.png
Será que se pudo haber roto el tranformadorcito? alguna forma de medir si esta oscilando correctamente el 494 sin osciloscopio?


----------



## shevchenko

sin conectar la fuente a 220v, alimentas el tl494 con 12v externos y en una de sus salidas conectas una resistencia chica de unos 20 ohms y la conectas a un mosfet externo para ver si conmuta, podes (conectar un transformador o un flyback de tv  en su colector y pones su emisor a Gnd, alimentas con mismos 12v el pin libre que te quedo del flyback! si hay alto voltaje, oscila bien, probas cambiarlo a la otra salida.... tambien podes poner en la punta del tester un diodo "rapido" para ver si logra medir mejor! también podes agregar un pequeño cap de 1uF .... probar todo es dificil.... fijate que las resistencias del otro tr esten bien, tenes que cambiar siempre los 2 trs...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Transformadores *nunca* se rompen-queman.

Por milésima vez . . . siempre se cambian *ambos* transistores por nuevos , y medir TOOOODAS las resistencias (39 Ohms , 2,2 Ohms , etc etc) y díodos (1N4148 y otros)


----------



## maxee

Si si, cuando dije que cambie todo me refería a todo, incluso lo que andaba como el transistor de stand by, resistencias y diodos. Pero lo que no había cambiando eran los dos transistores a las salidas del TL, ambos tenían fugas ya esta reparada!
Lo que si quedo mas ruidosa que antes  Gracias de nuevo!

Edito: mas ruidosa y no entrega mucha corriente, con el TDA a un 10% cae la tensión a ±15V dependiendo del programa musical, a un 20, 30% comienza a haber una distosion asquerosa, se entrecorta.
Voltaje en la pata 1 y en la 4 no hay, no es que la fuente regula mas bajo. Si no que no puede entregar lo que entregaba antes 

Edito nuevamente: resistencias de base de transistores del primario de cualquier valor! no se por que le puse de 22ohm en vez de 2.2ohm. Creo que alcanzaba a prender por los capacitores en serie a dicha resistencia y el diodo. Que de echo por eso me di cuenta, sin el capacitor directamente no arrancaba, así que supuse que las resistencias eran grandes y probé con 4.7ohm que es el valor que tengo y anda al pelo ahora!
Dejo una duda, quedo con 4.7ohm en base y pregunto: con 2.2ohm es probable que calienten menos los transistores?


----------



## shevchenko

Puede ser.... creo que tendrías que probar, ya que de todas formas tienen sus resistencias shunt o de apagado (de base a gnd)  que tendrían que apagar el tr a tiempo.... yo probaría pero si así anda bien... las dejaría... ahora si calienta si haría pruebas ya que con 4 valores de resistencia y combinándolas en serie o paralelo se pueden hacer muchas pruebas y sacar resultados muy buenos... 

saludos!


----------



## maxee

si si, la pregunta es por que calientan bastante. Di vuelta el ventilador, que meta en vez que saque, y si bien la cantidad de aire que mueve creo que es la misma, de esta forma distribuye el aire de una forma mas optima. Los transistores permanecen tibios, antes, a los dos minutos quizá menos de tener la música al máximo ya no se podía tocar el disipador de lo caliente que estaba.
La verdad que un lujito el ampli, gracias Dosmetros por compartir el método de los secundarios en serie! intente rebobinar alguno anteriormente pero fue un fracaso. jeje. y Shevchenko siempre al pie para aportar una idea y ayudar. Muchas gracias a ambos!


----------



## xidomen

Una pregunta no saben como desactivar la proteccion contra sobrecargas de mi fuente con integrado sg6105 ya que al usear mi amplificador a maximo volumen se apaga, la fuente esta modificada  con todos los bobinados en serie la estoy trabajando a +-30volts.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primero probá de cargar la salida original de +5 V  con alguna lamparita 

Saludos !


----------



## jreyes

xidomen dijo:


> Una pregunta no saben como desactivar la proteccion contra sobrecargas de mi fuente con integrado sg6105 ya que al usear mi amplificador a maximo volumen se apaga, la fuente esta modificada  con todos los bobinados en serie la estoy trabajando a +-30volts.



http://www.sg.com.tw/semigp/data/6105/6105-datasheet.pdf

El pin #4 es el encargado de detectar el sobreconsumo, puedes subir el margen de potencia colocando una resistencia en paralelo con la última de la serie de protección (aparece en el data), el valor de la resitencia a colocar puede ser 5 a 10 del que ya está colocada en la fuente.


Saludos!


----------



## xidomen

Hola 
dos metros la ramade los 5v esta cargada con 10 ohm que es la resistencia original
jreyes ise muchas pruebas con las resistencias que mencionas pero sigue igual incluso probe desactivando la protección mamdandola a tierra y sigue igual 
la rama modificada originalmente tenia +-50v y la baje a 30 sera que esta regulando muy bajo? 

El pin 11(vref2) debe tener 2.5v pero tiene 2.0v y cuando l subo a mi amplificador es cuando cae mas ese voltaje, sera que es alli donde debo modificar las resistencias?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cargá la rama de 5 V con una lámpara dicroica o bipin de 12 V 20 Watts , o una de auto de 22 Watts ; porque podria ser que al cargar la fuente se bajen las tensiones y se proteja por baja 

¿ No tenés el diagrama ?

Cuentos transformadores tiene ?

Enumeramelos por función


----------



## jreyes

Me equivoqué de #pin, el #4 protege en caso de que haya una sobretensión en la alimentación principal.

Podrías probar como dice DOSMETROS.


Saludos!


----------



## xidomen

Dosmetros pienso que no es necesario ya cargar los 5v pues estoy regulando en los +-30v o necesariamente debo cargarlod?   No tengo el diagrama y tiene 3 trafos uno es el d potencia otro el de la fuente auxiliar y el otro la verdd no conosco su funcion no soy muy bueno todavia en esto

Gracias por responder


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , yo tengo muchas saudades del tienpo donde generalmente en las fuentes de PC.  los controladores PWM eran tipo  "TL494" y "SG3525" o "SG3524" , jajajajajajajaa  los proyectos eran mas facil de modificar , jajajajajajajajaja ya hoy en dia los diseños enpleyam CIs dedicados y mas conplejos portanto mas dificiles en rediseñar conforme nuestras nesecidades.
!Fuerte abrazoz !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

xidomen dijo:


> Dosmetros pienso que no es necesario ya cargar los 5v pues estoy regulando en los +-30v o necesariamente debo cargarlod? No tengo el diagrama y tiene 3 trafos uno es el d potencia otro el de la fuente auxiliar y el otro la verdd no conosco su funcion no soy muy bueno todavia en esto
> 
> Gracias por responder


 
Lo de cargarlo es solo para verificar si se sigue apagando.

Pusiste algún zener desde los +30 para bajar a 2,5 V , eso figura en el hilo.

Seguramente el tercero sea el excitador de los transistores de potencia. Te preguntaba porque algunos modelos traian un transformador "de corriente"

Saludos !


----------



## xidomen

Oh entonces probare cargando, y efectivamente use la regulación con tl431 que es la que mejor respuesta tiene.
am a que le definis tu "corriente."


----------



## barincho

gracias dosmetros, por indicarme el post. lo he leido y sigo con dudas.
foristas. ya he hecho modificaciones en fuentes de pc antes y funcionaron satisfactoriamente, pero tenian algunos de estos ic :TL494, IR3MO2, KA7500 ó WT7520. el problema que se me presenta con esta fuente es que el ic es el HS 8108B ya tengo el data, pero es el pin 17 (para modificar los 2,5V; asi modifico la salida o este voltaje tiene que ser asi desde la salida modificada) que mediante un pote en serie pongo a masa para modificar la salida de 12V? esa es mi duda ya que los otros ic hago eso, en el pin N° 1, y modifico la salida, pero aqui....... no se. estudie los data y hay muchas diferencias, al HS en los pines que sensa los 3,3; 5 y 12V hay que tomarlos de la salida de 12V MODIFICADA (con zeners, ya hice algunos intentos y funcionan, los intentos son con los zener.) OTRA cosa importante a tener en cuenta solo quiero modificar los 12V a 13,8V. pero como dije antes, no veo, no se, no capto donde modificar
como informacion extra el HS 8108B es similar al SG 6105.
desde ya muchas gracias y disculpen


----------



## angel36

barincho dijo:


> ...............
> como informacion extra el HS 8108B es similar al SG 6105............




En _ESTE_  post JC2 expone como modificar el 6105


Por ahí puede servirte como guía para lo que pretendes.


----------



## barincho

ok, gracias por responder. buscare otra vez, ya que la primera no encontre como hacer.
nuevamente gracias


----------



## barincho

gracias angel36 y dosmetros, he encontrado los post, J2C explica muy bien, y como dice yo tengo la placa adelante y no ustedes. entiendo bastante bien las reformas, pero no como modifican la tension de salida. he estudiado el data de la mayoria de los ic de las fuentes y el HS 8108B ó  SG 6105 son distintos. las modificaciones expuestas o por lo menos la gran mayoria modifican sustancialmente las tensiones, yo no nesecito eso, asi que tendria que ser mas facil. si algun forista me puede orientar en "como" modifico los +12V de salida. las otras tensiones se que se van a "mover" pero despues veo si saltan las protecciones respectivas.
ya hice varias pruebas, de ellas aprendi bastante. sobre todo a tener cuidado con los 300 V de la primer parte de la placa por mas que este desconectada de la linea; eso te despierta......
mil gracias y totalmente interesante el foro


----------



## ricbevi

barincho dijo:


> gracias angel36 y dosmetros, he encontrado los post, J2C explica muy bien, y como dice yo tengo la placa adelante y no ustedes. entiendo bastante bien las reformas, pero no como modifican la tension de salida. he estudiado el data de la mayoria de los ic de las fuentes y el HS 8108B ó  SG 6105 son distintos. las modificaciones expuestas o por lo menos la gran mayoria modifican sustancialmente las tensiones, yo no nesecito eso, asi que tendria que ser mas facil. si algun forista me puede orientar en "como" modifico los +12V de salida. las otras tensiones se que se van a "mover" pero despues veo si saltan las protecciones respectivas.
> ya hice varias pruebas, de ellas aprendi bastante. sobre todo a tener cuidado con los 300 V de la primer parte de la placa por mas que este desconectada de la linea; eso te despierta......
> mil gracias y totalmente interesante el foro



Hola...Si pierdes un segundo en estudiar el diagrama de las fuentes de PC te darás cuanta que *todos los voltajes* están siendo controlados/protegidos por el IC(SG6105,etc). Alterar *cualquiera de ellos *da como resultado la *alteración de todos* y que la fuente se proteja y no funcione.
 Básicamente hay que engañar a dicho IC o a las protecciones para que no hagan su trabajo.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## zfrittz6

Hola, después de mucho leer vengo con un problema en una fuente con el sd6109 que es idéntico al sg6105, a la cual he modificado el transformador agregándole un bobinado extra para 300 voltios con el que alimentar unas válvulas de potencia, el problema es en el arranque se ve que tiene alguna protección que al conectarle la carga de los filamentos en la rama de 12v va bien y su consumo anda por los 12v 8A pero en la rama de los 300v al estar conectado el rectificador y el filtrado no arranca, sin embargo si conecto primero los filamentos y luego después cuando estan encendidos conecto la rama de 300v funciona bien, así que creo que puede ser alguna protección, haber si alguien sabe que tendría que modificar, quizás sea añadir algo para que arranque suavemente pero con este integrado estoy un poco perdido.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

zfrittz6 dijo:


> sin embargo si conecto primero los filamentos y luego después cuando estan encendidos conecto la rama de 300v funciona bien.


 
Sin duda *la mejor opción* para un valvular 

Yo haría un timer + relé para los 300 Vdc 

La otra opción que no guta sería hacerle un arranque lento (el datasheet del integrado seguramente lo proponga o . . . "arranque lento sd6109" Google

Otra opción que tampoco guta sería buscar la parte de la protección , alguna resistencia que sense corriente y ponerle un capacitor en paralelo 

De todas maneras te felicito por tu logro  ¿ Fotos ?


----------



## zfrittz6

Hola, bueno ya estoy por aquí y he conseguido algo en parte al menos he logrado que funcione, pero sin que tenga el positivo de 300v carga.
Lo que he hecho ha sido desconectar el pin 4 OPP (Over-power sense input) el sensor de exceso de consumo y conectarlo a masa.
Ya pondré fotos de todo sigo estudiando el tema ya que quiero  que se pueda regular el voltaje.
Los bobinados los he hecho del siguiente modo las dos capas de primario al principio, luego las de 12v y 5 v, después una para la tensión de bias de 100v y la ultima de 300v.
Lo del timer siempre lo hago para valvulares con un retraso de 1 minuto y ademas el encendido de alta tensión también lo hago con mosfet para que vaya subiendo la tensión lentamente hasta su valor, esto tiene un retraso de  unos 15 segundos. 
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te comento , yo he obtenido "altas tensiones" (300 Vdc) de una fuente de PC simplemente conectando otro transformador idéntico al revés ; o sea sin tocar ni modificar nada de la fuente le conecto las correspondientes a los 12 V del nuevo transformador a las de 12 V*ac* de la fuente.

Queda que el transformador de la fuente alimenta directamente con 24V pulsados lo que eran las idénticas salidas de 24V pulsados del nuevo transformador , lo que era primario ahora será secundario , se rectifica y filtra y listo

- Hay un problema teórico en el segundo transformador por el órden de apilado de espiras  . . . pero funciona.

- La alta tensión no está estabilizada y debe cargarse ya que llega a V pico 

- Se puede jugar conectando las salidas de 5 V de uno con las de 12 V del otro (y viceversa) para acomodar mejor el voltaje 

P.D.: Fijate de no dejarla sin protección , sino de que no sea instantánea y tenga un pequeño retraso con algún capacitor 

Saludos !


----------



## zfrittz6

Si eso ya lo he comprobado con otro transformador invertido pero da  poca intensidad.
Lo de las protecciones quiero dejarle  la  de 12v y poder regularla. 
Y si puedo monitorizar la de 300v pues tambien, pero haber como lo hago con este integrado que lleva tantas protecciones.
Saludps


----------



## shevchenko

Resistencia entre el rectificador y cap? Y que el relé la "cancele" luego de unos segundos?

Saludos (como se hace en las at)


----------



## zfrittz6

> Resistencia entre el rectificador y cap? Y que el relé la "cancele" luego de unos segundos?
> 
> Saludos (como se hace en las at)


También se podría hacer pero es mucho consumo, prefiero un mosfet que regule el encendido lento, quedaría de la siguiente forma:
 1- un rele que conecte hv  (alto voltaje) a los 2 minutos, cuando ya estén calientes las válvulas.
 2- un mosfet que empiece alimentar las válvulas desde cero hasta su tensión de trabajo progresivamente durante unos 10 a 15 segundos, ademas del superfiltrado adicional que proporciona el mosfet trabajando como un *girador*.

Este seria el girador para quien no este familiarizado con este tipo de circuitos.







[/URL]

El tiempo para alcanzar el voltaje de trabajo depende del valor  de C11 y R13
Saludos



Bueno aquí van algunas fotos del des-bobinado del transformador aunque al final he tenido problemas con el y he tenido que utilizar otro mas grande porque el que traía no daba la intensidad que necesito.
Las espiras son las siguientes:
Primario- dos bobinados de 19 espiras de 0,6 mm. de diámetro
Secundario- 3+3 espiras de hilo triple de 0.6 mm. para el bobinado de 3,3V.
Secundario 2- 4+4 espiras de 0,6 mm. en serie con el bobinado de 3v, este es el de 12v.






Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poniendo todos esos bobinados en serie tendrias cómo 100 V de punta a punta . . . un doblador-triplicador  y . . .

Dejás las salidas de + - 5 y + - 12 V en su lugar correspondiente para que la fuente regule sola.


----------



## zfrittz6

Hola, ya esta todo funcionando ok.
sesion de fotos del trafo






[/URL]






[/URL]



Y este es el nuevo trafo






[/URL]






[/URL]



Como puede apreciarse es mas grande y asi es como queda en la fuente de alimentacion.






[/URL]

y aqui funcionando todo






[/URL]

luego paso a comentar todas las modificaciones del sd6109.
Saludos


----------



## zfrittz6

Sigo con el proceso de reforma.
 El esquema.


----------



## zfrittz6

estos son los primeros cambios:

1-Patilla 4 OPP ( Over-power sense input-Entrada de detección dell exceso de potencia) desconectar patilla 4 y conectarla a masa.

2-patilla 5 UVAC ( AC fail detection- deteccion de fallo en la corriente alterna) desconectar patilla y conectar a masa.

3- Patilla 6 NVP ( The protection input for negative output- proteccion para voltaje negativo) desconectar y conectar a masa.








luego sigo...

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

A la patita 4 la hubiera dejado conectada y le hubiera agregado un capacitor a masa , para engañarla durante el arranque del valvular


----------



## zfrittz6

Hola, lo de poner la patilla 4 con un condensador ya lo probé y había algunas veces que no arrancaba a plena carga de cada 5 o 6 veces fallaba una y por eso decidí anular la protección.
continuo con la reforma. 

4- patilla 3 V5 ( sensor de 5v) desconectar de la salida de 5v y conectar con patilla 20 que es un positivo de 5v y así no comprueba la tensión de referencia  en la salida de 5 v.

5- Patilla 3 hacemos un divisor de tension con una resistencia de 150 ohmios  y otra de 270 ohmios a masa y desde el punto intermedio conectamos la patilla 2, que previamente se desconecta, y ya tenemos la referencia de los 3,3v


----------



## cpiccolo

Las fuentes con WT7520 son muy comunes y estoy modificando una que tiene este ic mi pregunta es la siguiente en el pin 16 llegan +12 +5 y +3.3 si desconecto los voltajes +5 y +3.3 solo quedaría regulando por +12? Hice una prueba con la fuente funcionando la acople a una etapa de rectificación y me dio 23 v simétricos al conectarle carga la tensión me bajo a 7 v analizando el circuito halle que al pin 16 llegan los voltajes mencionados pensé que bloqueando 5 y 3.3 v solo quedaría regulación por 12 v


----------



## zfrittz6

Hola te pongo la continuación de las reformas que le he hecho a la mía, ademas de las anteriores cambios, para poder modificar la tensión de salida le hice lo siguiente.

 4- patilla 17 IN ( sensor de 5v y 12v) desconectar la entrada de 5v y conectar en la  patilla 17 una resistencia variable de 10k en serie con otra de 3k3 a masa, y asi podemos regular dentro de unos margenes razonables entre 8v y 14v.
Si te fijas en los anteriores esquemas he dejado conectado el +12v de la patilla 7 del integrado porque no necesito mas tensión, si necesitara mas tensión de +14v tendría que desconectarla y poner un regulador de tensión de 12v (un 7812) para alimentar la patilla 7 siempre con 12v para que no salte la protección cuando se sobrepasan los 14 v, de esa forma puede llegar hasta mas de 25v.

La patilla 16 no hay que tocarla.


----------



## cpiccolo

zfrittz6 dijo:


> Hola te pongo la continuación de las reformas que le he hecho a la mía, ademas de las anteriores cambios, para poder modificar la tensión de salida le hice lo siguiente.
> 
> 4- patilla 17 IN ( sensor de 5v y 12v) desconectar la entrada de 5v y conectar en la patilla 17 una resistencia variable de 10k en serie con otra de 3k3 a masa, y asi podemos regular dentro de unos margenes razonables entre 8v y 14v.
> Si te fijas en los anteriores esquemas he dejado conectado el +12v de la patilla 7 del integrado porque no necesito mas tensión, si necesitara mas tensión de +14v tendría que desconectarla y poner un regulador de tensión de 12v (un 7812) para alimentar la patilla 7 siempre con 12v para que no salte la protección cuando se sobrepasan los 14 v, de esa forma puede llegar hasta mas de 25v.
> 
> La patilla 16 no hay que tocarla.
> 
> http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l314/zfrittz6/th_SD6109-6_zpsk2m2u3q5.jpg


 
En la patilla 16 del wt7520 hay una resistencia de 43k que viene del 5v, procedere a sacarla y hacer las conexiones con el preset y la resistencia en serie que me dices, otra cosa  ¿ donde tienes fotos del ampli valvular ese que alimentas con tu fuente? Sería interesante verlo


----------



## zfrittz6

Este es el ampli que quiero alimentar aunque aun le falta ya que tengo que bobinar los transformadores de audio y el cableado de casi todo, y el trafo de alimentación ya lo tengo pero quiero quitarle un poco de peso, para que te hagas una idea esta montado en una caja registradora y estará sobre los 30 a  35 kg, con los transformadores porque este es el tercero que hago. creo que despues de modificar la fuente no voy a tener potencia suficiente para el y estoy pensando en hacerme la SMPS Half-Bridge de 800w que aparece en en este foro aunque ya que me pongo la hare de un 1Kw ya que son muchas valvulas y mucha potencia la que alimentar.  





 Y una foto del interior, decir que lleva radio, lector de usb, mando a distancia, 100w rms etc
Saludos


----------



## cpiccolo

Retiré la resistencia de 43 k que va de 5v al pin 16 y la fuente no arranco,  la reinstale y todo bien.

Revisando el datasheet del WT7520 me consigo que a los pines 11 (power good) y 12 solo llega señal de 5 v chequearé que voltaje llega a esos pines y probare con una derivacion desde el 12v por lo tanto habra que engañar al ic desde alli, si alguien ya lo ha hecho o puede aportar alguna sugerencia bienvenida sea,


----------



## zfrittz6

Hola. prueba un potenciometro de  4k entre 12v y masa con el cursor a la patilla 16 y comentas.

De esa forma podras subir un poco la tension pero tienes el limite porque las patillas 1, 2 y 3 estan sensando las tensiones de 3,3v 5v y 12v y cuando llegue a cierto limite se parara, para ello tendrias que hacer algo para mantener esas tensiones en sus valores de trabajo, como he hecho yo con el sd6109, sino no podras subir mas de unos 14v aproximadamente.







Saludos

Te he puesto un dibujo y otro con otros valores para ver cual va mejor


----------



## cpiccolo

Gracias Hermano estoy estudiando tus post anteriores que es lo que debi hacer de un principio alli hay varias ideas que puedo poner en practica cualquier duda te consulto, basicamente todos los ic cumplen la misma funcion en resumen una fuente de pc entrega su maxima capacidad de corriente por 5 v y en base a eso hay que engañar las protecciones y regulaciones



zfrittz6 dijo:


> Hola. prueba un potenciometro de 4k entre 12v y masa con el cursor a la patilla 16 y comentas.
> 
> De esa forma podras subir un poco la tension pero tienes el limite porque las patillas 1, 2 y 3 estan sensando las tensiones de 3,3v 5v y 12v y cuando llegue a cierto limite se parara, para ello tendrias que hacer algo para mantener esas tensiones en sus valores de trabajo, como he hecho yo con el sd6109, sino no podras subir mas de unos 14v aproximadamente.


----------



## seaarg

Comparto un circuito super-simple.

Necesitaba una fuente de laboratorio sencilla, asi que agarre una ATX, le puse conectores a todas las salidas, 3.3, 5, 12 y -12v

Como queria que me de los 5v "justos" en vacio, segui el pin 1 del TL494 y tenia 4 resistencias en paralelo a masa, parte del divisor de tension para la regulacion. Una de ellas era de 10K y la reemplace por un preset multivuelta de 20K. Con esto pude hacer un ajuste fino para tener 5v exactos en la salida (los 12v caen un poco). Cabe aclarar que los 3.3 volts se regulan por otro lado, con un TL431 (se podria cambiar una resistencia por un preset ahi tambien)

Finalmente, queria encenderla con un boton y ademas tener un boton para "apagado de emergencia" con lo que adicione lo que se ve en esta imagen.

El funcionamiento casi no hay que explicarlo. El boton de encendido pone momentaneamente a masa el cable verde (PS_ON) para encender la fuente. Unos milisegundos despues, la linea power good tiene 5 voltios, que llevan el transistor NPN a saturacion, manteniendo PS_ON a masa.

Al apretar el boton de apagado, tiro a masa la base del transistor, apagando la fuente.

El led indicador de encendido no va a brillar muy bien, pese a tener una resistencia de 100 ohms solamente, debido a que los 5v del power good provienen de un pull up en el comparador.

Ojala que le sirva a alguien!


----------



## davisss

Hola

Me preguntaba si las fuentes de PC tiene proteccion contra inversion de polaridad, en su salidas?.

un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo

davisss dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Me preguntaba si las fuentes de PC tiene proteccion contra inversion de polaridad, en su salidas?.
> 
> un saludo



¿ Como se supone que la fuente va a invertir su polaridad ?

Lo que debe tener protección es la "Carga aplicada", la fuente no puede invertir su polaridad.


----------



## davisss

Tenia equipocados los conceptos.

Utilizando la fuente de un PC para alimentar un circuito electronico y equivocandome al conectar, la polaridad. pensaba que dañaba la fuente de alimentación. Pero parece que me cargo el circuito a la que la conecto. Estoy en lo cierto?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Se daña el eslabón mas débil de la cadena, habrá que ver cual es.

Usualmente se daña la carga.


----------



## davisss

Mi caso es el siguiente.

En la salidad de  +12v de una fuente de PC he conectado un modulo para subir el voltaje a unos 33 voltios. la salida del modulo "elevador" la he conectado a un regulador que me entrega un voltaje desde 0v a 30v con unos 3 A.

Como lo voy a usar para conectar circuitos y aprender un poco. Esta mirando si seria necesario un circuito protector de inversion de polaridad o seria una tonteria?
elevador :

http://www.ebay.es/itm/150W-DC-DC-B...c1ca0a1&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=221791000379

y el regulador:

http://www.ebay.es/itm/LM2596-DC-DC...497662?hash=item2107f638be:g:CWwAAOSwwPhWiN8i


gracias nuevamente.


----------



## cpiccolo

Hermano*,* tienes razón*,* debo atacarlo por el pin 16 derivando de los 12v la nueva señal de 5v*,* en base a los resultados ver*é* si es necesario engañar las protecciones de sobre voltaje en los pines 1 *,* 2 y 3. 

Quisiera saber si solo con unos zener conectados a esos pines sera suficiente para estabilizar los voltajes respectivos mi objetivo es obtener 22v simetricos para un ampili*ficador* de audio. 

Aunque en un principio no lo parec*í*a*,* con ayuda de los esquemas en la pagina posteada en los primeros aportes se ve la semejanza en los diagramas del tl494 y el wt7520.



zfrittz6 dijo:


> Hola. prueba un potenciometro de 4k entre 12v y masa con el cursor a la patilla 16 y comentas.
> 
> De esa forma podras subir un poco la tension pero tienes el limite porque las patillas 1, 2 y 3 estan sensando las tensiones de 3,3v 5v y 12v y cuando llegue a cierto limite se parara, para ello tendrias que hacer algo para mantener esas tensiones en sus valores de trabajo, como he hecho yo con el sd6109, sino no podras subir mas de unos 14v aproximadamente.
> 
> 
> http://gif.datasheetbank.com/detail-image1/Weltrend/141886-DI1.gif
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Te he puesto un dibujo y otro con otros valores para ver cual va mejor


----------



## Poloteguy

Hola a todos!!

Veo que hay muchos que hay experimentado mucho, con las fuentes de PC.
Me estoy haciendo una fuente regulable con una Fuente AT, con CI 494.
Puse un pote de 20K el cual conecté en ambos extremos a la pata 1 y 2 respectivamente y en el punto medio a masa.
Cuando lo probé en vacío, la tensión me llegó hasta 25v. De 1,1 a 25 Volts.
Como no quería de principio usar tanto y tener que cambiar condensadores, en uno de los extremos del pote, le coloqué un preset de 4k7 y con eso bajé la tensión hasta 14volts sin inconveniente.
Me quedó regulando de 1,1v hasta 14 perfecto.
Hice varias pruebas con elementos de bajo consumo y perfecto. Cuando trato de probar con una lámpara de auto de 50w, la fuente se me apagaba. 
Pensando que había hecho algo mal, desconecté todo y la dejé nuevamente original. Con la lámpara de 50w se protegía y apagaba tambien. 
Lástima que no probé esto antes, porque en otras fuentes, que las he usado para cargar baterías de los GPS, les he conectado lámparas de 50w y prenden sin problemas. Hasta les he colocado los infladores de cubiertas (de esos chiquitos de 12v) y he inflado cubiertas de la moto, del auto, bicicletas y 0 problema.
Así que no entiendo, donde está el lío.
Eso sí. Probé con la lámpara conectada primero y ahí sí prende.
A los que han incursionado mucho en estas fuentes, se les ocurre algo?
Les agradezco mucho 

Saulos cordiales


----------



## Fogonazo

Poloteguy dijo:


> . . . Cuando trato de probar con una lámpara de auto de 50w, la fuente se me apagaba. . . .



Las lámparas de automotor poseen un comportamiento "Peculiar", cuando están frías su resistencia interna es muy baja y pueden sobrecargar a la fuente, una vez que el filamento se puso incandescente, el consumo es el nominal de la lámpara.

Intenta colocando 2 lámparas similares *en serie*, cuando enciendan a media potencia realizas un puente sobre alguna de ellas.


----------



## Poloteguy

Gracias por tu respuesta Fogonazo.
Es probable que sí funcione de la forma que mencionas. Pero no sé si has leído todo lo que he puesto. Si enciendo la fuente con la lampara conectada, si funciona. 
Solo la usaría en un caso como el que describí, para probar alguna lámpara eventualmente.
Por lo demás funciona perfecto y la limité a 14/15 volts.
No he cortado ninguna pista, ni modificado nada. Probablemente le cambie los Condensadores de 12v, que tiene uno de 2200 y dos de 220mf.
Me pareció mentira de que funcionara solo con un pote y un preset adicionado al pote.
No sé si alguien a experimentado esta forma, porque he leido muchos post y no encontré nada como lo que hice. Voy a ver que pasa de ahora en más.


----------



## Fogonazo

Cuando recién enciendes la fuente existe un retardo de activación en "Todo", incluyendo la detección de cortocircuito, posiblemente la fuente arranque en esa condición, y una ves que la lámpara se "Calentó", ya no existe corto.


----------



## Poloteguy

Hola Fogonazo.

Te comento que al final, puede solucionar y ahora de primera y con la lámpara fría enciendo una lámpara halógena de auto de 45w, sin problema.
Fué una solución de ensayo y error. Con los condensadores originales que eran de un voltaje de aislación de 16v, cuando intentaba testear la lámpara, se apagaba. 
Posteriormente cambié todos los condensadores, por de 25v, e igual se apagaba.
Pero....le puse otro condensador de 470 x 25 volts en la toma de tensión, o sea lo mas cerca de la lámpara y se solucionó. Si bien no le encuentro algo lógico, el tema es que ahora funciona perfecto.
No creo que sea porque al estar en paralelo tiene 470mf más, porque tambien probé con el condensador de la placa que originalmente era de 2200, puse uno de 3300 y luego uno de 4700 y siempre se apagaba. 
Así que no sé. El asunto que quedó impecable.
Gracias por todo de todas formas. No estabas mal en lo del calor de la lámpara, porque cuando la predía previamente con otra fuente y la pasaba a ésta que estoy haciendo, funcionaba ok.

Saludos muy cordiales


----------



## joorchh13

Bueno quería agradecer a DOSMETROS y todos los que aportaron información, ya tengo mi fuente entregando +-32 voltios alimentando un clase d no ucd. Los únicos problemas que tuve fue con algunas protecciones, sobre todo porque mi fuente tiene el sg6105, en fin funciona perfecto ahora.
 Saludos.

Les dejo una imagen que encontré de como quitar todas la protecciones.


----------



## Landrs

Hola que tal estoy comenzando con esta modificación, pero desde el comienzo tengo unos problemas, he conseguido 3 fuentes de poder, y las 3 las he podido encender con el simple puente entre verde y negro, pero al exigirle corriente por ejemplo a una linea de 12v comienza a caer el voltaje, ya en los 3A el voltaje ya va en 7v, tengo entendido que el voltaje no debería caer tanto, como máximo a 11v, algo que me puedan sugerir? estoy haciendo algo mal? gracias


----------



## shevchenko

Hay fuentes que regulan sólo desde los 5v.... otras desde los 12v y los 5...
Cuando baje a 7v agregale una carga extra en los 5v y contanos que pasa. ...
Tu fuente es de las que regulan desde los 5v sin tener en cuenta que pasan en los 12v....
Si lees mejor se explica como cambiar eso....


----------



## Landrs

Ya hice lo que me comentaste de colocar una carga en los 5v, y no pasa nada todo sigue igual de mal que comente.


----------



## shevchenko

Cada cable debe aguantar un Amper o poco más...
Toma varios cables negros y varios cables amarillos, pondrías una imagen para ver con que y como estas cargando la fuente? 
Si sólo cargas la fuente en la línea de 5v el cooler se acelera?

Saludos!


----------



## mike1992

buenas, sera que la reforma de una AT de 300W a +44 0 -44 me sirva para alimentar este amplificador de 400W?


----------



## shevchenko

mike1992 dijo:


> buenas, sera que la reforma de una AT de 300W a +44 0 -44 me sirva para alimentar este amplificador de 400W?



300w es igual a 400w? 
Los que hacen fuentes de 300w mienten un poco y seguro que es de menos potencia
Los que hacen amplificadores de 400w te dicen su potencia, pero su consumo es mucho mayor, tendrías que usar 2 fuentes para estar seguro....


----------



## mike1992

shevchenko dijo:


> 300w es igual a 400w?
> Los que hacen fuentes de 300w mienten un poco y seguro que es de menos potencia
> Los que hacen amplificadores de 400w te dicen su potencia, pero su consumo es mucho mayor, tendrías que usar 2 fuentes para estar seguro....



gracias, pero suponiendo que fuera un ampli de 200w funcionaria bien con una fuente conmutada de pc haciendo esta reforma?


----------



## shevchenko

Por supuesto! Más aún si es una fuente de buena calidad, 
Ventajas peso y tamaño con respecto a una fuente lineal de igual potencia, normalmente no generan ruido y en el peor de los casos es arreglable, si se aprovechan sus protecciones aún mejor!


----------



## nahuel915

Hola a todos,  he leído muchos post de este forma y me han ayudado un montón!.  Estoy armando un amplificador de audio,  modificando la fuente de pc tal como explica aquí, después de varias pruebas tengo la fuente funcionando sin problemas y es la que alimenta el amplificador de audio (lm4780) que también está en este foro.  El problema que tengo es que cuando enciendo una lámpara,  o arranca la heladera,  la interferencia producida por estos artefactos se meta ala fuente de pc y por lo tanto a los parlantes.  Probé poniendo un filtro emi de esos que traen algunas fuentes de pc,  que consta de 2 bobinas y dos capacitores ,  pero no logre eliminar el ruido.  A alguien le sucedió lo mismo?.  Desde ya muchas gracias! Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tercer cable de tierra ? Descarga a tierra ?


----------



## ruben90

Las fuentes de PC o Fuentes conmutadas son las más sensibles al ruido y se debe a la frecuencia que trabajan (Lo leí en alguna parte). Mejor ármate una buena fuente lineal con su transformador reductor y filtros capacitivos. 

Ese sería mi consejo.


----------



## nahuel915

Si,  DOSMETROS tiene la puesta a tierra,  pero igual sigue el problema. 

Hola ruben90,  si las fuentes de pc son ruidosas,  pero una ves que se les agarra la mano son lo mejor del mundo porque son muy baratas y y muy livianas.  Es solo que es un poco más complicado que funcione correctamente.  La mano debe venir por el filtrado,  si llego a alguna solución la pondré. 
Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## shevchenko

Agrega el inductor vertical en las salidas que uses, y otros caps de 1uF  y 0.1uF   también podes agregar un cerámico de bajo valor, revisa que el que capta la interferencia no sea el amplificador, está blindado? En caja de chapa y tiene su punto estrella?


----------



## nahuel915

Hola Shevchenko,  si tiene los inductores y tiene todos los capacitarse de filtrado cada etapa,  de "bajo y alto" valor.  Respecto al blindaje entiendo bien lo que decís,  pero como el problema se produce con la conexión y desconexion de equipos no creo que sea interferencia de rf. Igual voy a probar.  Muchas gracias!


----------



## turboman

Hola tengo una fuente de 200w de un All in one (pc) y estuve trasteando con ella algunas horas. Teóricamente tiene dos canales de +12v, uno 12,5A y el otro 2,5A. Sin hacer el brico del - 12V es normal que solo me aguante una dicroica de 50watt aún bajando el voltaje a 10,8V?

Gracias


----------



## ruben90

12v * 12.5a = 150w
12v * 2.5a = 30w


Si la etapa de 150W no levanta una carga de 50W, tú que crees que ande mal?


----------



## turboman

ruben90 dijo:


> 12v * 12.5a = 150w
> 12v * 2.5a = 30w
> 
> 
> Si la etapa de 150W no levanta una carga de 50W, tú que crees que pase?


Levantar la soporta perfectamente pero cuando intentas pasar de 50watt a los minutos se apaga. 

El chip de protección corta el subministro a partir de 50watt (4A~) en el canal de +12v 12,5A? No le veo el sentido pero hay pocas opciones. 

Lo que es obvio es la caída de voltaje, si ya desciende bastante con 50w (4A~), con una carga mayor supondrá un descenso que desencadenará el circuito de protección, probablemente. 

Leí en el tutorial que en la salida +12 se pueden cargar 4A y en la - 12 modeada otros 4A para una fuente de 10A en 12v, de ahí deduje lo de evitar el brico como responsable directo. 

Saludos


----------



## ruben90

Unir +12V y -12V? Eso no generaría problemas? Como nunca lo eh intentado desconozco posibles fallas.
Si hay caída de tensión y luego se activa la protección térmica YO verificaría los diodos o transistores de la etapa secundaria. Ver si están en buen estado. Eso para empezar.


----------



## turboman

Novedades, abrí la fuente y coloqué un cooler de 12cm encima y ahora resiste 60 watt en la línea principal 12,5A sin pararse al cierto tiempo. Si subo la resistencia de bombillas halogenas a 85w se bloquea en el arranque. Cuando tenga un rato miraré de comprobar los diodos - transistores de la etapa secundaria. 

Mediciones - síntesis: 5,2A (65watt) de carga solo en la línea de 12,5A me ofrece 11,69 volt


Update: 120w de carga no arranca. 85w sí con 11,6volt.

Con éste voltaje se descartaría la comprobación de diodos/transistores de la 2a línea de alimentación? 

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate el circuito que proteje por sobrecargas , se puede agregar un capacitor para que no reaccione durante el encendido de la lámpara.

Tratá de conseguir el diagrama , así resulta mas facil.


----------



## XxPitufoxX

Saludos, compre una fuente Bestec flx-250f1-k y tenia pensado usarla como fuente de 24V a aproximadamente +5 Amperios, la abrí y vi que tenia una placa "cerebro" la desolde y le hice hilos puente para poder verla bien y poder modificarla fácilmente. 

Estuve buscando información sobre los tres IC que lleva (LM339N, LM358N y Tps3510p) no encontré mucho acerca del "tps". La fuente variaba su voltaje entre 12v y aveces subía y se quedaba en 12.8v, funcionaba normal pero hice corto entre una de las patas que va a la placa, en los alambres, y ya la fuente esta muerta. 

No prende ni hace ningún sonido, no se si reparar ni cómo, la placa de control, ya que se me hace muy compleja. Habrá alguna posibilidad de hacer funcionar la fuente desde los pines que se ven en las fotos? Donde se supone que va la placa conectada.


----------



## shevchenko

Ami una fuente de esas que tenía la placa vertical, andaba con la placa desoldada (facepalm) 
Si en tu caso el pwm está ahí... estas complicado...
Tendrías que armar tu propio pwm con un 494 o un sg3524
Y buscar los pines que disparan los transistores que conmutan el transformador driver...
Difícil...

Saludos!


----------



## sheik330

Un gran saludo a todos los integrantes de este gran foro, en el cual nos alimentamos de puro conocimiento gratis y que entregan sin interés, también quiero felicitar a DOSMETROS por tan gran aporte.
Dosmetros quiero decirte que también le he metido mano a las fuentes AT y ATX pero no tengo el nivel como ustedes para lo que respecta a fuentes switchadas. Sin embargo en esta oportunidad quiero compartir una sencilla modificación que le hice a una fuente ATX la cual posee el integrado SDC2921 y la cual dice que es de 750 watt y como no he visto a nadie  hablar de este integrado quise compartir esta experiencia. La fuente la tengo andando a 21vdc y la he probado con una lámpara de 24 vdc a 75 watt.

Lo primero es similar a lo que dosmetros postea. Luego empecé a intentar subir el voltaje aumentando la frecuencia de oscilación, esto con la ayuda de la resistencia conectada al pin6 (RT) el cual es el control de frecuencia pero por resistencia (no tiene capacitor), esta la cambie por un pot de 20k (el doble de la resistencia encontrada), pero no funciono, se siente el chirrido que aumenta pero no hay cambio en la salida, por esta razón tome el pin 16 (el cual aparece Vin+ ó Vadj) y supuse que era el Vadjust, este tenía una resistencia conectada al 5vdc y otra al 12vdc coloque un pot de 20k y lo coloque en serie con el valor la resistencia del 5vdc (100K), al encender la fuente y medir voltaje me mostro 13vdc y luego de moverlo pude bajar el voltaje hasta 6vdc sin que se apagara la fuente y subir hasta 14.5vdc hasta que se pago, esto sucedió por el monitoreo que hace este ic por el pin 1,2 y 3 para los voltajes 3.3vdc, 5vdc y 12vdc respectivamente, lo que hice a continuación fue medir el voltaje de estos pines y me encontré que eran muy cercanos 2.9vdc, 3.3vdc y 2.8vdc, así que hice un puente entre 1,2 y 3 y desconecte las resistencias y con pot como divisor de tensión fije 3.1 vdc e intente aumentar el voltaje y me dio resultado hasta que el pot no dio más, así que coloque otra resistencia en serie y cambie el pot por uno de 500k y fui subiendo el voltaje de la salida y bajando el que llegaba a los pines 1,2,3 con esto logre elevar hasta 21 vdc (OJO, cambiando el capacitor del 12vdc a uno de 65v). Luego de un tiempo dejándola operar sin aumentar temperatura y sin fluctuar el voltaje, decidí ponerle una lámpara frontal de maquinaria CAT de las pequeñas de 24vdc y 75watt, la verdad no sabía de cuantos watt era hasta que la conecte y encendí la fuente y wuala me ilumino la casa completica jajaja, la corriente consumida en frio llego hasta 6.5 amperio y se estabilizo en 2.6 amp, la deje trabajando así hasta 15minutos y luego apague para dejar enfriar tanto la lámpara con la fuente y las encendí nuevamente después de 15 minutos mas (para probar el arranque en frio tanto fuente como lámpara) y wuala, arranco genial.

La idea es construir la etapa del 12vdc negativo para así alimentar un sistema de audio 5.1 el cual tiene 5 etapas con el tda 2050. El subwoofer lo tengo con un jbl gtx12d y un amplificador zenner, entregándome 300watt rms y todo dentro de la caja pero para los tda´s me he decidido cómo hacer el chasis porque quiero hacerlo en madera para darle un lindo acabado, pero me queda de 15cm de alto y con esta fuente me quedaría genial hasta de 8cm me quedaría, luego monto fotos de como va quedando


----------



## gustavoar

Hola a todos, hace rato me suscribi a este foro pero es mi primer mensaje:

Estaba pensando armar una fuente para tener en el taller que siempre hace falta, y encontre unos convertidores DC/DC interesantes que dan de 1.25V a 30V en la salida con 5A de corriente, y son baratos ya esta todo armado. 
Faltaria solo una tension de entrada, tengo varias fuentes de pc archivadas, con la modificacion de +12  y -12V que dice dosmetros se podria usar como entrada de 24V tomando el -12 como negativo? supongo que si.
Otra pregunta: Se podria hacer variar la tension de salida de una fuente de PC desde lo mas cercano a 0 posible hasta 24V?, si es asi no necesitaria nada mas solo la fuente de pc.


----------



## Andrxx

XxPitufoxX dijo:


> Saludos, compre una fuente Bestec flx-250f1-k y tenia pensado usarla como fuente de 24V a aproximadamente +5 Amperios, la abrí y vi que tenia una placa "cerebro" la desolde y le hice hilos puente para poder verla bien y poder modificarla fácilmente.
> 
> Estuve buscando información sobre los tres IC que lleva (LM339N, LM358N y Tps3510p) no encontré mucho acerca del "tps". La fuente variaba su voltaje entre 12v y aveces subía y se quedaba en 12.8v, funcionaba normal pero hice corto entre una de las patas que va a la placa, en los alambres, y ya la fuente esta muerta.
> 
> No prende ni hace ningún sonido, no se si reparar ni cómo, la placa de control, ya que se me hace muy compleja. Habrá alguna posibilidad de hacer funcionar la fuente desde los pines que se ven en las fotos? Donde se supone que va la placa conectada.
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160904/c4fe9e0e0156cfdff7d936fe346d9b20.jpg
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160904/04d9adc28e609050b20f868c6c6f7e2c.jpg
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160904/8e5aeb62d3939f2e1fb9101cbed3aa05.jpg
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160904/17e381b4d6c9d6e89a0bca3c68d28bdf.jpg



Perdona pero no se si es mi vista o figuración mia pero en la segunda foto parece que veo un condensador un poco ¿hinchado? ¿Podría estar en mal estado?


----------



## gustavoar

Hola, sera posible modificar una fuente de pc (con TL494) para que quede como variable? me serviria entre unos 3V - 24V aprox.

Logre hacerla variar entre unos 5V y poco mas de 13.5V ahi se apaga porque todavia me faltaria quitar la proteccion contra sobrevoltaje y cambiar el capacitor de la salida de 12V, eso si empieza a zumbar como loca al subir la tension y eso que es 1.5V mas.
Cual es la maxima tension que puedo llevarla sin que se queme nada? suponiendo que cambie todos los componentes que haya a la salida del transformador para que soporten tensiones mas altas.
Esta es la segunda, la primera ya la queme jaja, menos mal que son fuentes usadas.


----------



## Hatman23

Hola a todos, tengo una fuente AT de 230w lista para la reforma que propone DOSMETROS leí todo el post pero ya voy por la segunda vuelta, lo único que me surgió es que cuando desarme el alambre enrolladlo "D" no tenia 6 sino que tenia 8 alambres de todas maneras los identifique y realice un grafico que muestra en el archivo adjunto como están conformadas las salidas. Lo de los 8 alambres me desconcertó un poco pero de todas maneras seguí adelante y basándome en la teoría que explico DOSMETROS en el post supuse que podrían ser las conexiones como las hice, quisiera si pudieran decirme si está bien o no para corregirlo si es necesario.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me voy a trabajar , a la noche cuando regrese lo miro


----------



## Hatman23

Bueno revisando un poco creo que el diagrama que arme anteriormente está mal de todas formas tengo 8 alambres en "G" que voy a ver como conectarlos. Como encontré una fuente ATX le saque el transformador y realice todos los pasos que explico DOSMETROS y ahora ha quedo mucho mejor. Dejo un archivo adjunto para que lo vean. Saludos.


----------



## analogico

quiero modificar una fuente de pc generica pero mejorandola usando partes de una fuente de marca


agregando tantas piezas como sea posible 

la duda es si habra algun problema al cambiar
 los condensadores primarios  de 220µF 200v por los de 680µF 200v


----------



## DOSMETROS

No creo , quizás deberías agregarle el termistor que limite la corriente de carga y agrandar fusible y puente rectificador.

Saludos !


----------



## shevchenko

y los transistores de esa fuente más grande también  (si es que son más grandes claro)
luego te queda diodos, caps, trafo... 

Saludos!


----------



## analogico

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No creo , quizás deberías agregarle el termistor que limite la corriente de carga y agrandar fusible y puente rectificador.
> 
> Saludos !




funciono



shevchenko dijo:


> y los transistores de esa fuente más grande también  (si es que son más grandes claro)
> luego te queda diodos, caps, trafo...
> 
> Saludos!



esos no se los cambie,  son mas grandes fisicamente  top-3p  los originales son to-220


----------



## shevchenko

Luedo de la modificación completa (sacar todo lo del lado secundario del trafo ) y modificar trafo=
Saque el medio primario
Saque todos los secundarios
Deje el medio pimario que esta al comienzo
Bobine un secundario con 4 hilos 10 vueltas 
Lo acomode  como 2 hilos con punto medio y anda bien 
Tuve que retocar la frecuencia ya que hacia un ruidito y habia un consumo extra
Todas las pruebas con lampara serie y un bi-pin de carga
aqui viene el asunto...
reutilizar la proteccion de sobreconsumo
ya que al levantar el zener del pin 4 todas las protecciones dejan de andar 

reusar pin 4?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Perá que todavía no desayuné . . .


----------



## shevchenko

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Perá que todavía no desayuné . . .



estoy desayunando 
encontre un cadáver que tiene el inductor toroidal para sensar
voy a ver si puedo repararla asi entiendo como trabaja 
Agrego imagen de la modificad y el cadáver


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo de la pata 4 todavía no desayuné y no lo analicé  .

Esa fuente lleva un toroidal , la gran mayoría lleva un transformador de  ferrita *de corriente* , o sea , las fuentes viejas con tres tranformadores , uno el de potencia , otro el excitador de los transistores y el tercero el transformador de corriente.

Va en serie en el switcheo de los 308 V  , el secundario rectifica con dos díodos y con un divisor convierte corriente en tensión ,  lo utiliza para o gatillar un scr o un comparador o un transistor y matar la fuente.


----------



## shevchenko

y las AT como lo hacían?
Ese bobinado en serie con el primario normalmente esta en el transformador driver.
son 3 transformadores correcto pero uno es la fuente auxiliar (en las ATX) 

puede ser que sense desde los mismos pines que usa para conmutar el trafo driver? (ya que por el pasa esa espira del primario, si bien se usa para "reforzar el disparo" del lado COULD lo podrian usar asi?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui tenés a T3 :

http://danyk.cz/s_atx01g.png


----------



## shevchenko

Buenas! como está  en los parametros "modificar fuente de pc" por ahora lo dejare AQUI!


Les comento, saque toda la parte secundaria luego del trafo diodos/inductor/ caps.
luego la puse a andar levantando la proteccion (diodo zener de pin 4)
Acomode sus pines 1 2 3 4  y 13 14 15 y 16 como se ve en este esquema (para meter audio) 
y guala salio sonando... pero ahora una duda... como conectar el filtro (L-C) para el parlante??
luego de conectar el filtro retocare la frecuencia para obtener el mejor resultado...
mi idea es usar el transformador (principal bobinado a conveniencia) para aislarme!
si bien podria no usarlo y auslar la fuente es mas complicado... eso me limita en frecuencia y solo podra usarse para "graves" .....

Sugerencias o ideas?
-y como rayos sabéis que está sonando?
-la musica se escucha en el transformador! (espero sea una buena señal)


----------



## DOSMETROS

* Al fin me entendiste * 

 Si , sólo servirá para graves , podes probar de llevarlo a 200 kHz  que es medio lo máximo del 494 , aunque algunos llegan a 300 kHz

Hacele el inductor de los clase D 

 Pata 4 del 494 a -1V

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...nte-simple-12v-basado-tl494-84616/index3.html

 Hay que realimentar de la salida a la entrada . . .


----------



## shevchenko

te comento que arme un clase D con 494 que no andaba con fuente dual, pero con fuente simple sonaba EXCELENTE sin tener realimentacion....  
voy a ver lo de pata 4 a -1v (es para el death time?) eso no lo facilita el trafo driver?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nop 



 Los buenos llevan *doble *realimentación


----------



## shevchenko

voy a ver... tengo inductores ya medidos y unos núcleos para hacerlos...


----------



## shevchenko

Bueno, probe inductores varios pero sin resultados, igual los capacitores, voy a ver la frecuencia, la forma de meterle audio parece correcta ya que sin la inductancia  suena fuerte con agudos (y mucho ruido)


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá con 30 cuchiHenris  bobinada al aire


----------



## shevchenko

probé con 22uH bobina comprada y mal mal
probe una vertical de un tv 135uH y mucho mejor 
pero aun mal, tendría que cambiar el cap y retocar frecuencia


----------



## osk_rin

Que tal Compañeros.

Después de mucho retome el asunto de las fuentes de PC, tome una que tenía botada y procedí a modificar.

Como deseaba dejar todas las protecciones y todo como si estuviera la fuente original yo procedí a desarmar el trafo y volverlo a bobinar.
Hice todo el proceso 20+20 vueltas para el primario, 3+3 para 5v y 7+7 para 12 volts. Adicional agregue un bobinado de 18+18 para sacar 30V, esto con la intención de hacer su rectificado y filtrado aparte después meter el censado de este bobinado al TL para que regulara como si fuera parte de las tensiones originales (este no fue conectado aun).

Monte el trafo y todo arranca a la primera sin problema, no entra ninguna protección, pero me explota el capacitor que filtra el -12v.

Procedo a medir todos los voltajes:
   +5v ok, 
  +3.3v ok, 
  +12v ok, 
  y donde debería otorgar -12v entrega -19v, razón por la cual el capacitor estallo. 

Ya revise pero no sé cómo corregir el detalle de los -19v y como ese voltaje al parecer no entra directamente al censado del IC, no sé cómo poder solucionar ese detalle.

¿A alguno de ustedes le paso algo similar?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Seguramente lleve una resistencia de carga que se desoldó o cortó el impreso . . .


----------



## osk_rin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seguramente lleve una resistencia de carga que se desoldó o cortó el impreso . . .



   Revise y busque la resistencia que mencionas y si traia una de 680 ohms, coloque dos resistencias de 200ohms 3w en paralelo para obtener 100 Ω y el voltaje se estabiliza correcto en 12v.

Lo unico que si calientan bastante las resistencias... El asunto es que el voltaje ya llega correcto de -12v.

Gracias 2M.


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## osk_rin

Que tal.

Ya le he dado otro avance a la modificación.
Después de solucionar el detalle de los -12v, era hora de aplicar un poco de ingeniería inversa y revisar como estaba el asunto de los divisores resistivos que tiene el IC para censar el voltaje de salida, como había comentado en el mensaje anterior, agregue un bobinado de 18+18 vueltas, para obtener +-30v. 

Por la parte de la ingeniería inversa procedo a revisar voltajes en resistencias etc., para dar con las líneas de 5 y 12 volts respectivamente, por  cuestiones de mediciones correctas levanto una pata de las resistencias divisoras y mido su valor (se anexa el esquema con los valores de la fuente que tengo). También simule la resistencia que debo poner para meter a regular el nuevo secundario como se aparecía en el esquema

Una vez hecho lo anterior Procedí a armar un rectificador improvisado con las partes que tenía a la mano, (Fotografías Anexas). Y arranco nuevamente la fuente,  mido los voltajes en vacío que daba el nuevo 'secundario', sobrepasaba levemente los 60v  por rama, como era de esperarse.. le agrego una carga y el voltaje cae a 29v por rama como se había precedido en los cálculos.

Aún no he colocado la resistencia del censado eso queda pendiente para la próxima parte de la modificación.

Se anexan fotos del proceso, Saludos.


----------



## el chimbo

Buenas noches amigos del foro resulta que conseguí una fuente para probar lo descrito por el compañero 2 metros pero al destapar la fuente sorpresa mía que el oscilador es un fps3529 que es compatible pin a pin con el sg3105.
Hasta el momento a la fuente solo le retire los cables.


Mi pregunta es porque este transformador tiene 7 patitas en ves de 6 como los demás???


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si no veo mal por el medio hay dos patas unidas entre si . . .

Del pulse width modulation ese , ni idea.


----------



## Emis

Mirando la placa podremos saber sus conexiones
Y mirar en detalle como está configurado ese PWM


----------



## el chimbo

Adjunto fotos de la placa amigos.


----------



## Emis

Como que salió recortada la foto no encuentro el pin 7 del trafo


----------



## DOSMETROS

A ver si le ponemos un poco de voluntad ! 

Foto de frente y dorso de la placa completa y del sector del integrado !


----------



## el chimbo

Ok de acuerdo amigo 
Ahorita estoy en mi trabajo pero 
Logre desarmarlo. 

Y los 6 cables del negativo aunque estén separados en el transformador siempre están unidos. Probablemente sea una sola lámina de cobre internamente en el transformador


No podre ponerlos en serie para armarme la +44 -44.

Perdón por la foto incompleta  de la placa
Adjunto la foto de las bobinas del transformador.

Me conformaré con subirle el voltaje en 12v 
Les adjuntare fotos más tarde de la fuente completa


----------



## Trascos

hola tengo una fuente atx con el integrado IC WT7520 donde hablais el la página 27


jeolmos dijo:


> y sigue sumando; fuente pc atx 550 IC WT7520 modificada: 12v+pin 16+masa=13.8v que al aplicar carga desciende hasta 13.3v; le puse un preset de 22k que soldé a la placa de la fuente. la uso para alimentar el cargador de baterías para los modelos de radio control. barata, liviana, entrega bastantes amper y al mantener la tensión por encima de 11.5v el cargador no da error.
> espero que dure y en el futuro no aparezcan fuentes con IC raros
> gracias
> Saludos





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate de hacerle la referencia con un zener+resistencia , en vez del preset , el zener al positivo , eso le dará mayor estabilidad aun.
> 
> Eso está con gráficas y todo en el post.
> 
> Saludos !


¿entiendo que soldais  al pin 16 mediante una resistencia variable de 22k o un zener + resistencia de 22k a negativo? sin cortar ninguna pista como lo hace electrojuanyu  en este video
en este otro video conecta una resistencia de 7K ohms al pin 16  y a negativo y una resistencia de 2.2k ahms por cada pin 1.2.3 
¿qué os parece?


----------



## ignacio45

Buenas tardes, necesito que me aclaren una duda, se que el hilo tiene ya sus años pero como mi duda surgió leyendo acá creo que es lugar donde debo hacer la pregunta y no abrir un nuevo hilo.
Al principio del post DOSMETROS habló sobre el trafo principal de una fuente de pc y también adjuntó las imágenes de como es el bobinado del mismo, mi duda es la siguiente: ¿ para que se une los pines (e-f) y (g-h)  del trafo en la plaqueta? como explico DOSMETROS están unidas en la placa y no en el trafo, pero cual es la finalidad de esto? lo demas lo entiendo, que a partir de j e i son los pines de la tension de +12 y -12. 
adjunto las imagenes a continuación que subió DOSMETROS. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bien que subiste los diagramas 

Si te fijás esos puentes originalmente ponen en paralelo los dos bobinados de 5 V  (d->e) con el otro de 5V (d->f) que sigue en serie con el de 7V (f->i) que sumados genera los 12V

Si no lo unieras podrías hacer la parte de 5V absolutamente independiente de la de 12 V ¿Capishe?


----------



## ignacio45

Gracias por la respuesta DOSMETROS comprendo lo que me dices, una consulta mas, entonces con dicho trafo podría sacar tres tensiones diferentes verdad? con (e-f) saco ±V1, con (g-h) saco ±V2 y con (i-j)  ±V3. en cada caso con "d" como punto medio.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sería media onda . . .  en general se toma díodo de e-f y díodo de g-h para obtener 5V de onda completa y otros dos díodos desde i y j para obtener 12 V  , lo mismo con los díodos invertidos para lograr  tensiones negativas

Si ponés todos los bobinados en serie y en fase tenés cómo 44V


----------



## ignacio45

Si tengo bobina "e", bobina "f" y punto medio "d" no seria onda completa? igual para los otros.
utilizaría diodos schottky de esos encapsulados. Una cosa que me olvide de aclarar es que con ese trafo voy a armar una fuente nueva. es un trafo reciclado de una fuente que ya no sirve.


----------



## fabybu

Buenas, estoy renegando con la modificación del post.
Comencé modificando el transformador como se indica en la página 1 para obtener los +/-44V.

Lo extraño es que cuando rectifico y filtro como indica DOSMETROS en la página 1 (Adjunto) para obtener tensiones positivas y negativas no arranca la fuente.

Si hago un rectificado + filtrado para una única tensión si funciona bien y la fuente llega a los 50, o 55V, pero claro, solo tensión positiva.
En estas condiciones la regulación es horrible, pero bueno, paso a paso diría mostaza. Algo así como 55V-0A, 30V-3A. 15V-6A.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

A ver , ¿cual no te funciona , la positiva o la negativa ? También podría ser capacitores demasiado grandes y la fuente (a los dos juntos) los ve cómo un cortocircuito. Prueba achicando capacitores. Otra opción sería hacerle arranque lento : un capacitor de 4,7 o 10 uF conectado entre pata 14 (+5V) y pata 4 (control de tiempo muerto).

Rs y el díodo lo mejoran.







Si seguís leyendo el post viene la parte de estabilizar la tensión 

Saludos !


----------



## Hellmut1956

Yo uso una fuente de 600W para alimentar mi taller electrónico y hago las tensiones disponibles en mi barra de alimentación y en mi panel:






Aquí pueden ver la fuente de PC que utilizo, la caja iluminada por encima de la barra de enchufes y debajo de ella la barra de alimentación eléctrica.











En estas fotos ven en detalle mi uso de la fuente de PC modificada y la barra de alimentación. Los +24 VDC los consigo usando un duplicador de tensión de hasta 10 A con la tensión de +12VDC de la fuente. Aquí ven mi panel de primera generación sobre la mesa. Tenía 2 razones para el panel. La primera es que  accediendo las tensiones en la barra de alimentación creaba una red de cables y como bien saben, cuando mas posibilidades mas probabilidad de problemas. La segunda razón era de tener una posibilidad de usar un interruptor para desconectar los circuitos de algún experimento de la alimentación eléctrica.


----------



## fabybu

Gracias DOSMETROS. Si logro revivirla pruebo con el circuito del diodo, la R y C.
Luego de algunas pruebas la fuente no arrancó mas. 

Saludos.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Dejame ver si entendi... ¿Para obtener 24 voltios... debo colocar desde el mismo transformador grande amarillo, en la línea de +12 voltios, dos diodos ultra rápidos de manera inversa... y asi de los posibles 10 amperios y +12 voltios, ahora tendría +12 y -12 voltios a 5 amperios... solo agregando eso a la placa? ¿Así como en el diagrama siguiente?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , conectas igual que la que ya viene de -12V . . . la original de  -12 V tiene una protección-limitación a 1 Ampere y apaga . . . tu no le limitas nada 

Quedará la protección general por sobrecorriente de la fuente.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

La salida original de -12 solo lleva un diodo 1N4004 y pasa al toroide... No entiendo eso último mi estimado amigo, a ver, asi como lo estoy intentando hacer, como en la gráfica que mostré... en el cuadro rojo. Como me dices que lo haga igual que la que ya viene de -12... ahí en tuc omentario me pierdo.....


----------



## DOSMETROS

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> La salida original de -12 solo lleva un diodo 1N4004



No puede ser ese que es para baja frecuencia , podría ser *UF*4004

De los dos extremos del transformador de dónde toma los díodos para el +12V , de ahí tomas los díodos para los -12V (que obviamente estarán invertidos)


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Gracias por la aclaración, no encuentro Diodos invertidos para ponerlos en la fuente. Te cuento, se tiene una DVD Teatro en casa Sony de 6 canales de audio y la fuente está estropeada, intenté cambiar el regulador SSC620SA por el TEA1507, pero a pesar del cambio y las modificaciones, no encendió... La fuente entrega 25 voltios y 3 amperios. Entonces pensé en usar una fuente ATX con 24 voltios DC a 5 amperios que sobra y es mas que suficiente... Luego veré si son críticos los 25 voltios para su buen funcionamiento...

Por lo pronto intentaré buscar esos diodos y los pondré inverso en la misma línea (salida) del trafo de +12 voltios...


----------



## DOSMETROS

No me expliqué bien . . . no son díodos invertidos , sino que van conectados invertidos , al revés que la fuente positiva


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Actualizo... He colocado un diodo rápido... pero he invertido las conexiones tal como me lo indicaste, aqui viene lo curioso... obtengo +54 voltios y no sé de donde...

Puntas de multímetro:
+12 Voltios  aqui coloco la salida normal de la fuente y la pùnta roja del multímetro.
-12 Voltios con los diodos al revés, aqui coloco la puna negra del multímetro.

Pues debería tener +24 voltios pero obtengo +54 voltios, ¿sugerencias?

------

*Tuve que ponerlo en 220 Voltios ciclo completo dede AC con el Diodo puente, así me logro dar los 24 voltios...
Gracias por el dato.*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponele alguna carga . . .


----------



## ngc1976

Hola DOSMETROS,  despues de haber leido las 50 páginas del post y no haber encontrado especificamente lo que  busco lo molesto con mi consulta ; tengo una fuente de pc qué me gustaria utilizarla en un amplificador qué se alimenta con + - 14 a 20 VCC (fuente partida), mi fuente trabaja con el integrado EST 7502C, mi idea no es reformar el transformador, es utilizar el bobinado original de 12 agregarle un rectificador extra para la tensión negativa y con alguna reforma sobre la salida qué sensa los voltages hacer qué eleve esos 12 volts a un máximo de 20 volts.
He buscado en el foro y en la web pero sobre ese integrado no encontre nada qué me oriente para encarar el proyecto, si tiene alguna data o información se lo agradeceria mucho, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bajate el datasheet y estudialo , levantate el circuito de tu fuente de dónde limita 1A para los -12V y ver cómo lo modificamos , con eso comenzaríamos con obtener +-12 a varios amperes.


----------



## ngc1976

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bajate el datasheet y estudialo , levantate el circuito de tu fuente de dónde limita 1A para los -12V y ver cómo lo modificamos , con eso comenzaríamos con obtener +-12 a varios amperes.



Hola DOSMETROS, antes qué nada disculpame por el atrevimiento de robarte tiempo con mis preguntas, segundo espero haber "levantado" el circuito lo más exacto posible, omiti la parte caliente y la fuente secundaria de 5 v., pero si es necesario lo haré con todo gusto, dejo el pdf para qué le des una mirada cuando tengas tiempo y ganas , saludos y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Veo que -12V no tiene circuito de limitación de corriente , entonces cambiale los díodos rápidos esos, veo tres ahí y fijate si le podés sacar 3 o 4 A


----------



## ngc1976

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Veo que -12V no tiene circuito de limitación de corriente , entonces cambiale los díodos rápidos esos, veo tres ahí y fijate si le podés sacar 3 o 4 A



Hola DOSMETROS, gracias por tu atención, ya reemplacé los diodos y coloque un puente de diodos rápidos f12c20A y arrancó sin problemas, le coloqué a modo de carga una lampara de 12v. 50 wats y mantuvo perfectamente la tensión negativa, ahora faltaría  ver cómo subo esa tensión , los 3.3 y los 5 volts me interesan, si eso simplifica la reforma lo podemos eliminar, gracias por tu atención y gentileza, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Maravilloso , nos ahorramos un problemón  !

Paso siguiente desarmá todo lo de 3.3 y +5V y vamos a engañar a V33 y V5 con dos zener y dos resistencias desde los +12V

P.D.: El transformador está mal dibujado pero no importa


----------



## ngc1976

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Maravilloso , nos ahorramos un problemón  !
> 
> Paso siguiente desarmá todo lo de 3.3 y +5V y vamos a engañar a V33 y V5 con dos zener y dos resistencias desde los +12V
> 
> P.D.: El transformador está mal dibujado pero no importa


Hola DOSMETROS Y Feliz dia de la patria para todos los compatriotas, modifiqué la fuente según tus consejos, eliminé las salidas de 5 y 3,3 v. y de la salida + 12 coloqué un 7805 y seguidamente un zener de 3.3 v para las referencias, la fuente arrancó normalmente ahora con los + - 12 , subo las modificaciones y agregué parte del circuito qué no habia visto la vez anterior , gracias  por tu ayuda y predisposición, saludos
P.D : el trafo lo dibujé asi porque en la libreria no habia ninguno parecido y lo "arme" con bobinitas


----------



## Daniel Lopes

ngc1976 dijo:


> "modifiqué la fuente según tus consejos, eliminé las salidas de 5 y 3,3 v. y de la salida + 12 coloqué un 7805 y seguidamente un zener de 3.3 v para las referencias, la fuente arrancó normalmente ahora con los + - 12 , subo las modificaciones y agregué parte del circuito qué no habia visto la vez anterior , gracias  por tu ayuda y predisposición, saludos"


! Felicitaciones , si queda como un regalo de cunpleaños !
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bien !

Medime por favor que tensión hay en :

V12 (pata 3)
PT (pata 4)
PG (pata 11)
y DET (pata 12)


----------



## ngc1976

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ! Felicitaciones , si queda como un regalo de cunpleaños !
> !Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Muchisimas gracias por tu cortesia Daniel, un abrazo


----------



## ngc1976

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bien !
> 
> Medime por favor que tensión hay en :
> 
> V12 (pata 3)
> PT (pata 4)
> PG (pata 11)
> y DET (pata 12)


Hola DOSMETROS, me tomé un tiempo en remitir las tensiones qué me pediste que midiera porqué me encontré con algo qué no alcanzo a entender, encendiendo la fuente , colocando una lampara de carga de 20 wats en la rama positiva de los 12 volts y una resistencia de 330 ohms en la rama negativa, tengo una tensión de 12,8 volts en la positiva y  43 volts  en la negativa !!,  crei haber medido antes y evidentemente lo hice mal, pero si los nuevos rectificadores estan en paralelo a los de la rama + porque tengo semejante diferencia ??, igual te dejo las tensiones pedidas por vos para tu conocimiento. 
V12/ T3  : 4 V.
PT/ T4    : 0.83 V.
PG/ T11 : 5 V.
DET/ T12 : 3.35 V.

Gracias por tu atención, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probala con mas carga en el negativo , con 330 Ohms sólo circulan 36mA


----------



## ngc1976

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probala con mas carga en el negativo , con 330 Ohms sólo circulan 36mA


Hola DOSMETROS, coloqué en ambas ramas resitencias de 33 ohms, en la rama positiva tengo 12.8 v. y en la negativa 14.6 v., mi gran duda es la siguiente, por qué esa diferencia ? es el mismo bobinado del transformador , son dos puentes rectificadores similares y ambas ramas está filtradas con la misma capacidad ( 2200 mf. ) y el choque toroidal es el original al cual utilicé las ramas de 12 v bifilar , la rama positiva mantiene la tensión, pero la negativa es totalmente variable dependiendo de la carga, si mi idea era utilizarla en un amplificador de audio , cuando está en resposo la tensión se dispararia   peligrosamente del lado negativo, respasé mil veces el circuito y no he cometido errores, gracias por tu paciencia, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Suele pasar eso y no se porqué , a veces con una resistencia de carga se soluciona fácilmente y a veces da mucha batalla, probá a tomar de los 5V a ver cómo se comporta ?


----------



## ngc1976

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Suele pasar eso y no se porqué , a veces con una resistencia de carga se soluciona fácilmente y a veces da mucha batalla, probá a tomar de los 5V a ver cómo se comporta ?


Hola DOSMETROS, vos decis tomar del bobinado de los 5 v ? ambos puentes de diodos conectarlos a los 5 v ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No no , sólo el de -12V


----------



## ngc1976

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no , sólo el de -12V


Hola DOSMETROS, conecté el bobinado de 5 v a los rectificadores negativos, con una carga de 56 ohms sobre la rama negativa obtengo 8 vcc y si coloco  una lampara de 12 v 20 wats se cae a menos de 2 vcc, en todos los casos la rama positiva sigue inalterable en 12.8, evidentemente algo escapa a mi entendimiento, si miras el primer circuito qué subí, en la rama negativa y en serie con los -12 hay un diodo en directa, en muchas fuentes ese diodo siempre esta en la rama negativa sin saber la función qué cumple lo coloqué y no encontré ninguna diferencia en la salida, otra cosa qué no alcanzo a entender es por qué variando la carga en la rama positiva se mantiene siempre estable pero al mismo tiempo la negativa varia en valores muy disimiles, refleja lo qué pasa en la positiva , saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Habría que revisar como has conectado los diodos de la rama negativa, por que es imposible qur ocurra lo que comentas si la conexión es correcta. A fin de cuentas no es mas que un puente rectificador completo controlado por la rama positiva.


----------



## ngc1976

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Habría que revisar como has conectado los diodos de la rama negativa, por que es imposible qur ocurra lo que comentas si la conexión es correcta. A fin de cuentas no es mas que un puente rectificador completo controlado por la rama positiva.


Hola Dr, los diodos negativos están bien conectados imposible equivocarse, usé  diodos dobles con el anodo común, montados sobre el disipador y aislados electricamente del mismo, igual ante los pocos materailes en juego decidi probar con diferentes diodos nuevos y otros extraidos de viejas fuentes de pc, en todos los casos obtuve el mismo resultado, cómo dato curioso , si la rama positiva la dejo cargada con un resistencia de 470 ohms tengo 12,8 + y la negativa cargada con 54 ohms 9 v, cuando sin tocar nada le agrego carga a la rama positiva  con una lampara de 20 wats, sigue manteniendo los 12.8 v + pero la rama negativa sube arriba de los 40 !!, gracias por su consejo, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Restaurá el circuito original de los -12V , ya que éste tiene unas resistencias que le dan referencia al integrado , luego cambias los díodos por mayor corriente a ver que pasa


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos caro Don ngc1976 se no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias dibujar un diagrama esquemactico de que tienes armado ?
O sea dibujar todo las conecciones desde lo devanado secundario , los diodos positivos mas los diodos negativos , los inductores de filtrado , capacitores de filtrado etc.......
A si otra preguntonta : acaso lo inductor de filtro tiene misma relación de espiras entre la rama positiva y negativa  , y lo sentido de enrolamento del devanado , es igual o es en sentido contrario ?
Lo correcto es que sea en sentido contrario , donde en realidad lo sentido es lo mismo para los dos devanados lo que canbia es que lo inicio de uno devanado  es lo fin del otro.
Aclaro eso para puder ayudarte mejor sin recorrer a adiviñaciones .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ngc1976

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos caro Don ngc1976 se no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias dibujar un diagrama esquemactico de que tienes armado ?
> O sea dibujar todo las conecciones desde lo devanado secundario , los diodos positivos mas los diodos negativos , los inductores de filtrado , capacitores de filtrado etc.......
> A si otra preguntonta : acaso lo inductor de filtro tiene misma relación de espiras entre la rama positiva y negativa  , y lo sentido de enrolamento del devanado , es igual o es en sentido contrario ?
> Lo correcto es que sea en sentido contrario , donde en realidad lo sentido es lo mismo para los dos devanados lo que canbia es que lo inicio de uno devanado  es lo fin del otro.
> Aclaro eso para puder ayudarte mejor sin recorrer a adiviñaciones .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Hola Sr lopez, en la página anterior (51) tiene los dibujos de la fuente original y  las reformas, el inductor es el original y tambien opté por colocar uno para cada rama con iguales resultados, gracias por el comentario, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

ngc1976 dijo:


> Hola Sr lopez, en la página anterior (51) tiene los dibujos de la fuente original y  las reformas, el inductor es el original y tambien opté por colocar uno para cada rama con iguales resultados, gracias por el comentario, saludos


Generalmente los inductores de filtrado son hechos en lo mismo toroide de ferrita para tener mismo flujo magnectico y asi gañar mas regulación de tensión en la rama que NO es estabilizada (retroalimentada para lo CI controlador PWM).
Note que cuando las tensiones son simectricas los devanados mismo tenendo mismo sentido de enrolamento pero las ligaciones son hechas al revéz o sea lo inicio de un devanado es lo fin del otro.
Como las tensiones son las mismas pero con polaridad oposta lo numero de espiras de los dos devanados deben sener lo mismo , pero con las conecciones canbiadas y enroladas en lo mismo toroide.
?Acaso tienes disponible en las manos un Osciloscopio ?
Si si eso te ayudaria y mucho en desvendar lo que se pasa conparando las formas de onda de cada rama recordando que sienpre son simectricas en lo tienpo pero de misma amplitude ( o mas parecidas possible) con misma carga .
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ngc1976

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Generalmente los inductores de filtrado son hechos en lo mismo toroide de ferrita para tener mismo flujo magnectico y asi gañar mas regulación de tensión en la rama que NO es estabilizada (retroalimentada para lo CI controlador PWM).
> Note que cuando las tensiones son simectricas los devanados mismo tenendo mismo sentido de enrolamento pero las ligaciones son hechas al revéz o sea lo inicio de un devanado es lo fin del otro.
> Como las tensiones son las mismas pero con polaridad oposta lo numero de espiras de los dos devanados deben sener lo mismo , pero con las conecciones canbiadas y enroladas en lo mismo toroide.
> ?Acaso tienes disponible en las manos un Osciloscopio ?
> Si si eso te ayudaria y mucho en desvendar lo que se pasa conparando las formas de onda de cada rama recordando que sienpre son simectricas en lo tienpo pero de misma amplitude ( o mas parecidas possible) con misma carga .
> !Suerte!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Hola Daniel, muchas gracias por su atención y consejos técnicos, el tema del sentido de los bobinados lo pensé por eso puse un toroide independiente en cada rama con los mismo resultados, lamentablemente no dispongo de un osciloscopio y en este caso por tratarse de corriente  continua no podria ver la diferencia de existir, muchas gracias por su atención, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes

ngc1976 dijo:


> Hola Daniel, muchas gracias por su atención y consejos técnicos, el tema del sentido de los bobinados lo pensé por eso puse un toroide independiente en cada rama con los mismo resultados, lamentablemente no dispongo de un osciloscopio y en este caso por tratarse de corriente  continua no podria ver la diferencia de existir, muchas gracias por su atención, saludos


Tratarse de curriente continua o mejor , tensión continua despues del inductor de filtrado , antes del es tensión continua pulsante (rectificada ) al rictimo del PWM , generalmente algunas decenas de KHz.
En eses casos un Osciloscopio es inprescindible para una analise mas concreta sin adviñaciones.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ngc1976

Hola DOSMETROS Y DANIEL LOPES, volví a rearmar el circuito original de la fuente pero ya no funcionaba el est 5702 creo qué se pinchó después de tantas pruebas, pasó a mejor vida, ya resignado con ese integrado decidi armar una placa con el c.i Tl 494, copiada del post  SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta + PCB, la versión compacta, dejé el transformador original, los excitadores originales , la fuente primaria original, sólo agrego el puente de diodos negativo y la placa tal cual está en ese articulo, salió funcionando a la primera para mi alegría, la tensión varia entre 9 a 24 volts, mantiene la tensión entre vacío y  3 amperes por rama y la diferencia de voltaje entre  ambas es inexistente, utilizando el mismo bobinado para ambas, sólo me faltaría algún tipo de protección por sobreconsumo, creo qué en ese articulo alguien la modifico para ello, agradezco tu aguante dosmetros y los consejos del señor Daniel, saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## Alejo360

Buenos días. Tengo una fuente de PC ATX en desuso que debe tener 9 años. Es marca vitsuba (hecho en China). Medí los voltajes del conector de 24 pines y me dan fuera del estandar. Por ejemplo: El pin de 5v me da 5,46v, el pin de 12v me da 11,10v.

Esta diferencia en los voltajes significa que está dañada?
Se puede utilizar esta fuente para realizar una fuente variable de laboratorio? Qué consecuencias puede haber?


----------



## DJ T3

Alejo360 dijo:


> Buenos días. Tengo una fuente de PC ATX en desuso que debe tener 9 años. Es marca vitsuba (hecho en China). Medí los voltajes del conector de 24 pines y me dan fuera del estandar. Por ejemplo: El pin de 5v me da 5,46v, el pin de 12v me da 11,10v.
> 
> Esta diferencia en los voltajes significa que está dañada?
> Se puede utilizar esta fuente para realizar una fuente variable de laboratorio? Qué consecuencias puede haber?



Esos voltajes parecen correctos si no tienen carga.

Por ser de tantos años, yo cambiaria capacitores electroliticos que podrian no estar funcionando bien.

A fuente variable a que le llamas? Desde la salida intercalar algun circuito?


----------



## anajesusa

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , conectas igual que la que ya viene de -12V . . . la original de  -12 V tiene una protección-limitación a 1 Ampere y apaga . . . tu no le limitas nada
> 
> Quedará la protección general por sobrecorriente de la fuente.


Hola gente tanto tiempo, estuve ensayando esto de poner dos diodos rapidos donde toman los diodos del +12 y como dicde alguien por ahi en uno de los posteos en lugar de darme -12v  contra la masa me da -27v le meto carga y se baja un poco pero nada que ver con -12


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo lo hice hace tiempo con una fuente AT (de las mas viejas) y anduvo perfecto...es más, solo me limité a cambiar los diodos de poca corriente que venían para los -12V. Luego subí la tensión a +/-22V (eliminando las protecciones) y siguió funcionando OK.

Probablemente, en las fuentes ATX de las PC mas nuevas que creo que no usan -12V como antes se hacía, haya algo cambiado por algún motivo (costos??), pero en las viejas funcionaba a la perfección.

Hay que revisar el circuito de rectificación del secundario para ver como son las conexiones que traen.


----------



## willyalarmas

Hola a todos, les agradezco el aporte y la dedicación, pude modificar una fuente con 494 y funciona perfecto, ahora reparé una fuente de 500 W y funciona bien y quiero codificarlo también pero tiene un jz6120 y no consigo nada por Internet, agradecería si me pueden ayudar a poder codificarlo, gracias !


----------



## DJ T3

Pon fotos y de la ubicación también de ambos lados.
Me sale una página rusa, y un MAX6120, pero es un zener programable.


----------



## Scooter

Un momento que haga un truco de magia

Parece ser que 15W
Y si no es eso, será otra cosa. Mira a ver que es lo que pone en la carcasa de tu fuente, la tienes delante.


----------



## dm1990

Wow increible tutorial. Mis respetos hermano. Gracias por compartir.


----------



## RF89R

DOSMETROS dijo:


> He reformado más de 50 conmutadas de Pc así.
> 
> Si van a decir que es mejor construir una nueva   , probablemente así sea , pero ésta es gratis   .
> Voy a explicarlo para principiantes con poco instrumental , digamos sólo un tester
> 
> La primera es un lio, después de tres o cuatro, salen con fritas   !
> 
> Empecemos, necesitamos una fuente funcionando y de la potencia que necesitamos ¡no pidan aumento de potencia  ! y algún cadaver para sacarle repuestos  .
> 
> Si es ATX, hago un corto entre el cable verde y cualquier negro.
> 
> Si la fuente no arranca sola, resistencia de 47 Ω 2 Watts entre los + 5 Volts y masa.
> Si arrancó sola ya podemos empezar, si no arrancó prueben una de menos Ohms y mas watts hasta que arranque, puede ser una lamparita de coche de 6 o 12 volts  5 0 12 Watts conectada entre los +5 V y masa.
> 
> ¿La van a usar en audio? Ok
> 
> Se fijan el valor del capacitor y la resistencia conectados a las patas 5 y 6 del TL494 (IR3MO2  MB3759  KA7500B) que son los que manejan la frecuencia de oscilador, y sacan ésta cuenta:
> 
> f_osc = 1,1 /  R*C  (en faradios, hay que agregarle 6 ceros después de la coma)
> 
> Un valor bastante común de encontrar es C = 0.0022 µF y R = 8k2 (f_osc = 61 Khz)
> Esa es la frecuencia del oscilador, la de la salida es la mitad 30 khz (inaudible).
> Para subirle la frecuencia, le ponen una lámpara (yo uso una dicroica 12V 50W, entre +5 y masa) le cambian R (que sale de la pata 5 del TL494) por un preset del mismo valor o levemente superior, si r = 8k2 va de 10k, y lo van bajando, mirando la luz testigo y *escuchando* la fuente, si se apaga, retroceden un poquito, si no vuelve a arrancar sola hay que apagarla y esperar un par de segundos antes de re-encenderla. Nunca la dejen regulada demasiado cerca de donde ya no arranca!. Sacan el preset lo miden a tester y lo reemplazan con una resistencia fija de igual o superior valor (nunca debería ser de menos de 1k8 según el datasheet).
> 
> * ¡ OJO QUE LA MITAD DE LA PLACA TRABAJA A LÍNEA, TOCÁS Y TE MATA ! *
> 
> La dejás así reformada probando un buén rato con la lámpara conectada, la desenchufás y te fijás la temperatura de los dos transistores . . . ¿Todo OK? bueno , seguimos en otro mensaje.


Hola soy nuevo aquí, me gustaría saber si alguno de ustedes a la logrado convertir una de estas fuentes regulable?


----------



## DJ T3

Si y no.
Regular a voluntad la propia fuente NO es muy sano, ya que hay que cambiar algunas cosas para adaptarse a los nuevos parametros.
Integrarle un circuito que regule, claro que si se puede.
No se si en éste mismo post o por ahi habian consultado algo similar.

Te conviene modificar la fuente a un valor de tension ligeramente superior al maximo pretendido, y en la salida colocar la etapa de regulacion.

Recuerda eliminar las tension restantes, ya sea 5v, 3,3v, etc. Todas, menos la de 12V o de lo que vayas a usar como tension total.


----------



## diegofree

Hola

He leido el foro y llegue hasta la 6 y me marie.
Tengo una fuente de pc atx de 450 W.  Tiene un ka7500b y un  lm339n
Quiere que regule de 1,2 v a 2 voltios.
Por lo que leí debo modificar la pata 1 del 7500b, ahora pregunto, puedo agregar otra resistencia a la pata 1 para regular de 1,2 a 2v. Como hago la conexión.

Adjunto imagen de los componentes conectados a la pata 1 del KA7500b

Saludos.

Diego


----------



## J2C

diegofree dijo:


> Hola
> 
> He leido el foro y llegue hasta la 6 y me marie.
> ......



@diegofree pues sigue leyendo, de seguro alguien lo ha hecho ya.




diegofree dijo:


> .......
> Tengo una fuente de pc atx de 450 W.  Tiene un ka7500b y un  lm339n
> Quiere que regule de 1,2 v a 2 voltios.
> Por lo que leí debo modificar la pata 1 del 7500b, ahora pregunto, puedo agregar otra resistencia a la pata 1 para regular de 1,2 a 2v. Como hago la conexión.
> 
> Adjunto imagen de los componentes conectados a la pata 1 del KA7500b
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Diego


El KA7500B es exactamente igual al TL494.


Dado que las fuentes de PC tienen muchas protecciones no es tan sencillo de realizar como tu piensas. Así que lee un poco más por que no es solo modificar la pata 1 del integrado, sino que hay que modificar o bloquear todo lo que activa las protecciones por sobretensión, cortocircuito, etc y que se encuentran en las 3 tensiones mas importantes que entregan las fuentes: 12, 5 y 3,3 V


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## diegofree

Gracias J2C por la información.

Llegue hasta la página 20 del foro.

Por dudas no encuentro en san google circuito de la fuente de pc de 450 w. 

Saludos.

Diego.


----------



## DJ T3

Si lleva un integrado comun (KA7500, LA7500, 7500 en general, TL494, etc), no hace falta tener el diagrama, solo deberas relevar la parte del secundario, que por lo general utilizan circuitos comparadores (en tu caso LM339), o integrados dedicados, y analizar para desactivar la misma.
Ojo, deberas tener en cuenta que los otros voltajes tambien variaran...
Por cierto, quieres variar entre 1,2V y 2V, o quieres variar por ejemplo, entre 10,8V y 14V?


----------



## diegofree

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por cierto, quieres variar entre 1,2V y 2V, o quieres variar por ejemplo, entre 10,8V y 14V?


Quiero variar entre 1,2 y 2V. Necesito en ese rango para hacer una pruebas.


----------



## DJ T3

diegofree dijo:


> Quiero variar entre 1,2 y 2V. Necesito en ese rango para hacer una pruebas.


Te sugiero uses un regulador externo, y la salida de 3,3V, ya que a veces las fuentes usan una regulacion fuera de la principal, desde los 5V.
Un ejemplo...


----------



## diegofree

DJ T3 dijo:


> Te sugiero uses un regulador externo, y la salida de 3,3V, ya que a veces las fuentes usan una regulacion fuera de la principal, desde los 5V.
> Un ejemplo...


Me podrías pasar algún circuito que soporte 30 amperes, porque 5V soporta hasta 30 amperes.
La regulación la haría en la rama de los 5v porque en el 3,3 soporta hasta 20 amperes


----------



## DJ T3

No tengo a mano, pero busca en el foro.
Te recomiendo que uses conmutada, ya que la lineal vas a tener una caida muy grande (minimo 0,3V) en los transistores, en comparacion al voltaje a regular (de 1,2V a 2V).

Sere curioso. Para que necesitas ese voltaje y amperaje?


----------



## diegofree

DJ T3 dijo:


> Te recomiendo que uses conmutada, ya que la lineal vas a tener una caida muy grande (minimo 0,3V) en los transistores, en comparacion al voltaje a regular (de 1,2V a 2V).
> 
> Sere curioso. Para que necesitas ese voltaje y amperaje?


Lo utilizo para hacer pruebas con electrodos de distintos materiales en medio alcalino. Debo bajar el voltaje porque el acero inoxidable me lo desintegra. Actualmente uso 3,3 v.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , una salida rapida y economica que veo es poner algunos  diodos de unos 50Amperios de curriente directa en serie con la salida de 5Voltios o de 3,3 Voltios dependendo de la curriente requerida ( o lo que la fuente logra fornir) .
La quieda de tensión dependente de la curriente directa puede llegar a casi 1 Voltio por diodo.
No olvidar de poner un bueno dicipador de calor en cada diodo.
!Suerte!


----------



## switchxxi

diegofree dijo:


> Lo utilizo para hacer pruebas con electrodos de distintos materiales en medio alcalino. Debo bajar el voltaje porque el acero inoxidable me lo desintegra. Actualmente uso 3,3 v.


Pregunta de ignorante curioso: ¿ En que modifica que la tensión baje de 3.3V a 2v o menos ? Creía que la desintegración era producida por la corriente constante por el efecto de electrolisis y la forma de minimizarlo era usando corriente alterna en vez de continua.

Siendo que lo que cuenta es la corriente en el proceso de electrolisis técnicamente solo se me ocurre que bajando la tensión baje también la corriente (lo que también se lograría alejando los electrodos entre si) y eso ayude un poco pero en los niveles de corriente que hablas no se si eso hace diferencia, por eso la pregunta, quizá se me esta escapando algo o entendí mal el proceso.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

switchxxi dijo:


> Pregunta de ignorante curioso: ¿ En que modifica que la tensión baje de 3.3V a 2v o menos ? Creía que la desintegración era producida por la corriente constante por el efecto de electrolisis y la forma de minimizarlo era usando corriente alterna en vez de continua.
> 
> Siendo que lo que cuenta es la corriente en el proceso de electrolisis técnicamente solo se me ocurre que bajando la tensión baje también la corriente (lo que también se lograría alejando los electrodos entre si) y eso ayude un poco pero en los niveles de corriente que hablas no se si eso hace diferencia, por eso la pregunta, quizá se me esta escapando algo o entendí mal el proceso.


Quizaz diluindo un poquito mas de agua si puede aumentar la "resistencia inerente" del proceso electroquimico y portanto bajar la curriente circulante.
La curriente NO es constante y si la tensión aplicada , la curriente es dependente directamente de la resistencia presente en lo momento del proceso electroquimico realizado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

diegofree dijo:


> Debo bajar el voltaje porque el acero inoxidable me lo desintegra


 
Que tipo , calidad de acero inoxidable estás usando ?


----------



## diegofree

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que tipo , calidad de acero inoxidable estás usando ?


Ahora estoy probando con AISI 304, el viernes me traen AISI 316, luego probar con titanio grado 2 y titanio revestido con rutenio (Estos no los tengo son caros y piden una determinada dimensión)
Leyendo los foros deseo saber si realice bien los cálculo

Voy a hacer regular los 5 voltios

En la pata 1 del tl494, KA7500B

5V/(5000+1250)x1250= 1 V




Pata 2 (5v tensión de referencia TL494 KA7500)
Pata 14

5V(Vref)/(3900+975)x975=1V




Con esas modificaciones debería funcionar o tengo que tocar otras partes.


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Quizaz diluindo un poquito mas de agua si puede aumentar la "resistencia inerente" del proceso electroquimico y portanto bajar la curriente circulante.
> La curriente NO es constante y si la tensión aplicada , la curriente es dependente directamente de la resistencia presente en lo momento del proceso electroquimico realizado.


Necesito que fluya la mayor cantidad de corriente que pueda extraer de la fuente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

diegofree dijo:


> "Necesito que fluya la mayor cantidad de corriente que pueda extraer de la fuente."


!Pero dices que lo exceso de curriente destroe lo acero inoxidable , pense que querias bajarla para reducir ese efecto !


----------



## diegofree

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Pero dices que lo exceso de curriente destroe lo acero inoxidable , pense que querias bajarla para reducir ese efecto !


Necesito bajar el voltaje. Con lo que puedo evitar menor desintegración (es una hipótesis).


----------



## Daniel Lopes

diegofree dijo:


> Necesito bajar el voltaje. Con lo que puedo evitar menor desintegración (es una hipótesis).


Ok , en mi  post#1053 te aporte una dica sinples y barata para ustedes testear  al azar, recordese que un NO ya tienes en las manos.
!Suerte!


----------



## DJ T3

diegofree dijo:


> La regulación la haría en la rama de los 5v porque en el 3,3 soporta hasta 20 amperes


Analizá bien tu circuito, como te mencione anteriormente (bah, subi un diagrama), algunas fuentes usan la linea de 5V para los 3,3V.

Mi sugerencia es que primero puedas regular la fuente (desconectar los sensores y protecciones, y realizar la regulacion directamente desde los 5V solamente), y luego eliminar absolutamente todo, osea TODO lo que NO tiene relacion a los 5V.
No vas a tener proteccion (a menos que la incluyas).

No necesitas absolutamente nada del lado secundario para que funcione normalmente, mas que un voltaje para regular (referencia, feedback).


----------



## DOSMETROS

En algún post yo expliqué cómo (y ya ni me acuerdo) se quitaban todas las protecciones de bajo-alto voltaje desactivando el lm339n y ahí si encarás lo de la pata 1


----------



## J2C

2M depende de la fuente que tenga en sus manos, algunas tienen las *protecciones de bajo-alto voltaje* y otras tienen también *detección de cortocircuitos* en un determinado tiempo.

Lo dije en mi post *#1045* pero le cuesta leer a ese miembro !!!!


Si saber que transistores e integrados posee dicha plaqueta ni fotos detalladas de la misma es imposible darle más ayuda.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

J2C dijo:


> le cuesta leer a ese *miembro*


----------



## heidyvanesa19

J2C dijo:


> 2M depende de la fuente que tenga en sus manos, algunas tienen las *protecciones de bajo-alto voltaje* y otras tienen también *detección de cortocircuitos* en un determinado tiempo.
> 
> Lo dije en mi post *#1045* pero le cuesta leer a ese miembro !!!!
> 
> 
> Si saber que transistores e integrados posee dicha plaqueta ni fotos detalladas de la misma es imposible darle más ayuda.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


Todo lo quieren a mano, la generación de cristal ya no se esfuerzan como lo hacemos nosotros...

Por cierto aquí les dejo algunos diagramas de fuentes de poder, algunas que tengo son las que aun uso para reparar algunas...


----------



## diegofree

Hola a todos

Me encontré con un amigo de la secundaria que es ingeniero electrónico (luego de hablar mas de 2 hs de la vida de cada uno). Me pasó la siguiente modificación.
Plano de parte de la fuente a reformar KA7500b


La resistencia 4k69 y de 150 k hay que sacarla
y agregar este modificación sin cortar nada en la placa. Utilice los agujeros en donde estaba la resistencia de 4k69 para la siguiente reforma:


La fuente empieza regulando de 4,8 v en la salida de los 5 voltios, todos los valores de las salidas de 3,3 5 y 12 V también disminuyen.
Si desean les paso el rango de regulación de cada una de las salidas.

Saludos.

Diego.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dale , pasá todos los avances.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , canbiar la tensión de salida de una fuente conmutada es possible hasta un cierto rango , despues mas que eso es nesesario rediseñar los devanados secundarios !
No pudemos tanbien de olvidar las protecciones que funcionan en una cierta ventana , mas o menos tensión que la nominal de diseño hacen saltar las proteciones y lo PWM para de andar , hay que estudiar detenidamente como funcionan para o desabilitar o reayustar la ventana para la nueva tensión de salida deseada.
!Suerte!


----------



## diegofree

Hola a todos:



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dale , pasá todos los avances.


He realizado prueba en la salida de los 5v y trabaje con tensiones de 1,2 voltios hasta 2,75 voltios llegando a una carga de 6,5 amperes y no exploto nada (le solde cable de sección de 4mm2). Sigo realizando pruebas. Tengo que desarmar la fuente para agregarle cable a las salidas de 3,3  y 12 voltios, así les paso el rango de regulación de cada salida.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3

Ojo de donde estás sensando los voltajes, si los sensas de forma original, no pasa nada, pero si solo sensas una salida (por ejemplo la de 5V), los otros voltajes pueden subir mucho cuando cargues la linea de 5V, asi que ten en cuenta eso para cuando cargues esa linea (mas que nada el problema son el voltaje de los capacitores)


----------



## diegofree

Hola a Todos



DJ T3 dijo:


> Ojo de donde estás sensando los voltajes, si los sensas de forma original, no pasa nada, pero si solo sensas una salida (por ejemplo la de 5V), los otros voltajes pueden subir mucho cuando cargues la linea de 5V, asi que ten en cuenta eso para cuando cargues esa linea (mas que nada el problema son el voltaje de los capacitores)


Por lo que acabo de leer al poner carga en la salida de 5v debo verificar si las otras salidas suben de voltaje ?

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3

Si, y no. Lo ideal seria medir con carga en alguna (una sola) de las salidas y medir el resto.
Pero a lo que voy, es que depende de cómo estés sensando las tensiones, si no modificaste esa parte, no deberia subir taanto el resto de voltajes


----------



## diegofree

Hola a todos

La única modificación que le realice a la fuente es lo expuesto en el post *#1066. *No modifique ninguna protecciones. Por las prueba realizadas en la línea de los 5 v, llega como máximo a 4,8 V. Pero voy a darle carga a la salida de 5 V y veo si varías las otras salidas 12 v y 3,3 V.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3

La de 3.3V, puede que no varie mucho, ya que, como comenté, toma tension desde los 5V, y de ahí regula, dependiendo del fabricante, con transistores, u otro método...
Si no vas a usar el resto de tensiones, te sugiero consideres eliminar todo lo relacionado a esas tensiones


----------



## nabesi86

Hay un tutorial en youtube de un brasilero que realiza soldadura usando una fuente atx, para esto aprovecha el amperaje de los 5v  los cuales son 30 amp, a esto le suma el amperaje de los 3.3 v  que es la misma linea eliminando la bobina.......al final ajusta a 12 voltios ,los que antes eran 5 volts  a través de una serie de modificaciones. por ejemplo usando  los 5 volt  del stand by


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pon la dirección del video , en general es imposible sumar las tensiones de una fuente de PC !


----------



## Don Plaquetin

nabesi86 dijo:


> el amperaje de los 5v  los cuales son 30 amp, a esto le suma el amperaje de los 3.3 v  que es la misma linea eliminando la bobina..


olaaa bona tarda. son 150W mas lo del 3,3V yo quiero ver eso.  

Saludos


----------



## DJ T3

DOSMETROS dijo:


> es imposible sumar las tensiones


Ojo que dijo


nabesi86 dijo:


> le suma el amperaje


Y NO voltaje.

Ésto se puede cuando la linea de 3,3V la sacan desde los 5V.

Aunque la parte de elevar de 5 a 12 Volts, no me gusta. No quedaria inestable o al limite todo?
Lo ideal es quitar todo, o la mayoria, de secundarios y enrollar alambre nuevo y grueso


----------



## eryck2004

*H*ola*,* necesito ayuda para crear éste limitador de corriente variable. *T*engo los componentes pero solo quiero hacer el limitador para una fuente atx sin el xl4015*.*


----------



## DJ T3

Y como pensas acoplarlo?
Al menos sabes cómo funciona?


----------



## nabesi86

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pon la dirección del video , en general es imposible sumar las tensiones de una fuente de PC !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Está bien , modifica una fuente de PC para obtener mayor voltaje de la línea de 5 V que tiene cables mas gruesos su bobinado, te había entendido que literalmente sumaba voltajes de 3.3 , de 5 y de 12 V, eso no es posible ya que convergen a la misma GND

Algunas fuentes muy cool tienen bobinado , rectificación y filtrado independiente para varias líneas de la misma tensión (varias +12 , varias +5 , varias +3.3) en ese caso , luego de pelear con la electrónica de protección se podría ponerlas en serie o paralelo.


----------



## nabesi86

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Está bien , modifica una fuente de PC para obtener mayor voltaje de la línea de 5 V que tiene cables mas gruesos su bobinado, te había entendido que literalmente sumaba voltajes de 3.3 , de 5 y de 12 V, eso no es posible ya que convergen a la misma GND
> 
> Algunas fuentes muy cool tienen bobinado , rectificación y filtrado independiente para varias líneas de la misma tensión (varias +12 , varias +5 , varias +3.3) en ese caso , luego de pelear con la electrónica de protección se podría ponerlas en serie o paralelo.


No dije que sumara los 12v,exprese que los 5v  los subía a 12 modificando el circuito....por ejemplo coloca otro par de diodos schottky de 15 x 2 amperios  para conseguir los 60 amperios o mas 
yo trate de hacer lo mismo solo que mi fuente era algo diferente, el amperaje final que me dio fueron 14.5 voltios  y 50 amperios ....probe alu}gunas cargas  pero no tuve una ,de suficiente requerimiento de amperios para probar a fondo como motores potentes o algo así....se me ocurrió probarlo con un amplificador de audio car ,que era la finalidad del proyecto,teniendo en cuenta que son algo caras las fuentes conmutdas de altos amperios.
al fin no me dio resultado, cuando conecte el amplificador exploto el mosfet de la etapa primaria ..zona hot
Como no me funciono la fuente de pc ,use transformadores de microondas  y conseguí 80 amperios


----------



## DJ T3

Recuerda que esos transformadores NO estan pensados para usarse continuamente, si lo haces asi, el rendimiento NO va a ser el esperado.
Osea que si el microondas era de 1500W, no vas a sacar esa potencia, sino, digamos la mitad


----------



## nabesi86

DJ T3 dijo:


> Recuerda que esos transformadores NO estan pensados para usarse continuamente, si lo haces asi, el rendimiento NO va a ser el esperado.
> Osea que si el microondas era de 1500W, no vas a sacar esa potencia, sino, digamos la mitad


Funciona excelente, le coloque dos amplificadores audio car uno de 2000w y otro de 1000w, muy buen rendimiento 4-5 horas horas a toda potencia sin problemas... Calentamiento normal...


----------



## DOSMETROS

De que potencia es la fuente , lo que dice la etiqueta ?


----------



## nabesi86

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De que potencia es la fuente , lo que dice la etiqueta ?


Eran..   
. Solo quedan los chasis porq ahora están ocupadas con transformadores de microondas


----------



## Alexis0159

Buenas gente les comparto fotos de mi fuente ya reformada para los 12v que puede entregar hasta 10A despues de quemar como 500tas fuentes esta es la única que se la aguantó jaja, nah tengo otra más para quemar modificar  pero es algo extraña, no trae el tl494 sino el ps224, bueno al grano aquí las fotos




Le puse un conector de altavoces ya que no tenia otros  




Le coloqué un led azul de encendido y el rojo de stand-by de los 5vsb


Lo que hice fue quitar todas las resistencias de los +3,3v +5v -12v y -5v para mantener los 12v,a los -12v y -5v le anulé la referencia también poniendo la pata 5 con su diodo zener del lm339 a masa ya que sin esto la fuente no enciende, luego entre la pata 16 y masa del tl494 le coloqué una R de 15k para que la fuente me permita encender una lampara de 50w o 100w sin que se apague, la protección contra cortocircuito aún está presente sólo cuando se produce un corto directo se apaga, puedo colocar una carga de 10A y la fuente aún sigue encendida, no hace falta colocar esta pata a masa como dicen en otros foros ya que tuve una mala experiencia que ahora contaré.

Cambié el diodo de los +12v por uno que soporta hasta 20A se lo saqué de otra fuente, le agregué pasta térmica ya que no la tenía, el anterior calentaba mucho llegando a superar los 50°c con una carga de 50w ahora con una carga de 100w apenas calienta el diodo no llega a los 30°.

El cooler lo puse en los +5v ya que esta tensión no la usaré.

Le coloqué un interruptor en la entrada de linea 220 y otro entre el cable verde y negro.

Algunos detalles de esta fuente es que al encenderla emite un zumbido justo donde están los +5vsb y al colocarle una carga de no mas de 1A aquí el zumbido desaparece.

Anteriormente había reformado una de 500w, lo que hice fue hacer lo mismo que lo anterior, dejando sólo la referencia en los +12v, los -12v y los -5v no los había tocado, corté la vena de la pata 16 del tl494 y la mandé a masa hasta aquí todo normal, despues fui quitándole algunas cosas a la fuente de los +5v y +3,3v dejé sólo los +12v, la habré usado a lo sumo 2 días para iluminación led no mas de 500mA, al día siguiente le explotó un condensador en los +5vsb, luego salto una chispa y reventó el fusible, al abrirla aparte de oler a quemado noté que todas las resistencias que están cerca de los +5vsb y en la entrada del primer trafo que se encarga de alimentar el tl494 estaban todas calcinadas, la verdad no se como pudo haber pasado ya que luego de la reforma quedo funcionando lo más normal la fuente, sospecho que podría haber sido por cortar la pata 16 del tl494 y colocarla a masa.

Sólo espero que a los que hayan modificado este tipo de fuentes no les haya pasado lo mismo que a mi, estas fuentes son muy delicadas a la hora de meterle mano, ya quemé muchas las cuales no he podido reparar. A la fuente no la pude reparar, probe cambiando todas las resistencias, condensadores, transistores del mismo valor hasta el trafo encargado de los +5vsb ya que se habia quemado, le cambié hasta los diodos y al momento de probarla con una lampara de prueba en serie no hacía nada, al medirla me daba todo en cero.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

nabesi86 dijo:


>


Convengamos amigos , decir que si puede sacar 80A desa fuentezita China pedorra ya es un abuso de nuestra pacienzia principalmente para los que tienen  conocimento sobre el tema .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Faanma

Hola gente, les cuento mi experiencia. He modificado una fuente AT para alimentar un motor de 36v dc, lo que hice fue tocar la linea de los -12 para que entregue mas corriente y cambié algunos capacitores por mas tensión, luego borré el circuito de control (pin 1 del TL494) le puse un par de resistencias de 1k + un preset multivuelta de 10k referenciado de lo 12V para lograr una regulación de entre 12V y 48V aproximadamente lo bueno es que es una fuente AT y no tiene tantas protecciones solo la de corto circuito.

Luego puse el chopper (transformador de pulso) de otra fuente donante, con el primario en paralelo a la anterior para probar si funcionaba y si funcionó a la primera. la idea con este era tratar de sacar 100v para alimentar otro motor y hacerle la modificación que explica DOSMETROS al comienzo de este thread. Pero por desgracia por una mala manipulación se me cayo al piso y se partió en 3 pedazos así que directamente lo desarme y rebobine el secundario a mi antojo, la ferrita la pegue con pegamento cianoacrilato, lo volví armar y probar, para mi sorpresa funcionó, solo se escucha que hace un click cuando se apaga pero supongo que debe ser porque aun no lo selle para que quede todo firme, solo lo encinte para mantener la E y la I unidas, calienta normal y los voltajes salen bien, se cae un poco cuando pongo el motor pero es normal ya que la tengo como una fuente separada, o digamos un "parásito" de la original y sin conexión al circuito de regulación ya que lo quiero mantener así.

Ni siquiera unir las masas porque al ser una carga inductiva mete mucho ruido. Otra que probé fue poner los secundarios de los dos transformadores en serie y funciono bien. En conclusión, me pareció mas sencillo rebobinar el secundario ya que son muy pocas vueltas de alambre y si se le sube la frecuencia podrían ser menos, igualmente lo voy a desarmar de nuevo porque le agregue 2 vueltas de mas por las dudas, ya que al estar roto pensé que podría tener algunas perdidas y demás, pero se las voy a tener que sacar porque me tira alrededor de 120V y el motor es de 100V.


----------



## flaco-urbano

Dejo una pregunta aquí.
¿Podría en una de estas fuentes anular el doblador de voltaje empleando sólo un capacitor?
En caso afirmativo, ¿donde debo conectar el extremo inferior de C7?


----------



## DJ T3

No se puede, ya que necesitas ese punto medio. Si fuese otro el diseño, si se podria...


----------



## flaco-urbano

DJ T3 dijo:


> No se puede


Yo había realizado una prueba experimental. Lo que hice fue dejar C6 y puentear C5, y la fuente encendió!!! 
Pregunto: ¿metí la pata? ¿es un error el que cometí?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

flaco-urbano dijo:


> Yo había realizado una prueba experimental. Lo que hice fue dejar C6 y puentear C5, y la fuente encendió!!!
> Pregunto: ¿metí la pata? ¿es un error el que cometí?


Hola a todos , caro Don flaco-urbano si NO exceder la tensión de ayslamento del capacitor electrolictico "C6" y tanbien de NO haber la necesidad de andar en 110Voltios , jo creo que puedes dejar asi como estas su esperimento .
Lo que puedes hacer para gañar mas conocimento con ese esperimento es medir la fuente a plena potenzia sin modificar y despues de modificada para saper si hoube alguna pierda de rendimento (particularmente creo que NO )
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## flaco-urbano

Dejo una imagen de lo que hice.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si no estoy loco  , es una fuente AT sin fuente standby y ese capacitor le da el arranque , una vez andando se autoalimenta  . . .  parece que si estoy loco


----------



## flaco-urbano

DOSMETROS dijo:


> es una fuente AT


Es esta una ATX 





						Bxp65 Or | MercadoLibre 📦
					

Envíos Gratis en el día ✓ Comprá Bxp65 Or en cuotas sin interés! Conocé nuestras increíbles ofertas y promociones en millones de productos.




					computacion.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si si , después le vi el cuarto transformador.


----------



## mcrven

flaco-urbano dijo:


> Yo había realizado una prueba experimental. Lo que hice fue dejar C6 y puentear C5, y la fuente encendió!!!
> Pregunto: ¿metí la pata? ¿es un error el que cometí?


En cuanto a esto, no se trata de que cometiera un error... simplemente se trata de un introducción profunda de extremidades inferiores...


Aquí le muestro una sección HOT de una fuente cualquiera. Solo que esta está mejor dibujada, y le explico...

Para relacionarla con sus condensadores C5, C6, C7; los veremos aquí como C2, C1, C3.

Le hago notar que el SWITCH, compuesto por los transistores Q2, Q1; funciona como conmutador del primario de T1 intercambiandolo entre +160V (positivo de C2) y -160V (negativo de C1). C3 se mantiene al centro del divisor de tensión (+, - de C2, C1; respectivamente) y se carga en un sentido, luego se descarga en el otro, según el conmutador.
Si usted ha hecho un puente en la posición de C2 (C5 para usted), ha conectado C1 (C6 para usted) directamente a 311 V DC, nominales y, generalmente, esos capacitores vienen para un tensión de aislación de 200 VDC (Es la duda planteada por Daniel). Por otro lado, se elimina la alternancia de T1, dejando anulado el efecto de Push-Pull, quedando convertido, el sistema en una especie de media onda.

Considero que la potencia quedará reducida a menos de la mitad y, ojalá no estallen los conmutadores y/o C1 (C6).


----------



## unmonje

Ah yo creía que meter la PATA, era en el horno, para Navidad


----------



## mcrven

unmonje dijo:


> Ah yo creía que meter la PATA, era en el horno, para Navidad



Eso sucede por andar de creyente...


----------



## flaco-urbano

mcrven dijo:


> -160V


Pero aquí no tengo una fuente partida ni un push-pull. El punto medio entre C1 y C2 no está a masa.
C7 en el primer esquema, es de 400V.


----------



## DJ T3

flaco-urbano dijo:


> C1 y C2 no está a masa


No esta a masa porque es un punto medio flotante.

Relee *éste post*, incluyendo el esquema y analiza.

Como dijeron, probablemente funcione, quizas un tiempo, pero en vez de conmutar +-160V, conmutas +310V, y asi no fue diseñada la fuente.
Puedes modificarla, obvio, pero deberas leer mucho, y basarte en las fuentes con 1 solo transistor, y no pretendas sacar ni la mitad de la potencia total...


----------



## mcrven

En esa parte del circuito, nada está a masa. Toda esa sección se encuentra flotante, totalmente aislada galvánicamente. El centro de  C2, C1 es el "0" (Cero) de esa fuente. Cuando Q2 conduce comunica el +160V a T1, Cuando conduce Q1 comunica T1 al -160V.

Cuando se dijo lo de la tensión de aisalamiento del capacitor, no nos referíamos a C3 (C7), sino a C1 (C6), que usted dejó conectado entre el - y el + del puente-diodos. Allí hay mínimo 311 VDC cuando la fuente está encendida y con carga; con la fuente en vacío (OFF) esa tensión puede alcanzar hasta 370 VDC. Los condensadores de la sección HOT vienen rateados para, máximo 220 VDC.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola gente bonita y entiendida en fuentes de tecnologia  conmutada , jo aclare en mi post que serias prudente hacer medidas en la fuente sob carga en los dos modos , lo original y despues lo modificado para averiguar si hay alguna pierda de potenzia.
Entiendo que los dos capacitores electrolicticos de filtrado funcionam como dos "fuentes de tensión DC" en série,  o sea els tienem bajissima inpedancia para sinales AC , lo cual es ezactamente la frequenzia de conmutación , esa generalmente anda  en algunas decenas de KHz .
Lo punto "flotante" es de 1/2 tensión DC de pico para la tierra  y practicamente una masa o tierra para sinales AC (frequenzia de conmutación).
A "grueso modo" podriamos conparar esa fuente con un Amplificador de Audio de fuente simectrica y despues de modificado con  otro de fuente sinples , lo capacitor de acoplamento "C7" quita cualquer conponente DC , pero deja pasar la conponente AC sin qualquer obstaculo.
Lo primario de lo transformador de salida serias lo "Artoparlante" .
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## EA5DGK Roberto

Hola a todos,
mi primer cacharreo me ha llevado a querer convertir una fuente ATX en una fuente conmutada con una única salida regulable de 10 a 14v. He visto algunos videos y también he consultado con algunos colegas de radioafición, por lo que me he puesto manos a la obra aunque sea un proyecto no para principiantes. La fuente  es de fabricación española, mas concretamente de Granada, es una fuente 3go.
Según especificaciones la fuente a 12v puede llegar a tener una intensidad de 35A, yo he calculado que sobre 14v y aumentando la resistencia podría tener una intensidad de unos 28-30A, suficiente para alimentar un equipo de radioaficionado, pero claro, esto es teoría, ahora hace falta llevarlo a la práctica. Dado que no necesito los voltajes de 3,3 y de 5, incluyo también la de -12, he desoldado estos cables, naranjas, rojos y azul, no se si desoldar también el 3v3s y el 5vsb, y quedarme con el ps on, el pg y los cables amarillos y negros, los cuales sustituiré por un solo cable negro de 6mm y uno azul de 6mm (12v). El integrado que controla la protección de las tensiones es el EST 7502C, no se si habrá que engañarle, cortarle pistas.... ni tampoco se si es bueno quitarle esas protecciones o si influirá para quedarse en shutdown. Además de ponerle un potenciómetro, me gustaría añadirle un interruptor frontal, un amperimetro-voltimetro digital, y un led de encendido, así como 2 bornes de salida (no se si admitiría 4 bornes mediante el regulador).
Pues bien, mis dudas es como hacer que la fuente de esos 14v y que sea una fuente estable. La fuente lleva una protección EMI a la entrada para AF y una bobina PFC independiente atornillada al chasis.
Adjunto algunas fotos que pueden ayudar.
Gracias anticipadas.

Roberto
EA5DGK
Aguilas (Murcia)


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos, estoy queriendo hacerme una fuente variable para mí modesto taller y quiero saber si ésta me sirve:


----------



## DJ T3

Siendo para PC, mayormente realizan una bornera con los voltajes 3.3V, 5V y 12V fijos, luego al de 12V le sacan una derivacion para realizar una fuente variable.

Mira en el foro, que éste tema no tiene nada que ver, a menos que quieras modificarla para otros voltajes....


----------



## analogico

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos, estoy queriendo hacerme una fuente variable para mí modesto taller y quiero saber si ésta me sirve:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281547


si, con un regulador externo

dejas los 3,3 los 5 y los 12V fijos con varios cables,

el encendido se hace  con un interruptor entre el verde y el negro

y un led en el PG


----------



## unmonje

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos, estoy queriendo hacerme una fuente variable para mí modesto taller y quiero saber si ésta me sirve:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281547


Al tener los 12 Voltios, una capacidad de 17 Amperes, es poco probable que vaya a poder usarlos a plena corriente, pero hasta 5 o 6 amperes, el disipador externo va a tener un tamaño razonable fuera del gabinete.
Si, va a ser  bastante voluminoso todo, pero si le sirve y el tamaño no importa. adelante.


----------



## El Comy

Gracias a todos por responder pero ahora tengo un problema con la fuente, ella trabajaba bien pero ahora la conecto con la bombilla en serie y la misma sube y baja la iluminación constantemente, antes no lo hacía. Con una revisión visual pude ver una resistencia quemada y un condensador de cerámica que está al lado de la resistencia también está algo quemado de la mitad para abajo, tal vez sufrió con la quemadura de la resistencia.


----------



## unmonje

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias a todos por responder pero ahora tengo un problema con la fuente, ella trabajaba bien pero ahora la conecto con la bombilla en serie y la misma sube y baja la iluminación constantemente, antes no lo hacía. Con una revisión visual pude ver una resistencia quemada y un condensador de cerámica que está al lado de la resistencia también está algo quemado de la mitad para abajo, tal vez sufrió con la quemadura de la resistencia.


Lo importante no es que algo esté quemado sino, en que parte de la fuente ocurrió eso. Mande foto. Una de cerca y otra de mas lejos


----------



## flaco-urbano

Tengo un fuente de PC y necesito tomar de allí 24V (+12v y -12V) y la corriente demandada por el amplificador de audio no va superar los 5A.
El problema que esta fuente vino de otra galaxia o planeta y no usa un 494. Tiene en su lugar un WT7514.... y no tengo idea de como realizar alguna modificación para mejorarla para este nuevo uso. 

¿Que hago? 
¿Pruebo sin hacer ninguna reforma?


----------



## hellfire4

A veces es mejor hacerse con la fuente adecuada a hacer un experimento raro sobre otra y que el amplificador vaya a parar a otra galaxia XD.
Y dejar reservada esa fuente rara pero funcional para otra labor.


----------



## unmonje

flaco-urbano dijo:


> Tengo un fuente de PC y necesito tomar de allí 24V (+12v y -12V) y la corriente demandada por el amplificador de audio no va superar los 5A.
> El problema que esta fuente vino de otra galaxia o planeta y no usa un 494. Tiene en su lugar un WT7514.... y no tengo idea de como realizar alguna modificación para mejorarla para este nuevo uso.
> 
> ¿Que hago?
> ¿Pruebo sin hacer ninguna reforma?


La fuente de -12voltios de una PC de cualquier generación y marca, no supera el medio (0,5 Amper) de corriente,
Así que desestime usted usar +/-12volt.

Compre ó arme otra fuente hecha para su necesidad y ya


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

unmonje dijo:


> La fuente de -12voltios de una PC de cualquier generación y marca, no supera el medio (0,5 Amper) de corriente,


Si, pero el límite generalmente está dado por los diodos que usa ya que el bobinado es el mismo de los +12V. Hace tiempo yo convertí una fuente de PC en +/- usando los +/-12 pero cambiando los diodos rápidos de la parte negativa....y anduvo como piña...


----------



## unmonje

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, pero el límite generalmente está dado por los diodos que usa ya que el bobinado es el mismo de los +12V. Hace tiempo yo convertí una fuente de PC en +/- usando los +/-12 pero cambiando los diodos rápidos de la parte negativa....y anduvo como piña...


Ah, si el consultante piensa meter mano, es otro asunto, por eso le aclaré, que implemente otra que cumpla con la necesidad


----------



## flaco-urbano

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ya que el bobinado es el mismo de los +12V


Exacto y haré la reforma en algún futuro; aunque sea voy a cambiar un capacitor de 1000/25 por otro de 1000/35 
Pensaba en que debía reformar el divisor para generar la tensión de referencia para el amplificador de error y quitar todo lo que no iba a usarse.
Pero dispongo de poco tiempo y no se como vincular las masas para evitar unos ruidos que tengo.
Finalmente le puse una fuente de 12V 10A a este amplificador con TPA3116D2.

De paso dejo link con varios diagramas: AT and ATX PC computer supplies schematics
Allí pude ver que el WT7514 es idéntico al LPG-899


----------



## megas

Hola de nuevo, cómo les ha ido?, aquí de nuevo modificando una fuente, que en su transformador no me dejó deshebrar sus hilos, así que le subí  voltaje directamente sin cambiarlos.
Tuve que repasar los mensajes para volver a tratar los cambios, no lo había hecho desde hace 5 años o mas, difícil, pero sabiendo el voltaje que necesitaba y podía acomodarme ayudo: WT7520 fue el controlador, de una fuente a la cual se le quemó su auxiliar, de un cargador económico de celular igual modificado para sacar 24v y 5v  para alimentarlo al chip, sus bonitos divisores de voltaje para 3.3, 5, 12 y -12V como siempre de 2 simples resistencias para aprovechar las protecciones, ahora para 22 y -22 V, que son los que quería llevaran mejor aguante cualquier caída y se sentirá en todos a la ves. menos el pin 12 "DET" Extra Protection Input.... le puse los 5V de su nuevo auxiliar.

Pero la modifiqué solo por nomás, resulta que armé hace un mes de un modular un 2.1 y su transformador calienta, mucho, no está en corto, solo que como lo uso para los graves, le queda muy justo, pero funciona, así que en un pensamiento tipo cosmos (padrinos mágicos), se me cruzó el impulso de idiotez de cambiar la alimentación.

Y como sabiamente dijeran: "si funciona no le muevas", se ha quedado esta fuente como un adorno mas, un bonito ventilador soplando al transformador del 2.1 y listo, algo curioso de añadir, la hice funcionar antes de su modificación, era de las que no prendía sin tener el ventilador puesto, y ahora, aunque en los 22 y -22 V solo tiene resistencias de 1k a 1/4 Watt de carga, prendió a la primero y así de fácil, ese ventilador está conectado a 10 V que eran los 5 V, sin regular, únicamente con resistencia de carga, así que el chip ni lo siente.


----------



## megas

Hello again, buenas tardes, ya aquí, traigo ahora a comentario sobre la de dejar la fuente solo a 12v,12v +-, 14v,14+-, o subir el voltaje sin modificar el transformador.
De lo que he entendido es esto:
Como dice Dr. Zoidberg "el límite generalmente está dado por los diodos que usa ya que el bobinado es el mismo de los +12V. Hace tiempo yo convertí una fuente de PC en +/- usando los +/-12 pero cambiando los diodos rápidos de la parte negativa....y anduvo como piña..."

SI!, pero hay que añadir mas, si tu fuente... suponte 360w, usa para rectificar el diodo F12C20C, en los 12v solo te dara 12 amp, a 6 amp cada pata, cada bobinado aprovechara solo 6 amp y su parte negativa F12C20A igual, nomas usaras 12v 12amp fuente simple y no sacara mas, eso molestaría o dirías que es engaño la modificación, tendrás que usar 2 diodos o mas en paralelo para usarlo como 1 solo, así sacas 24 amp en 12v o 14v o mas voltaje positivo simple, si la fuente es de 360 deberías sacar 25 amp....dicen....pero la realidad seria menos, como 20, pero ya sea 2 o mas  diodos rectificadores en paralelo o 1 solo sacando mas de 25 amp ya la armas.
en voltagjes de 12v +- cambia la cosa, cada rama usa 12  amp, y cada rama debiera llevar sus 12 amp igual de soporte, solo sacarías 15amp a esa fuente, ya que son 24v extendidos....12 siendo realistas, y ahi si, solo usarías un rectificado por rama. podrías ponerle 2 en paralelo para que este holgado, también es mejor idea siempre y cuando tengas repuestos o $, recomiendan sea igual en especificaciones, pero muchas veces no se puede tanta belleza y se tiene que mezclar.
RUIDO!... ya sea del ventilador o lo conectes a algo que genere: un bluetooth, una salida audio pc etc..
en este caso, usen el negativo original de diodos chicos, positivo ventilador a negativo de fuente y negativo a 12v, funciono en mis modificaciones, o si usan 12v+- usen esa salida negativa y sensan en UVP al negativo de uso principal.
ejemplo: la fuente la reforme primero, pasaron años, doble diodo y 12v simples con sus 12v negativos, de esos -12v a ventilador, el amplificador jala 10 a 15 amp, y la fuente ahí sigue, no parpadea su led de encendido o baja brillo, trabajando 1 mes, casi diario y después cambie por otro amplificador ya sin esa fuente, pero sirve.
su auxiliar se quemo, use un mini transformador de 12v  150miliamperios, con su doblador de tensión para sacar los 24 de los transistores conmutadores, y su ic regulador de 5v para el controlador de la fuente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

megas dijo:


> Como dice Dr. Zoidberg "el límite generalmente está dado por los diodos que usa ya que el bobinado es el mismo de los +12V. Hace tiempo yo convertí una fuente de PC en +/- usando los +/-12 pero cambiando los diodos rápidos de la parte negativa....y anduvo como piña..."
> 
> SI!, pero hay que añadir mas, si tu fuente... suponte 360w, usa para rectificar el diodo F12C20C, en los 12v solo te dara 12 amp, a 6 amp cada pata, cada bobinado aprovechara solo 6 amp y su parte negativa F12C20A igual, nomas usaras 12v 12amp fuente simple y no sacara mas, eso molestaría o dirías que es engaño la modificación, tendrás que usar 2 diodos o mas en paralelo para usarlo como 1 solo,


Perdoname, pero yo solo dije que cambiando los diodos de los -12V la fuente podía funcionar como una fuente de doble polaridad normal. Jamás dije que podría obtener el doble de potencia por que eso va contra las leyes físicas. Si no se entendió así...lo siento mucho, pero a un transformador capaz de entregar 360W jamás voy a poder sacarle el doble, sin importar la cantidad de diodos que agregue....


----------



## megas

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Perdoname, pero yo solo dije que cambiando los diodos de los -12V la fuente podía funcionar como una fuente de doble polaridad normal. Jamás dije que podría obtener el doble de potencia por que eso va contra las leyes físicas. Si no se entendió así...lo siento mucho, pero a un transformador capaz de entregar 360W jamás voy a poder sacarle el doble, sin importar la cantidad de diodos que agregue....


No, por favor, disculpas por el mal entendido, tampoco sugerí o puse esas palabras, solo viendo que los demás en varias ocasiones, no ponen atención a los diodos y su amperaje, detalles que les podría servir, y eso fue lo que añadí, si bien en una fuente conmutada a 12v simples, digamos de 360w, le hagan la división de 360w entre 12v y sale 30 amp y se van con eso. y usan el mismo diodo rectificador que traía, y rectifica tristes 12 amp, he ahí el detalle, no podrían sacar el doble de potencia, que con dos rectificadores en paralelo es obvio, pero si llegarían a 20 amp, no los limitaría el"no se que le hice y se quemo", o "le metí carga y salio humo aiuda!"
solo ejemplos que puse para detalles a tomar en cuenta, ademas de su sugerencia, de los cuales, yo o muchos en su momento no prestamos atención, mis disculpas, si se tomo a mal, tome su tiempo y vera no critica su comentario, solo añado mas a lo que muchos se nos pasa de lado.


----------

